# FelonEs Rip240. First time Tren log.



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What up mofos.

Was gonna log this inside my current journal but thought I'd make it's own so it's less confusing.

Stats

5ft 11

197lbs

bf-fvck knows

Gonna be running 3ml per week,jabbing M/W/F

Dose will be Test p-210mg Tren A-300mg Mast-210mg

I respond very well to just about everything so this should be good,fingers crossed.

First jab will be tomorrow.

Current condition


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Hera Could I have this log as my sig please instead of my current one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Legs have gone proper beast

I'd be tempted to try heavier weight lower reps/volume on ya upper body see if you grow better

Legs defiantly respond to ya high volume tho they've grown twice as much as the rest of ya


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck @FelonE, defo in to see how your body responds to the tren!

Oh, your bf% is about 18%, you're welcome:devil2:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Subbed.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Legs have gone proper beast
> 
> I'd be tempted to try heavier weight lower reps/volume on ya upper body see if you grow better
> 
> Legs defiantly respond to ya high volume tho they've grown twice as much as the rest of ya


It's the angle of the mirror mate lol. Makes my legs look bigger than upper body.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck @FelonE, defo in to see how your body responds to the tren!
> 
> Oh, your bf% is about 18%, you're welcome:devil2:


That's why I don't bother asking bf anymore. Someone will say I'm over 20% lol.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Now this will be one to watch! In great nick so far mate, be interesting to see how the rip treats you


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> That's why I don't bother asking bf anymore. Someone will say I'm over 20% lol.


20.01 % mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> 20.01 % mate.


Fvcker lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

You've got yourself in awesome nick mate, looking forward to seeing how this pans out :thumbup1:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What up mofos.
> 
> Was gonna log this inside my current journal but thought I'd make it's own so it's less confusing.
> 
> ...


In for this good luck 

What lab you using?

Looking to start my tren next month aswell so will be good to see how you get on with the devil's nectar  lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> You've got yourself in awesome nick mate, looking forward to seeing how this pans out 1:


Thanks mate. Should be interesting eh haha


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

In. Got 4 bottles of the Rip 240 on the way to run in April.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> In for this good luck
> 
> What lab you using?
> 
> Looking to start my tren next month aswell so will be good to see how you get on with the devil's nectar  lol


Apollo mate.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. Should be interesting eh haha


Certainly will mate, looking forward to seeing how you look sub 20 :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Certainly will mate, looking forward to seeing how you look sub 20


Right you're banned already lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In for the rapey feels and ****ed up dreams.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Right you're banned already lol


Love ya really fella


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

spudsy said:


> You've got yourself in awesome nick mate, looking forward to seeing how this pans out :thumbup1:


x 2 to this, what's your previous use history mate? interested, as I remember when you was natty lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

I'm glad I got inside your head and convinced you to do this


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

If this is your current condition then holy fack this'll be interesting!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> In for the rapey feels and ****ed up dreams.


Nothing new for me lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That's why I don't bother asking bf anymore. Someone will say I'm over 20% lol.


Nah Id say about 26% LOL not srs

Looking good fella :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Love ya really fella


Lol ya bugger you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Nah Id say about 26% LOL not srs
> 
> Looking good fella :thumb:


Thanks Steve


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> In!
> 
> I'm glad I got inside your head and convinced you to do this


Bullied me more like


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bullied me more like


I just planted the seed


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

In Ya fat **** 

Good luck bud.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> x 2 to this, what's your previous use history mate? interested, as I remember when you was natty lol.


Unfinished cycle (6weeks) on M1T and 500mg test. Stopped training for 3 months and then the one I did recently of 500mg test and 50mg winny. That's it mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I just planted the seed


Deep inside me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> In Ya fat ****
> 
> Good luck bud.


Cheers bredbin


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cheers bredbin


Respect fam!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks Steve


I would say in the 10 -14% range. But remember this is from someone who's supposed to be 30% according to some on here lol

My calipers say 18.7% which I would say is about right at the moment but hey what do I know......lol

For me your looking in great shape mate. I'll be watching your progress on this mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> I would say in the 10 -14% range. But remember this is from someone who's supposed to be 30% according to some on here lol
> 
> My calipers say 18.7% which I would say is about right at the moment but hey what do I know......lol
> 
> For me your looking in great shape mate. I'll be watching your progress on this mate :thumbup1:


Getting tempted Steve?


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm going for a rip blend this summer so It'll be interesting to see how you get on with this fella


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Deep inside me


Like a suppository


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Verno said:


> Getting tempted Steve?


Nah mate Its not what I'm about. Its all interesting stuff But alas I made my decision years n years back. TBH I'm quite happy benching 3 sets x 8 in the 135kg range and to keep pushing the weight up n up while staying natural. Not many in my gym can do this, it does turn heads lol. As does my whole routine when I'm training in the gym  . Its more of a personal thing with me to see what I can achieve without assistance.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well wasn't expecting this good a response to my journal lol. Good stuff,I'll keep it real and honest as always.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve said:


> Nah mate Its not what I'm about. Its all interesting stuff But alas I made my decision years n years back. TBH I'm quite happy benching 3 sets x 8 in the 135kg range and to keep pushing the weight up n up while staying natural. Not many in my gym can do this' date=' it does turn heads lol. As does my whole routine when I'm training in the gym  . Its more of a personal thing with me to see what I can achieve without assistance.[/quote']
> 
> I know am only yanking Ya chain! And if that's your routine I'd hate to see you on gear!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, you are gonna be a monster by the end of summer :devil2:


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Think I added some miracle grow to that seed :lol:

In mate, you're gonna kill it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Interested to see how this goes for you, good luck mate and don't kill anyone :thumb: Oh, and


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Well wasn't expecting this good a response to my journal lol. Good stuff,I'll keep it real and honest as always.


In for this mate.

What a typical diet day for you atm?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking great mate in !! had renal bloods back all ok going back on in 2 weeks time 2 cycles with a bridge thinking of Tren for second so this will be interesting :thumb:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

In you filthy juice head.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> In for this mate.
> 
> What a typical diet day for you atm?


Meal 1. 200g Shreddies with whole milk

Meal 2. Protein pancakes with 50g oats

Meal 3. Shake with 500ml whole milk, 50g oats

Meal 4. 350g potatoes, 200g veg, 250g lean turkey mince , half a tin of chopped tomatoes

Meal 5. Shake with 500ml whole milk, 50g oats

Cals roughly 3900

Protein 233g. Carbs 473g. Fat 108g

Rough numbers but around these are a baseline figure. Also a bit of junk like chocolate or cake.

I also Intermittent Fast so I eat this between 12pm and 8pm.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You after putting size on I'm guessing with the high cals?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 1

Weighed in at 14stone 1lb(197lbs)

Just done first jab,left quad. Was shaking a bit doing it lol, don't normally.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> You after putting size on I'm guessing with the high cals?


Lol that's my maintenance cals my friend.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol that's my maintenance cals my friend.


So what's the plans?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> So what's the plans?


Gonna up them to around 4500,probably just by adding more oats to the shakes. I want to put on a bit of size atm. May drop cals and cut last few weeks, just play it by ear. Never used tren so not sure how it'll affect me. Did well on test though.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Subbed. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from Jiinxs morning half hour power walk and didn't murder anyone yet. Chest definitely feels tighter though cos more out of breath than I normally am.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Day 1
> 
> Weighed in at 14stone 1lb(197lbs)
> 
> Just done first jab,left quad. Was shaking a bit doing it lol, don't normally.


Cuz you so excited :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Cuz you so excited


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/traps/abs today. My favorite day. Hitting em hard with lots of volume.

Been maintaining on around 3800-4000 cals, upping it to 4500 today.

Let's go homies.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

In for the journey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 1
> 
> Weighed in at 14stone 1lb(197lbs)
> 
> Just done first jab,left quad. Was shaking a bit doing it lol, don't normally.


Tren shakes in the syringe 

Can't wait for your tren cough lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tren shakes in the syringe
> 
> Can't wait for your tren cough lol


I'm itching to start mine now lol. Think I'm gonna order that mast today. It ain't pippy is it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm itching to start mine now lol. Think I'm gonna order that mast today. It ain't pippy is it?


Nah, never found any mast to be pippy tbh.

MTFU


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, never found any mast to be pippy tbh.
> 
> MTFU


After a cycle of pure pip hell I've gotta check lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So todays session done famalam

Was sweating on the way to the gym and felt strong today (placebo is a wonderful thing lol)

Strange though,doing legs raises and all of a sudden got a major aching quad,stopped when I finished so fvck it.

Just had first meal,was big bowl of Shreddies,6 Creme Egg cakes and a packet of Caramel Digestives lol. About 2500 cals.


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

FelonE said:


> So todays session done famalam
> 
> Was sweating on the way to the gym and felt strong today (placebo is a wonderful thing lol)
> 
> ...


I am jealous of your diet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LaMbErT* said:


> I am jealous of your diet


Lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So todays session done famalam
> 
> Was sweating on the way to the gym and felt strong today (placebo is a wonderful thing lol)
> 
> ...


Fat bvstard!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> After a cycle of pure pip hell I've gotta check lol


What did you use again?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So todays session done famalam
> 
> Was sweating on the way to the gym and felt strong today (placebo is a wonderful thing lol)
> 
> ...


Fat cúnt!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fat cúnt!!


Clean eating ftw lol. Post workout munch out bruvva.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fat bvstard!!!!


Lol you love it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What did you use again?


Wc nandrotest and added eo oil, still well bad so fvck knows what it's been like without the eo


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

****ing hell, how many logs do you have?

When's the log, log coming?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> ****ing hell, how many logs do you have?
> 
> When's the log, log coming?


Got the pre-log log coming out soon lol. Only 2 logs mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Clean eating ftw lol. Post workout munch out bruvva.


I'm only jealous. Saying that couldn't eat it anyway 



Abc987 said:


> Wc nandrotest and added eo oil, still well bad so fvck knows what it's been like without the eo


WC crippled me, even with EO.

Great results though lol


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Are you always going to jan m/w/f or eod? How many ml each time?

Nice diet! Boss of a pwo meal


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

In for this mate.

Be good to see the gains and making me more determined to come back nice and strong for the summer!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'm only jealous. Saying that couldn't eat it anyway
> 
> WC crippled me, even with EO.
> 
> Great results though lol


Yeah I'd use hd lab again but wouldn't use nandrotest. After I bought it I read up on it and all I could find was about bad pip. The prices for 20ml vials are good though and they do some good blends.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I'd use hd lab again but wouldn't use nandrotest. After I bought it I read up on it and all I could find was about bad pip. The prices for 20ml vials are good though and they do some good blends.


20ml vials are convenient  But could be 20ml of pain lol

I had some trenoxyprop, was killer and stunk of bacon 

NP and Apollo do some nice blends.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> Are you always going to jan m/w/f or eod? How many ml each time?
> 
> Nice diet! Boss of a pwo meal


Yeah probably stick to m/w/f

1ml each time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> In for this mate.
> 
> Be good to see the gains and making me more determined to come back nice and strong for the summer!


I changed dramatically after my 3 months off mate.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So todays session done famalam
> 
> Was sweating on the way to the gym and felt strong today (placebo is a wonderful thing lol)
> 
> ...


shreddies are so damn good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had my pancakes and Mrs mate brought some chocolate brownies...... Ate them too lol.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna knock the Intermittent Fasting on the head while I'm piling the cals in,feeling to full just eating in an 8hr window.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna knock the Intermittent Fasting on the head while I'm piling the cals in,feeling to full just eating in an 8hr window.


Haha, I did wonder


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Haha, I did wonder


Lol fvcking hard work mate


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> So todays session done famalam
> 
> Was sweating on the way to the gym and felt strong today (placebo is a wonderful thing lol)
> 
> ...


I'll just leave this link here for future reference, bud. :tongue:

Diabetes UK Careline - Diabetes UK


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> I'll just leave this link here for future reference, bud. :tongue:
> 
> Diabetes UK Careline - Diabetes UK


Free insulin ftw


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm normally hot all the time and walk round in a t-shirt in winter but the last half hour I'm fvcking boiling, more than normal. Dunno how long til this sh1t kicks in but I'm roasting lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 20ml vials are convenient  But could be 20ml of pain lol
> 
> I had some trenoxyprop, was killer and stunk of bacon
> 
> NP and Apollo do some nice blends.


Lol. Mine smelt but wasn't of bacon, more like deep heat or that type if smell

And I've just looked at the apollo gear. Looks good ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx is funny. Pulled the cushion over so she can sit on it and look out the window.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Hera can I have this log in my sig instead of the current one please. Thank you.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm normally hot all the time and walk round in a t-shirt in winter but the last half hour I'm fvcking boiling, more than normal. Dunno how long til this sh1t kicks in but I'm roasting lol.


Welcome to tren 



Abc987 said:


> Lol. Mine smelt but wasn't of bacon, more like deep heat or that type if smell
> 
> And I've just looked at the apollo gear. Looks good ;-)


The TMTE 600 was a little pippy, just a heads up lol



FelonE said:


> Jiinx is funny. Pulled the cushion over so she can sit on it and look out the window.


Haha, brilliant pic. Mine sits like that watching TV 

View attachment 167666


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Welcome to tren
> 
> The TMTE 600 was a little pippy, just a heads up lol
> 
> ...


Didn't think I'd be feeling it this quick,fvcking boiling lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Didn't think I'd be feeling it this quick,fvcking boiling lol.


Oh you do mate lol

Roll on when you go to bed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh you do mate lol
> 
> Roll on when you go to bed


I feel fvcking great atm lol. Like I've done a line.


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

In mate, very interesting


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Welcome to tren
> 
> The TMTE 600 was a little pippy, just a heads up lol
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Prob just gonna go for the mast325 for now, just to complete gear for my next blast. you say that was good shvt yeah?

Have you tried the torip??? That looks interesting with the mtren


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@FelonE, you not worried about losing your rag. Or is the hotheaded man a distant memory???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @FelonE, you not worried about losing your rag. Or is the hotheaded man a distant memory???


Nah that's been and gone mate. I'm a happy,love life kinda guy now.

I can do lots of coke,pills,drink etc and have a great time,not get angry at all.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nah that's been and gone mate. I'm a happy,love life kinda guy now.
> 
> I can do lots of coke,pills,drink etc and have a great time,not get angry at all.


Good man!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Good man!!!!


My last sentence and starting training changed my outlook on life.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> My last sentence and starting training changed my outlook on life.


I remember when you first joint and was offering people out behind the bike sheds lol. You do seem a lot different now though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I feel fvcking great atm lol. Like I've done a line.


Pmsl give it a week and the world is your oyster 



Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. Prob just gonna go for the mast325 for now, just to complete gear for my next blast. you say that was good shvt yeah?
> 
> Have you tried the torip??? That looks interesting with the mtren


The mast325 is brilliant mate, love the stuff.

Of course I have, tested the last new batch for pip lol

Take 1 hour pre workout and away you go


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I remember when you first joint and was offering people out behind the bike sheds lol. You do seem a lot different now though


Yeah, offering them blowies


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I remember when you first joint and was offering people out behind the bike sheds lol. You do seem a lot different now though


More chilled now mate plus I wasn't used to being given abuse and not being able to punch them,very frustrating lol. Try not to rise for it now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl give it a week and the world is your oyster
> 
> The mast325 is brilliant mate, love the stuff.
> 
> ...


Lol. I'll see how I get on with this cycle but that might be in the list for trying next


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> More chilled now mate plus I wasn't used to being given abuse and not being able to punch them,very frustrating lol. Try not to rise for it now.


Hahaha I know what you mean mate. There's been a few on here since I've joined who's faces I could of caved in if I had the chance. Some people get right under your skin lol. There's some top blokes on here to though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. I'll see how I get on with this cycle but that might be in the list for trying next


Great pump from mtren mate and equal doses TTM so 3-4ml a week is ample.

Just have to see if it's worth the extra cost for the added Mtren.

Rip240 cycle with a vial of mtren for a session every now and then is what I'd go for


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha I know what you mean mate. There's been a few on here since I've joined who's faces I could of caved in if I had the chance. Some people get right under your skin lol. There's some top blokes on here to though


Definately,there's people on here I'd be good friends with in real life.

Not Rob though,he's a bellend


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Great pump from mtren mate and equal doses TTM so 3-4ml a week is ample.
> 
> Just have to see if it's worth the extra cost for the added Mtren.
> 
> Rip240 cycle with a vial of mtren for a session every now and then is what I'd go for


Gonna finish gym sesh then order my mast ;-). Just need the will power to hold off another 4 weeks now lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Not Rob though,he's a far too gangsta for me


This is correct


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Definately,there's people on here I'd be good friends with in real life.
> 
> Not Rob though,he's a bellend


True that, probably the biggest ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Gonna finish gym sesh then order my mast ;-). Just need the will power to hold off another 4 weeks now lol


I give you 2 days after it arrives lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I give you 2 days after it arrives lol


I've gotta mate, my next blast will be 13 weeks if I stick to my plan. Ask felone, it's ain't that hard to not touch it when it's there staring you in the eye


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I give you 2 days after it arrives lol


Stop fvcking encouraging people lol.

I was natty til I met you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've gotta mate, my next blast will be 13 weeks if I stick to my plan. Ask felone, it's ain't that hard to not touch it when it's there staring you in the eye


I feel ya there bruv haha


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

In good nick to start with, the best way to start any cycle imo, although I don't always practice what i preach, lol. For what it's worth, you're in better condition than I was before i had my first tren experience and my results were amazing! (Well, for me anyway).

You should look awesome by the end of this cycle. Good luck.

btw I am also always hot and tren made me ridiculously sweaty, particularly at night.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got pip in my quad and a lump,probably just cos ain't done quads for a bit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Andrewgenic said:


> In good nick to start with, the best way to start any cycle imo, although I don't always practice what i preach, lol. For what it's worth, you're in better condition than I was before i had my first tren experience and my results were amazing! (Well, for me anyway).
> 
> You should look awesome by the end of this cycle. Good luck.
> 
> btw I am also always hot and tren made me ridiculously sweaty, particularly at night.


Cheers mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've gotta mate, my next blast will be 13 weeks if I stick to my plan. Ask felone, it's ain't that hard to not touch it when it's there staring you in the eye


Cut it to 8 weeks, start earlier, enjoy the holiday and cruise 

Oh I know mate lol you seen my little stash could go mental 



FelonE said:


> Stop fvcking encouraging people lol.
> 
> I was natty til I met you.


Lol I encourage those who are consistent with diet and training, you are neither.... I just felt sorry for you


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I have been warm as **** today at work too, Tren club haha

Sure its gonna do you really well mate


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Got pip in my quad and a lump,probably just cos ain't done quads for a bit.


lol my delts just got a big fat lump in it now too, torrip EO problems i think. Hope ur all good tomorrow mate, cardio up!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Got pip in my quad and a lump,probably just cos ain't done quads for a bit.


What pin did you use mate?

Prop takes longer to disperse as it has a higher melting point, higher than the body temp. Bit different to long esters 

No harm applying something warm to it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What pin did you use mate?
> 
> Prop takes longer to disperse as it has a higher melting point, higher than the body temp. Bit different to long esters
> 
> No harm applying something warm to it


Same as always.1" orange mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Same as always.1" orange mate.


All good  Open both your Delts up on this cycle lol

Watch those Delts explode


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Cut it to 8 weeks, start earlier, enjoy the holiday and cruise
> 
> Oh I know mate lol you seen my little stash could go mental
> 
> Lol I encourage those who are consistent with diet and training, you are neither.... I just felt sorry for you


I've got 2 holidays. A stag do for 4 nights then then 7 weeks later a 2 week holiday so wanna look good for both.

I'm sure I can cope for another 4 weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've got 2 holidays. A stag do for 4 nights then then 7 weeks later a 2 week holiday so wanna look good for both.
> 
> I'm sure I can cope for another 4 weeks


I prescribe 100mg tren ace each day for 12 weeks 

You'd look ok after that


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> All good  Open both your Delts up on this cycle lol
> 
> Watch those Delts explode


Delts are much nicer than quads. I fvcking hate pinning my legs, 50/50 whether I hit a nerve


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I prescribe 100mg tren ace each day for 12 weeks
> 
> You'd look ok after that


You was telling me 2 weeks ago to take the break haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Delts are much nicer than quads. I fvcking hate pinning my legs, 50/50 whether I hit a nerve


Same lol

Delts, Tri's and Glutes work for me. Can get 2.5ml in each site fine now 



Abc987 said:


> You was telling me 2 weeks ago to take the break haha


Lol. I'm taking the píss, defo take a break as planned mate. No rush to make gains, easy to get caught up in the rat race of body building!

Can't wait to cruise myself!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Same lol
> 
> Delts, Tri's and Glutes work for me. Can get 2.5ml in each site fine now
> 
> ...


I know you was mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> All good  Open both your Delts up on this cycle lol
> 
> Watch those Delts explode


I was already doing em with test mate lol. Gonna do quad,quad,delt,delt.

Just been shop and just as I walked down the alley two gobby little cvnts started givibg me gob. I came out the alley and said are you fvcking talking to me? They shouted yeah you cvnt and ran off haha. Probably not the best time to run ya mouth lads. Mrs said it sounds like the two that were round her mates the other day. I said next time thy're round there msg me and we'll see what big men they are lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I was already doing em with test mate lol. Gonna do quad,quad,delt,delt.
> 
> Just been shop and just as I walked down the alley two gobby little cvnts started givibg me gob. I came out the alley and said are you fvcking talking to me? They shouted yeah you cvnt and ran off haha. Probably not the best time to run ya mouth lads. Mrs said it sounds like the two that were round her mates the other day. I said next time thy're round there msg me and we'll see what big men they are lol.


Do biceps 

Pmsl, little scrotes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Do biceps
> 
> Pmsl, little scrotes


Fvck that lol.

I'll pimp slap the sh1t outta them.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Reading this thread staring at my box of goodies and finding it difficult not to pop the cap and jab away


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Reading this thread staring at my box of goodies and finding it difficult not to pop the cap and jab away


Do it do it lol


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Do it do it lol


Haha, you've no idea how tempting it as, wife is off work for a while at the minute as well so more time for the gym but I'm still 20+ bf but keep thinking start now and the gear and t3 will help for the 8 weeks cut, would love to have your metabolism


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

T100 said:


> Reading this thread staring at my box of goodies and finding it difficult not to pop the cap and jab away


Be strong and resist!

7th May I've got to wait until


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck that lol.
> 
> I'll pimp slap the sh1t outta them.


You'd love it! Lol



FelonE said:


> Do it do it lol


What he said


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Be strong and resist!
> 
> 7th May I've got to wait until


Latest I can start is middle of may, going to sharm in October so mid may would mean last jab before flying then pct when I return, but hopefully getting some bits out there so know I would start to cruise rather than pct haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Haha, you've no idea how tempting it as, wife is off work for a while at the minute as well so more time for the gym but I'm still 20+ bf but keep thinking start now and the gear and t3 will help for the 8 weeks cut, would love to have your metabolism


In 7 weeks dropped around 8%bf lol.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

T100 said:


> Latest I can start is middle of may, going to sharm in October so mid may would mean last jab before flying then pct when I return, but hopefully getting some bits out there so know I would start to cruise rather than pct haha


I've got my stag doo 31st July and then USA for 3 weeks 31st Aug.

6 week cut, into a 7 week lean rebound, then a 4 week test only run until the day I go.

Will pin 1g test that day then pct when I come back.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I remember when you first joint and was offering people out behind the bike sheds lol. You do seem a lot different now though


Why do you think I left off him for nearly a year :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Talk of pimp slapping, yep the Tren has kicked in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Talk of pimp slapping, yep the Tren has kicked in


Well I feel hotter lol and was ready to tear some tearaways a new one. I reckon it's creeping up yeah.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> In 7 weeks dropped around 8%bf lol.


Jesus, where you in a coma? Lol


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I've got my stag doo 31st July and then USA for 3 weeks 31st Aug.
> 
> 6 week cut, into a 7 week lean rebound, then a 4 week test only run until the day I go.
> 
> Will pin 1g test that day then pct when I come back.



View attachment 167680


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm really tempted to order some tren now lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Jesus, where you in a coma? Lol


A coma?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'm really tempted to order some tren now lol!


Do it do it


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

B4stard.... 2 weeks I said before I go back on, just read today's updates and 2 weeks has turned into tomorrow!! Cheers guys!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> B4stard.... 2 weeks I said before I go back on, just read today's updates and 2 weeks has turned into tomorrow!! Cheers guys!


Boom......another one in lol.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Verno said:


> I'm really tempted to order some tren now lol!


I wasn't going to bother on this cycle and just diet with test and then rebound using NPP.

All this talk of Tren has now made my mind up that I will add it in for the first 6 weeks to help with my cut

Oh and got lots of oxy, anavar and stanavar to use too.......


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I wasn't going to bother on this cycle and just diet with test and then rebound using NPP.
> 
> All this talk of Tren has now made my mind up that I will add it in for the first 6 weeks to help with my cut
> 
> Oh and got lots of oxy, anavar and stanavar to use too.......


Yes but is it worth putting into my last 6weeks? @R0BLET


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm sat on the sofa in just my boxers feeling pumped lol. Can't wait for gun day tomorrow.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm sat on the sofa in just my boxers feeling pumped lol. Can't wait for gun day tomorrow.


Stop it I'm getting excited!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Yes but is it worth putting into my last 6weeks? @R0BLET


What's the full cycle mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My Mrs said I better not wake her up in the middle of the night doing press ups haha.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> What's the full cycle mate?


1g test-e ew 200mg Npp 2xpw

Winny 100mg ed for last 6 weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> 1g test-e ew 200mg Npp 2xpw
> 
> Winny 100mg ed for last 6 weeks


When you dropping the NPP?

How long in total on each compound mate?

I'd go with this for an example...

Test E - 1g EW Weeks 1-10

NPP - 400mg EW Weeks 1-8

Test P - 400mg EW Weeks 10-16

Tren A - 400mg EW Weeks 10-16

Winny 100mg ED Weeks 10-16


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> When you dropping the NPP?
> 
> How long in total on each compound mate?
> 
> ...


Was gonna run it right to the end. I'm 7 weeks in at the mo so 8 weeks left.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 2

Well I managed to get to sleep ok at about 11 but the Mrs left the telly on so I woke up at 12.30 and turned it off. Then woke up at 3.30,came downstairs and spent probably an hour trying to get back to sleep on the sofa. Finally got back to sleep and Jiinx woke me up nearly suffocating me by sitting on my head at 5.45.

Weighed myself out of curiosity after nailing about 5000 cals yesterday and I'm down 1lb to 196lbs lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Was gonna run it right to the end. I'm 7 weeks in at the mo so 8 weeks left.


Stick with just NPP then mate, personally one Nor19 compound at a time so wouldn't run them along side each other


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pip and lump are slightly better today. Next jab tomorrow in other quad......on leg day lol. Should be fun.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Have you upped the calories?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Have you upped the calories?


Yeah,had a bit of a pig out yesterday but will eat normally today. Upped them from around 4000 to 4500 now.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

At the time of cut(Few weeks ago i believe), if i remember correctly, you were eating in a zip zap calorie way and tapering around 2500 calories. So, in totality you have upped 2K calories?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> At the time of cut(Few weeks ago i believe), if i remember correctly, you were eating in a zip zap calorie way and tapering around 2500 calories. So, in totality you have upped 2K calories?


Yeah I was in quite a big deficit then though. Maintenance is around 3800-4000 for me atm.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Your progress has been inspiring mate:thumb:


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Lmao at jinx  if you're getting bad pip I wouldn't suggested jabbing the quad before legs. From my experiences with pip, that ain't good lol. Where in the quad do you jab?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LaMbErT* said:


> Lmao at jinx  if you're getting bad pip I wouldn't suggested jabbing the quad before legs. From my experiences with pip, that ain't good lol. Where in the quad do you jab?


She's a cvnt lol.

Hand on hipbone and jab at end of fingers. I know it's not me,was pinning Renvex test,Sphinx test and no pip. Guerilla test-pip lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arm day today. Quite warm outside so got my gayest,tightest t-shirt on lol. Arms are getting annihilated.


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Arm day today. Quite warm outside so got my gayest,tightest t-shirt on lol. Arms are getting annihilated.


Hahaha when you fell you look good, you train better


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LaMbErT* said:


> Hahaha when you fell you look good, you train better


Definately mate. Since my cut I've enjoyed training more than ever. Looking vascular,striated spurs you on lol.


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Definately mate. Since my cut I've enjoyed training more than ever. Looking vascular,striated spurs you on lol.


Could not agree more! Plus the illusion of being bigger when you're more cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LaMbErT* said:


> Could not agree more! Plus the illusion of being bigger when you're more cut


Yep. At the end of my bulk I was 15.7 stone,finished cutting at 14 stone and everyone saying how much bigger I look and didn't believe I was 14 stone.

Being in decent shape is a great confidence booster.


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Yep. At the end of my bulk I was 15.7 stone,finished cutting at 14 stone and everyone saying how much bigger I look and didn't believe I was 14 stone.
> 
> Being in decent shape is a great confidence booster.


Yeah especially when people comment a lot. Keeps the motivation up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LaMbErT* said:


> Yeah especially when people comment a lot. Keeps the motivation up


I love it. Nice to see that the hard work with diet/training is paying off. While other people are out getting p1ssed up and eating kebabs I'm at home counting calories lol. If you don't like the lifestyle you're fvcked.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I love it. Nice to see that the hard work with diet/training is paying off. While other people are out getting p1ssed up and eating kebabs I'm at home counting calories lol. If you don't like the lifestyle you're fvcked.


Agree on that mate.

Loads of people ask me why I do this and I tell them, I also tell them I KNOW for a fact they couldn't do it. Takes a lot of dedication and selfishness to get the results we want/demand.

You egg me on daily and so do many more on here


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

If it wasn't hard, everyone would do it. The hard is what makes it great and puts people doing it above the crowd


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Agree on that mate.
> 
> Loads of people ask me why I do this and I tell them, I also tell them I KNOW for a fact they couldn't do it. Takes a lot of dedication and selfishness to get the results we want/demand.
> 
> You egg me on daily and so do many more on here


Same mate. You've helped out loads,been the most helpful person for me throughout.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Same mate. You've helped out loads,been the most helpful person for me throughout.


Nice of you to say mate  I try to speak from experience, not years of lifting but stuff I've tried.

This year I've learnt more than ever already, one day..... I'll be a beast lol


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Actually just noticed this is a different log. You didn't cruise very long... 

In for ridiculous conditioning and results


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yep. At the end of my bulk I was 15.7 stone,finished cutting at 14 stone and everyone saying how much bigger I look and didn't believe I was 14 stone.
> 
> Being in decent shape is a great confidence booster.


Definitely is, I used to be proper shy and quiet, much better now and it's all down to training


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> Actually just noticed this is a different log. You didn't cruise very long...
> 
> In for ridiculous conditioning and results


I'm fvck cruising lol. Hopefully mate,gonna work my aas off lol.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Agree on that mate.
> 
> Loads of people ask me why I do this and I tell them, I also tell them I KNOW for a fact they couldn't do it. Takes a lot of dedication and selfishness to get the results we want/demand.
> 
> You egg me on daily and so do many more on here


ive just ate a creme egg :mellow:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> ive just ate a creme egg :mellow:


Your a fat cúnt though lol

I'll drop you a message


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Nice of you to say mate  I try to speak from experience, not years of lifting but stuff I've tried.
> 
> This year I've learnt more than ever already, one day..... I'll be a beast lol


Feeling a lot of love here fellas sniff.........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms got battered today,loved it. Got more forearm veins than ever.

Managed to get an hours kip on the sofa earlier,woke up thinking what the fvck is that smell. Thought the fvcking dog had sh1t.........turns out I'd farted just before I woke up lmao. Rancid.

Just had my big man dinner of

350g turkey mince

1 tin of chopped tomatoes

200g veg

350g potatoes

Started off fully clothed

Ended up in just my boxers sweating my t1ts off.

Pip slowly going,lump too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:
 

> Arms got battered today,loved it. Got more forearm veins than ever.
> 
> Managed to get an hours kip on the sofa earlier,woke up thinking what the fvck is that smell. Thought the fvcking dog had sh1t.........turns out I'd farted just before I woke up lmao. Rancid.
> 
> ...


Pmsl

"Started fully clothed"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got out the shower,looking in the mirror I look fat. My aim of this cycle was to bulk but think I'm gonna change it to 'Shredded As Fvck You Cvnt'

Gonna keeps cals at around 3500 for a while. Start IF again cos it works well for me and dial my diet back in,got a bit slack lately.

Sh1ts getting real. Aim to be around 7%bf while maintaining or even increasing lbm.

That is all

Benders


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Time for a new log then?


Just writing it out now lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So it's leg day tomorrow and jab day. Gonna hit a delt for tomorrow's jab cos I don't want pip in both quads at the same time. Have me walking round like a one legged paraplegic with a sprained ankle.

Hope this tren fully kicks me in the nuts soon......I wanna be a fvcking lunatic on it haha.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I will usually jab quads on leg day and then train.

Feel it helps to disperse the oil much better.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> I will usually jab quads on leg day and then train.
> 
> Feel it helps to disperse the oil much better.


Same tbh, seems to help get things flowing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I will usually jab quads on leg day and then train.
> 
> Feel it helps to disperse the oil much better.


Just didn't wanna be doubly crippled lol. You think it might be a better idea then?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

How did you find the apollo 240?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just didn't wanna be doubly crippled lol. You think it might be a better idea then?


Defo mate get it will get some extra heat in there as well as bloodflow. I always train the body part I've shot.

Did calves for the first time this am so did leg day today :crying:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

1. You're still alive

2. You've killed no-one

3. Success!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> 1. You're still alive
> 
> 2. *You've killed no-one*
> 
> 3. Success!


Give him chance tommy :lol:

I reckon thoses two scrotes will get it in the end!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> How did you find the apollo 240?


Only done one jab mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> 1. You're still alive
> 
> 2. You've killed no-one
> 
> 3. Success!


If you can say the same next week or the week after it'll be a result lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Give him chance tommy
> 
> I reckon thoses two scrotes will get it in the end!


Oh I'll bump in to them lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Defo mate get it will get some extra heat in there as well as bloodflow. I always train the body part I've shot.
> 
> Did calves for the first time this am so did leg day today :crying:


Calves? Ouch lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Calves? Ouch lol


Yeah did a mil in each, so far so good. It'll be tomorrow though so not counting chickens just yet lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah did a mil in each, so far so good. It'll be tomorrow though so not counting chickens just yet lol!


You're gonna be fvcked lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You're gonna be fvcked lol


Probably mate, dunno what possessed me? Easy site to do I suppose 

But hey, you know me don't mind a little bit of pain :sneaky2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Probably mate, dunno what possessed me? Easy site to do I suppose
> 
> But hey, you know me don't mind a little bit of pain :sneaky2:


Were they easy to pin ?

Got me thinking now haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Were they easy to pin ?
> 
> Got me thinking now haha


Easy as fook mate, sat in kitchen chair foot flat so no tension in muscle, swabbed site, pushed pin into muscle head then put opposite hand through inside of leg to hold top of pin steady whilst I aspirated then injected.

If that makes sense?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Easy as fook mate, sat in kitchen chair foot flat so no tension in muscle, swabbed site, pushed pin into muscle head then put opposite hand through inside of leg to hold top of pin steady whilst I aspirated then injected.
> 
> If that makes sense?


Do you go in at an angle then? Like pointing down and in cos dunno if my calf would take it straight in.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Do you go in at an angle then? Like pointing down and in cos dunno if my calf would take it straight in.


I went straight in with 1.25" but my calves are pretty thick mate.

Go in at an angle though mate think a few do it that way. Or an orange? Are they 1"?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I went straight in with 1.25" but my calves are pretty thick mate.
> 
> Go in at an angle though mate think a few do it that way. Or an orange? Are they 1"?


Yeah 1"Orange mate.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah 1"Orange mate.


Try it with thoses then mate. Might wanna wait till I report back tomorrow though :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Try it with thoses then mate. Might wanna wait till I report back tomorrow though


Yeah think I'll wait for the 'My calves are fvcked and I can't walk thread' first lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah think I'll wait for the 'My calves are fvcked and I can't walk thread' first lol.


You know it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 3

Morning campers

So just done my 2nd jab, went for the other quad. Injected very slowly to try and minimize pip. Pip and lump in other quad almost completely gone now.

Slept on the sofa last night cos Mrs is ill and didn't want to be kept up all night . Managed 5hrs sleep, good for me lol.

Leg day today, looking forward to it. Love leg day pain.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Morning mate

Try a shower and massage the area where you gona shoot..

You won't feel a thing afterwards believe me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Morning mate
> 
> Try a shower and massage the area where you gona shoot..
> 
> You won't feel a thing afterwards believe me


Morning mate. Always massage it after for about 5mins. Had a shower last night cos I don't get time in the morning. Gonna sit with a hot water bottle on it for a bit. Don't normally get pip from test so maybe it's cos its a few different compounds.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate. Always massage it after for about 5mins. Had a shower last night cos I don't get time in the morning. Gonna sit with a hot water bottle on it for a bit. Don't normally get pip from test so maybe it's cos its a few different compounds.


Hot water bottle will disperse it in no time mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah think I'll wait for the 'My calves are fvcked and I can't walk thread' first lol.


Well I hate to disappoint mate but I'm good. Pip is sore but not unbearable.

Will defo do calves again :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Well I hate to disappoint mate but I'm good. Pip is sore but not unbearable.
> 
> Will defo do calves again :thumb:


Sweet


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Sweet


You still doing legs today pal?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> You still doing legs today pal?


Just done em mate.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just done em mate.


Good man will help with the pip.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg Day Done

Well after two warm up sets of squats I was fvcking dripping sweat everywhere. Sweating a lot more than I normally do. Got through my session but felt fatigued quite early. Was supposed to do abs but literally had nothing left to give. Legs are still trembling now.

Didn't feel the pip at all.

Just had 1st meal of the day. 6 Weetabix with 500ml of whole milk.

On a side note I bumped in to the two little cvnts who gobbed off the other day(told you I would). They were on the other side of the road,I said stay there I think we need a chat lol.After a brief discussion it turns out they thought I was someone else(yeah ok). When they realised who I was they were saying how they've seen a pic of me and I'm huge haha(get ya tongue out my ass lads). Anyway they apologised,I accepted and no-one got slapped. Result.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Leg Day Done
> 
> Well after two warm up sets of squats I was fvcking dripping sweat everywhere. Sweating a lot more than I normally do. Got through my session but felt fatigued quite early. Was supposed to do abs but literally had nothing left to give. Legs are still trembling now.
> 
> ...


Ah, good old tren sweats 

Can't beat weetabix, love the stuff!

Haha, got off lightly then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Ah, good old tren sweats
> 
> Can't beat weetabix, love the stuff!
> 
> Haha, got off lightly then


Is it the Tren then?

Yeah bloody love Weetabix,thought I'd have a change from Shreddies lol.

My mate from the gym said he saw my pic (same as my avi) and said I'm contest ready lol. No I'm not mate. Might look ok from a normal gym rats point of view but to us nowhere near haha.

Yeah funny how nice they were face to face


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Is it the Tren then?
> 
> Yeah bloody love Weetabix,thought I'd have a change from Shreddies lol.
> 
> ...


I would say so mate 

Frosted Shreddies are better lol Lion Bar cereal... Amazing. Get on that!

Haha, funny isn't it. Those on here know the score for being contest ready but plenty don't. As it stands to the general public you are mentally ripped, to us..... Your just ripped and a cúnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I would say so mate
> 
> Frosted Shreddies are better lol Lion Bar cereal... Amazing. Get on that!
> 
> Haha, funny isn't it. Those on here know the score for being contest ready but plenty don't. As it stands to the general public you are mentally ripped, to us..... Your just ripped and a cúnt


I wouldn't even say I'm ripped tbh, just a bit lean.

I know Jeff Seid is a plonker but he's an inch taller than me and around 205-210 shredded,that's my current goal.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> It's all about shreddies with cookie crisp and honey on top lol


That sounds good lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> IIFYM bitch lol


The pancakes I'm eating right now do lol

Whack a scoop of whey in.....Boom Protein Pancakes lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I wouldn't even say I'm ripped tbh, just a bit lean.
> 
> I know Jeff Seid is a plonker but he's an inch taller than me and around 205-210 shredded,that's my current goal.


Ok. Lean ?

He has an impressive physique mate, can't deny it. If that's the goal then go get it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Think the Tren is creeping up on me now. Feel fvcking hot as fvck lol. Let the good times roll.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Ok. Lean ?
> 
> He has an impressive physique mate, can't deny it. If that's the goal then go get it


That's not my end goal,just my current one lol. Never happy are we?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's not my end goal,just my current one lol. Never happy are we?


Never mate. Never at all!!

Bet you Phil Heath is never happy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just been watching a Jeff Seid q&a and much as I hate to admit it I'm inspired lol I know I know......I've gone full ****.

Cals being dropped.......Shredsville here I come haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just been watching a Jeff Seid q&a and much as I hate to admit it I'm inspired lol I know I know......I've gone full ****.
> 
> Cals being dropped.......Shredsville here I come haha.



View attachment 167798


So what's the plan, lower cals and "clean"?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 167798
> 
> 
> So what's the plan, lower cals and "clean"?


Yep. Simple tings.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yep. Simple tings.


Good lad. Look forward to seeing the results mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad. Look forward to seeing the results mate


Me too lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Brave man, I couldn't bear to watch a video with that annoying **** on haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Brave man, I couldn't bear to watch a video with that annoying **** on haha


Lol he wasn't actually being a pleb,just answering questions. He said he follows IIFYM unless it's for a photoshoot or pre comp. Then it's strict diet and 1000 cal deficit. Does lots of volume,drop set,triple drop sets etc. Very similar to me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sat here in my boxers with the fan on. Feel like I'm going through the Manopause.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 4

Starting Weight 14stone 1lb(197lbs)

Current Weight 13stone 13lbs(195lbs)

Good Morning you big oily beefcakes.

Well I'm down 2lbs so far(water). Looking leaner. Slept on the sofa cos it's cooler down here lol. Woke up twice for a p1ss and apart from dreaming about arguing with the Mrs and shoplifting in the Pound Shop(ffs Paul can't you even afford a pound lol) I slept ok. Did wake up with a very dry mouth.

Absolutely no pip from my 2nd jab which is good, was probably my technique then on the first one.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 167834
View attachment 167835


4 days in condition.

I'm predicting big things from this blast.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 167834
> View attachment 167835
> 
> 
> ...


So am I


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 4
> 
> Starting Weight 14stone 1lb(197lbs)
> 
> ...


Hahaha, shoplifting in the pound shop. That made me lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking awesome mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha, shoplifting in the pound shop. That made me lol


Lol I know,of all fvcking places. It's a dream I can literally steal from anywhere and I pick the fvcking Pound Shop. What a w4nker.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looking awesome mate


Thanks Rob. Excited to see the outcome of this.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Thanks Rob. Excited to see the outcome of this.


6 weeks you'll look insane mate!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 6 weeks you'll look insane mate!!


Hoping so mate. Started off in decent shape so things can only get better.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Looking good man!! Need to get someone to take a pic for you next time so you can have a squeeze!

Also coco shreddies are the one. Forget standard or frosted! And those lion cereal things are awful @robLET


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> Looking good man!! Need to get someone to take a pic for you next time so you can have a squeeze!
> 
> Also coco shreddies are the one. Forget standard or frosted! And those lion cereal things are awful @robLET


Chocolate Orange shreddies FTW!!

Lol Lion Bar cereal is well nice. Good day to you sir


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Chocolate Orange shreddies FTW!!
> 
> Lol Lion Bar cereal is well nice. Good day to you sir


Do they even exist?? I make a blueberry cheesecake shake and poured that on coco shreddies.. won't do it again, that's for sure!

Have a nice day!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> Do they even exist?? I make a blueberry cheesecake shake and poured that on coco shreddies.. won't do it again, that's for sure!
> 
> Have a nice day!


Sounds rank lol

Yeah they do exist mate....

View attachment 167843


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

looking great mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good fella, you are gonna be shirtless all summer :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking good fella, you are gonna be shirtless all summer :laugh:


I already am lol. Feeling a lot better about this summer cos last summer I felt self conscious tbh.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> looking great mate.


Cheers bigman :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a diet thinkover,been Lidells lol.

Not sure how long I'm gonna be able to pull this new diet plan off but gonna try and do it as long as I need too. Hopefully not too long haha.

Meal 1. 300g Lean turkey mince/200g veg

Meal 2. Shake with 500ml whole milk

Meal 3. 300g Lean turkey mince/200g veg

Meal 4. Shake with 500ml whole milk

Meal 5. 300g Lean turkey mince/200g veg

Meal 6. Shake with 500ml whole milk

This is pretty extreme but I know it'll get me there.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 167834
> View attachment 167835
> 
> 
> ...


Looking nasty mate :thumb:

Let's have a calf shot!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 167834
> View attachment 167835
> 
> 
> ...


All kinds of separation lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Looking nasty mate :thumb:
> 
> Let's have a calf shot!


Just watching a film atm. Will take one after sweetcheeks.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just had a diet thinkover,been Lidells lol.
> 
> Not sure how long I'm gonna be able to pull this new diet plan off but gonna try and do it as long as I need too. Hopefully not too long haha.
> 
> ...


What sort of macros that mate? Also what shakes you on? Just protein or with carbs as well?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> What sort of macros that mate? Also what shakes you on? Just protein or with carbs as well?


About 300g protein. 99g carbs. 103g fat iirc. GoNutrition Whey 80 mate.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just watching a film atm. Will take one after sweetcheeks.


Ta babe


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Just had a diet thinkover,been Lidells lol.
> 
> Not sure how long I'm gonna be able to pull this new diet plan off but gonna try and do it as long as I need too. Hopefully not too long haha.
> 
> ...


Fish and a rice cake? As a treat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Fish and a rice cake? As a treat


Lol nah packet of Rich Tea on carb up day.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@FelonE is the any kind if sauce/moisture with the turkey mince???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @FelonE is the any kind if sauce/moisture with the turkey mince???


Brown sauce


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Brown sauce


Lol. That's fvcking dedication for ya.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> About 300g protein. 99g carbs. 103g fat iirc. GoNutrition Whey 80 mate.


I make that about 2600 cals. I thought you was bulking???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I make that about 2600 cals. I thought you was bulking???


No. Getting shredded brah. Fvck trying to bulk on tren lol I'd have to eat 12000 cals. Going for about 7% bf.........be prepared to 'mire lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. That's fvcking dedication for ya.


I love brown sauce. Used to have brown sauce sandwiches haha.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just seen the Pix, you're in some shape lad I'm well keeping an eye on this!!


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

looking awesome dude!

I see you change your iet up how ong you looking at keeping that low on carbs?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I love brown sauce. Used to have brown sauce sandwiches haha.


Can't discuss your sauces mate, it's against the rules


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Can't discuss your sauces mate, it's against the rules


Repped for actually making me laugh out loud.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> Just seen the Pix, you're in some shape lad I'm well keeping an eye on this!!


Cheers Stevie,appreciate it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> looking awesome dude!
> 
> I see you change your iet up how ong you looking at keeping that low on carbs?


Thanks mate. As long as it takes but I drop fat quick so I don't think it'll be too long. I also Intermittent Fast which helps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Soon your striations will have striations lol
> 
> Personally I would have continued the bulk but we all have our own goals


You're not the boss of me lol. I reckon I'll get there pretty quick tbh mate so the cals will get upped when I hit around 7%. Got 3 weeks of t3 and winny left so will add them too.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Best of luck with the cut fella.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> You're not the boss of me lol. I reckon I'll get there pretty quick tbh mate so the cals will get upped when I hit around 7%. Got 3 weeks of t3 and winny left so will add them too.


How much of a benefit did you find the t3 mate, got 2 tubs upstairs, going to cut for the first 6-8 weeks of my cycle


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

You are gonna be a a BOBFOC in the summer mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Couple of people have asked for shots so here ya go.

View attachment 167879
View attachment 167880
View attachment 167881
View attachment 167882


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Best of luck with the cut fella.


Thanks Andy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> How much of a benefit did you find the t3 mate, got 2 tubs upstairs, going to cut for the first 6-8 weeks of my cycle


Definately helped mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> You are gonna be a a BOBFOC in the summer mate.


Right I give up lol What does it mean?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Right I give up lol What does it mean?


Body Of Baywatch Face of Crimewatch lol.

Looking good fella!

I'd say increase cals and go for some growth. You're lean enough IMO, you won't lose condition with a slight surplus


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Right I give up lol What does it mean?


Looking great mate. I can't believe how brown you are as well. You was a pasty fvck lol. How much mt2 a week do you take and how often do you pin? I'm thinking of getting some, just gotta persuade the mrs lol


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Right I give up lol What does it mean?


Google my friend :thumb:

As the lads above have said


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> Google my friend :thumb:


Just did. You're right.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Couple of people have asked for shots so here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 167879
> View attachment 167880
> ...


You seem to get bigger in every picture, lucky fecker


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Body Of Baywatch Face of Crimewatch lol.
> 
> Looking good fella!
> 
> I'd say increase cals and go for some growth. You're lean enough IMO, you won't lose condition with a slight surplus


I just want be a lil bit leaner then I'm going to lol.

Just a lil bit


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Looking great mate. I can't believe how brown you are as well. You was a pasty fvck lol. How much mt2 a week do you take and how often do you pin? I'm thinking of getting some, just gotta persuade the mrs lol


I do 0.25mg once a week now mate with one sunbed a week. My Mrs loves the stuff.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I just want be a lil bit leaner then I'm going to lol.
> 
> Just a lil bit


Lol!

Make the most of this blast mate. First time doing tren, you'll grow like a weed as you have everything nailed by the looks of it.

If you feel like you're losing condition, just reign it in a bit.

Just my 2cents, either way, you look great


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Make the most of this blast mate. First time doing tren, you'll grow like a weed as you have everything nailed by the looks of it.
> 
> ...


Appreciate that thank you. When I look at myself I don't see the person in the pics,I think I look fat lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Appreciate that thank you. When I look at myself I don't see the person in the pics,I think I look fat lol.


Like a sea lion you fat cúnt 

Don't be to hard on yourself with the cals mate. Either way deficit or surplus the end result you'll look great


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Like a sea lion you fat cúnt
> 
> Don't be to hard on yourself with the cals mate. Either way deficit or surplus the end result you'll look great


I change my mind every 5 mins mate lol. I start bulking but then think I'm getting too fat. Then I'll cut but think I'm getting too small lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I change my mind every 5 mins mate lol. I start bulking but then think I'm getting too fat. Then I'll cut but think I'm getting too small lol.


It's a complete head fvck this game, no doubt about it.

You're not fvcking fat though, eat some food and grow IMO. With the tren added, you could still cut on 5k cals lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I change my mind every 5 mins mate lol. I start bulking but then think I'm getting too fat. Then I'll cut but think I'm getting too small lol.


Just caught up mate, looking great atm but have to agree with @Sharpy76 on this one. With tren and your metabolism, it would be a shame to cut, imo but jmo a waste for your first run on tren.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. As long as it takes but I drop fat quick so I don't think it'll be too long. I also Intermittent Fast which helps.


yeah you have a good lean genetic haha! I have said it before in a post but your blessed with some good obliques bro!

How do you go about fasting mate? do you work out when you are fasted?

I am starting my summer cut soon and just trying to get a bit of knowledge around it. As I will be running same blend as you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> yeah you have a good lean genetic haha! I have said it before in a post but your blessed with some good obliques bro!
> 
> How do you go about fasting mate? do you work out when you are fasted?
> 
> I am starting my summer cut soon and just trying to get a bit of knowledge around it. As I will be running same blend as you


Yeah train fasted mate. I train abs/obliques 3 times a week,all weighted.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 5

Morning Iron Worshippers

Couldn't get to sleep until half one last night which is late for me . Had really bad heartburn,was horrible. Woke up twice for a p1ss and my pillow was wet with sweat,happy days lol. Woke up at 6am feeling like I could go and train lol it's rest day. Definitely starting to feel the tren now I'd say. Feel great.

Even though I ate sh1tloads of Custard Creams and a big bowl of Shreddies last night I've woken up hungry as fvck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry if this is too much information but another thing I've noticed since I've been on this is that when I have a sh1t it's like I had 10 beers and a Vindaloo the night before haha. Literally firing out the entire contents of my bowels. It's not my diet cos it's pretty consistent.

Sorry lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Forgot to say my libido is up. Yesterday cracked out 2 w4nks and boned the Mrs lol. She's not even up yet and I've got the V on my mind. Just thinking about it is giving me a semi pmsl.

Sorry lads.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I get heart burn too, having got a clue what causes it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Forgot to say my libido is up. Yesterday cracked out 2 w4nks and boned the Mrs lol. She's not even up yet and I've got the V on my mind. Just thinking about it is giving me a semi pmsl.
> 
> Sorry lads.


Everything's open in this log... Haha! Best way I suppose


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Everything's open in this log... Haha! Best way I suppose


Just keeping it real lol.

I like to be completely honest for anyone who reads it and hasn't done tren before. Might help them or it might not.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Omazerperol for heartburn/acid.

Go to the docs and say you get it after each meal blah blah blah. Or..... Some anti

Acid tabs from the shop.

The prescribed one is best though, one a day keeps Tren sides at bay


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Omazerperol for heartburn/acid.
> 
> Go to the docs and say you get it after each meal blah blah blah. Or..... Some anti
> 
> ...


I don't go to my Drs cos she moans at me for not taking my meds lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I don't go to my Drs cos she moans at me for not taking my meds lol.


Oh.....

Anti acid tabs it is lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh.....
> 
> Anti acid tabs it is lol.


Lol Yep. Isn't milk good for heartburn too?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol Yep. Isn't milk good for heartburn too?


Makes it worse. Milk of magnesia would help lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Never too much info mate :laugh:

What dose of tren you running?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@FelonE frutin from h&b is quite good for it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @FelonE frutin from h&b is quite good for it


Cool I'll check it out. Cheers.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Never too much info mate :laugh:
> 
> What dose of tren you running?


300mg mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right to simplify things I'll put it all here.

On day 5 of Apollo rip240 at 1ml M/W/F which is 210mg test p 300mg tren a 210 mast p

Sides

Feeling hotter

Pillow was wet with sweat last night

Libido up

Out of breath more

Hungry as fvck

General feeling of being on something

Sh1ts

Feeling pretty good

Feeling like I'm wanting to train all the time

Sweating more at the gym

Few spots coming on shoulders


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a half hour play fight with Jiinx,sh1t got real lol. Both fvcked now.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

The out of breath thing does my head in most lol feel unhealthy as ****, my fat friends aren't half as bad.

Haven't got hot this cycle which is a bonus last time without tren I'd burn up all day long. Sweat a lot in gym though dripping from my ear and sh1t haha and that's just warmup..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> The out of breath thing does my head in most lol feel unhealthy as ****, my fat friends aren't half as bad.
> 
> Haven't got hot this cycle which is a bonus last time without tren I'd burn up all day long. Sweat a lot in gym though dripping from my ear and sh1t haha and that's just warmup..


Yeah on my legs warm up I was dripping off my chin haha.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah on my legs warm up I was dripping off my chin haha.


Haha they must look and think that guys related to Lee Evans. Maybe he's on tren sh1t ccracked it...

I see your on 300mg same as me, I was having horrible sides for 4-5 weeks psychological was just gonna never use tren after this cycle but last 4 weeks been awesome my head was a mess before, getting paranoid /jealous and anxious... All disappeared now thank ****.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Haha they must look and think that guys related to Lee Evans. Maybe he's on tren sh1t ccracked it...
> 
> I see your on 300mg same as me, I was having horrible sides for 4-5 weeks psychological was just gonna never use tren after this cycle but last 4 weeks been awesome my head was a mess before, getting paranoid /jealous and anxious... All disappeared now thank ****.


I'm feeling like a boss atm lol. I'm good at controlling silly thoughts and anger anyway so we'll see how it pans out. Today I def feel 'on' more than yesterday.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm feeling like a boss atm lol. I'm good at controlling silly thoughts and anger anyway so we'll see how it pans out. Today I def feel 'on' more than yesterday.


what lab you running? i want to do a test/tren ace/prop cycle later this year whenever i can fit 8 weeks in somewhere.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> what lab you running? i want to do a test/tren ace/prop cycle later this year whenever i can fit 8 weeks in somewhere.


Apollo


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I love tren, I really love mtren. Considering picking up some tren base to run with the mtren pre workout just to squeeze in some more tren!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today's going well. Mrs got it again, then watched Overeem vs Nelson. Shouting at the telly cheering Overeem on lol the way I feel today I could of got in the octogan and took Nelson out lool. Loving it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

kreig said:


> I love tren, I really love mtren. Considering picking up some tren base to run with the mtren pre workout just to squeeze in some more tren!


I'm loving it too lol. Got energy like I'm coked up haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm loving it too lol. Got energy like I'm coked up haha.


Get some Mtren next as mentioned lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Get some Mtren next as mentioned lol


Don't think I'll need it mate lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Don't think I'll need it mate lol.


Nobody needs it.... It's a nice pre workout for chest and arms


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nobody needs it.... It's a nice pre workout for chest and arms


Oh ok. Don't even know what it is tbh lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Oh ok. Don't even know what it is tbh lol.


Methylated Tren. Jab and bang it's there lol

This, Halo, cheque drops etc are what you want pre workout for a strong man comp.

Pumps galore


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Methylated Tren. Jab and bang it's there lol
> 
> This, Halo, cheque drops etc are what you want pre workout for a strong man comp.
> 
> Pumps galore


Stop introducing me to all these drugs you know I'm easily led haha


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Been out for a few days but looking great so far FelonE, keep it up mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Been out for a few days but looking great so far FelonE, keep it up mate.


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stop introducing me to all these drugs you know I'm easily led haha


Tbh mate if you had some Jinx would get raped by you


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Stop introducing me to all these drugs you know I'm easily led haha


Yea unless you are gonna start knocking them out at mega low prices @R0BLET :laugh:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Omazerperol for heartburn/acid.
> 
> Go to the docs and say you get it after each meal blah blah blah. Or..... Some anti
> 
> ...


Quick question Dr @R0BLET,

For about 4/5wks now I've had what I can only describe as a very uncomfortable feeling in my throat, mostly when I swallow. I find I'm having to really GULP to swallow, lol sounds fvcking stupid but it's the only way to explain it.

I noticed it before I started tren but I think it could be heartburn/acid, never ever had it before so not sure.

Do you reckon that it's probably the cause? Looking online and it seems to make sense. Just wonder why I've never had it before until now, thought it'd pass but it's been like 5wks now and I've just tried to ignore it cos my Docs are a fvcking pita to get an appointment....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Quick question Dr @R0BLET,
> 
> For about 4/5wks now I've had what I can only describe as a very uncomfortable feeling in my throat, mostly when I swallow. I find I'm having to really GULP to swallow, lol sounds fvcking stupid but it's the only way to explain it.
> 
> ...


Swear to god I've had the same thing for the past few weeks. Gets worse at night too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea unless you are gonna start knocking them out at mega low prices @R0BLET :laugh:


Pmsl if I did I'd keep it all for myself 



Sharpy76 said:


> Quick question Dr @R0BLET,
> 
> For about 4/5wks now I've had what I can only describe as a very uncomfortable feeling in my throat, mostly when I swallow. I find I'm having to really GULP to swallow, lol sounds fvcking stupid but it's the only way to explain it.
> 
> ...


Not stupid at all, I get that mate.

Try some gaviscon to start mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Swear to god I've had the same thing for the past few weeks. Gets worse at night too.


Yup. I have antiacid tabs on my bedside lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yup. I have antiacid tabs on my bedside lol


But I haven't had heartburn until a few days ago Dr Rob.

Are you doing an Embarrassing Bodies show soon cos I've got a suspicious rash?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> It's a complete head fvck this game, no doubt about it.


bigorexia comes to mind lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Quick question Dr @R0BLET,
> 
> For about 4/5wks now I've had what I can only describe as a very uncomfortable feeling in my throat, mostly when I swallow. I find I'm having to really GULP to swallow, lol sounds fvcking stupid but it's the only way to explain it.
> 
> ...


sounds like acid reflux, hate that ****


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm loving it too lol. Got energy like I'm coked up haha.







:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> But I haven't had heartburn until a few days ago Dr Rob.
> 
> Are you doing an Embarrassing Bodies show soon cos I've got a suspicious rash?


Just need a good wash mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fuuuark lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Just need a good wash mate


Thanks Dr Rob


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm so ready for chest day tomorrow lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking heartburn again man. Just come over boiling hot,sat in boxers with the fan on me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking heartburn again man. Just come over boiling hot,sat in boxers with the fan on me.


Lol

Go get some anti acids today mate.

Pound shop even do them 

Tough titty being hot


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 6

Starting Weight 14stone 1lb (197lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 2lbs (198lbs)

Morning homos. Well after horrible heartburn and being fvcking boiling yesterday evening I slept well lol. No strange dreams yet. I'm up 1lb but looking my leanest yet lol good stuff. Just done my 3rd jab, I keep expecting to start coughing but it hasn't happened yet.

Was on a bit of a crazy one yesterday but in a good way. Mrs thought it was funny and said it's how I am normally anyway, luckily I've got a Mrs who understands my strangeness.

Chest/abs today. Been looking forward to getting in the gym all weekend lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Halfway to the gym and I'm out of breath as fvck. Sod doing cardio on this sh1t.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/abs done

Wow lol That was probably the most intense chest session I've ever had,was fvcking great. Felt like a fvcking animal. Sweating like fvck after the 20 rep bar warm up haha.

Flat bench

Incline Smith bench

Low cable flyes

High cable flyes

For abs I did 4 sets of crunches ss lying leg raises ss double crunches to failure and 9kg medicine ball side to sides.

Appetite is on fire. Had 6 weetabix before gym and felt starving straight after. Had 2 Boosts on way back from gym and just had a shake with 500ml whole milk and 50g oats.

Is it lunch time yet?lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Chest/abs done
> 
> Wow lol That was probably the most intense chest session I've ever had,was fvcking great. Felt like a fvcking animal. Sweating like fvck after the 20 rep bar warm up haha.
> 
> ...


Haha. Your going to love this cycle!

Príck with that food 

May have to have some weetabix on my carb up this weekend  Got Shreddies in because of you ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha. Your going to love this cycle!
> 
> Príck with that food
> 
> May have to have some weetabix on my carb up this weekend  Got Shreddies in because of you ffs


Lol You're right, already am and it's only 6 days. Found my new favourite compound haha. Zyzz save me a place up there 

Apparently Ginger is good for heartburn so just nailed 250g Ginger Nuts pmsl.

Shreddies and Weetabix are the ones Rob lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol You're right, already am and it's only 6 days. Found my new favourite compound haha. Zyzz save me a place up there
> 
> Apparently Ginger is good for heartburn so just nailed 250g Ginger Nuts pmsl.
> 
> Shreddies and Weetabix are the ones Rob lol.


A place in his sauna? Lol

Glad you like it, more to come yet though 

Hmmm..... Maybe not that kind of ginger 

I love all cereal Pmsl I use the kids as an excuse to stock up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> A place in his sauna? Lol
> 
> Glad you like it, more to come yet though
> 
> ...


No in Heaven lol.

Can't wait mate. Excited to see what it does for me.

It's obviously strong sh1t cos I feel a lot different to just being on test, a lot better.

Yeah can't let the kids run out of cereal lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No in Heaven lol.
> 
> Can't wait mate. Excited to see what it does for me.
> 
> ...


Now you see why people think they're God like on Tren 

Agreed mate.... Best stock up on Friday lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Now you see why people think they're God like on Tren
> 
> Agreed mate.... Best stock up on Friday lol


Yeah it's good stuff haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah it's good stuff haha


1g is the sweet spot.....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good big workout mate


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry if I missed it, what are your calorie targets on this cycle @FelonE dude? Bulk cut or recompy?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superpube said:


> Sorry if I missed it, what are your calorie targets on this cycle @FelonE dude? Bulk cut or recompy?


I've changed my mind a few times but settled on bulk.

Calories are minimum 3500 but I'm hungry as fvck so could be anything over that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It might be coincidence but I seem to get hotter after eating. Just had my protein pancakes with oats in and am fvcking sweating now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just worked out how many cals I will of consumed if I only have my normal next 2 meals.

5100 lol


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice, that's more than I'm going to eat for the next 2 days!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> Nice, that's more than I'm going to eat for the next 2 days!


I could easily eat more lol. Appetite has gone nuts.

Are you cutting?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It might be coincidence but I seem to get hotter after eating. Just had my protein pancakes with oats in and am fvcking sweating now.


Tren doing its magic


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tren doing its magic


Oh it's definitely doing it's thing. Dunno if it's in full swing yet? If it is then the sides for me are fvck all.

Got some Pound Shop antacids today at Dr Robs recommendation lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Oh it's definitely doing it's thing. Dunno if it's in full swing yet? If it is then the sides for me are fvck all.
> 
> Got some Pound Shop antacids today at Dr Robs recommendation lol.


Probably another week for "full swing"

Haha, I know all the bargains mate. Hope they help


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well I said if Ikept to my last normal two meals I'd of hit about 5100 cals.

Weeeell lol I poured my shake over a big bowl of Shreddies so done in about 5800 now and could easily eat more.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well I said if Ikept to my last normal two meals I'd of hit about 5100 cals.
> 
> Weeeell lol I poured my shake over a big bowl of Shreddies so done in about 5800 now and could easily eat more.


You know the part where I said a slight surplus won't do any harm...... What part of slight did you not get? :lol:

Abs are overrated anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> You know the part where I said a slight surplus won't do any harm...... What part of slight did you not get? :lol:
> 
> Abs are overrated anyway


Lol I'm not gonna make a habit of it but really could of eaten double that I reckon,it's crazy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'm not gonna make a habit of it but really could of eaten double that I reckon,it's crazy.


Fat cúnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fat cúnt


Don't be jel be reem.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Don't be jel be reem.


Come again....

Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Come again....
> 
> Lol


If I came anymore it just be a puff of dust. I'm all dried out haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If I came anymore it just be a puff of dust. I'm all dried out haha.


Raisin balls??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Raisin balls??


Have you?lol tmi mate.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol You're right, already am and it's only 6 days. Found my new favourite compound haha. Zyzz save me a place up there
> 
> *Apparently Ginger is good for heartburn so just nailed 250g Ginger Nuts pmsl.*
> 
> Shreddies and Weetabix are the ones Rob lol.


Fcukin lol!!!!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 7

Morning Zyzz lovers

Well I had the best nights sleep I've had in about a year last night. Jabbed MT2 about 8ish and then crashed out at about 9.30. Woke up once for a p1ss and woke up this morning at 6.30.

Have been waking up around 4 or 5 for the last year so this was a nice lie-in for me. Feel refreshed this morning.

No heartburn last night even after my 5800 calories. Gotta say this tren is doing me the world of good haha...who'd of thought.

Back day today so I'm looking forward to going hard on it.

Minimal pip in delt today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 7
> 
> Morning Zyzz lovers
> 
> ...


Excellent news!!

Have a good session mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Excellent news!!
> 
> Have a good session mate


I'm thriving on it lol.

Cheers mate.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Ddin't read the whole thread. Have you up it to 1.5ml ed yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Ddin't read the whole thread. Have you up it to 1.5ml ed yet?


No.Wasn't planning on it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No.Wasn't planning on it.


3-4ml a week is all good 

Saying that..... I'd try 10ml a week for a laugh


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I could easily eat more lol. Appetite has gone nuts.
> 
> Are you cutting?


Yep, till Easter then I will reverse diet the cals back up. Sounds like the tren is working well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 3-4ml a week is all good
> 
> Saying that..... I'd try 10ml a week for a laugh


If the sides stay like this I'm gonna up it I think lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> Yep, till Easter then I will reverse diet the cals back up. Sounds like the tren is working well


Ideal. Yeah mate its great stuff lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Now I'm not saying it's given me an over inflated sense of ego.....

But motherfvckers better bow down before me when I enter the gym today lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back Day Finito

Happy as fvck,set a pb on Rack Pulls. 212.5kg. Proper happy lol.

Seated machine rows

One arm db row

Machine lat pulldowns

Rev grip pullups

Rack pulls

Smashed the volume on all except rack pulls,wanted to go heavy.

Racks were 60kg,100kg,140kg,180kg,212.5kg.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Back Day Finito
> 
> Happy as fvck,set a pb on Rack Pulls. 212.5kg. Proper happy lol.
> 
> ...


Awesome work mate!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Awesome work mate!!


Cheers Rob. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers Rob. Really enjoyed it.


Keep smashing that back and get the wings growing mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Keep smashing that back and get the wings growing mate


I'm trying mate I'm trying. Used to hate back day but after looking at my back pics I'm encouraged.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Back Day Finito
> 
> Happy as fvck,set a pb on Rack Pulls. 212.5kg. Proper happy lol.
> 
> ...


Cracking job mate. That'll be the ginger nuts!!

Did you drop deads altogether mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Cracking job mate. That'll be the ginger nuts!!


I know and I didn't even eat them pre-workout lol.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Verno said:


> Did you drop deads altogether mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah prefer Rackpulls cos it's more on my back and less on legs.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah prefer Rackpulls cos it's more on my back and less on legs.


I thought I remembered you saying that. I must give them a go never really done them before.

I do like deads tho


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I thought I remembered you saying that. I must give them a go never really done them before.
> 
> I do like deads tho


I like them too lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm trying mate I'm trying. Used to hate back day but after looking at my back pics I'm encouraged.


You'll be surprised how quick your back responds tbh mate. Row like a mofo and keep pulling those heavy rack pulls


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll be surprised how quick your back responds tbh mate. Row like a mofo and keep pulling those heavy rack pulls


I will mate. Never used a belt either.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I will mate. Never used a belt either.


Me neither tbh, may get one this year though, but been ok so far


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Me neither tbh, may get one this year though, but been ok so far


Why?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I will mate. Never used a belt either.


I had more problems with a belt than without, got terrible nagging lower back pain with one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why?


If I fancied going for some "big" lifts this year on Deads. 220kg is PB off the top of my head, I'd like 250kg by the end of this year


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> If I fancied going for some "big" lifts this year on Deads. 220kg is PB off the top of my head, I'd like 250kg by the end of this year


Nice


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> If I fancied going for some "big" lifts this year on Deads. 220kg is PB off the top of my head, I'd like 250kg by the end of this year


Are you noticing any problems then rob?

Gotta admit I perhaps should try one again. I'm upto 270 and am pretty sure at that weight there would be no "warning"

They just seam to hurt my back.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Are you noticing any problems then rob?
> 
> Gotta admit I perhaps should try one again. I'm upto 270 and am pretty sure at that weight there would be no "warning"
> 
> They just seam to hurt my back.


Not really mate,

Just going to have to be cautious. I stopped deads and rack pulls for a year.

I got meningitis so had a lumbar puncture (needles in spine) was doctors first ever one and bodged it lol

So back was in bits for a while 

I've tried one before and it was uncomfortable tbh. They need bedding in I guess!

Jesus that's a good lift mate!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Not really mate,
> 
> Just going to have to be cautious. I stopped deads and rack pulls for a year.
> 
> ...


Kin'ell mate! Brave man letting a noob do a lumber puncture!!

Only ever had the neoprene type ones before, maybe leather is the way to go?

Cheers for that mate, was stuck at 220 for ages then just started dedicating one day to deads.... Weight shot up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Kin'ell mate! Brave man letting a noob do a lumber puncture!!
> 
> Only ever had the neoprene type ones before, maybe leather is the way to go?
> 
> Cheers for that mate, was stuck at 220 for ages then just started dedicating one day to deads.... Weight shot up


Had no choice lol was 1am in the morning and nobody else could do it 

Yeah I'd say leather. Should mould over time 

Makes sense to do that, I used to for squats lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So after yesterdays food frenzy lol I've reigned them in today.

Todays calories are 4160(roughly)

Macros Protein 308g Carbs 394 Fat 146

Gonna stick at this until I need to change them.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just took Jiinx for a run about over the field and niw I'm huffing and puffing like an old man lol.

Got my dinner on the go.

450g turkey mince,200g veg and a tin of chopped tomatoes


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just took Jiinx for a run about over the field and niw I'm huffing and puffing like an old man lol.
> 
> Got my dinner on the go.
> 
> 450g turkey mince,200g veg and a tin of chopped tomatoes


Pmsl that's because you are old mate 

Enjoy the food


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just took Jiinx for a run about over the field and niw I'm huffing and puffing like an old man lol.
> 
> Got my dinner on the go.
> 
> 450g turkey mince,200g veg and a tin of chopped tomatoes


A mans dinner!!! Or a fat cvnt lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl that's because you are old mate
> 
> Enjoy the food


P1ss off I'm in the prime of my life........cough cough....wheeze

Just finished it,sweating like fvck now lol

Dunno what emoticons you're using but all I get is


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> A mans dinner!!! Or a fat cvnt lol


Oi you less of the backchat

Respect the elderly haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> P1ss off I'm in the prime of my life........cough cough....wheeze
> 
> Just finished it,sweating like fvck now lol
> 
> Dunno what emoticons you're using but all I get is


That's my go to one mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Noticed I've got a red patch under yesterday's delt jab but I'm not feverish and the pip is going everyday so I'm not worried.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Noticed I've got a red patch under yesterday's delt jab but I'm not feverish and the pip is going everyday so I'm not worried.


I've had reactions like that. Ibuprofen and a antihistamine will help if it doesn't go by tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I've had reactions like that. Ibuprofen and a antihistamine will help if it doesn't go by tomorrow


Already took Ibuprofen. It doesn't hurt so I think it'll be ok. Still got the antibiotics from my dodgy quad jab if I need em.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hoping I start getting these crazy dreams I've heard so much about soon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hoping I start getting these crazy dreams I've heard so much about soon.


They come and go. Not had any a while myself  lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> They come and go. Not had any a while myself  lol


I'm actually a bit disappointed with the easy sides mate. Wanted the whole crazy experience lol.

When do you think I'll start seeing changes in the mirror?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm actually a bit disappointed with the easy sides mate. Wanted the whole crazy experience lol.
> 
> When do you think I'll start seeing changes in the mirror?


Pmsl hope they hit you like a train 

Impossible to say mate, couple of weeks you should see delts popping for sure!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl hope they hit you like a train
> 
> Impossible to say mate, couple of weeks you should see delts popping for sure!!


I hope so too. If anything they're getting less atm.

3d delts ftw haha


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Add in a bit t3 :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I hope so too. If anything they're getting less atm.
> 
> 3d delts ftw haha


Good to hear mate. Tren E is what messes people up most tbh, they start at 200mg a week.... Then up it.... Then up it. Come 4-5 weeks it's kicked in and they're fooked 

Haha defo!! I'll go find my glasses out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> Add in a bit t3 1:


What for mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What for mate?


T3 goes well with tren and allows you to eat more from what I've read. It helps with protein synthesis too.

I'm gonna use it when I go back on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> T3 goes well with tren and allows you to eat more from what I've read. It helps with protein synthesis too.
> 
> I'm gonna use it when I go back on


Got some in the cupboard lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Got some in the cupboard lol


I've noticed a lot of people running on cycle and say what a difference it makes. But I'm not experienced in it to be giving advise so maybe one of the others will shed some light on it ;-)


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> T3 goes well with tren and allows you to eat more from what I've read. It helps with protein synthesis too.
> 
> I'm gonna use it when I go back on


This


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> This


Cool. Will do then.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 8

Weighed myself and I'm still 197lbs,even though I've been piling the calories in.

Just jabbed delt,first attempt my delt was twitching uncontrollably so took it out and went in again slightly to the side. Jesus my delt is hurting more than any other jab I've done. Made me break out in a sweat. Massaged it for 10mins and got the hot water bottle on it. Fvck man pure pain lol. Delts session today anyway so hopefully that might help.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not putting weight on either! Frustrating as I want to grow, but good that I can eat so much and not get fat haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 8
> 
> Weighed myself and I'm still 197lbs,even though I've been piling the calories in.
> 
> Just jabbed delt,first attempt my delt was twitching uncontrollably so took it out and went in again slightly to the side. Jesus my delt is hurting more than any other jab I've done. Made me break out in a sweat. Massaged it for 10mins and got the hot water bottle on it. Fvck man pure pain lol. Delts session today anyway so hopefully that might help.


Bang in the centre mate. Don't think about it just whack it in there rather than push slow. I struggled the first few times with delts but they do get easier, much prefer them to quads and get the mrs to do my ass


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I'm not putting weight on either! Frustrating as I want to grow, but good that I can eat so much and not get fat haha


This is the problem with me. Weight gain is hard.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Bang in the centre mate. Don't think about it just whack it in there rather than push slow. I struggled the first few times with delts but they do get easier, much prefer them to quads and get the mrs to do my ass


I've done delts a few times with no problems but must of clipped a nerve or something. Even aspirated.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> This is the problem with me. Weight gain is hard.


Yea always has been with me, problem is I get frustrated, up calories too much and then get fat l. Difficult to get lean gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea always has been with me, problem is I get frustrated, up calories too much and then get fat l. Difficult to get lean gains


I know what you mean mate. Lean bulking is a juggling act, that's why I just normally go all out on a bulk and cut the fat off later.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 8
> 
> Weighed myself and I'm still 197lbs,even though I've been piling the calories in.
> 
> Just jabbed delt,first attempt my delt was twitching uncontrollably so took it out and went in again slightly to the side. Jesus my delt is hurting more than any other jab I've done. Made me break out in a sweat. Massaged it for 10mins and got the hot water bottle on it. Fvck man pure pain lol. Delts session today anyway so hopefully that might help.


Pmsl hit a nerve mate 

Never mind.

MTFU 

To date I've never pilled the weight on with tren, it's too good at what it does lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> This is the problem with me. Weight gain is hard.


Tried tren twice on a bulk and really struggled to add weight. Stayed lean but not had the mass I wanted.

That's the reason I'm going with NPP this time and then into tren to help lean up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl hit a nerve mate
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the sympathy you w4nker lol. So how am I gonna gain then? Pile more cals in?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Tried tren twice on a bulk and really struggled to add weight. Stayed lean but not had the mass I wanted.
> 
> That's the reason I'm going with NPP this time and then into tren to help lean up


And a few people found it hard to believe I bulked before on 6000 calories lol. People say people like me have got it easy but it's frustrating.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers for the sympathy you w4nker lol. So how am I gonna gain then? Pile more cals in?


No problem 

You'll be gaining LBM mate, no doubt there.

Have a play around with macros, more protein, less fats (less than 50g) and more carbs.

Then maybe try switching the fats and carbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Tried tren twice on a bulk and really struggled to add weight. Stayed lean but not had the mass I wanted.
> 
> That's the reason I'm going with NPP this time and then into tren to help lean up


Same.

I fancy NPP over deca. May go NPP over mast for my next bulk..... Decisions decisions 

Was going high test and high mast, may do high test (1g) and 400mg NPP ???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> No problem
> 
> You'll be gaining LBM mate, no doubt there.
> 
> ...


My protein is up over 300g atm. Just gonna eat my base diet and anything thing else I can ram in. Can always do a cut at then end if need be for a few weeks.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My protein is up over 300g atm. Just gonna eat my base diet and anything thing else I can ram in. Can always do a cut at then end if need be for a few weeks.


I'm sure in a few weeks you'll be happy with the results mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure in a few weeks you'll be happy with the results mate


Hope so lol. The fact I set a pb yesterday shows me it's working.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hope so lol. The fact I set a pb yesterday shows me it's working.


Exactly! Progress is progress.

Now go eat 10k of oats and whey before you train today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Exactly! Progress is progress.
> 
> Now go eat 10k of oats and whey before you train today


FelonE vs Food. The In Search Of Gains Edition


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> FelonE vs Food. The In Search Of Gains Edition


8k cals here....

View attachment 168091


25 scoops of whey 

1.48kg of oats 

Over 7 meals that's doable lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 8k cals here....
> 
> View attachment 168091
> 
> ...


Orrrr a packet of Caramel Digestives, around 1500 calories. I know which I'd prefer lol.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Same.
> 
> I fancy NPP over deca. May go NPP over mast for my next bulk..... Decisions decisions
> 
> Was going high test and high mast, may do high test (1g) and 400mg NPP ???


I'm going

1ml T400

1.5ml sust

1ml prop M/W/F

1.5ml NPP M/W/F

100mg oxy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Orrrr a packet of Caramel Digestives, around 1500 calories. I know which I'd prefer lol.


Oats and whey?

Lol



G-man99 said:


> I'm going
> 
> 1ml T400
> 
> ...


Nice mate.

Similar to me then, I'll not run Oxys though.

I'd like to try the Androlics though !!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Oats and whey?
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


Got the new batch of Apollo oxy to sample ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Got the new batch of Apollo oxy to sample ;-)


Tried the last ones, turned out I got anavar lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/traps done

Didn't do my normal ridiculous volume because I don't want to burn off too many calories lol.

Did 4 sets of 8-10 with 2 drop sets on all.

Pb on db shoulder press. Had to enlist my mate Phil to help get the dbs up,never used a spotter before so never attempted to go heavy on these.

Db press Got a pb with 34kg dbs,did 6

Standing bb press alternating between front and behind neck in same set. Didn't count reps.

Front raises 20kg dbs 4 sets of 6

Side raises 20kg dbs 4 sets of 6

Bent over rear delts 20kg dbs 4 sets of 6

Shrugs 50kg dbs 4 sets of 12


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm actually a bit disappointed with the easy sides mate. Wanted the whole crazy experience lol.
> 
> When do you think I'll start seeing changes in the mirror?


I know the feeling on sides mate, think the high tren low test helps get rid of em to be honest. I'm 7 weeks in on rip240 on Friday and yesterday was my first day I noticed a huge tren side - the night sweats. Literally the first time I've had it all cycle - was f'n drenched from head to toe and slept with only my boxers on, was mental and totally random considering how long I've been on it lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Shoulders/traps done
> 
> Didn't do my normal ridiculous volume because I don't want to burn off too many calories lol.
> 
> ...


Nice delt work


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Nice delt work


I have been feeling a little bit more scatty and hyper than normal. Was shoulder barging the Mrs in to sh1t in Lidls earlier lol.

Yeah gonna go a bit heavier with 4 sets and 2 drops rather than 8 million sets haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just polished off a 1500 calorie pack of Ginger Nuts lol. Need the calories man.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I have been feeling a little bit more scatty and hyper than normal. Was shoulder barging the Mrs in to sh1t in Lidls earlier lol.
> 
> Yeah gonna go a bit heavier with 4 sets and 2 drops rather than 8 million sets haha.


Haha probably best considering the weight. Hope u dont get any bad delt pip working them should sort it right out - what size pin u use?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Haha probably best considering the weight. Hope u dont get any bad delt pip working them should sort it right out - what size pin u use?


1" Orange mate. They'll get used to it.....they'll fvcking have to lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 1" Orange mate. They'll get used to it.....they'll fvcking have to lol.


I get death on my quads with this blend, gonna try the delt with an orange at 0.5ml extra tomorrow and see what happens lol.

If this saves me from being a cripple 50% of the time I will 4eva be in ur debt :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> I get death on my quads with this blend, gonna try the delt with an orange at 0.5ml extra tomorrow and see what happens lol.
> 
> If this saves me from being a cripple 50% of the time I will 4eva be in ur debt


See these delt jabs are killing me but quads are ok lol.

Don't bloody blame me haha


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> See these delt jabs are killing me but quads are ok lol.
> 
> Don't bloody blame me haha


Haha gonna give up on life if my delts are as bad. Will leave my suicide note saying FELONE DID DIS

What do u use in quads, orange again?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Shoulders/traps done
> 
> Didn't do my normal ridiculous volume because I don't want to burn off too many calories lol.
> 
> ...


Good work there mate 

Nice PB.

Keep smashing those boulders


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Haha gonna give up on life if my delts are as bad. Will leave my suicide note saying FELONE DID DIS
> 
> What do u use in quads, orange again?


Lol Yeah mate I use an Orange for everything.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good work there mate
> 
> Nice PB.
> 
> Keep smashing those boulders


Cheers Rob. Pip isn't as bad after that. Loved the workout, was sweating like a beast....my striation game was strong lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol Yeah mate I use an Orange for everything.


I give up. last orange quad shot I was struggling to walk for 4 days lol.

Time to try these delts again I guess lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> I give up. last orange quad shot I was struggling to walk for 4 days lol.
> 
> Time to try these delts again I guess lol


I'm thinking about doing calves.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm thinking about doing calves.


Brave move lol - look forward to seeing results of that!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Brave move lol - look forward to seeing results of that!!


I'll be fvcking crippled I reckon


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Oats and whey?
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


Androlics are the dogs bollocks mate honestly :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers Rob. Pip isn't as bad after that. Loved the workout, was sweating like a beast....my striation game was strong lol.


That's good then mate.

Haha, gotta love the sweating and looking good!!



BigKid said:


> Androlics are the dogs bollocks mate honestly :thumb:


May have to get some then! Everyone loves em


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's good then mate.
> 
> Haha, gotta love the sweating and looking good!!
> 
> May have to get some then! Everyone loves em


Androlics are awesome mate, use them if u can on your rebound, great med when your very lean imo. I didn't bloat or hold an ounce of water with then but fullness and vascularity was aweseome :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Androlics are awesome mate, use them if u can on your rebound, great med when your very lean imo. I didn't bloat or hold an ounce of water with then but fullness and vascularity was aweseome :thumb:


SOLD!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Shoulders/traps done
> 
> Didn't do my normal ridiculous volume because I don't want to burn off too many calories lol.
> 
> ...


Good man, I've been biting my tongue as you've been going on about your high metabolism and finding it hard to gain weight as I didn't want to sound like I was bashing your style of training. I reckon you'll start putting the weight on nicely with the lower volume. :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Good man, I've been biting my tongue as you've been going on about your high metabolism and finding it hard to gain weight as I didn't want to sound like I was bashing your style of training. I reckon you'll start putting the weight on nicely with the lower volume. :thumb:


You don't need to bite ya tongue mate,feel free to jump in and call me a cvnt everyone else does lol.

I've known all along my style of training isn't really optimal for weight gain for me because I am naturally skinny with a high metabolism,just chose to ignore it because I love high volume. While it has got me results up til now not a lot is happening atm.

Hows things anyway Dave? Don't see you on here much anymore.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I normally take pics first thing in the morning cos I'm leanest then  but here's a couple from now after about 4000 cals already lol.

View attachment 168102
View attachment 168103


Pic 1 relaxed

Pic 2 tensed

I was 14 stone before food. Am 14.6 stone now lol.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:



> You don't need to bite ya tongue mate,feel free to jump in and call me a cvnt everyone else does lol.
> 
> I've known all along my style of training isn't really optimal for weight gain for me because I am naturally skinny with a high metabolism,just chose to ignore it because I love high volume. While it has got me results up til now not a lot is happening atm.
> 
> Hows things anyway Dave? Don't see you on here much anymore.


Been following along mate, actually I struggle to keep up with your logs they move so fast!

I'm still logging mate. Been meaning to chime in and join the bumming brigade and compliment your progress, you've achieved a lot in a short space of time, I'm looking forward to see where you are after a few months of tren and mast, they're both game changers in my experience.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Been following along mate, actually I struggle to keep up with your logs they move so fast!
> 
> I'm still logging mate. Been meaning to chime in and join the bumming brigade and compliment your progress, you've achieved a lot in a short space of time, I'm looking forward to see where you are after a few months of tren and mast, they're both game changers in my experience.


My appetite is nuts on it lol. On day 8 so hopefully soon will see some visible changes. Strength is on way up thoo.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I normally take pics first thing in the morning cos I'm leanest then  but here's a couple from now after about 4000 cals already lol.
> 
> View attachment 168102
> View attachment 168103
> ...


Looking schweeet mate!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looking schweeet mate!!


Far from it mate lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Far from it mate lol.


Shut up ya lemon! Looking great


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Shut up ya lemon! Looking great


Feel fat and bloated

Think I'm about to come on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Feel fat and bloated
> 
> Think I'm about to come on


Tren getting to your head


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tren getting to your head


No. Always feel like it when I pile the calories in lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No. Always feel like it when I pile the calories in lol.


Well don't mate.

You ain't natty anymore and 5k cals with tren isn't an issue imo

Google nutrient partitioning and tren. Gotta think it was a med to yield as much meat as possible from cattle who were basically force fed all day long lol

You don't look bloated at all by the way


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Well don't mate.
> 
> You ain't natty anymore and 5k cals with tren isn't an issue imo
> 
> ...


Sorry Dr Rob. I always wake up lean anyway so fvck it lol.

Since I started training I've got hypercritical of my body. Notice every little thing that anyone else probably doesn't see.

Bigorexia ftw.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Everytime I come in this thread it makes me want to get back on cycle so bad haha!

Ive used their rip240 last summer, I think this summer I'm gonna go with the rip450. Loved the results off the fast acting version, just don't fancy the hassle of jabbing all the time. I really miss the round delts and veins


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sorry Dr Rob. I always wake up lean anyway so fvck it lol.
> 
> Since I started training I've got hypercritical of my body. Notice every little thing that anyone else probably doesn't see.
> 
> Bigorexia ftw.


Don't be sorry you cúnt 

Mate were all in the same boat.

On UKM out of all its members, the last year YOU have made the best progress. So do what you do best and keep progressing.

I've just got changed when I got in and took my top off the the Mrs said I looked ripped, I disagreed and pointed out the issues I see.... We're never going to make it 

We see things others don't. Sad isn't it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Everytime I come in this thread it makes me want to get back on cycle so bad haha!
> 
> Ive used their rip240 last summer, I think this summer I'm gonna go with the rip450. Loved the results off the fast acting version, just don't fancy the hassle of jabbing all the time. I really miss the round delts and veins


Lol my logs seem to do that to people. Loads of people jumped on M1T after my first log haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Don't be sorry you cúnt
> 
> Mate were all in the same boat.
> 
> ...


Totally agree mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 9

Morning Hench Squad

Well delt pip isn't too bad considering it was hurting like fvck yesterday after nipping a nerve.

Haven't had heartburn for a few days since I bought the antacids,fvcking typical lol.

Was hot last night and had a little layer of sweat as I went to sleep. Had a strange dream that me and @TommyBananas were in some kind of futuristic prison where they torture and kill the inmates. Bit like a Saw type prison lol. I can understand Tommy being sent there but not me haha.

Started on 25mcg T3 this morning.

Arms today and didn't do abs yesterday so they're getting beasted as well.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have a good session mate!

Love having f'cked up dreams ha ha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Have a good session mate!
> 
> Love having f'cked up dreams ha ha


Cheers mate.

I love em too lol I normally have some fvcking weird ones.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

That AVI is horrible 

Have a good one mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That AVI is horrible
> 
> Have a good one mate


Cheeky b4stard I took that this morning.

Cheers bruv


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheeky b4stard I took that this morning.
> 
> Cheers bruv


Tren has strip all your gains and ran away though?



Change it, sends me limp mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tren has strip all your gains and ran away though?
> 
> 
> 
> Change it, sends me limp mate.


Well you're not sposed to get hard over a pic of me mate lol

Although it's understandable


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well apparently my pic of me before I started training was deemed offensive to a couple of people lol. Thanks a fvcking lot, I used to walk round looking like that.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Well apparently my pic of me before I started training was deemed offensive to a couple of people lol. Thanks a fvcking lot, I used to walk round looking like that.


No wonder your called Felone then as that was a crime in itself to do that pmsl


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> No wonder your called Felone then as that was a crime in itself to do that pmsl


Thanks mate haha

Put that pic up of your face again, I missed it lol.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate haha
> 
> Put that pic up of your face again, I missed it lol.



View attachment 168121


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 168121


Might wanna up your cals by 50 mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll add in a packet of nik naks


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 168121


Looking hench mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

spudsy said:


> Looking hench mate.


Been bulking for 6 months, put 4lb lbm on so far


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Been bulking for 6 months, put 4lb lbm on so far


You're looking good for it mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arm Day Done Biatches

Felt strong and had a great session. Actually enjoyed dropping the volume and going heavy. For once I logged it as I went along to check progress.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did 2 drop sets on all and also so beasted abs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some good numbers there mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Some good numbers there mate


I was impressed lol. All proper form too. Cos I haven't done heavy for a while I thought I might be weak.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I was impressed lol. All proper form too. Cos I haven't done heavy for a while I thought I might be weak.


Tren makes you strong!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Tren makes you strong!


What's tren?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Good workout and good to know ur not crippled with delt pip mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Good workout and good to know ur not crippled with delt pip mate.


Thanks mate.

I can feel it but it's nothing like it was yesterday and my other delts pip and red patch has gone completely now. Quad tomorrow ffs lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling hungry today. Not sure if that's the T3 already or not.

Not gonna binge though,want to come out of this looking better not worse.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> What's tren?


It's gods little gift to all us gym goers, to say thanks for the hard work we do.........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> It's gods little gift to all us gym goers, to say thanks for the hard work we do.........


My birthday treat from the Mrs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Done 5808 cals in today lol. Protein 328g Carbs 629g Fat 216g

Come at me bro!!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> you and your fekkin logs.


We should have a whip-round and get him this vest as a gift :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> We should have a whip-round and get him this vest as a gift :thumb:


XL please


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> XL please


Being on steroids is like being a kid again, always having to buy clothes that you'll "grow into" soon :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Done 5808 cals in today lol. Protein 328g Carbs 629g Fat 216g
> 
> Come at me bro!!!


Good effort there mate!!

What's the fats consist of?

Oh and good work Mrs buying Tren for you lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Being on steroids is like being a kid again' date=' always having to buy clothes that you'll "grow into" soon :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> I wear XL now and they're all tight round the shoulders/chest area. I'm fvcking hench bro recognise.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good effort there mate!!
> 
> What's the fats consist of?
> 
> Oh and good work Mrs buying Tren for you lol


Everything I've eaten has had fats in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meal 1. 6 weetabix with 500ml whole milk

Meal 2. Shake with 500ml whole milk and 50g oats

Meal 3. Shake with 500ml whole milk and 50g oats. 2 Cadburys Boosts

Meal 4. 6 pancakes

Meal 5. 450g turkey mince with 200g veg and 1 tin chopped tomatoes. 250g Ginger Nut biscuits

Meal 6. Shake with 500ml whole milk and 50g oats


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Meal 1. 6 weetabix with 500ml whole milk
> 
> Meal 2. Shake with 500ml whole milk and 50g oats
> 
> ...


Show off!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Show off!!


Makes me laugh when these people say 'you think you're eating that much but you're not' You maybe can't.............I can.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Makes me laugh when these people say 'you think you're eating that much but you're not' You maybe can't.............I can.


Agreed mate. Peoples concept of eating loads vrs calorie intake is skewed massively.

I do fancy some weetabix now though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Agreed mate. Peoples concept of eating loads vrs calorie intake is skewed massively.
> 
> I do fancy some weetabix now though


Started T3 this morning at 25mcg and it must be working already cos I've literally only got a shake left to have and feel proper hungry. Reckon I could easily nail another good 3000 calories.

Always copying my cereal lol

Might have some Shreddies lol


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Started T3 this morning at 25mcg and it must be working already cos I've literally only got a shake left to have and feel proper hungry. Reckon I could easily nail another good 3000 calories.
> 
> Always copying my cereal lol
> 
> Might have some Shreddies lol


T3 allways makes me hungry but its allso great for cut if you can cope with the hunger, good luck 

Besides, remember to run T3 with ur tren if cutting since Tren reduces natural T3


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> T3 allways makes me hungry but its allso great for cut if you can cope with the hunger, good luck
> 
> Besides, remember to run T3 with ur tren if cutting since Tren reduces natural T3


I used it on my last cut,was good. Am taking it now while I'm on tren for the very reason you just stated lol.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I used it on my last cut,was good. Am taking it now while I'm on tren for the very reason you just stated lol.


haha, okay 

Well, its better to be told twice than never know


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> haha, okay
> 
> Well, its better to be told twice than never know


Definitely mate. Rather have too much info than not enough.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Started T3 this morning at 25mcg and it must be working already cos I've literally only got a shake left to have and feel proper hungry. Reckon I could easily nail another good 3000 calories.
> 
> Always copying my cereal lol
> 
> Might have some Shreddies lol


Something's defo working for you mate 

Pmsl I embrace all cereal 

Look at this what's outside my gym what I see each day next to my car lol

View attachment 168153


Cúnts!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Something's defo working for you mate
> 
> Pmsl I embrace all cereal
> 
> ...


Omfg .. if i had been near that ****, you would have seen me 5 min later eating the bricks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Something's defo working for you mate
> 
> Pmsl I embrace all cereal
> 
> ...


Lol

You know you want to....


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol
> 
> You know you want to....


great marketing lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> great marketing lol


It's making me hungry haha. Fvcking wasting away here.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Omfg .. if i had been near that ****, you would have seen me 5 min later eating the bricks.


It's a good job it's not open when I train lol



FelonE said:


> Lol
> 
> You know you want to....


I know!!

Damn Pizza Slut!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's a good job it's not open when I train lol
> 
> I know!!
> 
> Damn Pizza Slut!!


My gym is above a Co-Op and smelling ther fresh bread,cake smells wafting up when you're cutting is a killer.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My gym is above a Co-Op and smelling ther fresh bread,cake smells wafting up when you're cutting is a killer.


That's just cruel!

I'd be all over a fresh tiger loaf


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That's just cruel!
> 
> I'd be all over a fresh tiger loaf


Custard donuts all the way

I'll eat fvcking anything tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Custard donuts all the way
> 
> I'll eat fvcking anything tbh


All this food talk is doing me no good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> All this food talk is doing me no good


Let's get the cereal on the go.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Let's get the cereal on the go.


No mate!! 

Just done Mrs her dinner..... Could have murdered the spuds!!

View attachment 168158


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Solid workout mate, you got any cake yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Solid workout mate, you got any cake yet?


Completely forgot mate. Gonna have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive none left, could really eat some now....

Damm it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Ive none left, could really eat some now....
> 
> Damm it


Stop it I'm starving lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Me too need another 300 calories in, I'm not eating enough at work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pair of pricks.... That is all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pair of pricks.... That is all


Button it Starvin Marvin


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Button it Starvin Marvin


Ok Eric..... Eric Cartman


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Ok Eric..... Eric Cartman


Respect my authority


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Respect my authority


Suck on my chocolate salted balls!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Suck on my chocolate salted balls!


Mmm chocolate

Brb lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's making me hungry haha. Fvcking wasting away here.


Just had a papa johns :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Just had a papa johns


You little bugger lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You little bugger lol


Had to be done mate ????????


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:
 

> Had to be done mate ????????


Topping?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Topping?


Chicken, bacon, onions and tomato's. Had to get that protein in there ??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Chicken, bacon, onions and tomato's. Had to get that protein in there ??


Nice


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Meal 1. 6 weetabix with 500ml whole milk
> 
> Meal 2. Shake with 500ml whole milk and 50g oats
> 
> ...


For meal 2 shakes and oats and for meal 3 ermmmmm shakes with some oats. Then later on some more oats with shake.

Remind me of fish and ricecake man :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> For meal 2 shakes and oats and for meal 3 ermmmmm shakes with some oats. Then later on some more oats with shake.
> 
> Remind me of fish and ricecake man


3 meals,3 shakes. Jobs a goodun.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 10

Starting Weight 14stone 1lbs(197lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 3lbs(199lbs)

Morning all.

Think the tren has kicked it up a gear now. Polished off 5800 calories yesterday (all measured so no I'm not exaggerating) and have woke up leaner today.

Went to sleep around 12.30 and woke up twice for a p1ss, both times I was covered in sweat. Woke up properly at 5am all sweaty again. Pillows stink. Feel starving already.

Think we're off now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 10
> 
> Starting Weight 14stone 1lbs(197lbs)
> 
> ...


Perfect mate!!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Day 10
> 
> Starting Weight 14stone 1lbs(197lbs)
> 
> ...


Am still missing the anger from u mate, that tren might be underdosed  lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> Am still missing the anger from u mate, that tren might be underdosed  lol


I'm too chilled out to get angry lol. I wake up stupidly happy everyday,winds the Mrs right up haha. Feel even happier on this.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Perfect mate!!


This is what I've been waiting for lol.

Game on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Let the epic transformation begin.


I'm gonna do everything I can to ensure it mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm gonna do everything I can to ensure it mate.


Up the dose? Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Up the dose? Lol


Not just yet

But it's a good possibility lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not just yet
> 
> But it's a good possibility lol


How come your jabbing m/w/f and not eod?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How come your jabbing m/w/f and not eod?


Because that's what was recommended but seeing as the sides are easy I'm thinking about eod.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Because that's what was recommended but seeing as the sides are easy I'm thinking about eod.


I always thought test p had to be jabbed ed or eod but I see quite a few do m/w/f


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I always thought test p had to be jabbed ed or eod but I see quite a few do m/w/f


I don't really know tbh lol just doing what my pharmaceutical adviser @R0BLET said.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx just maxing,relaxing, nothing too taxing this morning.

Hard life eh Jiinx lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Meal 1. 6 weetabix with 500ml whole milk
> 
> Meal 2. Shake with 500ml whole milk and 50g oats
> 
> ...


Quick question mate, does it not bother you that a lot of your protein is from shakes and not proper food? No criticism at all just asking as I know a lot of people on here say you try and get all your protein from food sources and then just supplement with a shake or two...

Im sure @robLET has an opinion on this also...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Quick question mate, does it not bother you that a lot of your protein is from shakes and not proper food? No criticism at all just asking as I know a lot of people on here say you try and get all your protein from food sources and then just supplement with a shake or two...
> 
> Im sure @robLET has an opinion on this also...


Why would it bother me mate?

A lot of people on here say lots of things that might not work for them but work for me.

Can't argue with results......... The rest is all talk.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Why would it bother me mate?
> 
> A lot of people on here say lots of things that might not work for them but work for me.
> 
> Can't argue with results......... The rest is all talk.


Good answer, I like it haha! Do you get a lot of your protein from Whey then?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Please tell us more about how protein isn't protein lol


Im not saying protein isn't protein mate at all but I know a lot of people on here prefer food sources, I think the way FelonE is doing it obviously works, just looks at the results lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Im not saying protein isn't protein mate at all but I know a lot of people on here prefer food sources, I think the way FelonE is doing it obviously works, just looks at the results lol


Some people think there's some rule book of how you're supposed to do things but it's b0llox,for me anyway.

Yesterday I got around 320g protein and about 60g from whey.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I always thought test p had to be jabbed ed or eod but I see quite a few do m/w/f





FelonE said:


> I don't really know tbh lol just doing what my pharmaceutical adviser @R0BLET said.


Test P, Mast P and Tren A have approximately 4 days half life. So that gap between Friday - Monday isn't a major issue


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Test P, Mast P and Tren A have approximately 4 days half life. So that gap between Friday - Monday isn't a major issue


Yeah so fvck off lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Some people think there's some rule book of how you're supposed to do things but it's b0llox,for me anyway.
> 
> Yesterday I got around 320g protein and about 60g from whey.


make your own rule book :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> make your own rule book :thumb:


Exactly

And then throw it at the people who said you couldn't do it your way lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> Quick question mate, does it not bother you that a lot of your protein is from shakes and not proper food? No criticism at all just asking as I know a lot of people on here say you try and get all your protein from food sources and then just supplement with a shake or two...
> 
> Im sure @robLET has an opinion on this also...


I've tried both ways, more real food over protein shakes.

Shakes you can get more calories down you, solid food you feel more full.

Both have benefits.

Results differing is hard to say tbh depends on the goal I guess


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I've tried both ways, more real food over protein shakes.
> 
> Shakes you can get more calories down you, solid food you feel more full.
> 
> ...


I've done 3 shakes a day from day 1. Worked out great for me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I've done 3 shakes a day from day 1. Worked out great for me.


I used to do about 10 scoops a day lol

Needs must at times


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

To be fair I've become a bit suspicious of protein powders in general lately. I get 100g of my daily 350g of protein from shakes and am thinking to swap some of that for whole food.

This suspicion has only come about since I've been on the tren, some blokes get suspicious of their mrs cheating on them, I get suspicious that my protein isn't what it says it is! Lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> To be fair I've become a bit suspicious of protein powders in general lately. I get 100g of my daily 350g of protein from shakes and am thinking to swap some of that for whole food.
> 
> This suspicion has only come about since I've been on the tren, some blokes get suspicious of their mrs cheating on them, I get suspicious that my protein isn't what it says it is! Lol!


Lol that's a new one mate.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> To be fair I've become a bit suspicious of protein powders in general lately. I get 100g of my daily 350g of protein from shakes and am thinking to swap some of that for whole food.
> 
> This suspicion has only come about since I've been on the tren, some blokes get suspicious of their mrs cheating on them, I get suspicious that my protein isn't what it says it is! Lol!


Damm lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've done 3 shakes a day from day 1. Worked out great for me.


I'm a 3 shake a day man too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm a 3 shake a day man too


I'm a none 

Because it's mixed with Greek Yog lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg day done cvnts

Squat is weak but better than it has been lately.

Was a group of phaggots on ham curl so dropped it rather than grab them off lol



















Feeling the tren more today. Came out if the gym and met the Mrs in the shopping centre it's in. Stood there watching people while I ate my 3 Caramel Rocky bars feeling like chinning someone lol. I wasn't p1ssed off though I was happy just feeling mischievous haha.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

lol at the 3 caramel Rocky road bars. Shopping centres make me irate anyway, people randomly stopping in front of you for no reason etc!! If I took Tren I'd never go in one.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha not seen Rocky bars for ages!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Grabbing off phaggots in the gym is just wrong


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> lol at the 3 caramel Rocky road bars. Shopping centres make me irate anyway, people randomly stopping in front of you for no reason etc!! If I took Tren I'd never go in one.


Lol I can literally eat anything atm. The fat security guard kept looking at me so I stared him out and felt like pushing him down the stairs lol.

Oh dear................Here we go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha not seen Rocky bars for ages!


Looked for the Red Velvet cake but they only had carrot cake and they can fvck off with that sh1t.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> Good answer, I like it haha! Do you get a lot of your protein from Whey then?


I get a lot of my protein from whey and seen nothing but results


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I can literally eat anything atm. The fat security guard kept looking at me so I stared him out and felt like pushing him down the stairs lol.
> 
> Oh dear................Here we go


I can see it now.

Steroid user jailed for hospitalizing shopping Center security guard for eyeballing him.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> Steroid user jailed for hospitalizing shopping Center security guard for eyeballing him.


While eating 3 Caramel Rocky bars......would of been 4 but his selfish girlfriend decided to hinder his quest for gainz.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Leg day done cvnts
> 
> Squat is weak but better than it has been lately.
> 
> ...


Only 24 sets???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

After 6 pancakes

View attachment 168210


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I dunno man, whateveer you do it looks like you'll never get below 20%..


I've give up now mate. Gonna try clean eating and see how that goes.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Try some sugar. 3 tablespoons a day should do it... with every meal.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> Try some sugar. 3 tablespoons a day should do it... with every meal.


Sat here at the minute eating warm butter out the tub.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> After 6 pancakes
> 
> View attachment 168210


You get semi-naked after 6 pancakes....

How many to get totally naked?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You get semi-naked after 6 pancakes....
> 
> How many to get totally naked?


7


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a shake with oats and now eating this lot. Hard life @R0BLET eh lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just had a shake with oats and now eating this lot. Hard life @R0BLET eh lol


Penis 

Got these for Sunday carb up.....

View attachment 168214


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Penis
> 
> Got these for Sunday carb up.....
> 
> View attachment 168214


Nice. Forgot to get Mars Bars for my Slimming World pancakes lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nice. Forgot to get Mars Bars for my Slimming World pancakes lol.


Pmsl

Get on them tomorrow, only 92 sins mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Get on them tomorrow, only 92 sins mate


92sins? Wtf is that?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 92sins? Wtf is that?


That's how slimming world works fatty!!

Eat as much potoato, rice, meat, fish (could be 10k cals)

But that doesn't matter..... It's the sins that do the damage - cakes, Choc and sweets lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That's how slimming world works fatty!!
> 
> Eat as much potoato, rice, meat, fish (could be 10k cals)
> 
> But that doesn't matter..... It's the sins that do the damage - cakes, Choc and sweets lol


Seems legit

Just cooking up 6kg mince and 2.5kg potatoes for my cut.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Seems legit
> 
> Just cooking up 6kg mince and 2.5kg potatoes for my cut.


For your next meal....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> For your next meal....


Cooking up my turkey as we speak lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cooking up my turkey as we speak lol


What does your mrs eat? Don't she get pvssed with you eating the same shvt every day? Used to be tuna now turkey mince lol. Dunno how you do it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> What does your mrs eat? Don't she get pvssed with you eating the same shvt every day? Used to be tuna now turkey mince lol. Dunno how you do it


It doesn't bother her mate,she doesn't eat it lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol people say about how I eat etc and then say what good progress I make haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just went round Mrs mates with her. As soon as I got in the door her 5yr old lad took his top off and showed me his double biceps and said he's been a good boy like I told him and has been eating all his dinner lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Done 5800 calories in again today.

Get hench or die of a food overdose.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 11

Starting Weight 14stone 1lb (197lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 4lbs (200lbs)

Don't normally weigh myself daily but seems like things are happening daily atm. Nailed 5800 calories again yesterday and yet again I've woken up looking leaner,crazy man.

No pip from yesterday's quad jab which is a bonus lol.

Slept ok,woke up twice for a p1ss again even I made sure not to drink loads last night. Also woke up fvcking starving again.

Happy with the weight gain considering I'm getting leaner with it. Think I could put some serious weight on on this blast as long as I keep piling the food in.

Very happy so far.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 11
> 
> Starting Weight 14stone 1lb (197lbs)
> 
> ...


Feel the magic of the tren 

If you eat clean you WILL get ripped as ****, meanwhile gaining some muscle.

The "cant gain while cut" ... it's a lie !


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Feel the magic of the tren
> 
> If you eat clean you WILL get ripped as ****, meanwhile gaining some muscle.
> 
> The "cant gain while cut" ... it's a lie !


I was being impatient at first but now it's doing its thing. Was getting p1ssed off I wasn't gaining weight but obviously wasn't eating enough. If I was just cruising and eating this many calories I def wouldn't be waking up leaner lol.

Bring on the food haha


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I was being impatient at first but now it's doing its thing. Was getting p1ssed off I wasn't gaining weight but obviously wasn't eating enough. If I was just cruising and eating this many calories I def wouldn't be waking up leaner lol.
> 
> Bring on the food haha


For me, the only question is - am i eating clean ?

If yes - fatloss and muscle gain

If no - Insane muscle gain and bloat belly.

You see now why people who used tren, dont wanna "main" anything else ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> For me, the only question is - am i eating clean ?
> 
> If yes - fatloss and muscle gain
> 
> ...


I eat 90% clean. Having to eat other sh1t as well just to get the calories in atm.

Only done test/winny before but this is much better already. My new favourite lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

The high calories is obviously working fur you, your body responds so well to gear!!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:



> I eat 90% clean. Having to eat other sh1t as well just to get the calories in atm.
> 
> Only done test/winny before but this is much better already. My new favourite lol.


i am cutting hard atm so i just eat clean all the time like some fitness movie star.

But when it comes to bulking up, it has to be dirty as **** for me to reach my kcal 

Got a lot of friend too who all use winny only cycles .. i dont get them.

Its acutally allmost 2x as pricy for me to run 50mg winny a day, than 200 mg tren e a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> The high calories is obviously working fur you, your body responds so well to gear!!


I respond well to everything by the looks of it. Dunno if it's all the years of alcohol/drug abuse but as soon as I started training and eating well my body soaked it up. Then when I started gear it soaked that up too. I guess I'm quite lucky really.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> i am cutting hard atm so i just eat clean all the time like some fitness movie star.
> 
> But when it comes to bulking up, it has to be dirty as **** for me to reach my kcal
> 
> ...


What's you goal on this cut?

Yeah my metabolism is very quick, I'm naturally skinny so it's harder for me to bulk than cut.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Man if I ate 5800calories id be as fat as **** haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Man if I ate 5800calories id be as fat as **** haha


I could of eaten a lot more too lol. T3 and Tren is a beast. Normally I'd feel bloated as fvck on that many calories but didn't at all.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I could of eaten a lot more too lol. T3 and Tren is a beast. Normally I'd feel bloated as fvck on that many calories but didn't at all.


It's crazy how they can totally alter your body isn't it , like that id be bloated full and just getting pudgy from it , it would be strange eating that and been hungry still ha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

It'll soon catch up on you though mate, I did it last year after my cut (using solidcecil as my coach).

Went on a high tren bulk and was smashing in the food but looking good for it.

You don't realise it for a while but fat will be stored.

Remember that it's a marathon and not a sprint to reach your goal.

Muscle can't physically grow that quick no matter how much gear or clean food your taking!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What's you goal on this cut?
> 
> Yeah my metabolism is very quick, I'm naturally skinny so it's harder for me to bulk than cut.


Acutally, i dont know 

I just wanna try and be ripped to shreds this summer, just for fun, then start from there and hold my BF below 12 forever.

Ive done some changes in my life lately, trying to improve on evry front, and being a fat bodybuilder is not ideal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> It'll soon catch up on you though mate, I did it last year after my cut (using solidcecil as my coach).
> 
> Went on a high tren bulk and was smashing in the food but looking good for it.
> 
> ...


I could cut it off in a few weeks. If I see the abs going I'll reign the food in mate


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> It'll soon catch up on you though mate, I did it last year after my cut (using solidcecil as my coach).
> 
> Went on a high tren bulk and was smashing in the food but looking good for it.
> 
> ...


i would like to remid you, they said the same about the first synthetic created form of testosterone, they belived it wouldent work, took like 3 olympics for them to finally get it.

Or even better .. look at bostin loyd.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Acutally, i dont know
> 
> I just wanna try and be ripped to shreds this summer, just for fun, then start from there and hold my BF below 12 forever.
> 
> Ive done some changes in my life lately, trying to improve on evry front, and being a fat bodybuilder is not ideal


Yeah I'm done with bulking up and getting proper fat and the having to cut for a couple of months. Staying lean now. Might bulk for 8 weeks and do a mini cut for 4.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reverse dieting is easier to fck up than a cut.

All them extra calories above your maintenance that aren't used for muscle need to go somewhere.......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely killing it mate!! Looking great


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Reverse dieting is easier to fck up than a cut.
> 
> All then extra calories above your maintenance that aren't used for muscle need to go somewhere.......


What do you mean by reverse dieting?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

philippeb said:


> i would like to remid you, they said the same about the first synthetic created form of testosterone, they belived it wouldent work, took like 3 olympics for them to finally get it.
> 
> Or even better .. look at bostin loyd.


Don't forget that Olympic athletes have full dedication to their training, a professional team around them and fantastic genetics and abilities that maybe 1 in every 100,00 people have.

Excess calories that are not used in muscle building are getting stored as fat, no matter what level your at or how much aas your using


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> What do you mean by reverse dieting?


Going from a cut to a bulk mate.

Adding in extra calories needs to be done controlled and gradually to get the best results in terms of LEAN gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Going from a cut to a bulk mate.
> 
> Adding in extra calories needs to be done controlled and gradually to get the best results in terms of LEAN gains


I stopped cutting a while ago mate. Maintained for a month and didn't put any fat on. Don't worry I got this lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Absolutely killing it mate!! Looking great


Cheers Rob. I'm fvcking going for it lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's the reason I take so many pics,to keep a check on body composition.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I stop waking up looking like this I'll change things.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking good mate , feels like I have seen that tattoo around your belly button about 10times this week lol ,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Looking good mate , feels like I have seen that tattoo around your belly button about 10times this week lol ,


The days not over yet lol. Keeping a close eye on things that's why all the pics.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well my appetite has gone a bit today ffs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

But got a Victoria Sponge in the oven,few cals in that.

So far I've had 6 weetabix,shake with oats,pancakes,tub of Ben and Jerrys,2 Boosts.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> But got a Victoria Sponge in the oven,few cals in that.
> 
> So far I've had 6 weetabix,shake with oats,pancakes,tub of Ben and Jerrys,2 Boosts.


Fvck me do you not like savoury? you must have a mouth full of fillings lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck me do you not like savoury? you must have a mouth full of fillings lol


Lol like sweet or savoury mate. Sweet tastes nicer though haha


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> But got a Victoria Sponge in the oven,few cals in that.
> 
> So far I've had 6 weetabix,shake with oats,pancakes,tub of Ben and Jerrys,2 Boosts.


I'm with you there !

Old school flapjacks, 500 ml ben & jerry core, 1 tub of pringles, 2x donuts, danish cinamon roll and IT's on for tonight .. let's see if i can get fat on tren tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

philippeb said:


> I'm with you there !
> 
> Old school flapjacks, 500 ml ben & jerry core, 1 tub of pringles, 2x donuts, danish cinamon roll and IT's on for tonight .. let's see if i can get fat on tren tonight


Finally someone on the B&J Core!!

My man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> I'm with you there !
> 
> Old school flapjacks, 500 ml ben & jerry core, 1 tub of pringles, 2x donuts, danish cinamon roll and IT's on for tonight .. let's see if i can get fat on tren tonight


I haven't managed it so far lol.

Made me want a Danish cinnamon roll now haha.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

This thread is a bad influence, I'm 6 weeks in first time on tren and after reading it I'm beginning to push the boundaries on what I can get away with eating and not getting fat!

So far I have been excusing them as a pre or post workout treat but the pre workout treats are starting at breakfast and the post workout treats are ending at bedtime lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> This thread is a bad influence, I'm 6 weeks in first time on tren and after reading it I'm beginning to push the boundaries on what I can get away with eating and not getting fat!
> 
> So far I have been excusing them as a pre or post workout treat but the pre workout treats are starting at breakfast and the post workout treats are ending at bedtime lol


Haha my threads normally are a bad influence.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Haha my threads normally are a bad influence.


They are, and now I've opened Pandora's box! My mrs baked a load of creme egg brownies and I'm ashamed at how many I've eaten. It's ok though, the tren will take care of that right? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> They are, and now I've opened Pandora's box! My mrs baked a load of creme egg brownies and I'm ashamed at how many I've eaten. It's ok though, the tren will take care of that right?


Fvck man they sound nice.

Let's hope so or we'll all be fat soon haha


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 168317


The lunchbox was full this morning. The pic doesn't do them justice though.



FelonE said:


> Fvck man they sound nice.
> 
> Let's hope so or we'll all be fat soon haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@R0BLET Have you carbed up yet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> @R0BLET Have you carbed up yet?


Yes blud!

Pizza 

Some weetabix after, 4 Oreos and some of that jelly lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yes blud!
> 
> Pizza
> 
> Some weetabix after, 4 Oreos and some of that jelly lol


I don't think you're ready for that jelly

Good work btw


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I don't think you're ready for that jelly
> 
> Good work btw


Because my body is booty-licious? 

Wasn't bad, 12 slices of a 16" pepperoni and pineapple  6 weetabix have done the trick lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Because my body is booty-licious?
> 
> Wasn't bad, 12 slices of a 16" pepperoni and pineapple  6 weetabix have done the trick lol


That's all this weeks work undone you fat cvnt haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's all this weeks work undone you fat cvnt haha


Lol that's my carbs hit


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol that's my carbs hit


Yeah yeah.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Do doughnuts count??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah yeah.




Back to the grind tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinking about upping training frequency from Monday and giving this a try.

Dave's Upper/ Lower Split (DULS) | Muscle & Strength


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Do doughnuts count??


They do in my world lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> They do in my world lol


Thank f for that, I've only had one............... Bag


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Thank f for that, I've only had one............... Bag


Is that all? Lightweight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Thinking about upping training frequency from Monday and giving this a try.
> 
> Dave's Upper/ Lower Split (DULS) | Muscle & Strength


Tried that last year, well similar, worked great


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol someone from my gym who I chat too and he asks fir advice from me just sent me a pic of a tin of biscuits. Sorry Paul but I've gotta eat them he said, don't fvcking worry mate I've been nailing biscuits, cake,chocolate, ice cream and more haha. He said phew I don't feel so bad now haha. Don't ask me for nutritional advice lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Is that all? Lightweight


Oh it's like that is it? Right where's that box of walnut whips!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oh it's like that is it? Right where's that box of walnut whips!


Urgh can't stand em


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done half a Victoria Sponge and a shake in. Jiinx wants to hurry up and eat the food in her bowl.

Might have to up the T3 dose tomorrow


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oh it's like that is it? Right where's that box of walnut whips!


your both lightweight !

I ended up eating so mucht garbage that my belly button popped out ..

Worst part is, its not even to illustrate how mucht i ate .. its actually true :'D .. hardcore eating till i need a doc!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Currently eyeing up a box of crunchy nut cornflakes :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I reckon we'd smash it on Man vs Food


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I reckon we'd smash it on Man vs Food


That shít is tame to me lol

We have a pub near work that does Man V Food meals and we've been a few times. Easy! And had deserts with sides PMSL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That shít is tame to me lol
> 
> We have a pub near work that does Man V Food meals and we've been a few times. Easy! And had deserts with sides PMSL


Rooooob my belly is hurting and I feel sick.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Be careful gents or you too could have a body like mine!  (I use the term gents very loosely) :whistling:


The beauty of them dirty roids mate lol.

Cake gainz


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> Be careful gents or you too could have a body like mine!  (I use the term *gents very loosely*) :whistling:


I resent that! I'd open a door for you......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I resent that! I'd open a door for you......


Poofter


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Poofter


Only to kick the cvnt out


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> yeah just to get rid of me :laugh:
> 
> Beat me to it....:laugh:


No one quicker than me here mate...just ask the Mrs :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You're always welcome at mine Steve, might have to drop the natty part of your username when you wake up lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve said:


> Yeah I already know' date=' she told me.....  [/quote']
> 
> Touché sir :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Rooooob my belly is hurting and I feel sick.


5ml of calpol will help mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> I'm surprised you never recognized your pants.....!


Fcuk off! Far too small for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 5ml of calpol will help mate


4 bottles


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 12

Morning you vain cvnts.

Can't get my head around what's happening atm. Ate a sh1tload of food/crap yesterday and woke up today the leanest I've ever been and still 200lbs.

That's after waking up twice for a p1ss again. This stuff really is amazing lol. Starting to see my lower abs for the first time ever.

Woke up for them p1sses sweating like fvck.

Had a couple of weird dreams but I normally have weird dreams anyway.

If this is 12 days in I'm buzzing.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 12
> 
> Morning you vain cvnts.
> 
> ...


I'm bloody itching to start mine. I feel flat as fvck ATM, I'm 15.1 this morning and feel smaller than when I started off new year at 13.9.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

More pics lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> More pics lol


Looking great mate. How much t3 you taking?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'm bloody itching to start mine. I feel flat as fvck ATM, I'm 15.1 this morning and feel smaller than when I started off new year at 13.9.


Bet you can't wait mate. Felt disappointed at first thinking it's not working but it definitely is now, I was being impatient.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Looking great mate. How much t3 you taking?


Cheers mate. Just 25mcg, replacement dose because apparently tren can slow the metabolism down.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great! Managing to keep water at bay too even though your smashing the carbs!

Gear defo loves you. pr**k!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome shape big fella


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking top notch, bud. Bet you can't stop looking in the mirror.

Starting a 14week test/tren (plus var/t3 for the last 8) on Easter Monday, leading up to a hols, and this has got me busting to go.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bet you've got some pump on this morning dude :laugh:


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Good progress mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great! Managing to keep water at bay too even though your smashing the carbs!
> 
> Gear defo loves you. pr**k!


I know, it's great lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Awesome shape big fella


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Looking top notch, bud. Bet you can't stop looking in the mirror.
> 
> Starting a 14week test/tren (plus var/t3 for the last 8) on Easter Monday, leading up to a hols, and this has got me busting to go.


Thank you. Lol I bet


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Just 25mcg, replacement dose because apparently tren can slow the metabolism down.


Looking good there buddy. Tren is your friend! :thumbup1:

Remember with T3 if you increase the dose you need to reduce it gradually over time so the body is not shocked and can compensate with natural hormones


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Looking good there buddy. Tren is your friend! :thumbup1:
> 
> Remember with T3 if you increase the dose you need to reduce it gradually over time so the body is not shocked and can compensate with natural hormones


Cheers mate,yeah me and tren are best buddys lol. My new best friend. Just gonna keep the T3 at the same dose.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So after seeing what tren is doing for me on cake,biscuits etc lol I'm gonna get strict with my diet,eat a couple of hundred over maintenance and try and really get shredded.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> So after seeing what tren is doing for me on cake,biscuits etc lol I'm gonna get strict with my diet,eat a couple of hundred over maintenance and try and really get shredded.


Yeah yeah cake gainz all the way


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

P1ssed of with the Mrs so can't be bothered to talk to her. Then her trampy bullsh1tting brother and his munter of a Mrs turn up.

You ok Paul?

I don't want to chat to none of you

Ok,hows gym going?

Go away.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> P1ssed of with the Mrs so can't be bothered to talk to her. Then her trampy bullsh1tting brother and his munter of a Mrs turn up.
> 
> You ok Paul?
> 
> ...


Hahaha you didn't actually day that did you?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> P1ssed of with the Mrs so can't be bothered to talk to her. Then her trampy bullsh1tting brother and his munter of a Mrs turn up.
> 
> You ok Paul?
> 
> ...


You sure your not feeling grumpy after deciding to drop the cake and biscuits haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha you didn't actually day that did you?


Yeah. Can't be ****d with em today. They all slag each other off and then are best mates when they see each other. Ain't got time for that mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> You sure your not feeling grumpy after deciding to drop the cake and biscuits haha


Lol just not in the mood for proper bellends.

I was over the field with Jiinx earlier and Mrs mate was over there with her dog and we had a good ol chat, was ok then lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah. Can't be ****d with em today. They all slag each other off and then are best mates when they see each other. Ain't got time for that mate.


Haha that's proper made me lol. Tren must av kicked in


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol just not in the mood for proper bellends.
> 
> I was over the field with Jiinx earlier and Mrs mate was over there with her dog and we had a good ol chat, was ok then lol.


Is she fit though? If she's a minger you'd of probably fvcked her off too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha that's proper made me lol. Tren must av kicked in


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Is she fit though? If she's a minger you'd of probably fvcked her off too


I would lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> P1ssed of with the Mrs so can't be bothered to talk to her. Then her trampy bullsh1tting brother and his munter of a Mrs turn up.
> 
> You ok Paul?
> 
> ...


Lol

I keep arms length from family  Speak to them daily on the phone but can't be ársed face to face - they think I'm a grumpy sod anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> I keep arms length from family  Speak to them daily on the phone but can't be ársed face to face - they think I'm a grumpy sod anyway


I don't speak to mine cos they're pr1cks, hers are fvcking worse lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I don't speak to mine cos they're pr1cks, hers are fvcking worse lol.


Good old family eh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good old family eh


Fvck em


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Snapped out of my mood and picked up the crying 8week old baby, she stopped crying,smiled at me and went asleep in my arms.

The power of FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs brother is such a pr1ck, said he's 14.7 stone so I got him on the scales with shoes on and he was 11.9.

I was 14.9

Nob


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha did you rip off your shirt after and growl and say "this is what a man looks like"??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha did you rip off your shirt after and growl and say "this is what a man looks like"??


It was already off lol. Nah I look skinny still haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays diet has been spot on,no crap. 3600 cals.

First day of my new upper/lower 2xweek tomorrow. Need some mass on me and hope upping frequency might help do it. I'm 200lbs and pretty lean but look skinny.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Todays diet has been spot on,no crap. 3600 cals.
> 
> First day of my new upper/lower 2xweek tomorrow. Need some mass on me and hope upping frequency might help do it. I'm 200lbs and pretty lean but look skinny.


This is the head FÚCK we face lol

You ain't skinny


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Todays diet has been spot on,no crap. 3600 cals.
> 
> First day of my new upper/lower 2xweek tomorrow. Need some mass on me and hope upping frequency might help do it. I'm 200lbs and pretty lean but look skinny.


Lol mate are you finally realising you'll never be happy and just want to keep tweaking


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Todays diet has been spot on,no crap. 3600 cals.
> 
> First day of my new upper/lower 2xweek tomorrow. Need some mass on me and hope upping frequency might help do it. I'm 200lbs and pretty lean but look skinny.


Good on you mate, upper/lower type splits are my favourite :thumb: What's your routine looking like?

I've had a crap-eating weekend haha, had Domino's today and yesterday (ordered yesterday, leftovers today) despite being mid-cut, which seems paradoxical but they're brilliant for somewhat of a refeed weekend - had a large mighty meaty, split over 4 meals, 2 quarters yesterday and 2 quarters today. About 700kcal per quarter, but the thing is washed down with a pint of diet coke it keeps me full all bloody day! Ate a quarter at lunch as my first meal of the day, then a quarter at 6pm, just coming on 11 now and I'm still not hungry. So that's 1400kcals consumed today, about 50g of protein total, probably have a couple of weetabix and a protein shake before bed and that's me done.

P.S. Skinny, wtf you on about mate :lol: Mind you I'm the same, always getting comments on how I'm getting bigger but I never see it personally lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> This is the head FÚCK we face lol
> 
> You ain't skinny


 safe blud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol mate are you finally realising you'll never be happy and just want to keep tweaking


If I'm ever happy I'll pack it in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Good on you mate, upper/lower type splits are my favourite :thumb: What's your routine looking like?
> 
> I've had a crap-eating weekend haha, had Domino's today and yesterday (ordered yesterday, leftovers today) despite being mid-cut, which seems paradoxical but they're brilliant for somewhat of a refeed weekend - had a large mighty meaty, split over 4 meals, 2 quarters yesterday and 2 quarters today. About 700kcal per quarter, but the thing is washed down with a pint of diet coke it keeps me full all bloody day! Ate a quarter at lunch as my first meal of the day, then a quarter at 6pm, just coming on 11 now and I'm still not hungry. So that's 1400kcals consumed today, about 50g of protein total, probably have a couple of weetabix and a protein shake before bed and that's me done.
> 
> P.S. Skinny, wtf you on about mate  Mind you I'm the same, always getting comments on how I'm getting bigger but I never see it personally lol.


I think it's good to eat some crap on a cut,stop ya metabolism getting used to the same low cals.

Gonna do this one mate

Power Hypertrophy Upper Lower (P.H.U.L.) Workout | Muscle & Strength


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> If you're skinny I may as well give up now lol.


Just ignore me mate I've got Bigorexia lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Lol what you running now? Still just the Rip240? How far in are you mate?


13 days in tomorrow mate. Yeah just 3ml of the rip and 25mcg T3.

Hows your cycle going? Looking like your filling out mate.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I think it's good to eat some crap on a cut,stop ya metabolism getting used to the same low cals.
> 
> Gonna do this one mate
> 
> Power Hypertrophy Upper Lower (P.H.U.L.) Workout | Muscle & Strength


Fair enough, yeah good routine that. You sticking to the reps and sets or just using the exercise layout?

This is a good one too, been recommending it to every man and his dog lol

The generic bulking routine - BodyRecomposition Support Forums

Yeah gives the body a bit of a shake up :thumbup1: Had to get it out of my system anyway, starting 3 weeks on DNP next week so gonna be very strict eating for that time period. Should be down to single digit bodyfat though once the water has dropped off post-cycle, so should be worth the effort hopefully.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Fair enough, yeah good routine that. You sticking to the reps and sets or just using the exercise layout?
> 
> This is a good one too, been recommending it to every man and his dog lol
> 
> ...


Gonna do 4 sets on all but apart from that I'll follow it as is mate. I'll check it out cheers

Single digit bf? Show off lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Sweet, should be interesting to see how you get on.
> 
> Not too bad, 7 weeks in now and lifts are still going up. Legs are looking better and weight is up almost a stone.


Smashing it mate. Keep it up you're doing really well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Now this looks familiar, Ive been doing this sort of routine for years n years....It really works. :thumb:
> 
> Its almost identical to my routine LOL


Ideal. Been doing 5 day split and high volume forever but it's not putting no size on so worth trying something else eh.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gonna do 4 sets on all but apart from that I'll follow it as is mate. I'll check it out cheers
> 
> Single digit bf? Show off lol


That's the plan anyway lol, done some maths and estimates as to how much I should be losing. This is my first DNP cycle as well so I'm hoping I'm one of those who tolerates the sides well enough to actually reach the end of the cycle without giving it up haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 13

Morning all

Just did my quad jab and am now sat with a hot water bottle on it ,seems to help.

Had my 6 weetabix but doesn't feel like it lol. Sticking to my clean diet because I'm looking better for it.

Excited to start my upper/lower split today,hopefully might bring something to the table my previous split wasn't.

Anyway have a good day.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Day 13
> 
> Morning all
> 
> ...


Can u show me a pic of pinning spot FelonE pls, would be good to see exactly where u get these brilliant painless quad shots in lol

Also how come ur T3 dosage at 25? Is that what u run before?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Can u show me a pic of pinning spot FelonE pls, would be good to see exactly where u get these brilliant painless quad shots in lol
> 
> Also how come ur T3 dosage at 25? Is that what u run before?


Will do soon mate. Only running a replacement dose of T3 cos tren can lower it. Was running 50mcg when I was cutting.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Will do soon mate. Only running a replacement dose of T3 cos tren can lower it. Was running 50mcg when I was cutting.


Thx mate appreciate that


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't shy from Carbs on Tren and it will care of T3 levels too mate



FelonE said:


> Will do soon mate. Only running a replacement dose of T3 cos tren can lower it. Was running 50mcg when I was cutting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Don't shy from Carbs on Tren and it will care of T3 levels too mate


I'm on around 300g carbs mate


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ahhh.. You may not need T3 then. Views welcomed. I can sense learning something new today 



FelonE said:


> I'm on around 300g carbs mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Can u show me a pic of pinning spot FelonE pls, would be good to see exactly where u get these brilliant painless quad shots in lol
> 
> Also how come ur T3 dosage at 25? Is that what u run before?












Jabbed this morning, can't even tell I have lol. High and right round the side I go.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ddddn said:


> Looking good, what is your routine?


Cheers. It has been a bodypart a day over 5 days with high volume.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't even try denying that's your Ben 10 duvet!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Don't even try denying that's your Ben 10 duvet!


It is lol. I'm fvcking gangsta like that. Should see my Peppa Pig wellies.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ddddn said:


> Looking good, what is your routine?


Cross fit


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> It is lol. I'm fvcking gangsta like that. Should see my Peppa Pig wellies.


Spat my coffee out reading that! :lol:

I think a pic of you in Peppa Pig wellies would probably get as many likes as a Kristina full frontal shot. Haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Spat my coffee out reading that! :lol:
> 
> I think a pic of you in Peppa Pig wellies would probably get as many likes as a Kristina full frontal shot. Haha.


They've been put away for next winter. Got the Ninja Turtle trainers out now.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, quad shots a lot higher than I'd do mine @FelonE - thanks for that. I'll give it a pop and see how I get on.

How'd u get that spot?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Jabbed this morning, can't even tell I have lol. High and right round the side I go.


Christ man I'd be careful jabbing up there, hit your greater trochanter and you'll know about it:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Wow, quad shots a lot higher than I'd do mine @FelonE - thanks for that. I'll give it a pop and see how I get on.
> 
> How'd u get that spot?


After a horrible 2nd quad jab and a visit to the Drs someone told me to put heel of hand on hip bone and go where the end of my fingers land. Always do it that way now. Hardly ever get pip.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Christ man I'd be careful jabbing up there, hit your greater trochanter and you'll know about it


Done about 20 and never had a problem so far.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Done about 20 and never had a problem so far.


You do the hand on hip method? I usually do it when I'm sat down


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> You do the hand on hip method? I usually do it when I'm sat down


Yeah. I measure it stood up then sit down and jab.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> After a horrible 2nd quad jab and a visit to the Drs someone told me to put heel of hand on hip bone and go where the end of my fingers land. Always do it that way now. Hardly ever get pip.


Mate I think you've been putting your hand on your pelvis rather than your hip! Fvck jabbing that high up on the quad makes me cringe just to think about it. But hey if you've been doing that so far with no problems then jab away!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Mate I think you've been putting your hand on your pelvis rather than your hip! Fvck jabbing that high up on the quad makes me cringe just to think about it. But hey if you've been doing that so far with no problems then jab away!


Works for me lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Works for me lol


Have you tried ventro glute yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Have you tried ventro glute yet?


No mate just quad/delts.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well my first upper session went well. Enjoyed hitting different muscles on the same day. Lower tomorrow should be good.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Does look extremely high for a quad jab


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Does look extremely high for a quad jab


Never had an issue though, only time I had an issue was when I went lower.

Doing abs next week lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pmsl.

Fùck it.....

Does look very high mate 

Anyway, good to hear you enjoyed the new session


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it! I go about 2 inches lower than that though. I do hand span, thumb to little fingertip from hip bone. As said though, pain free jabbing must mean you're doing it right. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

sen said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it! I go about 2 inches lower than that though. I do hand span, thumb to little fingertip from hip bone. As said though, pain free jabbing must mean you're doing it right. Keep up the good work mate.


me too.. but i do it from sight and feel.

Most people should know where their muscles are, and each and evryone reacts diffrently.

Example, i cant do quads on my left side, nerves evrywhere, but right is fine.

i have seen people jab other places out of the ordinary with no problems


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Delts on the other hand kill me off lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Delts on the other hand kill me off lol


Weirdo lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Jabbing far too high.

20% bf.

Endless packets of Ginger Nuts.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Jabbing far too high.
> 
> 20% bf.
> 
> Endless packets of Ginger Nuts.


Bugger off you lol

Don't knock my methods.... Admire my results


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bugger off you lol
> 
> Don't knock my methods.... Admire my results


If it ain't broke....

Horses for courses mate, everyone is different and what you're doing is working for you, no need to start changing!

As you were


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> If it ain't broke....
> 
> Horses for courses mate, everyone is different and what you're doing is working for you, no need to start changing!
> 
> As you were


Thank you Sir.

That's it mate. I don't need to follow some imaginary rule book, I know what works for moi.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Weirdo lol


It has been said yes lol


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Christ man I'd be careful jabbing up there, hit your greater trochanter and you'll know about it:lol:


How, when your greater trochanter is being used as your reference point ?

You place the heel of your hand on your greater trochanter and then where your middle finger falls is your pin area.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just googled Greater Trochancher lol. I jab below that so wouldn't hit it.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry -ur gettin all the beef cause of me haha

Srs if its not broken keep on, what does it matter. Mine were much lower and crippled me every time


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I jab quads about the same height as you @FelonE. Any lower and the jab hurts and the pip that follows is bad. Since doing it much higher it's a pain free jab and never feel any pip even from 2ml of T400!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Alanricksnape said:


> I jab quads about the same height as you @FelonE. Any lower and the jab hurts and the pip that follows is bad. Since doing it much higher it's a pain free jab and never feel any pip even from 2ml of T400!


Good stuff


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ddddn said:


> How many times a week do you do abs?
> 
> You seem pretty lean those roids must be doing something.


3 times mate. It's not just the gear mate,I watch my calories.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> 3 times mate. It's not just the gear mate,I watch my calories.


Since yesterday.....................


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Since yesterday.....................


I said I watch them......not I stay within them lol

I watch them go crazy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ddddn said:


> On a bulk started around 11% gained 25lbs and I am around 18/19% bulking and staying lean is hard.


Thats why you need to pay attention to the mirror mate. Putting on 7 or 8 percent bf on a bulk isn't good. I'll eat like crazy but if I feel/see my abs fading now I'll get strict for a bit or lower cals.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Thats why you need to pay attention to the mirror mate. Putting on 7 or 8 percent bf on a bulk isn't good. I'll eat like crazy but if I feel/see my abs fading now I'll get strict for a bit or lower cals.


Agree on that.

Nearly doubling BF% on a bulk isn't pretty.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ddddn said:


> I know but I was and pretty much still am skinny as fook around 12st atm, I find it easy to cut but hard to bulk.


I'm the same but that doesn't mean while bulking I'll eat everything in sight,I still count calories.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just seen where you jab quads,maybe I'm going too low,much lower than that,half way between hip and knee


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Just seen where you jab quads,maybe I'm going too low,much lower than that,half way between hip and knee


Try it and see how you go mate. It's a very easy,painless jab for me. If you don't like it go a bit lower.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah I'll go a bit higher next time and see how it goes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@R0BLET What's the longest you've ran tren?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> @R0BLET What's the longest you've ran tren?


4 years... Lol

Tren A - 8 weeks

Tren E - 8 weeks

Could easily run Tren A for 12 and Tren E for 16 though.

Longer isn't always better though as we all know


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 4 years... Lol
> 
> Tren A - 8 weeks
> 
> ...


Just thinking about bulking and cutting in the same cycle if I can run it for long enough.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Was just thinking while I was having a sh1t. Last summer I was natty and 183lbs with around the same bf I am now. Now I'm 200lbs so I've put on over a stone in muscle.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just thinking about bulking and cutting in the same cycle if I can run it for long enough.


Pretty much what I'm doing now mate.

5wks in and I'm just building myself up slowly after hernia op and recovery.

Got 13wks till hols and depending how I'm looking, I'll start cutting in the next few weeks. Won't be coming off before hols, 18wk cycle ftw


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just thinking about bulking and cutting in the same cycle if I can run it for long enough.


Easily done mate, 16 weeks, split half way. Cater calories to plan - surplus into deficit, different orals along the way


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Pretty much what I'm doing now mate.
> 
> 5wks in and I'm just building myself up slowly after hernia op and recovery.
> 
> Got 13wks till hols and depending how I'm looking, I'll start cutting in the next few weeks. Won't be coming off before hols, 18wk cycle ftw


Had great success doing it in my last test/winny cycle.

What are you running mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Easily done mate, 16 weeks, split half way. Cater calories to plan - surplus into deficit, different orals along the way


I know how to do it ya tosser lol was just wondering how long I could run tren for.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I know how to do it ya tosser lol was just wondering how long I could run tren for.


Don't wanna be a party pooper mate but be sensible, you've already been on quite some time without a break. Just recomp, cruise and decide where to go then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I know how to do it ya tosser lol was just wondering how long I could run tren for.


Oh 

Twàt lol

If I was going to do it I would do;

Test E - 250mg Weeks 1 -7

Tren E - 100mg Weeks 1 -7

Dbol - 50mg Weeks 1-8

Rip240 - Weeks 1-8

Test E - 500mg Weeks 8-16

Tren E - 400mg Weeks 8-16

Winny - 100mg Weeks 12-16


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Don't wanna be a party pooper mate but be sensible, you've already been on quite some time without a break. Just recomp, cruise and decide where to go then


Shut up Grandad lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Shut up Grandad lol


*said Mr trenbolone


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Shut up Grandad lol


Hahaha, thought you'd say something like that.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Had great success doing it in my last test/winny cycle.
> 
> What are you running mate?


I'm running test e @750mg, tren e @400mg, mast e @400mg, like I said, start of week 5 today.

Training day diet - 3,600kcals (325g protein, 75g fats, 405g carbs)

Non training day diet - 3,420kcals (400g protein, 95g fats, 240g carbs)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha, thought you'd say something like that.


Lol only playing mate. I wanna get bigger but then I've got a fatty lower chest/back and want it gone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm running test e @750mg, tren e @400mg, mast e @400mg, like I said, start of week 5 today.
> 
> Training day diet - 3,600kcals (325g protein, 75g fats, 405g carbs)
> 
> Non training day diet - 3,420kcals (400g protein, 95g fats, 240g carbs)


Why can't tren a be ran as long as tren e?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Abc987 Don't worry mate my health is my top priority

After bigger muscles


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why can't tren a be ran as long as tren e?


It can. Just means more jabs and more expensive in the long run.

I prefer long esters, I'm more patient than you lol.

It's a marathon, not a sprint

Tbh, it's easier to plan when you have a target, ie comp, holiday, family gathering that you want to look good for. Then just work around that


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol only playing mate. I wanna get bigger but then I've got a fatty lower chest/back and want it gone.


Fvck off you wolly, you got shvt in your eyes? Lol

You've transformed quicker and better than most on here. Just keep doing what your do but be a little sensible. I know how you feel I've only been cruising nearly 4 weeks and want to get back on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> It can. Just means more jabs and more expensive in the long run.
> 
> I prefer long esters, I'm more patient than you lol.
> 
> ...


Ok,cheers. I'm very patient lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck off you wolly, you got shvt in your eyes? Lol
> 
> You've transformed quicker and better than most on here. Just keep doing what your do but be a little sensible. I know how you feel I've only been cruising nearly 4 weeks and want to get back on


Yeah but you don't see what I see mate. It's not me being silly. I've got a droopy lower chest like I've breast fed 8 kids.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

View attachment 168420


You mean like this, Is this what your seeing?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why can't tren a be ran as long as tren e?


No reason why, just a preference.

"Trenbolone Enanthate

trenbolone enanthate 200mg-vial

Trenbolone enanthate (or Tren E, TE), unlike testosterone-based steroids, does not result in the development of feminine sexual characteristics in men. This steroid has the ability of stimulating protein synthesis gains that prove useful in new tissue formation that, in turn, promote muscle growth or hypertrophy. Moreover, this steroid is used by those into boxing, MMA, and cycling as it helps with strength and speed. TE can demonstrate unmatched efficacy in reducing body fat levels as it has a strong cortisol-reducing effect along with the ability to bind to the glucocorticoid receptor.

Trenbolone Acetate

trenbolone acetate

Trenbolone Acetate (or Tren A, TA) has the molecular formula of C20H24O3 and has an anabolic-androgenic ratio of 500:500. It has an active life of 2-3 days and has the molecular weight of 270.3706 g/mol at the base. Trenbolone Acetate, a 19-nor steroid, is derived from the compound Nandrolone. It is characterized by strong androgenic properties and no estrogenic activity. This anabolic steroid has a binding affinity for androgen receptor five times the strength Testosterone. Trenbolone acetate is admired globally by elite athletes as it can dramatically improve the uptake of nitrogen by muscles and improve the level of protein synthesis. Ideal for cutting cycles, Tren A does not get metabolized by aromatase or 5?-reductase into estrogenic compounds like estradiol or into Dihydrotestosterone (DHT).

Difference Between Trenbolone Acetate And Trenbolone Enanthate

The primary difference between Trenbolone Acetate and Trenbolone enanthate is esters. While Tren E, featured by comparatively less esters, peaks at a slow pace and leaves the system slowly, Tren A with more esters peaks faster and leaves the system faster. Moreover, Tren A is better when it comes to maintaining stable blood levels, especially when athletes want to gain muscle mass and strength when following a dieting regimen. Furthermore, the human body finds it simpler to absorb a higher percentage of milligrams when injected with the acetate form rather than in the enanthate form.

A big majority of athletes and bodybuilders, especially those into elite sports and professional bodybuilding, prefer Trenbolone acetate over Trenbolone enanthate. This is because the enanthate version of Trenbolone doesn't result in as much hardening of muscles as experienced with the acetate version. While the acetate version is known to promote cutting, the enanthate version is used for adding muscle size. Beginners to the world of anabolic compounds should opt for Tren A instead of Tren E as Tren acetate gets out of the system quickly. However, the enanthate version of Tren is rarely associated with night sweats, insomnia, and over-aggression and allows athletes to reap the optimum benefits of the potent steroids. Tren E is less likely to result in the dreaded Tren cough and involves less pinning but the use of this steroid involves more of patience as results can take time.

The fact that Trenbolone acetate is easily and more readily available puts it ahead of the enanthate version. In addition, this short ester compound is better than enanthate version when it comes to controlling and manipulating blood levels."


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 168420
> 
> 
> You mean like this, Is this what your seeing?


No lol. When I tense my lower chest sags and nipple looks puffy. Might be gyno.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No lol. When I tense my lower chest sags and nipple looks puffy. Might be gyno.


There's no sagging there whatsoever. I can't really see your nipples properly. Do you get sensitive nips or a small lump behind them?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> There's no sagging there whatsoever. I can't really see your nipples properly. Do you get sensitive nips or a small lump behind them?


They have been sensitive until I upped adex and I think there is small lumps.

Letrozole ftw?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No lol. When I tense my lower chest sags and nipple looks puffy. Might be gyno.


No lumps, no itching, no irritation?

My lower chest is wànk, genetics


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> No lumps, no itching, no irritation?
> 
> My lower chest is wànk, genetics


See above post lol.

That's why I want to get leaner. To see if it's fat or I got me some boobies.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is what most of us see

View attachment 168429


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> They have been sensitive until I upped adex and I think there is small lumps.
> 
> Letrozole ftw?


I'm no expert having only run 2 injectable cycles but .5mg adex and I still get gyno symptoms. If you look really hard at my chest whilst on and know what your looking for you would probably see but it it's minimal. And it goes after cycle, although I've had to run adex through cruise and my wrists are shot to bits ATM


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> This is what most of us see
> 
> View attachment 168429


I dunno I swear there's a few lads where I train that see that the other way round


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> I dunno I swear there's a few lads where I train that see that the other way round


Yeah we got them in my gym too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Yeah we got them in my gym too


Loads in mine


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> How, when your greater trochanter is being used as your reference point ?
> 
> You place the heel of your hand on your greater trochanter and then where your middle finger falls is your pin area.


I'm aware of the correct method lol, just looked like he was jabbing right above where the gc is


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ddddn said:


> Mate I count calories.


Then you've overestimated them because you've put on alot of fat for someone who was counting calories mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 14

Starting Weight 14stone 1lbs(197lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 4lbs(200lbs)

Bf is slightly lower I'd say

Well after jabbing MT2 last night I couldn't keep my eyes open (always seems to have that effect on me) so went to sleep around 10.30. Woke up at 4am for a p1ss and ended up staying up. Woke up sweaty and dry mouthed,feeling dehydrated.

Had a weird dream that I was in the countryside and stumbled upon a physique comp but I got disqualified for showing my legs haha.

Lower body day today so I'm looking forward to that. My birthday tomorrow,gonna be 37,old cvnt.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 14
> 
> Starting Weight 14stone 1lbs(197lbs)
> 
> ...


PMSL :lol:

Morning **** have a good one, just off myself us old b4stards just don't sleep!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> PMSL
> 
> Morning **** have a good one, just off myself us old b4stards just don't sleep!


Morning mate. For about the last 2 years I've been waking up early as fvck lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So, reading all of uncle Rob's chemistry lesson, I'm probably better off with Tren E than Tren A as I'm not cutting and want to pack on size?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> So, reading all of uncle Rob's chemistry lesson, I'm probably better off with Tren E than Tren A as I'm not cutting and want to pack on size?


I'm not sure. I really should pay more attention in class.

From what I gather the only difference is the ester mate. Think ace is used to kick it off as it's quicker acting,then Enth for the majority as it's less jabs. That's what I took from it anyway lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmmm I'm jabbing Tren wed and sunday, should I be doing more realy?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> So, reading all of uncle Rob's chemistry lesson, I'm probably better off with Tren E than Tren A as I'm not cutting and want to pack on size?





FelonE said:


> I'm not sure. I really should pay more attention in class.
> 
> From what I gather the only difference is the ester mate. Think ace is used to kick it off as it's quicker acting,then Enth for the majority as it's less jabs. That's what I took from it anyway lol.


^ this.

Same end result 

Can throw in different orals to hold more water/carry less water (dbol/winny) but calories and training will yield the results.

Tren E for a steady lean bulk, Tren A for a quicker one - not always better.

Jabbing EOD is a pain tbh. Roll on the long esters. Once a week!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmmm so much to learn!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Hmmm so much to learn!!



View attachment 168442


Start here lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, will look for that tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cool, will look for that tonight


It's very interesting mate  Helps you get your head around things, well..... A little lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ddddn said:


> I know, when I was 11% though I had no abs because of lack of muscle mass. And trying to gain weight and stay at the same bf is extremely difficult I don't know how much a surplus people do but I've been going 500 over currently on 3000 cals at 12st, this is my first bulk btw.


You would've had abs at 11% mate. 3000 must more surplus than you think


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

ddddn said:


> Not unless I have enough muscle mass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has abs regardless of muscle mass, it's not exactly something that needs mass putting on it to see them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BigKid said:


> Everyone has abs regardless of muscle mass, it's not exactly something that needs mass putting on it to see them


Abs need to be hit hard and they DO need to grow to see them. Just like all other muscles 

Heavy compound lifting will grow them so far, but they still need to be trained in order to gain mass 

I've realised this myself since cutting!!


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Abs need to be hit hard and they DO need to grow to see them. Just like all other muscles
> 
> Heavy compound lifting will grow them so far, but they still need to be trained in order to gain mass
> 
> I've realised this myself since cutting!!


Yeah that's obvious but still it's not exactly something you want to put a lot of mass on to, and I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people supposedly at 10% bf would have visible abs unless they have some weird slimy fish body:lol:


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't do Ab work in isolation but years of heavy deads/squats and other stuff have helped them grow. I'm about 15% BF and I can see the top 4 easily enough. Abs are worked pretty much on every workout IMO


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I train abs 3 times a week. Weighted.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Abs need to be hit hard and they DO need to grow to see them. Just like all other muscles
> 
> Heavy compound lifting will grow them so far, but they still need to be trained in order to gain mass
> 
> I've realised this myself since cutting!!


This


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

BigKid said:


> Yeah that's obvious but still it's not exactly something you want to put a lot of mass on to, and I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people supposedly at 10% bf would have visible abs unless they have some weird slimy fish body:lol:


Disagree, people who weight train but do no abs directly will hit them indirectly so genetics will depict how they look at say 10%. If a person never trained you would see f'all really imo. Perfect example, women who do endless hrs of cardio.... flat stomach etc but no visible abs.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I train abs 3 times a week. Weighted.


Started this recently now myself, my top 4 are decent but lower two are [email protected] lol


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I train abs 3 times a week. Weighted.


Any difference? Or have you always trained them in Isolation to other lifts?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I think you'd still see then at 10% though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> Any difference? Or have you always trained them in Isolation to other lifts?


Always trained them separately but only recently been doing them weighted and it's def making a difference. They're thicker/chunkier now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BigKid said:


> Yeah that's obvious but still it's not exactly something you want to put a lot of mass on to, and I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people supposedly at 10% bf would have visible abs unless they have some weird slimy fish body:lol:


Lol

Some people just can't get abs either way. Genetics play a huge part.

Woman at work compete, she is shredded and trains very hard. Smashes abs, nothing there....

Mental.

Compounds have played the biggest part for mine. But isolated ab training is paying off too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Started this recently now myself, my top 4 are decent but lower two are [email protected] lol


I'm probably somewhere around 10%bf with lower abs in hiding lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm probably somewhere around 10%bf with lower abs in hiding lol.


My lower ones aren't coming either, liposuction here I come


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Started this recently now myself, my top 4 are decent but lower two are [email protected] lol


You have a good set of abs mate, very prominent!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> My lower ones aren't coming either, liposuction here I come


I'm cutting now til they come out. Trained fasted today. Dropped cals to 2700.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm cutting now til they come out. Trained fasted today. Dropped cals to 2700.


They'll come mate, you've got quality abs already lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> They'll come mate, you've got quality abs already lol


I can feel em there and see a shadow of the lower ones sometimes lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You have a good set of abs mate, very prominent!!


haha cheers mate... tan helps :lol:

Weighted legs raises and cable crunches from now on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I can feel em there and see a shadow of the lower ones sometimes lol.


They're cúnts!! Hiding and creeping out from time to time ?



Galaxy said:


> haha cheers mate... tan helps :lol:
> 
> Weighted legs raises and cable crunches from now on


Tan defo helps lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just took this,un pumped,didn't train em today.










Hint of lowers,the sneaky b4stards


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 168442
> 
> 
> Start here lol


I got that last week,really helpful


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just took this,un pumped,didn't train em today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black CÙNT! Lol

Looking well mate 



Peace frog said:


> I got that last week,really helpful


Good isn't it, I could sit and read it for hours but don't have the time lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Black CÙNT! Lol
> 
> Looking well mate
> 
> Good isn't it, I could sit and read it for hours but don't have the time lol


No filter either lol

Respect


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No filter either lol
> 
> Respect


Show off lol


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

God fed up reading this thread with a box of goodies upstairs and getting jealous, wife said ffs just go jab and stop going on about it, so 1ml test e, 1ml prop and. 5ml tren e later with 50mg t3 and I feel like a fat person who's just eaten a box of chocolates haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> God fed up reading this thread with a box of goodies upstairs and getting jealous, wife said ffs just go jab and stop going on about it, so 1ml test e, 1ml prop and. 5ml tren e later with 50mg t3 and I feel like a fat person who's just eaten a box of chocolates haha


Lol Good man

Good Mrs too......she's a keeper lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Galaxy said:


> Disagree, people who weight train but do no abs directly will hit them indirectly so genetics will depict how they look at say 10%. If a person never trained you would see f'all really imo. Perfect example, women who do endless hrs of cardio.... flat stomach etc but no visible abs.


I've seen plenty of people who've never touched a weight in their lives with abs, yes indirect work will help but I don't think that direct ab work is essential in building a strong set of abs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I've seen plenty of people who've never touched a weight in their lives with abs, yes indirect work will help but I don't think that direct ab work is essential in building a strong set of abs


This is my log mate. Don't want it clogged up with pages on abs.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> This is my log mate. Don't want it clogged up with pages on abs.


Sorry mate, forgot, been lurking anyway haha, making some very good progress:thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Sorry mate, forgot, been lurking anyway haha, making some very good progress:thumb:


Lol no worries mate. Yeah getting there.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> This is my log mate. Don't want it clogged up with pages on abs.


You'd rather it was clog up with glute spreads and cocks wouldn't you 

How's the food today anyway mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'd rather it was clog up with glute spreads and cocks wouldn't you
> 
> How's the food today anyway mate?


Of course lol. Been good mate. Didn't eat until 12pm,stuck with my 2700 cals. If I can get 2 or 3 percent bf off I'll be happy. Couple of weeks I reckon lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Of course lol. Been good mate. Didn't eat until 12pm,stuck with my 2700 cals. If I can get 2 or 3 percent bf off I'll be happy. Couple of weeks I reckon lol.


You'll píss it!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll píss it!!


I reckon lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs and her mate were talking about people on steroids (her mate doesn't know I take them). Her mate was saying how she knows this lad who's on steroids and is a big fat mess (Tekkers?)and that's how you know Paul doesn't take em cos he looks good

I was so tempted to say something lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mrs and her mate were talking about people on steroids (her mate doesn't know I take them). Her mate was saying how she knows this lad who's on steroids and is a big fat mess (Tekkers?)and that's how you know Paul doesn't take em cos he looks good
> 
> I was so tempted to say something lol


lol brilliant


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> lol brilliant


I'm a fake natty lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm a fake natty lol


Better off saving the awkward convo tbh lol, people like that refuse to learn


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm a fake natty lol


I am too 

Do I care... Nope


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Better off saving the awkward convo tbh lol, people like that refuse to learn


My Mrs was explaining to her all about steroids and the common misconceptions etc. Baiting me right up haha.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My Mrs was explaining to her all about steroids and the common misconceptions etc. Baiting me right up haha.


Ha ha no wonder u were itching


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ordered some stringers. Going full ****.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just ordered some stringers. Going full ****.


get some hightops while your at it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> get some hightops while your at it


Just ordered some skinny joggers,short shorts and a new snapback. Fuuuark


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just ordered some stringers. Going full ****.


 :nono:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> :nono:


Am I gonna make it?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Am I gonna make it?


Just remember mate your on tren, alpha **** you don't need no stinking stringers!!

Just gym shirtless


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Just remember mate your on tren, alpha **** you don't need no stinking stringers!!
> 
> Just gym shirtless


I would if I was allowed lol.

I haven't got that feeling on it so far.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just ordered some skinny joggers,short shorts and a new snapback. Fuuuark


You copying me....

View attachment 168481


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You copying me....
> 
> View attachment 168481


I was joking about the joggers etc only benders wear them and after seeing that pic I'm cancelling my stringer order.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I was joking about the joggers etc only benders wear them and after seeing that pic I'm cancelling my stringer order.


Jelly?! Lol

They're comfy tbh. Only got 2 stringers.... But want some more


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Jelly?! Lol
> 
> They're comfy tbh. Only got 2 stringers.... But want some more


I just got 3 for 16quid in Ebay.

There's a big fat fvcker at my gym who wears them,if he can get away with it lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I just got 3 for 16quid in Ebay.
> 
> There's a big fat fvcker at my gym who wears them,if he can get away with it lol.


Nasty :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nasty


I admire his optimism lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I got **** loads of stringers, proper comfy.

This journal moves bloody fast


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You copying me....
> 
> View attachment 168481


He's been mirin hdu's pics me thinks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I just got 3 for 16quid in Ebay.
> 
> There's a big fat fvcker at my gym who wears them,if he can get away with it lol.


ASOS normally have some decent deals on them tbh

Course you can, bet he has tit hanging out the side 



T100 said:


> He's been mirin hdu's pics me thinks


So he's cheating on me..... FFS


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 15

Morning campers

It's my birthday and I'll Tren if I want to.

So I'm 37 years old today,in the best shape I've ever been in....fvck you middle age spread.

Last night I went to sleep at 9pm cos I was so tired cos I woke up 4am that day. Woke up about 12 for a p1ss and was fvcking drenched with sweat,genuinely thought I might of p1ssed the bed it was so bad haha then woke up at 3.30am and been up ever since.

Just done my delt jab with no problems,hot water bottle on it now. Today's a rest day.

Fasting until 12pm again and consuming 2700 cals again as well. I'm down 2lbs since yesterday but it's probably water from all that sweat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Fuark when's it my turn to pull off the stringer look?


Smaller lads than you wearing em in my gym,no-one gives a fvck.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Day 15
> 
> Morning campers
> 
> ...


Happy birthday mate tren hard today


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy birthday mate!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers lads :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 15
> 
> Morning campers
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday you old slag!! 



Merkleman said:


> Fuark when's it my turn to pull off the stringer look?


Start today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Happy Birthday you old slag!!
> 
> Start today


Cheers Rob :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Arms are just over 13" Robbie, I've got a long way to go before I can start flexing the stringer man.


Says who? If I wanted to train in a pair of pink hotpants and a boobtube I would lol. Don't give a sh1t what anyone thinks.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Arms are just over 13" Robbie, I've got a long way to go before I can start flexing the stringer man.


Mine aren't much bigger mate, all an illusion!

You'll be there before you know it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Lmao, nah it's not about wanting to wear one, it's about wanting to look good in one. Same with any clothes you buy really.
> 
> How tall are you and what's your weight and arm size?


Buy a small one then you plonker


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

happy birthday ya old fart


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> happy birthday ya old fart


Lol Thanks mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy bday mate. Have a good'n


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Happy bday mate. Have a good'n


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Lmao, nah it's not about wanting to wear one, it's about wanting to look good in one. Same with any clothes you buy really.
> 
> How tall are you and what's your weight and arm size?


178cm 

Weight this morning was 179lbs (8 weeks into a cut)

Arm size..... Feck knows lol

View attachment 168491


That was 3 weeks ago. I'd say around 15" tbh mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 178cm
> 
> Weight this morning was 179lbs (8 weeks into a cut)
> 
> ...


Woah woah woah princess..........don't come in my log fvcking showing me up. Get out.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Woah woah woah princess..........don't come in my log fvcking showing me up. Get out.


Lol. Way behind you mate with the GAINZ!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just measured mine now. !5.5".


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Way behind you mate with the GAINZ!!


Hardly mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday mate, what's the diet going to consist of today? CAKE???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Happy Birthday mate, what's the diet going to consist of today? CAKE???


Cheers mate. Nope sticking to my diet lol.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Happy birthday,have a good one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Happy birthday,have a good one


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not really sticking to my diet today lol sat here munching Custard Creams


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hardly mate.


I beg to differ lol



FelonE said:


> Not really sticking to my diet today lol sat here munching Custard Creams


Pmsl

It's your bday, enjoy them!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Happy birthday homie!

Catching me up you old fart!

Don't worry, us oaps have got dis:rockon:

Custard creams? I'm done:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Happy birthday homie!
> 
> Catching me up you old fart!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. If only My gainz were catching up to yours lol.

Not going crazy with the diet still haha.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Happy birthday, quadzilla.

Those lower abs will be hiding under a layer of custard creams for the next few days now. Haha. Enjoy though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Happy birthday, quadzilla.
> 
> Those lower abs will be hiding under a layer of custard creams for the next few days now. Haha. Enjoy though.


Cheers mate. I'll just drop cals lower tomorrow lol.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 178cm
> 
> Weight this morning was 179lbs (8 weeks into a cut)
> 
> ...


****ing hell!!! Looks like you've changed loads since last pic I saw! Impressive!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not really sticking to my diet today lol sat here munching Custard Creams


New you wouldn't, its your birthday do what the fuc'k you want I say! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> ****ing hell!!! Looks like you've changed loads since last pic I saw! Impressive!


Aww thanks mate 

Tbh can't wait to increase cals again lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 15
> 
> Morning campers
> 
> ...


Happy bday have a nice one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Happy bday have a nice one


Cheers mate.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Woah woah woah princess..........don't come in my log fvcking showing me up. Get out.



View attachment 168498


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Happy bday mate, Tren hard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Happy bday mate, Tren hard


Cheers mate. Not gonna let my birthday affect my trenning lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How much have you binged on so far.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How much have you binged on so far.....


All I've had is a packet of Custard Creams and me and the Mrs had a pub meal. Mine was chicken breast wrapped in bacon and melted cheese,with chips and peas. Had chocolate fudge cake and ice cream after. Haven't eaten anything else lol. Good ain't I.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy birthday fatty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Happy birthday fatty


Lol cheers mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> All I've had is a packet of Custard Creams and me and the Mrs had a pub meal. Mine was chicken breast wrapped in bacon and melted cheese,with chips and peas. Had chocolate fudge cake and ice cream after. Haven't eaten anything else lol. Good ain't I.


Tame tbh mate. Good work!

I'm allowed 300g of carbs today. Had a few Haribo and having some spuds with my next meal


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy B day :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well I've had my weetabix meal and turkey meal now. Still no more crap.

Had a fvcking touch today. Gala Casino gave me a £50 withdrawable bonus for my birthday and me being the Roulette master I am got it up to £130 and withdrew lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Happy B day :beer:


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Well fook me happy birthday Paul.

Bj later :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Well fook me happy birthday Paul.

Bj later :wink:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Well fook me happy birthday Paul.
> 
> Bj later :wink:


Sweet, 2 bjs lol

Cheers mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> All I've had is a packet of Custard Creams and me and the Mrs had a pub meal. Mine was chicken breast wrapped in bacon and melted cheese,with chips and peas. Had chocolate fudge cake and ice cream after. Haven't eaten anything else lol. Good ain't I.


Expected better... for shame.... for shame :sad:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday fella :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> Happy Birthday fella :beer:


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Sweet, 2 bjs lol
> 
> Cheers mate


Hey that's not my fault! Sites fcuked!! Only the first ones free


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy birthday ya lean son of a bitch


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Happy birthday ya lean son of a bitch


Cheers mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 16

Starting Weight 14stone 1lbs(197lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 5lbs(201bs)

Morning Homos (no ****)

Had a good birthday,didn't pig out which I'm glad about.

Went to sleep around 11pm and woke up wide awake at 3.30am ffs. Ended up falling asleep on sofa from 5-6am and having a dream about a baby rhino chasing me and Jiinx round the streets haha.

So I'm up 4lbs today altogether after not eating loads yesterday(??) still looking like I'm leaning out.

Second installment of upper routine today, should be good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Started on 40mg Winny today for next 2/3 weeks,going low on cals to nail this last 2/3 percent of bf I want gone.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Day 16
> 
> Starting Weight 14stone 1lbs(197lbs)
> 
> ...


Hows the upper / lower split been so far mate? How long are the sessions taking you?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Hows the upper / lower split been so far mate? How long are the sessions taking you?


I like it because I like doing volume but instead of nailing one bodypart for X amount of sets I'm doing different muscles. Hoping I might grow from the increased volume and extra rest day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Started on 40mg Winny today for next 2/3 weeks,going low on cals to nail this last 2/3 percent of bf I want gone.


Nice!

Love winny and tren.

Bring on the veins!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nice!
> 
> Love winny and tren.
> 
> Bring on the veins!!!!


Let's do this together mate lol. Bring on the food cravings. I'm eating 2500 atm.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Let's do this together mate lol. Bring on the food cravings. I'm eating 2500 atm.


Pmsl

Well I'm off both the winny and Tren 

Test P and Mast P at the moment 

You can do it mate! Eat, sleep during the day and away you go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Well I'm off both the winny and Tren
> 
> ...


I meant struggle to get the fat off together lol. I'm intermittent fasting and seriously feel like I haven't eaten for days haha. When I pull my belly fat down I can see the lower abs so I know I've got some lol.

I'd say I've probably got about 6 or 7lbs of fat to lose.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I meant struggle to get the fat off together lol. I'm intermittent fasting and seriously feel like I haven't eaten for days haha. When I pull my belly fat down I can see the lower abs so I know I've got some lol.
> 
> I'd say I've probably got about 6 or 7lbs of fat to lose.


Oh lol

IF does seem to work well for you in the little time you've done it mate, I do like the Carb back loading diet though 

I'd say your right mate, can easily do that 

10-12lbs here I think....


----------



## Nato23 (Feb 17, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Started on 40mg Winny today for next 2/3 weeks,going low on cals to nail this last 2/3 percent of bf I want gone.


Are you keeping it at 40mg or bumping it up at anytime? I'm planning on adding winny to the tail end of my cycle but unsure what dose to run it at.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nato23 said:


> Are you keeping it at 40mg or bumping it up at anytime? I'm planning on adding winny to the tail end of my cycle but unsure what dose to run it at.


Just keeping at 40mg mate,purely cos I've only got a few weeks worth.


----------



## Nato23 (Feb 17, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Just keeping at 40mg mate,purely cos I've only got a few weeks worth.


I've got 100. Unsure whether run it at 30mg per day for 4 weeks, or 40mg for 3 weeks... Hmm decisions!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nato23 said:


> I've got 100. Unsure whether run it at 30mg per day for 4 weeks, or 40mg for 3 weeks... Hmm decisions!


Dunno mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper session 2 done

All sets were sets of 4 with at least the first set being 8 reps.

Incline Bench (smith) 100kg

Flat Db Flyes 18kg dbs

Seated Row 100kg

One Db Row 40kg dbs

Lat Raises 18kg dbs

Incline Bench Db Curls 16kg dbs

One Arm Tricep Cable Ext (didn't look at the weight)

Planned to do 20mins of hiit on bike but managed 6 before my legs were so pumped I couldn't carry on,was walking up the stairs like it was leg day.

All in all a great session,felt strong even though I was fasted. Sweated like a fvcking pig and was out of breath quick.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Solid session there mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Solid session there mate


Cheers Dave.

I'm fvcking starving mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers Dave.
> 
> I'm fvcking starving mate lol


Pmsl

Eat mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Eat mate


Having meal 2 in a minute. Shake lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had meal 3 plus biscuits haha fvck it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Had meal 3 plus biscuits haha fvck it.


Just the 2 biscuits ..... 

Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Just the 2 biscuits .....
> 
> Lol


Ate about 15 while I was waiting for my tea to cook lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ate about 15 while I was waiting for my tea to cook lol.


Pussy doses


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pussy doses


Lol p1ss off. The night is young, cut is going well haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol p1ss off. The night is young, cut is going well haha.


Told you.... Up the Tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Told you.... Up the Tren


Not just yet cos can feel sides creeping up on me a bit now. Really irritable today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Not just yet cos can feel sides creeping up on me a bit now. Really irritable today.


Haha, are little things annoying you?!

Only thing I've ever had is mega road rage!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, are little things annoying you?!
> 
> Only thing I've ever had is mega road rage!!


Every little thing is annoying me. Mrs kid has adhd and won't shut up,Mrs is just annoying me haha.

Trens legit then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Every little thing is annoying me. Mrs kid has adhd and won't shut up,Mrs is just annoying me haha.
> 
> Trens legit then


When she's not looking give him a poo tash 

When she is looking..... Punch her in the cúnt!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got the pancakes on the go. How the fvck do people cut on tren? I'm too hungry.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Don't listen to the junkie and up the dose....yet!

Use with caution, especially first run with it.

And for the love of god, stick with a plan ffs:lol:

I thought I was indecisive but you take the biscuit, literally

Like I said before, you're lean enough IMO, time for lean gainz and put that tren to some good use. You know it makes sense!

I'm into week 5 of 400mg tren e, having to keep a lid on my temper and find myself biting my lip hard at stupid little things that wouldn't wind me up normally. Sleep has been sh!t for the odd night but nothing I can't handle. Body is changing so all's good in da hood:cool:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't listen to the junkie and up the dose....yet!
> 
> Use with caution, especially first run with it.
> 
> ...


Shut it you and up yours to 800mg 

What Tren is it mate? Sounds like good stuff


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Shut it you and up yours to 800mg
> 
> What Tren is it mate? Sounds like good stuff


NP mate.

My pal started NP mass 400 (tren 300mg ew) at the same time as me and can't eat or sleep, he's having a rough time. Still staying on though the vain cvnt:lol:

But yeah, NP stuff is the shizzle, no complaints here whatsoever!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't listen to the junkie and up the dose....yet!
> 
> Use with caution, especially first run with it.
> 
> ...


Lol why do I feel like I've been told off.

The only reason I wanted to get very lean was because of my fatty/gyno chest. Apart from that I'm happy where my bf is and would like to grow. Soon as I start bulking I look in the mirror and see my chest looking like Mrs Chokesond1ck from South Park and want to stop.

Got some Letro coming anyway so hopefully that helps.

What you and Rob both said about its not like you're cutting for a comp etc hit home,made me think what am I actually doing it for when I'm reasonably lean already.

I want to put some quality mass on and make the most of the tren really.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't listen to the junkie and up the dose....yet!
> 
> Use with caution, especially first run with it.
> 
> ...


All this tren talk is killing me can't wait to jump on next month


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> NP mate.
> 
> My pal started NP mass 400 (tren 300mg ew) at the same time as me and can't eat or sleep, he's having a rough time. Still staying on though the vain cvnt:lol:
> 
> But yeah, NP stuff is the shizzle, no complaints here whatsoever!


Remind me what your cycle is again mate?

Haha, he may regret that if sides get worse ?

The NP stuff I've tried has been great too


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol why do I feel like I've been told off.
> 
> The only reason I wanted to get very lean was because of my fatty/gyno chest. Apart from that I'm happy where my bf is and would like to grow. Soon as I start bulking I look in the mirror and see my chest looking like Mrs Chokesond1ck from South Park and want to stop.
> 
> ...


Cream cakes?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Got the pancakes on the go. How the fvck do people cut on tren? I'm too hungry.


Go for it get the max out this tren cycle try put on as much size you can. You will only be kicking yourself if you don't.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Cream cakes?


Quality Street=Quality Gainz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Go for it get the max out this tren cycle try put on as much size you can. You will only be kicking yourself if you don't.


I agree and where I keep p1ssing about changing my mind I'm probably wasting the opportunity.

Bulk ftw


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Remind me what your cycle is again mate?
> 
> Haha, he may regret that if sides get worse ?
> 
> The NP stuff I've tried has been great too


NP test e 750mg, NP tren e 400mg, NP mast e 400mg (switched to Apollo now though) and ROHM winnys @50mg pwo on training days only. Going great so far considering I've only been back training 4wks (gear for 5wks now).

I've got 12wks till my holiday so when I start cutting (in a couple of weeks'ish) I'll get a journal up so you can all post pics of biscuits and other good sh!t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> NP test e 750mg, NP tren e 400mg, NP mast e 400mg (switched to Apollo now though) and ROHM winnys @50mg pwo on training days only. Going great so far considering I've only been back training 4wks (gear for 5wks now).
> 
> I've got 12wks till my holiday so when I start cutting (in a couple of weeks'ish) I'll get a journal up so you can all post pics of biscuits and other good sh!t


How big are your arms mate cos they're fvcking huge.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> NP test e 750mg, NP tren e 400mg, NP mast e 400mg (switched to Apollo now though) and ROHM winnys @50mg pwo on training days only. Going great so far considering I've only been back training 4wks (gear for 5wks now).
> 
> I've got 12wks till my holiday so when I start cutting (in a couple of weeks'ish) I'll get a journal up so you can all post pics of biscuits and other good sh!t


Sounds awesome mate! You will look immense no doubt - as always.

I'll post you some biscuits in the actual post lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How big are your arms mate cos they're fvcking huge.


Lol, my arms respond really well to anything tbh mate, guess I'm lucky.

I last measured them when I did my cut and they were a tad over 19 cold, first thing. Not bad considering I was only 14st 6lb in this pic


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, my arms respond really well to anything tbh mate, guess I'm lucky.
> 
> I last measured them when I did my cut and they were a tad over 19 cold, first thing. Not bad considering I was only 14st 6lb in this pic


Jesus Christ lol

Mine are 15.5 tensed haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Jesus Christ lol
> 
> Mine are 15.5 tensed haha


Mate he's a freak!

He won the Arm comp on here, well deserved.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate he's a freak!
> 
> He won the Arm comp on here, well deserved.


I'm adding 2.5kg to my curls now to catch up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm adding 2.5kg to my curls now to catch up.


So up to 5kg now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So up to 5kg now?


Hopefully in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hopefully in a couple of weeks.


That's the spirit!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 17

Morning people

Well went to sleep at about 9.30pm last night cos I couldn't keep my eyes open,Mrs slept on the sofa so it was me and Jiinx with the whole bed....ideal lol.

Woke up at about 12.30 for a p1ss and was fvcking soaked with sweat,was horrible.

2nd lower workout of the week today.

Pip and redness just going in one delt and I've gotta jab the other one now, sigh.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 17
> 
> Morning people
> 
> ...


EOD jabs..... Good ain't it lol

Have a good one mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> EOD jabs..... Good ain't it lol
> 
> Have a good one mate


Sick of em already mate

You too


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> NP mate.
> 
> My pal started NP mass 400 (tren 300mg ew) at the same time as me and can't eat or sleep, he's having a rough time. Still staying on though the vain cvnt
> 
> But yeah, NP stuff is the shizzle, no complaints here whatsoever!


Got plenty of NP stuff for my cycle so that's good to hear


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> NP test e 750mg, NP tren e 400mg, NP mast e 400mg (switched to Apollo now though) and ROHM winnys @50mg pwo on training days only. Going great so far considering I've only been back training 4wks (gear for 5wks now).
> 
> I've got 12wks till my holiday so when I start cutting (in a couple of weeks'ish) I'll get a journal up so you can all post pics of biscuits and other good sh!t


I used rip 200 np last cycle and tren was so hard it was unreal stomach acid temper etc

Strongest tren ive ever done gonna try their tren e with low test next see If it is easier (in few weeks) also 14 stone in that pic is unreal mate if you went u90s with that v taper I can't see anyone beating you tbh.

Full **** lol

Sorry felon bud forgot it was your journal lol doing great mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> I used rip 200 np last cycle and tren was so hard it was unreal stomach acid temper etc
> 
> Strongest tren ive ever done gonna try their tren e with low test next see If it is easier (in few weeks) also 14 stone in that pic is unreal mate if you went u90s with that v taper I can't see anyone beating you tbh.
> 
> ...


It's alright mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sick of em already mate
> 
> You too


Haha!

You'll get used to em mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha!
> 
> You'll get used to em mate


Don't like wearing vests to train cos my shoulders are red and sometimes swollen lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Don't like wearing vests to train cos my shoulders are red and sometimes swollen lol


Tren delts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tren delts


Wish they were lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wish they were lol


They'll come mate, trust me.

Failing that, have you looked at Synthol?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> They'll come mate, trust me.
> 
> Failing that, have you looked at Synthol?


Fvck synthol lol that's for gays

All about delt implants


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck synthol lol that's for gays
> 
> All about delt implants




Probably cheaper and less painful


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sick of em already mate
> 
> You too


Least you know you're not ruined with Tren now FelonE, you can give E a shot next time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Least you know you're not ruined with Tren now FelonE, you can give E a shot next time


Might get some tren e now.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Might get some tren e now.


May join u! Apollo do a test e / tren e blend what's 175/75 high tren, sounds good.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, my arms respond really well to anything tbh mate, guess I'm lucky.
> 
> I last measured them when I did my cut and they were a tad over 19 cold, first thing. Not bad considering I was only 14st 6lb in this pic


Jesus Christ! I wouldn't try robbing milk off your doorstep!!

Even your face has changed in the pics!!

First one happy, 2nd one dieting and angry!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Might get some tren e now.


I've ordered some this morning, bring on the gainz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Jesus Christ! I wouldn't try robbing milk off your doorstep!!
> 
> Even your face has changed in the pics!!
> 
> First one happy, 2nd one dieting and angry!!


I weigh about the same as him in that pic and look fvcking tiny compared to him.

I think he's on steroids tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> May join u! Apollo do a test e / tren e blend what's 175/75 high tren, sounds good.


Just eyeing it up myself now lol.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Might get some tren e now.


Would strongly suggest Tren E <3

im running 2 ml a week = 400 mg, and its sweet!

And stupid cheap.. like .. stupid stupid cheap.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Would strongly suggest Tren E <3
> 
> im running 2 ml a week = 400 mg, and its sweet!
> 
> And stupid cheap.. like .. stupid stupid cheap.


I think I can handle it. Just wanted to test the waters with ace first.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I think I can handle it. Just wanted to test the waters with ace first.


good idea.

Though, for me, the sides has become worse on my 2nd cycle here.

I sleep a lot worse, but with 5-htp and melatonin on hand its no issue.

The most important part is being aware of the sides, and being aware of how to relive them a little


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I weigh about the same as him in that pic and look fvcking tiny compared to him.
> 
> I think he's on steroids tbh


Yeah I reckon! Either that or he did a power pct after last cycle!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stringers just arrived


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stringers just arrived


I would..... Punch you in the fanny.

Lol

Enjoy the mirrin!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I would..... Punch you in the fanny.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Enjoy the mirrin!!


Lol feel naked


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol feel naked


Wait till you get one hanging lower lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Wait till you get one hanging lower lol


Don't want my flabby nips hanging out haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Stringers just arrived


You been rummaging through hdus wardrobe


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You been rummaging through hdus wardrobe


Lol no


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just nailed some pancakes,realised I'd run out of lemon juice so mixed in some drinking chocolate powder lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just nailed some pancakes,realised I'd run out of lemon juice so mixed in some drinking chocolate powder lol


I think I may have a pancake tomorrow. Haven't had one this year lol

In fact I have some GoNutrition pancake mix


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I think I may have a pancake tomorrow. Haven't had one this year lol
> 
> In fact I have some GoNutrition pancake mix


Stop fvcking repping on my log you cvnt haha

Home made ones are better lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stop fvcking repping on my log you cvnt haha
> 
> Home made ones are better lol


Tbh I've had it a year so maybe out of date lol

Craving these now you nob!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tbh I've had it a year so maybe out of date lol
> 
> Craving these now you nob!!


Stop copying me lol

Gonna make some mars bar ones tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stop copying me lol
> 
> Gonna make some mars bar ones tomorrow.


LOL

Yeah you need to crack on with those mate!!

I want to see proper food porn too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah you need to crack on with those mate!!
> 
> I want to see proper food porn too


Well now I'm 100% gonna stay bulking be prepared for some good food porn.........and fvcked up concoctions lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well now I'm 100% gonna stay bulking be prepared for some good food porn.........and fvcked up concoctions lol


Lol

Mate I can delivery food porn 

Manwhich....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Mate I can delivery food porn
> 
> ...


Wtf? That looks like some real man food lol. Feel hungry now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wtf? That looks like some real man food lol. Feel hungry now.


3000-3500 cals I think that sandwich was lol

I don't scrimp on food mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Well now I'm 100% gonna stay bulking be prepared for some good food porn.........and fvcked up concoctions lol


Fvckin hell man it's hard to keep up with what you are doing haha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Stringers just arrived


Hopefully you will grow in to it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Fvckin hell man it's hard to keep up with what you are doing haha


Lol I know but am staying bulking now seriously..........I mean it............I am.............I think.............Am i?.............Just started cutting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Hopefully you will grow in to it


It's XL. Thought it'd be huge on me but fits well.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Adz said:


> Fvckin hell man it's hard to keep up with what you are doing haha


Think he's doing the 5:2 diet but FelonE style!

5 days bulk then 2 days cut a week


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

sen said:


> Jesus Christ! I wouldn't try robbing milk off your doorstep!!
> 
> Even your face has changed in the pics!!
> 
> First one happy, 2nd one dieting and angry!!


First one I was happy and fed, 2nd I'm fvcking starving, sick of cutting and just want a burger. Tbf, I take all comparison pics first thing every Saturday morning usually about 6am, so I look like a moody cvnt anyway



FelonE said:


> I weigh about the same as him in that pic and look fvcking tiny compared to him.
> 
> I think he's on steroids tbh


 :lol: :lol:

Im all arms mate, optical illusion. You don't look fvcking tiny!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done my turkey/veg/chopped tomatoes combo in with 4 slices of buttered bread,was fvcking lovely. Have got a dessert for later too.

Haven't counted a single calorie today lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well I've felt really happy today. Noticed with this tren it exaggerates whatever mood I'm in. Was in a bad mood yesterday and could of literally snapped the Mrs neck and today I'm singing and being mentally happy lol think I'm bipolar.

Today is the first day I've looked in the mirror and thought I look like I'm seeing changes. Looking fuller and muscles popping more. Tensed earlier and saw veins in my chest and traps that I've never had before.

Game on I reckon


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well I've felt really happy today. Noticed with this tren it exaggerates whatever mood I'm in. Was in a bad mood yesterday and could of literally snapped the Mrs neck and today I'm singing and being mentally happy lol think I'm bipolar.
> 
> Today is the first day I've looked in the mirror and thought I look like I'm seeing changes. Looking fuller and muscles popping more. Tensed earlier and saw veins in my chest and traps that I've never had before.
> 
> Game on I reckon


You upped the dose yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You upped the dose yet?


No mate still on 3ml a week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well I've felt really happy today. Noticed with this tren it exaggerates whatever mood I'm in. Was in a bad mood yesterday and could of literally snapped the Mrs neck and today I'm singing and being mentally happy lol think I'm bipolar.
> 
> Today is the first day I've looked in the mirror and thought I look like I'm seeing changes. Looking fuller and muscles popping more. Tensed earlier and saw veins in my chest and traps that I've never had before.
> 
> Game on I reckon


Good sheeeeeet ain't it!

Oh, hope it was Burgen Bread too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good sheeeeeet ain't it!
> 
> Oh, hope it was Burgen Bread too


Yeah mate. Even the Mrs said I look big today and she doesn't normally pay any attention lol. Them fvcking stringers make you look big too.

Nope just straight up white bread brother.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate. Even the Mrs said I look big today and she doesn't normally pay any attention lol. Them fvcking stringers make you look big too.
> 
> Nope just straight up white bread brother.


I wear one to work..... Lol not SRS.

Tren is brilliant 

Get on the Burgen train mutha fúcker !!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I wear one to work..... Lol not SRS.
> 
> Tren is brilliant
> 
> Get on the Burgen train mutha fúcker !!


I put it on to try and wore it all day lol.

Yeah agree on the tren now,I'm just too impatient and thought I'd be the incredible hulk about 2mins after jabbing haha.

Where do I get that from?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> nohomo


You love me don't you Tommy?

I think I love you too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I put it on to try and wore it all day lol.
> 
> Yeah agree on the tren now,I'm just too impatient and thought I'd be the incredible hulk about 2mins after jabbing haha.
> 
> Where do I get that from?


Lol

Haha, wish it did do that mate!

Asda £1


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eating a rhubarb crumble that apparently serves 2 lol with a tin and a half of custard.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Eating a rhubarb crumble that apparently serves 2 lol with a tin and a half of custard.


Fatty lol. Get dem cals in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Fatty lol. Get dem cals in


Demolished in about 2 mins lol. Could eat it again.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Demolished in about 2 mins lol. Could eat it again.


Good man just try not to binge too much. Easier said than done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Good man just try not to binge too much. Easier said than done


Not going too mate. Dropped my last shake for it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Eating a rhubarb crumble that apparently serves 2 lol with a tin and a half of custard.


Mate I love crumble!!

Apple though, every time.

Cals + Tren = Gainz!!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate I love crumble!!
> 
> Apple though, every time.
> 
> Cals + Tren = Gainz!!


You bad man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate I love crumble!!
> 
> Apple though, every time.
> 
> Cals + Tren = Gainz!!


Yeah apple is good to. I'll eat fvcking anything lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

babyarm said:


> You bad man


Would be a great post workout meal, maybe mix some banana whey in the custard.....





FelonE said:


> Yeah apple is good to. I'll eat fvcking anything lol


Lol would you eat the foreskin off a cow with herpes.....

Raw.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm running pretty much a similar cycle to you mate but using test and tren e and prop eod, t3 and mt2 also and had a scary moment earlier when my heart started racing at 150bpm for about half hour and went down really slowly, it's still at 90bpm now when normaly at about 70?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 18

Starting Weight 14 stone 1lb(197lbs)

Current Weight 14 stone 6lbs(202lbs)

So this is the heaviest I've been on this blast,after waking up 3 times for a p1ss. Looking just as lean.

Happy with how things are moving along now,looking bigger/fuller/lean.

Couldn't keep my eyes open last night and fell asleep on the sofa about 10pm,don't even remember going to sleep. Woke up at 3.30am wide awake ffs. Stayed awake until 5am when I fell asleep again until 7am,woke up with Jiinx cuddled up next to me(she's a good girl).

Had a dream that I was on a train going to watch UFC and some bloke started on me so I chinned him. Then on the way back I walked past two blokes sat down and heard one of them say 'that's him'. Matey came over to me pretending to be friendly and then swung a punch. I dodged it and banged him with a right hook and he hit the floor,stamped on him a couple of times and then I fvcked off.

Went back to my room on the train(???) and there was some fit Polish bird cleaning it. She was flirting and said her bf was on his way. Her bf turned up and she told him to do one and I fvcked her lol.

Strange dreams eh haha love it.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha I love the detail in the dreams


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha I love the detail in the dreams


I wrote it down quickly before I forgot lol.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 18
> 
> Starting Weight 14 stone 1lb(197lbs)
> 
> ...


PMSL :lol: I need to get on this Tren train!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> PMSL :lol: I need to get on this Tren train!


Lol you do it's good sh1t. Only thing I don't like is waking up for a p1ss covered head to toe in sweat.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol you do it's good sh1t. Only thing I don't like is waking up for a p1ss covered head to toe in sweat.


Seriously considering it. There are a lot of scary sides stories but then there's yours, I mean having your own room on a train that's just the b0llox !! And TBF could be the deciding factor. I think i will stick with this cycle which I have planned in a cruise afterwards while deciding what to do next so I think I may book myself into my own room on the next train. :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Seriously considering it. There are a lot of scary sides stories but then there's yours, I mean having your own room on a train that's just the b0llox !! And TBF could be the deciding factor. I think i will stick with this cycle which I have planned in a cruise afterwards while deciding what to do next so I think I may book myself into my own room on the next train. :thumb:


My sides have been ok. Never had my own room on a train before so I'm quite excited.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> My sides have been ok. Never had my own room on a train before so I'm quite excited.


Well I am partial to the odd polish bird, so if I give Tren A a go i can always pull out early if her bf is bigger than me! :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Well I am partial to the odd polish bird, so if I give Tren A a go i can always pull out early if her bf is bigger than me! :whistling:


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So far today I've eaten 6 weetabix with whole milk and a fvck off easter egg. Eggs are healthy though so it's all good haha.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> So far today I've eaten 6 weetabix with whole milk and a fvck off easter egg. Eggs are healthy though so it's all good haha.


I've had 2 gluten free crisp breads and cottage cheese and a rice cake with peanut butter.

Not jealous of your breakfast in the slightest.........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I've had 2 gluten free crisp breads and cottage cheese and a rice cake with peanut butter.
> 
> Not jealous of your breakfast in the slightest.........


Lol I'm not of yours either.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

These have just arrived. Before I start on them what are people's suggestions on doses?










@R0BLET @Sharpy76


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I have no experience with letro tbh mate.

I've never suffered from gyno luckily enough, but I'm sure the Doc/junkie can help.

He'll probably just tell to you to up the tren dose:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I have no experience with letro tbh mate.
> 
> I've never suffered from gyno luckily enough, but I'm sure the Doc/junkie can help.
> 
> He'll probably just tell to you to *up the tren dose* :lol:


I'm down lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just remembered what my chemical advisor told me so necked 2.5mg letro.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I have no experience with letro tbh mate.
> 
> I've never suffered from gyno luckily enough, but I'm sure the Doc/junkie can help.
> 
> He'll probably just tell to you to up the tren dose:lol:


 @FelonE ..... Triple the Tren brah!

1.25mg EOD or 2.5mg E3D will do.

"Administration:

Letrozole is FDA approved for 1) adjuvant treatment of

postmenopausal women with hormone receptor positive

early breast cancer; 2) the extended adjuvant treatment of

early breast cancer in postmenopausal women who have

received 5 years of adjuvant tamoxifen therapy; 3) first-line treatment of postmenopausal women with hormone receptor

positive or hormone receptor unknown locally advanced or

metastatic breast cancer; and 4) the treatment of advanced

breast cancer in postmenopausal women with disease

progression following anti-estrogen therapy. The

recommended dose of letrozole is one 2.5 mg tablet

administered once per day, without regard to meals. When

used (off-label) to mitigate the estrogenic side effects of

anabolic/androgenic steroid use or increase muscle

definition, male athletes and bodybuilders often take 1.25 mg

to 2.5 mg per day. In some cases a dosage of a half of a tablet

(1.25 mg) taken every other day is sufficient to prevent the

onset of estrogenic side effects."


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling big these days


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Where do you get your stringers from matey? Need some more, the ones I've got used to be nice and loose but they're a bit tight round the chest/lat area for my liking these days.

P.S. Looking tonk brudda :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A melted Mars Bars and Galaxy Caramel Pancake


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks amazing mate, stringers look good too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Looks amazing mate, stringers look good too.


I couldn't finish it lol and I can eat a lot of food.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Where do you get your stringers from matey? Need some more, the ones I've got used to be nice and loose but they're a bit tight round the chest/lat area for my liking these days.
> 
> P.S. Looking tonk brudda :thumbup1:


Lot Mens Plain Bodybuilding Gym Stringer Vest Y Back, Racerback,Tank Top ? S-XXL | eBay

3 for £16


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Feeling big these days


Fûcking hell mate, unreal from where you started


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Fûcking hell mate, unreal from where you started


Thanks mate. Yeah it's definitely going well for me. Couldn't imagine being that 10stone bloke again now haha.

I did say to myself I'd like to get 210lbs(leanish) from this cycle but couldn't see it. Now I'm 202lbs 18 days in so i think it's achievable.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah it's definitely going well for me. Couldn't imagine being that 10stone bloke again now haha.
> 
> I did say to myself I'd like to get 210lbs(leanish) from this cycle but couldn't see it. Now I'm 202lbs 18 days in so i think it's achievable.


You have any concerns regarding coming off for kids etc or are you blast and cruising now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> You have any concerns regarding coming off for kids etc or are you blast and cruising now?


I don't want kids mate. B&C for me.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:
 

> I don't want kids mate. B&C for me.


Fair enough mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I couldn't finish it lol and I can eat a lot of food.


You couldn't what.....

Dead to me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You couldn't what.....
> 
> Dead to me.


Looked easy,left one bite lol. Very sickly mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just started getting a tingly left nip,have def got a lump there and took 2.5mg Letro this morning so I wonder if the tingling is the Letro getting to work.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> A melted Mars Bars and Galaxy Caramel Pancake




You nearly got repped but I then read you couldn't finish it?!?!

Lucky you didn't get negged, ghey

Filling out nicely too in that stringer pic:thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> View attachment 168737
> 
> 
> You nearly got repped but I then read you couldn't finish it?!?!
> ...


Lol Man vs Food.....Food won

Yeah I feel bigger daily. Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Looked easy,left one bite lol. Very sickly mate.


Post the cooking process and I'll make one.... And destroy it!! Lol



FelonE said:


> Just started getting a tingly left nip,have def got a lump there and took 2.5mg Letro this morning so I wonder if the tingling is the Letro getting to work.


Placebo no doubt mate

Chill Winston


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Post the cooking process and I'll make one.... And destroy it!! Lol
> 
> Placebo no doubt mate
> 
> Chill Winston


It's not placebo ya tosspot I've got a tingly nip.

100g plain flour

3 eggs

300ml milk

Whisk it up and fry it. I used half the mixture for that one pancake.

Melted a Mars Bar and a Galaxy Caramel down and spread it over half the pancake.

You don't realise how sickly it is. I don't think you'll finish it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's not placebo ya tosspot I've got a tingly nip.
> 
> 100g plain flour
> 
> ...


Just keep an eye on it then mate.

Pfft, 2 minute job lol.

Went across to my parents earlier with the daughters bday etc and I told her I've finished my "diet" yesterday when I called her - she said I was looking skinny anyway 

So she made me this.....



FFS

Bless her couldn't say no.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Just keep an eye on it then mate.
> 
> Pfft, 2 minute job lol.
> 
> ...


Oh you naughty cvnt. I want a slice lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Oh you naughty cvnt. I want a slice lol


No you don't, you probably wouldn't be able to finish it, ghey:devil2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> No you don't, you probably wouldn't be able to finish it, ghey:devil2:


My appetite is fvcked today xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Oh you naughty cvnt. I want a slice lol


I had one 



Sharpy76 said:


> No you don't, you probably wouldn't be able to finish it, ghey:devil2:


He'd stop at 1 Malteser lol



FelonE said:


> My appetite is fvcked today xx


Possible side from Tren tbh mate up and down sometimes

Best thing is, when it's up.... Smash the food in!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I had one
> 
> He'd stop at 1 Malteser lol
> 
> ...


Lol was messaging my Mrs at the same time and just realised I put 2 kisses on my last post haha bender


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol was messaging my Mrs at the same time and just realised I put 2 kisses on my last post haha bender


That'll be the gyno....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That'll be the gyno....


Lucky I didn't post the pic I sent her


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Just keep an eye on it then mate.
> 
> Pfft, 2 minute job lol.
> 
> ...


You can't post up pics of cakes like that it's just not on. Only just finished my b/day cake and now you just teasing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lucky I didn't post the pic I sent her


You in a stringer? lol



babyarm said:


> You can't post up pics of cakes like that it's just not on. Only just finished my b/day cake and now you just teasing


My bad. Was nice though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You in a stringer? lol
> 
> My bad. Was nice though


Lol No


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking massive in that stringer dude, the mad diet is working


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking massive in that stringer dude, the mad diet is working


Trens in full effect haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Getting any mental sides from the tren?


Night sweats and feeling a bit more of a lunatic than normal but nothing I can't control (the lunacy lol). It's all good mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just started getting a tingly left nip,have def got a lump there and took 2.5mg Letro this morning so I wonder if the tingling is the Letro getting to work.


How much adex you on? I was gonna try amorasin but it seems hard to get ATM. Dunno whether when I go back on I should run adex at 1mg ed. My wrists feel fvcked ATM though so don't know what to do


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How much adex you on? I was gonna try amorasin but it seems hard to get ATM. Dunno whether when I go back on I should run adex at 1mg ed. My wrists feel fvcked ATM though so don't know what to do


None mate. Had no need for it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> None mate. Had no need for it.


You not gonna use an ai?

Thought let to was pretty harsh on sides


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You not gonna use an ai?
> 
> Thought let to was pretty harsh on sides


Only if I need it mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Only if I need it mate


Bit confused, maybe I'm being thick but you've got itchy nips?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Bit confused, maybe I'm being thick but you've got itchy nips?


Got a tingle earlier for about 2mins but reckon it might be the Letro


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Got a tingle earlier for about 2mins but reckon it might be the Letro


Now I'm well confused. Is letro not used to reverse gyno???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Now I'm well confused. Is letro not used to reverse gyno???


Yes. That's what I'm taking it for lol. Now I'm confused


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Yes. That's what I'm taking it for lol. Now I'm confused


If you got gyno mate, then you definitely should have used an ai


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Delts are looking good mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking good fella. Keep the good work going :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> If you got gyno mate, then you definitely should have used an ai


I did last cycle but had no symptoms this time. It's from a while ago mate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I did last cycle but had no symptoms this time. It's from a while ago mate.


Ah right yeah, good shout getting on the letro, longer that stays the harder to shift.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from getting our new status dog to go with Jiinx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just got back from getting our new status dog to go with Jiinx


Which is.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meet Lady. Pics a bit dark










She's a Chihuahua x Jack Russell x Bassett Hound


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Meet Lady. Pics a bit dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mongrel then? Lol cute dog tho.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Meet Lady. Pics a bit dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks happy mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> A mongrel then? Lol cute dog tho.


I don't care if she's a mongrel,it's a friend for Jiinx


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> She looks happy mate


She's sat on my lap and Jiinx is lying next to her lol.

Should of seen the state of the cvnts we got her off,fvcking hell. Like Wrong Turn mate.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I don't care if she's a mongrel,it's a friend for Jiinx


Best dogs mate never no health probs etc

And no smelly pikey will want to Nick her.

Had a pedigree staffi always in the vets and a black lab same always had health issues


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

She is a cutey mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Best dogs mate never no health probs etc
> 
> And no smelly pikey will want to Nick her.
> 
> Had a pedigree staffi always in the vets and a black lab same always had health issues


I know what you mean. Get the pikeys and crackheads eyeing up Jiinx outside the shop.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> She is a cutey mate


She's sweet lol. Proper status dog.

The status being I don't need a dog to fvck you up..... I'll do that.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> She's sat on my lap and Jiinx is lying next to her lol.
> 
> Should of seen the state of the cvnts we got her off,fvcking hell. Like Wrong Turn mate.


Perfect mate!

Haha, same when we got our last one. Just wanted the money from us and swiftly left. Scrotes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Perfect mate!
> 
> Haha, same when we got our last one. Just wanted the money from us and swiftly left. Scrotes


Asked em for a lead and collar and they opened a new set up,don't think they'd ever took her out. She was fascinated when we got out haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Asked em for a lead and collar and they opened a new set up,don't think they'd ever took her out. She was fascinated when we got out haha


Makes you wonder why they have them. Retard who had ours kept him in a cage he couldn't stand up in and wasn't feeding him. So skinny he couldn't sit on his bum! Only 6 months old too.

You'll do a good job looking after her


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Makes you wonder why they have them. Retard who had ours kept him in a cage he couldn't stand up in and wasn't feeding him. So skinny he couldn't sit on his bum! Only 6 months old too.
> 
> You'll do a good job looking after her


Ah bless. Fvcking w4nkers ain't they. Yeah she'll love it here. Settling in well,asleep on my lap now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 19

Morning Sh1theads

Well after going to bed and Jiinx and Lady not settling I brought Lady downstairs and we both crashed out on the sofa.

Woke up twice for a p1ss,covered in sweat again. Lady just chilled and went asleep cuddled up next to me lol.

Woke up at 4.40,which is a lie-in for me these days.

No strange dreams.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well no word of a lie and no it's not placebo @R0BLET my gyno lump in my left nipple has literally halved in size now. See that tingling yesterday was the Letrozole getting to work I reckon.

This little dog has a big attitude,keeps telling Jiinx off even though Jiinx is about 10x bigger than her lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well no word of a lie and no it's not placebo @R0BLET my gyno lump in my left nipple has literally halved in size now. See that tingling yesterday was the Letrozole getting to work I reckon.
> 
> This little dog has a big attitude,keeps telling Jiinx off even though Jiinx is about 10x bigger than her lol.


Good start to letro then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good start to letro then


Definately,am actually really surprised. I've kept a check on the lump for ages and it's never changed until now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well no word of a lie and no it's not placebo @R0BLET my gyno lump in my left nipple has literally halved in size now. See that tingling yesterday was the Letrozole getting to work I reckon.
> 
> This little dog has a big attitude,keeps telling Jiinx off even though Jiinx is about 10x bigger than her lol.


My dogs do this, got a staff and I bought my mum a chihuahua, the chihuahua has a right go at the staff it's hilarious:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol little fvckers ain't they. I put em in the cage together so they can get used to each other. They both went asleep haha.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol little fvckers ain't they. I put em in the cage together so they can get used to each other. They both went asleep haha.


Yeah that's a good idea, at first my two wouldn't get along, staff got attacked when she was younger by another dog and the owner came and booted her with steel toe caps the cvnt, ever since then it's taken her absolutely ages for her to get used to any other dog, now she treats the chihuahua like it's her puppy lmao


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

The gym I train at has 2 staffies and they are like two Ickle old men, lol. They come and keep u company when you're lifting the weights, and when we sit on the chairs by the door yakking before we go home, they jump up on your lap and join in the convo..lol...they really, stars really intently into your face when you're talking, so sweet...and....bloopin' heavy! Haha...it's like having a tank sat in your lap, and they just drop off asleep sitting up on your lap, lol....bless. Everyone in the gym looks after them and plays games with 'em. The gym would be lost without them. Sorry for looooong and prolly reaaly boring story....off to slap myself......  .


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Flubs said:


> The gym I train at has 2 staffies and they are like two Ickle old men, lol. They come and keep u company when you're lifting the weights, and when we sit on the chairs by the door yakking before we go home, they jump up on your lap and join in the convo..lol...they really, stars really intently into your face when you're talking, so sweet...and....bloopin' heavy! Haha...it's like having a tank sat in your lap, and they just drop off asleep sitting up on your lap, lol....bless. Everyone in the gym looks after them and plays games with 'em. The gym would be lost without them. Sorry for looooong and prolly reaaly boring story....off to slap myself......  .


Gym dog envy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> The gym I train at has 2 staffies and they are like two Ickle old men, lol. They come and keep u company when you're lifting the weights, and when we sit on the chairs by the door yakking before we go home, they jump up on your lap and join in the convo..lol...they really, stars really intently into your face when you're talking, so sweet...and....bloopin' heavy! Haha...it's like having a tank sat in your lap, and they just drop off asleep sitting up on your lap, lol....bless. Everyone in the gym looks after them and plays games with 'em. The gym would be lost without them. Sorry for looooong and prolly reaaly boring story....off to slap myself......  .


I love Bull Terriers,great dogs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right so all shaved,stringers ready for tomorrow lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good lad


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How often do you shave mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> How often do you shave mate?


Every Sunday I do chest/back/head and every 2-3 weeks trim the leg hairs with the clippers.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Every Sunday I do chest/back/head and every 2-3 weeks trim the leg hairs with the clippers.


Monday's for me lol

Not head though.

Not legs either


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Monday's for me lol
> 
> Not head though.
> 
> Not legs either


You ain't man enough to shave your legs.

Gaylord


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You ain't man enough to shave your legs.
> 
> Gaylord


Just looks weird lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Just looks weird lol


Looks weird having a smooth chest and gorilla legs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 20

Morning Fvckers

Well I went to sleep at 12 and woke up dripping in sweat at 4,went back to sleep at 4.30-6am lol. Ready for upper day today. Just pinned quad,no drama.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 20
> 
> Morning Fvckers
> 
> Well I went to sleep at 12 and woke up dripping in sweat at 4,went back to sleep at 4.30-6am lol. Ready for upper day today. Just pinned quad,no drama.


Do you sleep in the day at all mate?

Hate it if I'm not asleep for 10pm lol


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 20
> 
> Morning Fvckers
> 
> Well I went to sleep at 12 and woke up dripping in sweat at 4,went back to sleep at 4.30-6am lol. Ready for upper day today. Just pinned quad,no drama.


My night sweats are getting out of control, also had a night of insane anxiety nightmares. I'm 7 weeks in with about 8.5 ml of rip left. May knock it in the head if I've another bad night, might just man the **** up though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Do you sleep in the day at all mate?
> 
> Hate it if I'm not asleep for 10pm lol


I get an hour in in the afternoon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MrM said:


> My night sweats are getting out of control, also had a night of insane anxiety nightmares. I'm 7 weeks in with about 8.5 ml of rip left. May knock it in the head if I've another bad night, might just man the **** up though.


Fvck stopping mate,ride it out. Won't be for much longer.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Looks weird having a smooth chest and gorilla legs lol


Don't shave your chest then, big girl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I get an hour in in the afternoon


I'd love an hour from 2pm - 3pm lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Don't shave your chest then, big girl


Gotta show off them there striations mate lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Every Sunday I do chest/back/head and every 2-3 weeks trim the leg hairs with the clippers.


I haven't done my shoulders for so long if I tilt my head the hair tickles the inside of my ear lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> I haven't done my shoulders for so long if I tilt my head the hair tickles the inside of my ear lol


Lol I do them as well with chest. I get like 6 proper long thick black hairs,fvcking horrible.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> I haven't done my shoulders for so long if I tilt my head the hair tickles the inside of my ear lol


Grim


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Grim


Rob you've got a hairy tongue


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Rob you've got a hairy tongue


I have, brown too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I have, brown too


All that chocolate cake haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> All that chocolate cake haha


Only had 1 slice 

I did have this post Sunday dinner though.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Only had 1 slice
> 
> I did have this post Sunday dinner though.....
> 
> View attachment 168881


This rebound is gonna be epic lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> This rebound is gonna be epic lol


Lol. Bet you I drop 6-7lbs by Wednesday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Bet you I drop 6-7lbs by Wednesday


Lol you hope


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol you hope


Nah lol

I know 

*rob smashing down 10g of Vit c


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nah lol
> 
> I know
> 
> *rob smashing down 10g of Vit c


And a laxative lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> And a laxative lol


Pmsl

I'm quite regular tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> I'm quite regular tbh


Same.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol I do them as well with chest. I get like 6 proper long thick black hairs,fvcking horrible.


You ever caught your sac with electric clippers :scared:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> You ever caught your sac with electric clippers :scared:


Yeah and it fvcking hurt,bled a bit too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper day done. Strength up on everything, either by weight or reps.

@R0BLET You were right about the mirin in the stringer lol. Felt a bit paranoid until I saw myself in the mirror haha.

Wearing a stringer everywhere I go now lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Upper day done. Strength up on everything, either by weight or reps.
> 
> @R0BLET You were right about the mirin in the stringer lol. Felt a bit paranoid until I saw myself in the mirror haha.
> 
> Wearing a stringer everywhere I go now lol.


Lol

See! Stringers FTW 

Treadmill end of each session, the local sloots love it whilst they're bouncing along and I roll up..... Yes I'm a big head


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Your a couple of man whores lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Walked past the chippy on way back from the gym............small portion of chips lol lovely job.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still smashing them rich teas in mate?  lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Still smashing them rich teas in mate?  lol


Had some the other day lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah and it fvcking hurt,bled a bit too.


Fookin nasty isn't it? Creams worse tho can't seem to get it out of the cracks :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Looks weird having a smooth chest and gorilla legs lol


This!

Can't be smooth as fvck top half then look like chewbacca bottom half!

Wouldn't shave them but defo need to trim and tidy them up every now and again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got me some Chocolate Orange Digestives for later,mmm lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just got me some Chocolate Orange Digestives for later,mmm lol


My man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> My man


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


>


Gay  



R0BLET said:


> My man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Gay


Are you? Ah bless,good to see you come out but could of made your own thread mate.

Congrats though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Gay


Jelly?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MrM said:


> My night sweats are getting out of control, also had a night of insane anxiety nightmares. I'm 7 weeks in with about 8.5 ml of rip left. May knock it in the head if I've another bad night, might just man the **** up though.


Try dropping your ai down slightly I find that cured 99% of side effects for me

0.5 adex every 2 or e days and I was mental

Dropped down to 0.5 every Thursday an Sunday and had pretty much no problems


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Also was expecting there to be murder and rape in this thread with tr3n

Turns out its turned you into a massive batty boy haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Also was expecting there to be murder and rape in this thread with tr3n
> 
> Turns out its turned you into a massive batty boy haha


Don't mind being a massive batty boy

As long as I'm massive


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Don't mind being a massive batty boy
> 
> As long as I'm massive


Tren did turn me onto some weird sexual sh1t

Went from a good old tug

To hanging upside down wwearing women's clothes choking myself watching hardcore midget trannys get rammed by grannys with 12 inch strapons while rolling in cow sh1t and pulling the head off it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Tren did turn me onto some weird sexual sh1t
> 
> Went from a good old tug
> 
> To hanging upside down wwearing women's clothes choking myself watching hardcore midget trannys get rammed by grannys with 12 inch strapons while rolling in cow sh1t and pulling the head off it


It's been a rather pleasant experience to be quite frank. Ones strength is increasing significantly and the general feeling of calmness that presently surrounds me was an unexpected delight.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Jelly?


See right through me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol Mrs had the contraception injection today in her bum cheek and is moaning she's got a dead bum. I said now you know what I'm going through three times a week.

B1tch got pip


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol Mrs had the contraception injection today in her bum cheek and is moaning she's got a dead bum. I said now you know what I'm going through three times a week.
> 
> B1tch got pip


You can show her your 19 gauge 1.75" later if your lucky mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You can show her your 19 gauge 1.75" later if your lucky mate


Lol

Just about to do the MT2 too,feel like a fvcking pin cushion these days.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol
> 
> Just about to do the MT2 too,feel like a fvcking pin cushion these days.


That's because you are mate 

I need to jab my cruise test, I'll do it tomorrow lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That's because you are mate
> 
> I need to jab my cruise test, I'll do it tomorrow lol


Gonna order some tren e in a min but how do I work it cos obviously it takes times to kick in. How long do I keep at the rip?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna order some tren e in a min but how do I work it cos obviously it takes times to kick in. How long do I keep at the rip?


Hmm, I would say the Tren E takes 21-28 days to show its self physically and mentally.

So I would maybe run the rip 15-20 days past the first jab of Tren e mate.

What's the plan....


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey FelonE was that big Ron in the mega post going on you? :lol: I saw that and though that's got your name all over it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, I would say the Tren E takes 21-28 days to show its self physically and mentally.
> 
> So I would maybe run the rip 15-20 days past the first jab of Tren e mate.
> 
> What's the plan....


Apollo tren/test which is 175mg tren/75mg test e. So 2ml a week for the rest of my life I reckon......or 10 weeks lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Hey FelonE was that big Ron in the mega post going on you? :lol: I saw that and though that's got your name all over it!


No mate. Didn't even see that post.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No mate. Didn't even see that post.


Awh bollox disappointed now, I reckon Jay Cutler will be along soon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Awh bollox disappointed now, I reckon Jay Cutler will be along soon


Lol bunch of plebs ain't they


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol bunch of plebs ain't they


I can't believe it's still going on, I left it at page 28 last night, page 81 wtf!? :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> I can't believe it's still going on, I left it at page 28 last night, page 81 wtf!? :confused1:


Like fvcking Loose Women haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Apollo tren/test which is 175mg tren/75mg test e. So 2ml a week for the rest of my life I reckon......or 10 weeks lol


Pmsl

So....

300mg Tren E EW

150mg Test E EW

?

Nothing else.

Life or 10 weeks.... Hope you don't die in 9 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> So....
> 
> ...


Nothing else mate. Should be ok shouldn't it or shall I just do the next 6-7 weeks of the rip?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> I can't believe it's still going on, I left it at page 28 last night, page 81 wtf!? :confused1:


What's this?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nothing else mate. Should be ok shouldn't it or shall I just do the next 6-7 weeks of the rip?


Test seems low mate. That's all.

I'm lost with the goal now lol. Bulking or cutting again?

Heavy Tren would suggest cut?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

> What's this?


 Check gen con


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Test seems low mate. That's all.
> 
> I'm lost with the goal now lol. Bulking or cutting again?
> 
> Heavy Tren would suggest cut?


Bulking mate. Fvck it I'll just stick with what I'm doing lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Bulking mate. Fvck it I'll just stick with what I'm doing lol


2 packs of rich tea then? Lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

> What's this?


It's epic! You could be there a while if you can be bothered!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/292372-mcdonalds-vs-gatorade-sports-supplements.html


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bulking mate. Fvck it I'll just stick with what I'm doing lol


Good idea 

Just up it.... By 10ml a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> 2 packs of rich tea then? Lol


Halfway through a packet of Chocolate Orange Digestives atm haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good idea
> 
> Just up it.... By 10ml a week


Is that all?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Is that all?


Typo... 100ml lol

Tbh mate. 4ml tops 

You're doing great, so keep at it!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Typo... 100ml lol
> 
> Tbh mate. 4ml tops
> 
> You're doing great, so keep at it!!


Yeah I will. Cheers Dr R


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Try dropping your ai down slightly I find that cured 99% of side effects for me
> 
> 0.5 adex every 2 or e days and I was mental
> 
> Dropped down to 0.5 every Thursday an Sunday and had pretty much no problems


Prob is I'm gyno prone so use aromasin to crash estrogen and save my nips. Currently on 500mg testE pw and 12.5 Mg aromasin plus 1 1/2 ml rip EOD.

When the tren runs out it'll just be test and low dose AI plus maybe nolva for a bit.

Lack of sleep due to teething baby might be adding to head ****. Anxiety quite bad today so I'm throwing caber in as well.. **** knows .... But I look good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 21

Had the sh1ttest nights sleep ever cos the little dog was barking at the wind and kept fvcking about last night.

Woke up fvcking ill today,throats closed up and nose all bunged up. Feel proper rough so won't be going gym today. Gonna chill and drink lots of water and neck some flu tablets. Not good man,ain't been ill for years.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 21
> 
> Had the sh1ttest nights sleep ever cos the little dog was barking at the wind and kept fvcking about last night.
> 
> Woke up fvcking ill today,throats closed up and nose all bunged up. Feel proper rough so won't be going gym today. Gonna chill and drink lots of water and neck some flu tablets. Not good man,ain't been ill for years.


Wind has been mental ain't it!

Unlucky mate, hope it passes. I've been blocked up a few days - snoring like a trooper


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Wind has been mental ain't it!
> 
> Unlucky mate, hope it passes. I've been blocked up a few days - snoring like a trooper


Yeah,Lady didn't like it so had to shut the windows and have the fan on instead. Still dripping in sweat though. Gonna have to forcefeed myself today cos I'm not hungry at all.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

for the record mate, i upped my tren to 500mg a week and test to 375 mg..

Its pretty harsh, i sweat so stupid wild, so im dehydrated all the time, my lips are fvckin up and i have a headache all time, gonna stick with it for 2-3 weeks more, and then im off the tren for a month or so, but i would advice to stay low


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> for the record mate, i upped my tren to 500mg a week and test to 375 mg..
> 
> Its pretty harsh, i sweat so stupid wild, so im dehydrated all the time, my lips are fvckin up and i have a headache all time, gonna stick with it for 2-3 weeks more, and then im off the tren for a month or so, but i would advice to stay low


That sounds a bit too much mate. Yeah gonna stick at 300mg cos the night sweats are unreal atm. I had a headache most of the day yesterday too.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That sounds a bit too much mate. Yeah gonna stick at 300mg cos the night sweats are unreal atm. I had a headache most of the day yesterday too.


yea, besides that, im allso om 50mg t3 and 80mcg clen .. so i know about the unreal sweats .. me and the ms have 3 blankets (or whatever they are called in english) for when we sleep, so i can change during the night when it get wet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> yea, besides that, im allso om 50mg t3 and 80mcg clen .. so i know about the unreal sweats .. me and the ms have 3 blankets (or whatever they are called in english) for when we sleep, so i can change during the night when it get wet


Where are you from Philippeb? France?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So 3 weeks in my weight is up 5lbs,strength is definitely going up. Still looking lean. Night sweats are in full effect,short of breath(not helped by the fact I smoke). Appetite is down a little.

Anger isn't bad at all,bit snappy but I am normally anyway.

Looking a bit fuller,especially in the shoulder/trap/chest area.

All in all happy with the way things are going.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 21
> 
> Had the sh1ttest nights sleep ever cos the little dog was barking at the wind and kept fvcking about last night.
> 
> Woke up fvcking ill today,throats closed up and nose all bunged up. Feel proper rough so won't be going gym today. Gonna chill and drink lots of water and neck some flu tablets. Not good man,ain't been ill for years.


Hi mate, started the rip 240 on Friday but have been getting some unbelievable pip in my delts, I now have what looks lik a reddish rash on my delts, am I right in thinking you mentioned something similar on here? Did it pass or did you change where you pinned?

Stressing out abit mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellingham said:


> Hi mate, started the rip 240 on Friday but have been getting some unbelievable pip in my delts, I now have what looks lik a reddish rash on my delts, am I right in thinking you mentioned something similar on here? Did it pass or did you change where you pinned?
> 
> Stressing out abit mate lol


Welcome to my world lol. I get it every delt jab but none in quads. Fvcking annoying isn't. The pip in my delts isn't too bad but get a red rash every time. Goes in a few days though.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon bud


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Where are you from Philippeb? France?


Long story short, yes, i am national member of france, but i live in Denmark.

Wayy better place to live, im payed to go to school and take serval diplomas here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Hope you feel better soon bud


Cheers mate. The Mrs has been ill loads and I've never caught it but I have now lol. No point going gym and going half ar$ed so gonna chill and hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Long story short, yes, i am national member of france, but i live in Denmark.
> 
> Wayy better place to live, im payed to go to school and take serval diplomas here


Set up the spare bed,I'm just putting my trainers on lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah,Lady didn't like it so had to shut the windows and have the fan on instead. Still dripping in sweat though. Gonna have to forcefeed myself today cos I'm not hungry at all.


Bless her. Mine just stood at the door this morning looking out thinking "fùck this!" And they stayed in 

Bread and PB lol. Easily get the cals down


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bless her. Mine just stood at the door this morning looking out thinking "fùck this!" And they stayed in
> 
> Bread and PB lol. Easily get the cals down


Lol Mrs has gone work so I'm looking after her lad so might put Wrestlemania on to keep him quiet.

Chocolate milkshake ftw mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol Mrs has gone work so I'm looking after her lad so might put Wrestlemania on to keep him quiet.
> 
> Chocolate milkshake ftw mate.


Send him to bed 

Yeah good shout mate lol


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Set up the spare bed,I'm just putting my trainers on lol.


While i am educating me i get somthing that resemble 800GBP paid evry month.

I have expenses (with gym and food) for 450GBP, and i have a "under the table paid job" that gives me about 500GBP extra evry month.

So im living pretty good 

Got a major i biology, speak serval languages, math, physics, serval classes taken, educating myself into construction building too.

All that, and i can still afford lots of roids, food, motorcycle, car ... damn, denmark is a stupid good country to live in 

but i allso think its mucht more cheap to live in dk compared to UK.

I live in a 80 M2 flat with my misses, and with all living expenses it sums up to a total of 6500 dkr = 650 GBP ..

as far as i know living in UK is very expensive compared to this.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> While i am educating me i get somthing that resemble 800GBP paid evry month.
> 
> I have expenses (with gym and food) for 450GBP, and i have a "under the table paid job" that gives me about 500GBP extra evry month.
> 
> ...


Just getting on the bus. Put the kettle on big man.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

philippeb said:


> While i am educating me i get somthing that resemble 800GBP paid evry month.
> 
> I have expenses (with gym and food) for 450GBP, and i have a "under the table paid job" that gives me about 500GBP extra evry month.
> 
> ...


How cheap is the Danish Bacon though.....

This is the deal breaker. Oh and do you get an annual pass to Lego Land???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How cheap is the Danish Bacon though.....
> 
> This is the deal breaker. Oh and do you get an annual pass to Lego Land???


Racist


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Racist


It's all I know about the country,

Oh and they were Vikings, football legends Peter Schemicheal and the Laudrup brothers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Peter is my hero.


He's everyone's hero with that big red nose and crisp white hair lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wrestlemania is doing my nut in already lol. Triple H against Sting now. Nothing like watching a couple of old men play fight haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I think everyone has had this sniffles in last few weeks mate, should pass in a few days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I think everyone has had this sniffles in last few weeks mate, should pass in a few days


Hope so mate. Definitely training tomorrow regardless lol.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

good log mate. Im thinking about doing the same.. quick question, when would you start pct after last pin since this is short esters?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwoleNoel said:


> good log mate. Im thinking about doing the same.. quick question, when would you start pct after last pin since this is short esters?


Thanks mate. I'm not sure tbh because I'll be cruising after so no pct.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SwoleNoel said:


> good log mate. Im thinking about doing the same.. quick question, when would you start pct after last pin since this is short esters?


7-10 days


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. I'm not sure tbh because I'll be cruising after so no pct.


You planning on blasting and cruising for life?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You planning on blasting and cruising for life?


Dunno, probably


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How cheap is the Danish Bacon though.....
> 
> This is the deal breaker. Oh and do you get an annual pass to Lego Land???


i actually think bacon is pretty expensive.

Somthing like 1 - 1.3 GBP for 400 grams of bacon


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Dunno, probably


That's alot of needles in ya ass!

I'm thinking the same but like 50+ years of jabbing doesn't sound fun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> That's alot of needles in ya ass!
> 
> I'm thinking the same but like 50+ years of jabbing doesn't sound fun


I've never had a needle in my ass lol.

50yrs of being a beefcake does though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

philippeb said:


> i actually think bacon is pretty expensive.
> 
> Somthing like 1 - 1.3 GBP for 400 grams of bacon


That's cheap?! Lol


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That's cheap?! Lol


LOL .. you think ?

Then get ready to roll over and die ..

Ground lean beef 3-7% fat - 4£/KG .... +/- 1 £

Chicken breast - 4£/KG

See why i think bacon is expensive ?

Actually .. the chicken is on sale this month .. so its more like 3,5£/KG


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

philippeb said:


> LOL .. you think ?
> 
> Then get ready to roll over and die ..
> 
> ...


Not bad at all!!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Not bad at all!!


nope.. so to sum it up.

I get paid for going to school.

Meat are cheap as fvck .. evrything is cheap .. but the weather sucks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well even though I feel like sh1t I'm still getting the food in,it's a struggle though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well even though I feel like sh1t I'm still getting the food in,it's a struggle though


What you had today?

Skinny guy at work. Just been telling me he can't gain on his 3300 cals each day....

Told him to tell me his food. When he said 2/3rd of a can for his tuna I stopped him and said I can tell you now you ain't on 3k!

I'm a cúnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What you had today?
> 
> Skinny guy at work. Just been telling me he can't gain on his 3300 cals each day....
> 
> ...


6 Weetabix with 500ml whole milk

Shake with 50g oats

Shake with 50g oats

5 pancakes

Packet of Lockets

Skinny bloke at work is a w4nker lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 6 Weetabix with 500ml whole milk
> 
> Shake with 50g oats
> 
> ...


That'll do mate. Better than nowt!!

Deluded mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That'll do mate. Better than nowt!!
> 
> Deluded mate.


Still got my turkey meal and a shake to go yet. Got some Double Chocolate Digestives and a 1ltr chocolate Yazoo to have lol.

Really hope I feel at least a little bit better tomorrow so I can train.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Still got my turkey meal and a shake to go yet. Got some Double Chocolate Digestives and a 1ltr chocolate Yazoo to have lol.
> 
> Really hope I feel at least a little bit better tomorrow so I can train.


You'll train mate, lots of fuel going in today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got my turkey/veg/chopped tomatoes down and am sat drinking my chocolate Yazoo now.

Was worried about not getting enough cals in due to being ill but have probably got too many in lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Splitting a can of tuna, FFS :gun_bandana:

You feeling any better mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Splitting a can of tuna, FFS :gun_bandana:
> 
> You feeling any better mate?


Been necking cold and flu meds and took the dogs out on some good walks to get some fresh air in. Has helped.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff, back smashing it tomorrow, power through in your stringer


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good stuff, back smashing it tomorrow, power through in your stringer


I really hope so. Need to show the little benders at my gym who the boss is lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 22

Starting Weight 14stone 1lb(197lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 7lbs(203lbs)

So,had a good night's sleep. Woke up bunged up still but don't feel as bad as I did yesterday thank fvck.

I'm up 6lbs now and am looking lean as ever which is encouraging. Lower day today,legs are getting smashed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 22
> 
> Starting Weight 14stone 1lb(197lbs)
> 
> ...


Bunged up is fooking annoying ain't it! Had it a week now ffs

6lbs is good mate. Lots of food today to recover those wheels


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bunged up is fooking annoying ain't it! Had it a week now ffs
> 
> 6lbs is good mate. Lots of food today to recover those wheels


Yeah it is but I can deal with bunged up.

Well I'm definitely not fatter so even though I know it's not all lbm I'm happy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah it is but I can deal with bunged up.
> 
> Well I'm definitely not fatter so even though I know it's not all lbm I'm happy.


Tren loves you


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tren loves you


Hope it loves me too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hope it loves me too


Oh it will young mate. 800mg a week is the sweet spot.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tren loves you


The feelings mutual lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh it will young mate. 800mg a week is the sweet spot.....


Fvck you, I'm q pussy lol

Starting at 300mg


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck you, I'm q pussy lol
> 
> Starting at 300mg


Suppose that'll do lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck you, I'm q pussy lol
> 
> Starting at 300mg


300mg is doing it for me atm mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 300mg is doing it for me atm mate


It's enough, 300/400mg will work wonders.

Defo working for you mate! Works for me too.

As much as I'd like to do double that I know I wouldn't get double the results, waste of gear lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today



Up 6lbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 169029
> 
> ...


Would bang...

In the face 

Looking lean as ever mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Would bang...
> 
> In the face
> 
> Looking lean as ever mate


Considering the amount of biscuits I've been devouring I don't look too bad lol


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I am a member of another forum, and some guy posted these up. He is also using the Apollo Rip 240 bro and he has crazy results.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

View attachment 169036


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

He must be on the Tren, biscuit and @roblet man love diet too @FelonE would still have him though...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FGT said:


> He must be on the Tren, biscuit and @robLET man love diet too @FelonE would still have him though...


He looks good,how long has he been on it mate?


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

@lukeyybrown1 any before pics from that blokes rip course?? how far into it is he??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

He's got much better legs



Jiinx and Lady getting in on the action lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I am a member of another forum, and some guy posted these up. He is also using the Apollo Rip 240 bro and he has crazy results.


Can't see the pics ffs


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Beasty Luke!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Changing room selfie lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Changing room selfie lol


DELTS!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> DELTS!!!


My home pics don't do me justice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My home pics don't do me justice


They never do mate. Annoying ain't it lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Arms, shoulders and delts look great mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> They never do mate. Annoying ain't it lol


Yep lol. Only went in the shop for a pic lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Arms, shoulders and delts look great mate!


Cheers mate,unpumped.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yep lol. Only went in the shop for a pic lol


Pmsl. "Just popping to get some milk"


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking good Fel, keep it up. Great transformation so far :thumbup1:


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Delts look f'n ripped mate, good job so far.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Looking good Fel' date=' keep it up. Great transformation so far [emoji106']1:


Cheers Steve appreciate it mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Delts look f'n ripped mate, good job so far.


Thanks mate. Getting there.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers Steve appreciate it mate.


Credit where credit is due. Are you now looking to pack on some sick size now? Your deffo looking bigger, but still lean. ATM everyones lean to me :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Very impressive mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Credit where credit is due. Are you now looking to pack on some sick size now? Your deffo looking bigger' date=' but still lean. ATM everyones lean to me [emoji23']


Yeah I'm bulking mate. Up 6lbs atm. Would like to hit 210lbs and stay lean. I'm 203lbs atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Very impressive mate


Thank you mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I'm bulking mate. Up 6lbs atm. Would like to hit 210lbs and stay lean. I'm 203lbs atm.


Its working well then :thumbup1: I'll keep looking in to see how your getting on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Its working well then 1: I'll keep looking in to see how your getting on.


Cheers. You not tempted yet?lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers. You not tempted yet?lol


Not yet.....! lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Not yet.....! lol


Lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Credit where credit is due. Are you now looking to pack on some sick size now? Your deffo looking bigger' date=' but still lean. [b']ATM everyones lean to me :laugh:


Except TommyB LOL



TommyBananas said:


> You'll be on tha juice soon fella.


Nah T, I'll get into shape in my own way naturally. I'm starting a high rabbit low carb diet! :laugh: Nsrs.....


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Changing room selfie lol


Delts be POPPING!!!!

Good sh!t man!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Delts be POPPING!!!!
> 
> Good sh!t man!


Lol cheers big man


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol cheers big man


And changing room and elevators seem to be the best place to get progress pics lol.

Pics at home are always fvcking ****. I have to use the front facing camera on my iPad and it's terrible. I think drawing with my left foot, blindfolded would be better quality....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> And changing room and elevators seem to be the best place to get progress pics lol.
> 
> Pics at home are always fvcking ****. I have to use the front facing camera on my iPad and it's terrible. I think drawing with my left foot, blindfolded would be better quality....


That's why I feel like I've made no progress when I look in the mirror at home. Just look fat and pasty. I looked in the changing room one today and I was shocked how decent I look lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well leg day was an effort being ill and all but I gave it all I could.

4 sets on all

Ham curls-can't remember weight

Leg ext-stack

Squat-120kg

Leg press machine-stack

Bb lunges-40kg

Seated calf raises-90kg

Standing leg raises-140kg

Abs

Weighted cable twists-30kg

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunches-stack

Struggled on squats because being ill I just had no energy.

Food so far has been

Meal 1- 6 weetabix with 500ml whole milk

Meal 2- shake with 500ml whole milk and 50g oats

Meal 3- 2xchocolate Aeros/shake with 500ml whole milk with 50g oats

Meal 4- 5 pancakes


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Improving every pic mat, nice work.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Improving every pic mat, nice work.


Cheers mate,yeah starting to see it myself now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Currently ploughing my way through 600g turkey mince/tin of baked beans/200g mixed veg.

Fvck knows the calories but quite alot I'd imagine haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Currently ploughing my way through 600g turkey mince/tin of baked beans/200g mixed veg.
> 
> Fvck knows the calories but quite alot I'd imagine haha


A real mans dinner lol you fat fvck


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Currently ploughing my way through 600g turkey mince/tin of baked beans/200g mixed veg.
> 
> Fvck knows the calories but quite alot I'd imagine haha


Jesus Christ haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol started off fully clothed, halfway through and topless. Joggers off in a minute I reckon lol. Sweating.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done in 250g Ginger Nuts(around 1200 cals)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just done in 250g Ginger Nuts(around 1200 cals)


Did you finish the dinner???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Did you finish the dinner???


Yep lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yep lol


I'm Well jealous of your metabolism. I'd never get away with what you eat.

Not complaining mine ain't that bad but yours is better


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'm Well jealous of your metabolism. I'd never get away with what you eat.
> 
> Not complaining mine ain't that bad but yours is better


The tren and t3 is helping atm though lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The tren and t3 is helping atm though lol.


Roll on Friday ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Roll on Friday ;-)


Game on?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Game on?


Yep shvts just about to get real!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yep shvts just about to get real!!!


Really fvcking real.

Good sh1t mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Really fvcking real.
> 
> Good sh1t mate.


Yep really really fvcking real *****!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yep really really fvcking real *****!!!


My *****.............fo real


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@FelonE it loaded. My box of goodies ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 169082
> 
> 
> @FelonE it loaded. My box of goodies ;-)


That's a nice stash mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's a nice stash mate.


The temptation is too much to handle. Shouldn't be going back in until next Wednesday but Friday it is


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> The temptation is too much to handle. Shouldn't be going back in until next Wednesday but Friday it is


Fvck it what's a few days between friends


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> The tren and t3 is helping atm though lol.


You'll be surprised with how many kcals t3 lets you gets away with!

Not so great when you come off it though, as I found out last year lol.

Need to be very sensible with kcals otherwise the weight will pile on.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> You'll be surprised with how many kcals t3 lets you gets away with!
> 
> Not so great when you come off it though, as I found out last year lol.
> 
> Need to be very sensible with kcals otherwise the weight will pile on.


What dose was you running it at?

Should I start @25


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> You'll be surprised with how many kcals t3 lets you gets away with!
> 
> Not so great when you come off it though, as I found out last year lol.
> 
> Need to be very sensible with kcals otherwise the weight will pile on.


Been there and done it myself mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What dose was you running it at?
> 
> Should I start @25


I started @50mcg and kept it the same throughout. Think I ran it for about 5/6wks, can't remember exactly tbh.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> I started @50mcg and kept it the same throughout. Think I ran it for about 5/6wks, can't remember exactly tbh.


My plan is to run it at 50mcg for 5/6 weeks whilst changing over to tren a and doing a mini cut.

Will stop it when I go to Ibiza as can't see me eating a lot that week and give my thyroid chance to kick in again.

Off to USA for 3 weeks shortly after and will be gaining weight regardless, would just be absurd if my thyroid wasn't recovered by then ha ha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I started @50mcg and kept it the same throughout. Think I ran it for about 5/6wks, can't remember exactly tbh.





G-man99 said:


> My plan is to run it at 50mcg for 5/6 weeks whilst changing over to tren a and doing a mini cut.
> 
> Will stop it when I go to Ibiza as can't see me eating a lot that week and give my thyroid chance to kick in again.
> 
> Off to USA for 3 weeks shortly after and will be gaining weight regardless, would just be absurd if my thyroid wasn't recovered by then ha ha


I was planning on running it for the whole time I'm on, about 12 weeks. You think this is a good/bad idea?

I thought it was good for protein synthesis?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> You'll be surprised with how many kcals t3 lets you gets away with!
> 
> Not so great when you come off it though, as I found out last year lol.
> 
> Need to be very sensible with kcals otherwise the weight will pile on.


Yeah I'm not eating that much every day, even with my metabolism and the t3 etc I'd get fat. When I'm maintaining I definitely won't be eating that much lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 23

Morning all.

Had a good sleep apart from having a coughing fit in the night which gave me a banging headache which I've woken up with. Was fvcking sweating and hot as fvck when I was trying to get to sleep,probably not helped by all the food I ate.

Still feeling bunged up so just necked some cold and flu tablets.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 23
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> ...


Unlucky mate. I've got a headache so sacked cardio off this morning.

@Abc987 T3 whole cycle is fine. I'm running 25mcg each day in my cruise lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Unlucky mate. I've got a headache so sacked cardio off this morning.
> 
> @Abc987 T3 whole cycle is fine. I'm running 25mcg each day in my cruise lol


It's gone now thank fvck lol. Thought my head was going to explode.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Absolutely no pip from last 2 jabs(quads). No doubt my delt will swell up and go red after tomorrow's jab lol. My delts hate it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Absolutely no pip from last 2 jabs(quads). No doubt my delt will swell up and go red after tomorrow's jab lol. My delts hate it.


Go with triceps


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Unlucky mate. I've got a headache so sacked cardio off this morning.
> 
> @Abc987 T3 whole cycle is fine. I'm running 25mcg each day in my cruise lol


I've got d hacks. I'll get pharma once I've used it up but from what I've read it's under dosed. I took 25mcg in the middle of the night so it was on an empty stomach but dunno whether to up to 50mcg tomorrow.

Is there anyway of telling it's working?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Absolutely no pip from last 2 jabs(quads). No doubt my delt will swell up and go red after tomorrow's jab lol. My delts hate it.


Pecks??? I'm thinking of using them.

They've gotta be easy, as you can hold with both hands


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Go with triceps


Tempted to try somewhere else tbh. Would a slin pin go deep enough on tri do ya reckon?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Pecks??? I'm thinking of using them.
> 
> They've gotta be easy, as you can hold with both hands


Maybe yeah. Do need to open up more sites


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I do my NPP in my tri's with a slin pin, goes deep enough and you don't feel a thing, definitely my favourite jab.


Do you back load the pin?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Yeah otherwise you'll be there all day lol


Lol gonna give it a go tomorrow. If I get crippling pip I'll blame you haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I had slight pip the first couple times but nothing bad, it's too hard to do it wrong really so you should be sweet.


If it's got the Merks seal of approval that's good enough for me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sat watching last night's First Dates. I think if @Merkleman went on there it could possibly be the funniest episode ever.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Haha, might have to start applying for some of these TV shows


You should mate,be jokes. There was a big hench black geezer on the last series and all he talked about was himself and his how he named his guns haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've got d hacks. I'll get pharma once I've used it up but from what I've read it's under dosed. I took 25mcg in the middle of the night so it was on an empty stomach but dunno whether to up to 50mcg tomorrow.
> 
> Is there anyway of telling it's working?


No real telltale signs it's "working" when you pop them mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Tempted to try somewhere else tbh. Would a slin pin go deep enough on tri do ya reckon?


Yes.

As said already lol

Slin pins are 1" and your lean so easily mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper day again today. Gonna be rocking the black Nike shorts with the white(to accent my tan)stringer and Air Max 90s.

Getting a sunbed after cos haven't had one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pretty boy Poof


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Pretty boy Poof


It's what these benders on here have turned me in to lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Buzzing lol I've got 16" arms for the first time in my life. Put half an inch on them in 3 weeks,happy days haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Buzzing lol I've got 16" arms for the first time in my life. Put half an inch on them in 3 weeks,happy days haha.


I'll measure mine later lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Tempted to try somewhere else tbh. Would a slin pin go deep enough on tri do ya reckon?


Yes a slin pin is fine in the tricep - I have also used them in my delts but you can only do that if youre lean imo.

Another great site if you can get your bird to do it is your rear delts. Each can easily hold a ml! One of my fav places to get jabbed.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

would go for 7/10 inch in triceps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Day 2 done

Flat bench

Incline bench

Incline flyes

Seated rows

Pullups

Deadlifts

Db shoulder press

Lat raises

Rear delts

Db curls

Db tri ext

Set a new pb on bench 110kg for 3. Most I've ever done before is 1.

The hate I was feeling from lads as I walked through the shopping ctre after in my fitted T was strong lol. Haters gon hate mayne.......their girlfriends weren't hating haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had 2 Tropics post workout on the recommendation of @MissMartinez bloody nice they were too lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Had 2 Tropics post workout on the recommendation of @MissMartinez bloody nice they were too lol.


Double Decker would have been a good choice too. Possibly a Wispa too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Double Decker would have been a good choice too. Possibly a Wispa too


That's tomorrow sorted lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Upper Day 2 done
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


Beasty mate  good job on the PB!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's tomorrow sorted lol


Followed by a lucazade


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Beasty mate  good job on the PB!


Cheers mate,bench has never been my strong point lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Followed by a lucazade


Rubicon


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate,bench has never been my strong point lol.


lol tell me about it. How is it compared to ur squats and deads? Whats ur PB on them?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Rubicon


No mate, you ain't ready yet.

Orange Lucazade


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> lol tell me about it. How is it compared to ur squats and deads? Whats ur PB on them?


Pb on squats is 140kg for 2 iirc. Deads is 190kg(with awful form lol)


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Pb on squats is 140kg for 2 iirc. Deads is 190kg(with awful form lol)


V similar to me. I dunno deads, but squat 140kg for 6 reps before yet my PB on bench is 100kg for 4 sets of 5

120kg for 1rm on bench but it was difficult enough to make me think ill be ruining my life if I tried again lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Big session there mate, fûcking hell


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Upper Day 2 done
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


Good work there pal and well done on the pb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Really big session!!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

in on this felonE!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks lads


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tonights treat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And currently drinking


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thought you was gonna clean up your diet. Stop making me jealous ffs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Thought you was gonna clean up your diet. Stop making me jealous ffs lol


Nah that was Tommy lol. The Mrs bought it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> And currently drinking


Macros?

Lol

It won't beat Aldi's Choc Fudge!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Macros?
> 
> Lol
> 
> It won't beat Aldi's Choc Fudge!


What are macros?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well do you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What are macros?


Greek for are you a cúnt? I think??


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well do you?


The writing on your t-shirt is backward

Getting so big ya head looks tiny tho! Beast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Greek for are you a cúnt? I think??


I've never really kept to any macros. If I'm bulking I eat a lot,if I'm cutting I count calories more and keep my protein high.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> The writing on your t-shirt is backward
> 
> Getting so big ya head looks tiny tho! Beast


Yeah sending it back lol

Wanted one of these t-shirts for ages but wanted to wait until it looks like I lift or I'd look a right w4nker haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Yeah sending it back lol
> 
> Wanted one of these t-shirts for ages but wanted to wait until it looks like I lift or I'd look a right w4nker haha


Better take it off then mate.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Better take it off then mate.....


P1ss off fatty


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> P1ss off fatty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


>


Lol Sorry


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

You don't like people talking to you when you training do you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You don't like people talking to you when you training do you
> 
> View attachment 169117


I like that.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Yes.
> 
> As said already lol
> 
> Slin pins are 1" and your lean so easily mate


Are slin pins not 1/2" - 13mm?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I've never really kept to any macros. If I'm bulking I eat a lot,if I'm cutting I count calories more and keep my protein high.


Lol just the milk shake I was interested in

The Aldi one has no fat at all so a great post workout one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Are slin pins not 1/2" - 13mm?


Got some 1" ones in my pin collection lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Got some 1" ones in my pin collection lol


Mine are half inch


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Seriously think me and the Mrs will split up soon,fvcking p1ssing me off.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Seriously think me and the Mrs will split up soon,fvcking p1ssing me off.


Thats not good mate, hope you are ok.

Been together long?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Thats not good mate, hope you are ok.
> 
> Been together long?


Nearly 3 and a half yrs mate. Had enough now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nearly 3 and a half yrs mate. Had enough now.


That ain't good mate. Not trying to be funny but could it be the tren or was you having problems before?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Some serious rope going on on those arms felonE!! Do you shave those ****ers?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That ain't good mate. Not trying to be funny but could it be the tren or was you having problems before?


This!

Are you sure the tren isn't making any minor issues worse than what they actually are @FelonE?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That ain't good mate. Not trying to be funny but could it be the tren or was you having problems before?


She ate half the Vienetta

Selfish b1tch is trying to block my gains lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Some serious rope going on on those arms felonE!! Do you shave those ****ers?


I'm a bit thick haha do mean the veins?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm a bit thick haha do mean the veins?


Yeah mate. Not a phrase I'd normally use but some dick at work keeps saying it n it's stuck!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> She ate half the Vienetta
> 
> Selfish b1tch is trying to block my gains lol


Twàt lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Yeah mate. Not a phrase I'd normally use but some dick at work keeps saying it n it's stuck!


I trim my arm hair every few weeks mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Twàt lol


Lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> She ate half the Vienetta
> 
> Selfish b1tch is trying to block my gains lol


So if she ate half the vienetta , then shee left the other half for you. Stop being such a "drama queen" and move on. She will be there for you when all this is over.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I trim my arm hair every few weeks mate.


You an Olympic swimmer or something?

Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> So if she ate half the vienetta , then shee left the other half for you. Stop being such a "drama queen" and move on. She will be there for you when all this is over.


Haha ok dad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You an Olympic swimmer or something?
> 
> Lol


No just don't like being hairy lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Haha ok dad


Good boy "son"


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> She ate half the Vienetta
> 
> Selfish b1tch is trying to block my gains lol


Wvnker lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No just don't like being hairy lol


aka you like being a girl


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Wvnker lol


Bless you all for the concern though, lil sweeties lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> aka you like being a girl


Oi there's some fvcking hairy girls about son.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 24

Morning W4nkstains

Well after eating a sh1tload of calories yesterday and a packet of biscuits at midnight I've woke up the same weight but looking like I've lost 0.5% bf. Struggling to get my head round how that's possible but I def look leaner this morning than I did yesterday morning.

Slept ok,woke up for a p1ss drenched again which wasn't nice.

Lower body again today,good stuff


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

It's Good Friday today so everything will seem that little bit better!

You never know the misses might even replace the other half of the vienetta and ride you like Seabiscuit to say sorry too!

Keep up the good work hope your back up to full strength


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FGT said:


> It's Good Friday today so everything will seem that little bit better!
> 
> You never know the misses might even replace the other half of the vienetta and ride you like Seabiscuit to say sorry too!
> 
> Keep up the good work hope your back up to full strength


Everydays a good day,I wake up annoyingly happy every day lol. I'll let her off about the Vienetta seeing as she's a good girl haha. Cheers mate.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 24
> 
> Morning *W4nkstains*
> 
> ...


Class 

You need to get to the toilet when this happens not p1ss yourself :lol:

I could give give you my opinion on why you look leaner after eating a sh1t load of calories and biscuits but top banana will be in here like a shot and flame me!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Class
> 
> You need to get to the toilet when this happens not p1ss yourself :lol:


Lol fvcking feels like I've p1ssed myself how drenched I'm waking up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Genuinely think the way I'm responding to tren on high cals/junk food that if I cut properly I'd get 7-8%bf easily.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 24
> 
> Morning W4nkstains
> 
> ...


Nice waking up at silly o'clock drenched isn't it!!

Lol I do like the precision of the BF loss. Tren is great and it does make the most of nutrients you smash down your neck!

Problem is when you come off, your food choices stay the same - that's the head fùck lol

But.... I do think you could eat oats,whey and Haribo all day on Tren and make progress lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nice waking up at silly o'clock drenched isn't it!!
> 
> Lol I do like the precision of the BF loss. Tren is great and it does make the most of nutrients you smash down your neck!
> 
> ...


My food choices most definitely won't be the same after I come off lol. I'd get real fat real quick.

It's an amazing drug for sure. Gonna be my go to now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nice waking up at silly o'clock drenched isn't it!!
> 
> Lol I do like the precision of the BF loss. Tren is great and it does make the most of nutrients you smash down your neck!
> 
> ...





FelonE said:


> My food choices most definitely won't be the same after I come off lol. I'd get real fat real quick.
> 
> It's an amazing drug for sure. Gonna be my go to now.


  first jab tonight ladies


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> first jab tonight ladies


Let the games begin lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Let the games begin lol


Be nice to not feel flat although in gonna keep cals low for another week or so. Still ain't got my fvcking pack out, not far away now though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My food choices most definitely won't be the same after I come off lol. I'd get real fat real quick.
> 
> It's an amazing drug for sure. Gonna be my go to now.


You can see why I like to use it in all my cycles lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Be nice to not feel flat although in gonna keep cals low for another week or so. Still ain't got my fvcking pack out, not far away now though


Are you gonna bulk or cut?

I'm gonna bulk for another 2 weeks and then do an extreme cut


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Are you gonna bulk or cut?
> 
> I'm gonna bulk for another 2 weeks and then do an extreme cut


Recomp mate. I'm 14.10 ATM. My target New Year's Day was to be above 14.7 but lean (10-12%). I reckon if I graft I'm now aiming 15st ish now and lean. Got 7 weeks

Gonna keep the carbs low, on less than 100g for another week or so then bring them back in slowly.

I'll take a pic in a bit and stick it in my journal so you can see where I'm at


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck me getting a sunbed on tren is like getting out of the shower lol. I was dripping everywhere.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me getting a sunbed on tren is like getting out of the shower lol. I was dripping everywhere.


Ain't you supposed to get in the sunbed lol ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Ain't you supposed to get in the sunbed lol ;-)


Lol that was after. Had to wipe myself down with tissue, fvcking soaked.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol that was after. Had to wipe myself down with tissue, fvcking soaked.


Looking good though mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Looking good though mate


Getting there bruv


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Getting there bruv


You've upgraded your pants! :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> You've upgraded your pants! :thumb:


You lot pay way too much attention to my undergarments lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You lot pay way too much attention to my undergarments lol


Only reason I am on here full **** :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post workout food lol


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> You've upgraded your pants! :thumb:


to match the new upgraded FelonE...

your looking good Paul :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## Mac-c (Sep 23, 2013)

Loving this thread FelonE, great transformation happening...fu(kin jel about that junk food tho lol

What's your plans when you finish your cycle, cruisin?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower Day Done

Well I felt a bit rough and still bunged up on the way to the gym,thought it was gonna be a struggle of a session.

I was wrong

Soon as I put the stringer on it was like Clarke Kent transforming in to Superman lol. I was pumped and up for it.

Never underestimate the power of the stringer.

Got 3 more reps @ 120kg squat than I did 2 days ago,happy with that.

Squat-120kg

Legpress-275kg

Bb lunges-45kg

Ham curls-?

Leg ext-stack

Seated calf raises-90kg

Standing calf raises-100kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> to match the new upgraded FelonE...
> 
> your looking good Paul :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Lol thank you shaun. I'm trying mate

Cheers Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mac-c said:


> Loving this thread FelonE, great transformation happening...fu(kin jel about that junk food tho lol
> 
> What's your plans when you finish your cycle, cruisin?


Haha I'm only getting away with the junk cos of the tren,I'd be fat as fvck otherwise lol. Yeah mate will cruise for the summer probably.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol thank you shaun. I'm trying mate
> 
> Cheers Paul


no.....

your succeeding mate :thumb:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol one of the pts at the gym asked me for cutting advice today and what supplements(no steroid) he should take. Should of charged him twenty quid.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tren delts coming along lovely! 

PT asking a member for advice, not sure if that's good thing or not lol

Good he has asked and shows he can see your putting the work in!

Bad that he probably charges people to get them "toned" up lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tren delts coming along lovely!
> 
> PT asking a member for advice, not sure if that's good thing or not lol
> 
> ...


I'd say it's bad for his clients who want to lose fat if he doesn't even know how to do it himself.

I said forget supps how many calories are you eating? He said 1800 but binges on packets if biscuits. I said well there's ya problem right there.

Ffs lol


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Ain't you supposed to get in the sunbed lol ;-)


Looking well mate, You planning on cutting more or going to try and blow up a bit while keeping lean?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol one of the pts at the gym asked me for cutting advice today and what supplements(no steroid) he should take. Should of charged him twenty quid.


If I was a PT Id be embarrassed to ask a gym member for advice lmao


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'd say it's bad for his clients who want to lose fat if he doesn't even know how to do it himself.
> 
> I said forget supps how many calories are you eating? He said 1800 but binges on packets if biscuits. I said well there's ya problem right there.
> 
> Ffs lol


Binge's on biscuits?

Sounds familiar tbh:lol:

Bet you told him to crack on and biscuits are the way forward!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'd say it's bad for his clients who want to lose fat if he doesn't even know how to do it himself.
> 
> I said forget supps how many calories are you eating? He said 1800 but binges on packets if biscuits. I said well there's ya problem right there.
> 
> Ffs lol


At our place their is about 5 PT's only one looks like he trains, his Polish, HUGE, but a nob lol. £25 a hour whilst he stands on his mobile when his clients lift 

One lad, trains just fat women. They're all fat. £20 an hour for him. But all his clients are fat....

Does that PT look like he lifts? Most don't lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Binge's on biscuits?
> 
> Sounds familiar tbh
> 
> Bet you told him to crack on and biscuits are the way forward!


Lol Not everyone can do it like me though Sharps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> At our place their is about 5 PT's only one looks like he trains, his Polish, HUGE, but a nob lol. £25 a hour whilst he stands on his mobile when his clients lift
> 
> One lad, trains just fat women. They're all fat. £20 an hour for him. But all his clients are fat....
> 
> Does that PT look like he lifts? Most don't lol


Lol. None of the PTs there look like they've ever lifted at all.

Paper qualifications don't mean sh1t to me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> If I was a PT Id be embarrassed to ask a gym member for advice lmao


Same mate. Shows that you don't know what you're doing really doesn't it.

So if he doesn't know how to cut I wonder what he advises his clients.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Same mate. Shows that you don't know what you're doing really doesn't it.
> 
> So if he doesn't know how to cut I wonder what he advises his clients.


Looks like a job opening here :cool2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

450g lean turkey mince/200g mixed veg and 1 tin of baked beans. Muscle food


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 450g lean turkey mince/200g mixed veg and 1 tin of baked beans. Muscle food


You dunnarf tosh your dinners together don't you. What's wrong with a spag bol? Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You dunnarf tosh your dinners together don't you. What's wrong with a spag bol? Lol


Can't be fvcked to cook pasta lol.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

cant believe the amount of food your getting through lol - have you noticed much fat gain or is the TTM keeping most of it at bay?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> cant believe the amount of food your getting through lol - have you noticed much fat gain or is the TTM keeping most of it at bay?


Haven't noticed any tbh mate. The rip/T3 is annihilating all the food(thank fvck).

Last night even after all the food I felt starving and was scoffing biscuits at midnight


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Haven't noticed any tbh mate. The rip/T3 is annihilating all the food(thank fvck).


good stuff - finished my first TBOL cycle a few weeks ago, gained a lot of strength but no more muscle than I think I could have done natty (kept it all post PCT), need to jump on the big boy sauce soon! training natty is 1 step forward 2 steps back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> good stuff - finished my first TBOL cycle a few weeks ago, gained a lot of strength but no more muscle than I think I could have done natty (kept it all post PCT), need to jump on the big boy sauce soon! training natty is 1 step forward 2 steps back.


Yeah I was chatting to a lad I know at the gym today who was curious about me being on steroids. I said I'd never train natty again now after seeing the amazing results you can get just from one cycle. Like you said training natty is a lot of work for not much reward.

Get fat bulking and lose muscle cutting, end up never getting anywhere.

Have you not done injectables before?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I was chatting to a lad I know at the gym today who was curious about me being on steroids. I said I'd never train natty again now after seeing the amazing results you can get just from one cycle. Like you said training natty is a lot of work for not much reward.
> 
> Get fat bulking and lose muscle cutting, end up never getting anywhere.
> 
> Have you not done injectables before?


no never mate, TBOL was my first ever anabolic and it was slightly disappointing to say the least. I have 40ml's of test E 300mg/ml 150 10mg dbol tablets, clomid + nolva in my stash draw so far, i've been stocking up as and when I can. I need to be able to see my abs and get quite a bit leaner before I want to start, i have a god awful metabolism - putting on strength and muscle is no problem but fat comes along with it even if macros are kept sensible.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> no never mate, TBOL was my first ever anabolic and it was slightly disappointing to say the least. I have 40ml's of test E 300mg/ml 150 10mg dbol tablets, clomid + nolva in my stash draw so far, i've been stocking up as and when I can. I need to be able to see my abs and get quite a bit leaner before I want to start, i have a god awful metabolism - putting on strength and muscle is no problem but fat comes along with it even if macros are kept sensible.


Ideal mate. What bf are you roughly atm? Bet you're looking forward to starting lol.

I'm naturally very skinny with no appetite, spent many years off my head on Class As and alcohol so as soon as I started eating properly and training my body loved it and responded well.

Try and stay on top of your calories etc then mate.

You'll love it I reckon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just polished off a big bowl of ice-cream


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ideal mate. What bf are you roughly atm? Bet you're looking forward to starting lol.
> 
> I'm naturally very skinny with no appetite, spent many years off my head on Class As and alcohol so as soon as I started eating properly and training my body loved it and responded well.
> 
> ...


Being harsh I reckon I'm at 18% bodyfat. Have never been able to get myself lower than 16% in my life, I'd be extremely happy if I could get to 14% before I start my cycle. Hardest thing of all is trying to dial in what works for me in terms of diet and then i start losing muscle and looking like **** and feeling weak etc etc - been at it for ages and still can't get it right! I'm probably the opposite of you, always been chubby from childhood with a huge appetite haha.

and yeah I can't wait, a years worth of natty gains in 12 weeks? lmao.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs is getting annoyed cos she can't have any nice food in cos I keep eating it haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Being harsh I reckon I'm at 18% bodyfat. Have never been able to get myself lower than 16% in my life, I'd be extremely happy if I could get to 14% before I start my cycle. Hardest thing of all is trying to dial in what works for me in terms of diet and then i start losing muscle and looking like **** and feeling weak etc etc - been at it for ages and still can't get it right! I'm probably the opposite of you, always been chubby from childhood with a huge appetite haha.
> 
> and yeah I can't wait, a years worth of natty gains in 12 weeks? lmao.


Are you doing much cardio?

Yeah gear is definitely a game changer lol. Will you be logging it? I'd be interested to see how you get on.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Are you doing much cardio?
> 
> Yeah gear is definitely a game changer lol. Will you be logging it? I'd be interested to see how you get on.


20-30 mins post workout. Will be upping to 1hr a day though. Yep will get a lOg up when i start


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> 20-30 mins post workout. Will be upping to 1hr a day though. Yep will get a lOg up when i start


When you start your log tag me in it please.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> When you start your log tag me in it please.


Will do mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So today's food has been....

Meal 1. 6 Weetabix with whole milk

Meal 2. Shake with 50g oats

Meal 3. Shake with 50g oats/2xchocolate Aeros/2xchocolate Angel Delights

Meal 4. 5 pancakes

Meal 5. 450g lean turkey mince/200g mixed veg/1 tin of baked beans

Meal 6. Fvck off bowl of ice-cream

Macros -fvck knows

Calories -lots


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol thank you shaun. I'm trying mate
> 
> *Cheers Pau*l


 :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 25

Morning Campers

After eating as much as I can the last few days my weight is......the same lol. I wasn't expecting to gain loads tbh. Now if I could keep my weight where it is or keep gaining and lose a few %bf I'd be very happy.

The power of tren is strong lol. For someone who finds it hard to gain it might not be the best choice for a bulk unless you can really nail a ridiculous amount of calories.

I can imagine for a cut it would be untouchable. I feel like I'm trying to gain on a very strong fat burner atm.

As you can see I've been getting as much food in me as I can but think now I'm gonna hit maintenance calories and try and recomp.

I reckon maintenance atm is around 3500-4000

Slept ok last night ,woke up once soaked.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Can I have the latest update on the dream front


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Can I have the latest update on the dream front


Haven't had anymore weird dreams mate. I feel quite normal on tren tbh. Just hot all the time and short of breath.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Haven't had anymore weird dreams mate. I feel quite normal on tren tbh. Just hot all the time and short of breath.


Well just make it up then, I can't function without that :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Well just make it up then, I can't function without that


Can't be fvcked today lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 25
> 
> Morning Campers
> 
> ...


And this is why I have never gained a single pound on Tren lol

Either stays still or drops!!

What's the plan then, try a few days on the 3500 cals and see what scales say ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> And this is why I have never gained a single pound on Tren lol
> 
> Either stays still or drops!!
> 
> What's the plan then, try a few days on the 3500 cals and see what scales say ?


Yeah do a week at 3500 and assess the situation. Reckon I'll drop 1% in that week with no cardio.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Can't be fvcked today lol


No worries mate, all this talk of Tren a / e and androxine is making me wish my life away and get to the end of this cycle quicker so I too can get


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah do a week at 3500 and assess the situation. Reckon I'll drop 1% in that week with no cardio.


Soon see mate. Trial and error with Tren ain't it!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> No worries mate, all this talk of Tren a / e and androxine is making me wish my life away and get to the end of this cycle quicker so I too can get
> 
> View attachment 169204


Androxine you say.... I've got an amp coming Wednesday to try out lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Soon see mate. Trial and error with Tren ain't it!


Definitely. Can tell when you're on it it's a powerful drug.

Very happy with how I've reacted with regards to sides as well. All I've had to eat so far is weetabix and my waist is looking small.

No pip from yesterday's delt jab for the first time too which is a bonus.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Androxine you say.... I've got an amp coming Wednesday to try out lol


Yeah I was looking at your log and picked that up, look forward to hearing your results. I found an old post by @Rav212 here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/230494-androxine-alpha-pharma-water-based-tren-tried.html quite an interesting read.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Definitely. Can tell when you're on it it's a powerful drug.
> 
> Very happy with how I've reacted with regards to sides as well. All I've had to eat so far is weetabix and my waist is looking small.
> 
> No pip from yesterday's delt jab for the first time too which is a bonus.


This is what is intriguing me maintaining / gaining size but waist shrinking...... I like this


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Definitely. Can tell when you're on it it's a powerful drug.
> 
> Very happy with how I've reacted with regards to sides as well. All I've had to eat so far is weetabix and my waist is looking small.
> 
> No pip from yesterday's delt jab for the first time too which is a bonus.


Oh god yeah you can feel it, makes me feel great! This is why it becomes addictive lol

You're reacting very well, similar to me with sides - initial mental dreams then they go but night sweats stay lol Then a little bit of a short fuse but generally chilled 

About time! Delts FTW 



Nuts60 said:


> Yeah I was looking at your log and picked that up, look forward to hearing your results. I found an old post by @Rav212 here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/230494-androxine-alpha-pharma-water-based-tren-tried.html quite an interesting read.


Yeah that's what I read lol

He does look good too!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh god yeah you can feel it, makes me feel great! This is why it becomes addictive lol
> 
> You're reacting very well, similar to me with sides - initial mental dreams then they go but night sweats stay lol Then a little bit of a short fuse but generally chilled
> 
> ...


Yeah waist to delt ratio is awesome :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Yeah waist to delt ratio is awesome :thumb:


Lol, can tell he isn't natty for sure!!

Some guy at the gym today asked me what I'm injecting  I said it's irrelevant, ask me what I'm eating and my routine is first! He didn't.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, can tell he isn't natty for sure!!
> 
> Some guy at the gym today asked me what I'm injecting  I said it's irrelevant, ask me what I'm eating and my routine is first! He didn't.


From the sounds of things Paul's waist is shrinking no matter what he eats b4stard!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> From the sounds of things Paul's waist is shrinking no matter what he eats b4stard!


Because he's a freak! And I hate him.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> From the sounds of things Paul's waist is shrinking no matter what he eats b4stard!


Who's Paul?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> This is what is intriguing me maintaining / gaining size but waist shrinking...... I like this


Never experienced this before. Hard to get used to lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Who's Paul?


 :lol: took you long enough! Refer to rep yesterday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:



> :lol: took you long enough! Refer to rep yesterday


Oh lol. Not used to people calling me by my actual name on here haha. I always sign off 'Cheers Paul' to him now lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Oh lol. Not used to people calling me by my actual name on here haha. I always sign off 'Cheers Paul' to him now lol


Yes I know that's what made me laugh imagine having a verbal one to one conversation and at the end of every sentence you say cheers Paul :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Yes I know that's what made me laugh imagine having a verbal one to one conversation and at the end of every sentence you say cheers Paul :lol:


Strange innit haha


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Oh god yeah you can feel it, makes me feel great! This is why it becomes addictive lol
> 
> You're reacting very well, similar to me with sides - initial mental dreams then they go but night sweats stay lol Then a little bit of a short fuse but generally chilled
> 
> About time! Delts FTW


Disturbed sleep is the main side for me and I've just finished week 7 of 400mg tren e. The other night I got 3hrs lol but I had to get up at 4:00am to take my eldest to the coach meeting point so he could go Amsterdam with his footy team and my youngest had to go to his uncles as he's going Pontins! I was up a 2am lol.

Yet last night I slept through without getting up once!

And I agree, delts for the win! I missed a jab during the week so did 5ml yesterday, 2.5ml in each delt, zero pip today either, GOML:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little update on my saggy lower chest situation. Been taking 2.5mg Letrozole every 3 days and it's definately not looking as bad and the lump in me left t1tty has shrunk a lot.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Disturbed sleep is the main side for me and I've just finished week 7 of 400mg tren e. The other night I got 3hrs lol but I had to get up at 4:00am to take my eldest to the coach meeting point so he could go Amsterdam with his footy team and my youngest had to go to his uncles as he's going Pontins! I was up a 2am lol.
> 
> Yet last night I slept through without getting up once!
> 
> And I agree, delts for the win! I missed a jab during the week so did 5ml yesterday, 2.5ml in each delt, zero pip today either, GOML:lol:


What's your goal on the tren mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Disturbed sleep is the main side for me and I've just finished week 7 of 400mg tren e. The other night I got 3hrs lol but I had to get up at 4:00am to take my eldest to the coach meeting point so he could go Amsterdam with his footy team and my youngest had to go to his uncles as he's going Pontins! I was up a 2am lol.
> 
> Yet last night I slept through without getting up once!
> 
> And I agree, delts for the win! I missed a jab during the week so did 5ml yesterday, 2.5ml in each delt, zero pip today either, GOML:lol:


Pmsl. I've had the odd night like that.... But not to that extreme where you have things to do at silly o'clock  Unlucky!!

2.5ml in each delt!! I've done 3ml once, was a squeeze!! Bet you could get 20ml in your arms lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Disturbed sleep is the main side for me and I've just finished week 7 of 400mg tren e. The other night I got 3hrs lol but I had to get up at 4:00am to take my eldest to the coach meeting point so he could go Amsterdam with his footy team and my youngest had to go to his uncles as he's going Pontins! I was up a 2am lol.
> 
> Yet last night I slept through without getting up once!
> 
> And I agree, delts for the win! I missed a jab during the week so did 5ml yesterday, 2.5ml in each delt, zero pip today either, GOML:lol:





R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. I've had the odd night like that.... But not to that extreme where you have things to do at silly o'clock  Unlucky!!
> 
> 2.5ml in each delt!! I've done 3ml once, was a squeeze!! Bet you could get 20ml in your arms lol


How do you manage to train with that little sleep???

I need at least 6 hours, 7-8 is nice although I don't get it often.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How do you manage to train with that little sleep???
> 
> I need at least 6 hours, 7-8 is nice although I don't get it often.


Not sure tbh, you just do. Most nights I've got in bed at 10pm, dropped off at 11 and had 3-4 písses and got up at 4.30am 

Coffee and Sugar free RedBull helps


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What's your goal on the tren mate?


Holiday is in 11wks so I guess I want to be as big and as lean as possible lol. But yeah, kcals have been cut back slightly the last week so I'm officially cutting. 11wks is plenty of time!



Abc987 said:


> How do you manage to train with that little sleep???
> 
> I need at least 6 hours, 7-8 is nice although I don't get it often.


Tbf mate, I didn't train yesterday only did cardio. I went today to make up for missing it.

Glad I didn't go, apparently it was full of nob heads as it was bank holiday, not the usual morning crowd!

I usually get 5/6hrs even on tren, that was a tad extreme the other night.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Holiday is in 11wks so I guess I want to be as big and as lean as possible lol. But yeah, kcals have been cut back slightly the last week so I'm officially cutting. 11wks is plenty of time!
> 
> Tbf mate, I didn't train yesterday only did cardio. I went today to make up for missing it.
> 
> ...


Got a recent pic mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Holiday is in 11wks so I guess I want to be as big and as lean as possible lol. But yeah, kcals have been cut back slightly the last week so I'm officially cutting. 11wks is plenty of time!
> 
> Tbf mate, I didn't train yesterday only did cardio. I went today to make up for missing it.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear, could probably deal with 5-6hours although my mrs is gonna drop any day now so ill probably be up al night every night soon anyway. Started my first tren cycle yesterday, gone with tren a so I can drop it a week before the stag do I'm going on and carry on with mast, test until my next holiday 6-7 weeks after

Are you gonna start a journal? Will be interesting to see how a beast like yourself develops over 11 weeks


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You using t3 felonE? How do you dose it and do you just start off with a certain amount and leave it at that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> You using t3 felonE? How do you dose it and do you just start off with a certain amount and leave it at that?


Yeah on 25mcg mate,might up it to 50mcg. You can just keep at a dose or raises it a bit,from what I've read you don't go too high.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah on 25mcg mate,might up it to 50mcg. You can just keep at a dose or raises it a bit,from what I've read you don't go too high.





sen said:


> You using t3 felonE? How do you dose it and do you just start off with a certain amount and leave it at that?


From what I've read/been told no need to go over 100mcg.

I've started on 50mcg and will prob stay at that the entire cycle, maybe bump to 75mcg later on if I feel I need to. If mine was pharma I would have started @25 but it's hacks and have read it's under dosed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Foods been spot on today.

Meal 1. 6 Weetabix with whole milk

Meal 2. Shake with whole milk

Meal 3. Shake with whole milk

Meal 4. Pancakes

Just my turkey/veg meal and a shake left.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Foods been spot on today.
> 
> Meal 1. 6 Weetabix with whole milk
> 
> ...


Very adventurous lol

**** that for a laugh do ya not get bored


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

troponin said:


> no never mate, TBOL was my first ever anabolic and it was slightly disappointing to say the least. I have 40ml's of test E 300mg/ml 150 10mg dbol tablets, clomid + nolva in my stash draw so far, i've been stocking up as and when I can. I need to be able to see my abs and get quite a bit leaner before I want to start, i have a god awful metabolism - putting on strength and muscle is no problem but fat comes along with it even if macros are kept sensible.


shouldve done dbol over tbol if you wanted mass mate


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

zyphy said:


> shouldve done dbol over tbol if you wanted mass mate


Yeah I agree with that, all my research told me to go with the TBOL as there was no aromatization etc but I wish I went with DBOL now! Oh well you live and learn atleast now I know I don't get on too well with TBOL - next cycle will be injectable for sure


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Foods been spot on today.
> 
> Meal 1. 6 Weetabix with whole milk
> 
> ...


Bet your starving fatty?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Very adventurous lol
> 
> **** that for a laugh do ya not get bored


Not when I look in the mirror I don't lol.

I love Weetabix, love pancakes, love turkey. It's not a chore to me.

I like eating like this and looking like this.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bet your starving fatty?!


You'd think so but could quite happily not even eat the next meal.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

troponin said:


> Yeah I agree with that, all my research told me to go with the TBOL as there was no aromatization etc but I wish I went with DBOL now! Oh well you live and learn atleast now I know I don't get on too well with TBOL - next cycle will be injectable for sure


kickstart the injectable with dbol


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

zyphy said:


> kickstart the injectable with dbol


As soon as my bodyfats down to 15%ish i'll be starting.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You'd think so but could quite happily not even eat the next meal.


Mind over matter and all that. I've only had the post workout carbs today and rest has been protein and a few fats. Reigning it in!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Got a recent pic mate?





Abc987 said:


> That's good to hear, could probably deal with 5-6hours although my mrs is gonna drop any day now so ill probably be up al night every night soon anyway. Started my first tren cycle yesterday, gone with tren a so I can drop it a week before the stag do I'm going on and carry on with mast, test until my next holiday 6-7 weeks after
> 
> Are you gonna start a journal? Will be interesting to see how a beast like yourself develops over 11 weeks


I'll get a 10wk holiday cut journal up next week fellas.

Hopefully see some decent changes in that time so might be interesting!

I'm sh!t with updating journals but I'll promise to make more of an effort lol.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah on 25mcg mate,might up it to 50mcg. You can just keep at a dose or raises it a bit,from what I've read you don't go too high.


That's the thing with stuff like this... Some say 25mcg is no different to what you produce anyway yet you're eating whole villages and not gaining fat. That can't be just the tren. Some say 50-75mcg others say 100.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> From what I've read/been told no need to go over 100mcg.
> 
> I've started on 50mcg and will prob stay at that the entire cycle, maybe bump to 75mcg later on if I feel I need to. If mine was pharma I would have started @25 but it's hacks and have read it's under dosed


Any more than 50mcg for me whether it be ugl or pharma and it strips muscle off me.

That's even with high aas and protein


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Any more than 50mcg for me whether it be ugl or pharma and it strips muscle off me.
> 
> That's even with high aas and protein


Really? I've never used it before and only been in it for 2 days. One things for sure I was weak as fvck today

Do you get any sides from it?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Really? I've never used it before and only been in it for 2 days. One things for sure I was weak as fvck today
> 
> Do you get any sides from it?


Nothing, wouldn't even know I was using it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sticking to maintenance calories has been a lot easier than I thought it would be after pigging out lately.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had one of my little 'episodes' while out with Jiinx. Went all shaky,sweating and felt like I needed to eat something. It's not Diabetes cos I've had it checked so fvck knows.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just had one of my little 'episodes' while out with Jiinx. Went all shaky,sweating and felt like I needed to eat something. It's not Diabetes cos I've had it checked so fvck knows.


This is Tren. Had it many times mate.

It's the nutrient partitioning, it's crazy.

@gearchange will fill you in, he posted some great stuff on this and it all made sense!

I even went to the docs suspecting diabetes lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> This is Tren. Had it many times mate.
> 
> It's the nutrient partitioning, it's crazy.
> 
> ...


I've been getting it for years mate lol. Not the tren.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I've been getting it for years mate lol. Not the tren.


Then your Tren I bunk 

Seriously it can cause it mate. I had a spell of it, Chelsea got it too lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just had one of my little 'episodes' while out with Jiinx. Went all shaky,sweating and felt like I needed to eat something. It's not Diabetes cos I've had it checked so fvck knows.


I get these mate, hypoglycemic attacks. Dunno wtf causes them.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Then your Tren I bunk
> 
> Seriously it can cause it mate. I had a spell of it, Chelsea got it too lol


Fvck knows,think it's low blood sugar


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> I get these mate' date=' hypoglycemic attacks. Dunno wtf causes them.[/quote']
> 
> I've been getting palpitations for years too. Worse on stims.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've been getting palpitations for years too. Worse on stims.


Same haha, again unknown cause. I think my final decision to start using steroids consisted of something along the lines of "**** it, I'm falling apart anyway so might as well risk it" :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Same haha' date=' again unknown cause. I think my final decision to start using steroids consisted of something along the lines of "**** it, I'm falling apart anyway so might as well risk it" :laugh:


A few years ago I was just on the floor on the laptop and got a load of palpitations in a row and pain down my left arm. Could hardly breathe and thought I was having a heart attack. Called an ambulance and they strapped me up to the heart monitor and said I had an arrhythmia. Took me to hospital and said I'd had a fvcking panic attack haha.

Last year I was cutting natty in the middle of summer on fat burners and 1800 cals. Was walking to the gym and had a funny spell where my whole left side went numb and tingly,dropped my water bottle. Thought I was having a stroke. Called an ambulance who hooked me up again lol ffs. Said my arrhythmia had gone due to exercise but I wasn't eating enough for all the exercise/cardio I was doing.

I also get slight chest twinges where my heart is(have for a couple of yrs) but I just ignore it all now.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> A few years ago I was just on the floor on the laptop and got a load of palpitations in a row and pain down my left arm. Could hardly breathe and thought I was having a heart attack. Called an ambulance and they strapped me up to the heart monitor and said I had an arrhythmia. Took me to hospital and said I'd had a fvcking panic attack haha.
> 
> Last year I was cutting natty in the middle of summer on fat burners and 1800 cals. Was walking to the gym and had a funny spell where my whole left side went numb and tingly,dropped my water bottle. Thought I was having a stroke. Called an ambulance who hooked me up again lol ffs. Said my arrhythmia had gone due to exercise but I wasn't eating enough for all the exercise/cardio I was doing.
> 
> I also get slight chest twinges where my heart is(have for a couple of yrs) but I just ignore it all now.


Ouch, sounds scary mg: You genuinely think you're gonna die the first time you ever experience a panic attack don't ya :lol: First time I had one was laying in bed, all of a sudden chest went really tight, heart was thudding, started shaking. I was on beta blockers for anxiety at the time as well so I reached straight for the drawer, chewed one up and swallowed it (I've read that with the film-coated ones, you're not supposed to do this as too much can enter your system very quickly, which at that particular moment I saw as ideal haha). Didn't know whether it was my heart or an anxiety attack of some sort and I figured a beta blocker would cover both angles. Did the trick after a couple of minutes. Read up next day and discovered it was a panic attack.

Had a hypoglycemic and panic attack in one once as well lol, was still training at home and usually trained with some carbs in my system, this day though I'd only had some chicken and salad for breakfast before training. Did my arms, felt a bit off but not bad. Did hams, started feeling worse but again carried on. Started a 20 rep set of squats, felt funny, carried on anyway. I got to the end of the set, racked the weight and felt all the hypo symptoms, then I started getting the tight chest and thumping heartbeat and collapsed. When I woke up I was soaked in sweat like I'd just jumped out of the shower and got dressed without getting dried haha, had a bit of sugar water and was fine after that though. I've started drinking maltodextrin intra-workout now just to be safe heheh.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Ouch' date=' sounds scary mg: You genuinely think you're gonna die the first time you ever experience a panic attack don't ya [emoji38'] First time I had one was laying in bed, all of a sudden chest went really tight, heart was thudding, started shaking. I was on beta blockers for anxiety at the time as well so I reached straight for the drawer, chewed one up and swallowed it (I've read that with the film-coated ones, you're not supposed to do this as too much can enter your system very quickly, which at that particular moment I saw as ideal haha). Didn't know whether it was my heart or an anxiety attack of some sort and I figured a beta blocker would cover both angles. Did the trick after a couple of minutes. Read up next day and discovered it was a panic attack.
> 
> Had a hypoglycemic and panic attack in one once as well lol, was still training at home and usually trained with some carbs in my system, this day though I'd only had some chicken and salad for breakfast before training. Did my arms, felt a bit off but not bad. Did hams, started feeling worse but again carried on. Started a 20 rep set of squats, felt funny, carried on anyway. I got to the end of the set, racked the weight and felt all the hypo symptoms, then I started getting the tight chest and thumping heartbeat and collapsed. When I woke up I was soaked in sweat like I'd just jumped out of the shower and got dressed without getting dried haha, had a bit of sugar water and was fine after that though. I've started drinking maltodextrin intra-workout now just to be safe heheh.


Yeah mate. Never had a panic attack before so didn't know I was having one. Don't even know why I had one but it was seriously scary.

Now I just crack on and think fvck it lol.

Also never Google any symptoms anymore. A headache turns in to a brain tumour lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate. Never had a panic attack before so didn't know I was having one. Don't even know why I had one but it was seriously scary.
> 
> Now I just crack on and think fvck it lol.
> 
> Also never Google any symptoms anymore. A headache turns in to a brain tumour lol.


Exactly mate, "panic" attack but there's nothing to panic over lol, dafuq...

Yeah according to google searches and the NHS symptom checker I have 4 different types of cancer lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 26

Good Morning All

Starting Weight 14stone 1lb(197lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 4lbs(200lbs)

Well after one day at what I'd say is maintenance calories for me(3500) I've lost 3lbs.

This is after holding the same weight for 4 days at a big amount of calories.

Slept ok last night but did wake up twice for a p1ss drenched in sweat.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Eggs for breakfast???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Eggs for breakfast???


Nope lol. Not eating any chocolate or crap mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is my breakfast and off for a leg session now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> This is my breakfast and off for a leg session now
> 
> View attachment 169327


Good man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Couple of update pics from today


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Couple of update pics from today
> 
> View attachment 169329
> View attachment 169330


Add a few lean lbs mate and you'll be looking awesome :thumb:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

your legs are getting big mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Add a few lean lbs mate and you'll be looking awesome :thumb:


A good 10lbs at least. I look a lot skinnier in these home pics,that's why I pioneered the 'Changing Room Selfie' lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> your legs are getting big mate 1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Thanks mate. They've gone from my weakest to probably my strongest part.

Cheers Paul


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> A good 10lbs at least. I look a lot skinnier in these home pics,that's why I pioneered the 'Changing Room Selfie' lol


I know what you mean, at home I will look in the mirror and see one sight, get the gf to take a photo and it looks nothing like what I see????

Gym mirrors seem to really get the physique looking hench!

I've joined a new gym this week and its got great lighting and mirrors, they just spent over £1 million getting it done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I know what you mean, at home I will look in the mirror and see one sight, get the gf to take a photo and it looks nothing like what I see????
> 
> Gym mirrors seem to really get the physique looking hench!
> 
> I've joined a new gym this week and its got great lighting and mirrors, they just spent over £1 million getting it done


Definitely. I feel like a 150lb non lifter at home until I get to the gym and look a lot better.

Sh1t must be a nice gym then


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. They've gone from my weakest to probably my strongest part.
> 
> Cheers Paul


your going to a good size by the time summer hits us,at the rate your going mate

inspirational stuff Paul 

cheers shaun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Couple of update pics from today
> 
> View attachment 169329
> View attachment 169330


Tan has gone?

And your box is full


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> your going to a good size by the time summer hits us,at the rate your going mate
> 
> inspirational stuff Paul
> 
> cheers shaun


I don't think I'm gonna gain any more size before summer mate,not from lack of trying though lol.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Definitely. I feel like a 150lb non lifter at home until I get to the gym and look a lot better.
> 
> Sh1t must be a nice gym then


http://www.totalfitness.co.uk/health-club/wrexham

Just opened and needs a few alterations and more equipment, but management have told us that they are awaiting feedback from it's users over the next 4-5 weeks.

They will then react and move stuff around and get in the most requested machines etc

The 'say' that there is still a big pot of money to spend but it will be spent wisely........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tan has gone?
> 
> And your box is full


Sh1t lighting here mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sh1t lighting here mate


Can see your ginger genetics in those pics lol

Looking good though mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Can see your ginger genetics in those pics lol
> 
> Looking good though mate


Haha I do have ginger genetics. I'm freckly as fvck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> http://www.totalfitness.co.uk/health-club/wrexham
> 
> Just opened and needs a few alterations and more equipment, but management have told us that they are awaiting feedback from it's users over the next 4-5 weeks.
> 
> ...


Fvck me it's huge

That's what she said lol


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I don't think I'm gonna gain any more size before summer mate,not from lack of trying though lol.


oh yee of little faith...

i believe in you pal 

re summer

sorry i was thinking of our Scottish summer when i wrote that post,we get 2 or 3 days sun in the middle of July...

by which time,i'm thinking you will be bigger my friend :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Can see your ginger genetics in those pics lol
> 
> Looking good though mate


I'm genuinely stumped as to what to do atm. Ate 3500 calories yesterday and lost 3lbs overnight ffs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm genuinely stumped as to what to do atm. Ate 3500 calories yesterday and lost 3lbs overnight ffs


Horrible isn't it lol. This is where you can do 1 of 2 increase cals or up the Test.

Just the test too. The cycle is heavy in Tren which your body loves, but maybe it's holding back the growing aspect.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Horrible isn't it lol. This is where you can do 1 of 2 increase cals or up the Test.
> 
> Just the test too. The cycle is heavy in Tren which your body loves, but maybe it's holding back the growing aspect.


Brb going to the shop to get some fvcking easter eggs then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Brb going to the shop to get some fvcking easter eggs then lol


Lol

Easy route to cals.... 20ml of EVOO with each meal/shake


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Easy route to cals.... 20ml of EVOO with each meal/shake


I'd need a fvcking bottle with each meal I reckon


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm genuinely stumped as to what to do atm. Ate 3500 calories yesterday and lost 3lbs overnight ffs


Up gear and cals ;-). Win win


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'd need a fvcking bottle with each meal I reckon


Pmsl

Maybe a little horrible 

But it's an option.

Or 6 whole scrambled eggs with 2 solid meals?

Or do what you like


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Up gear and cals ;-). Win win


Just went shop and got 1tre chocolate milkshake,2x angel delights,2xpacks of biscuits and ate a Boost on way back.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just went shop and got 1tre chocolate milkshake,2x angel delights,2xpacks of biscuits and ate a Boost on way back.


Like I said... Do what you like 

Could murder some milkshake!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Slice of Wholemeal toast with pb can be around 300-350 cals easily

Use burgen or Dr Zaks for better micros and p2b butter for mega flavours and added protein, win win


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Like I said... Do what you like
> 
> Could murder some milkshake!!


Well I don't wanna be at the end of the cycle and looking the same,which is what I think is gonna happen tbh unless I get drastic and fvcking stuff my face now haha.

I don't even mind the abs getting blurry as long as I gain some muscle.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Well I don't wanna be at the end of the cycle and looking the same,which is what I think is gonna happen tbh unless I get drastic and fvcking stuff my face now haha.
> 
> I don't even mind the abs getting blurry as long as I gain some muscle.


An increase in test will help with gains over more tren and mega calories.

Dropping T3 could be an option too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> An increase in test will help with gains over more tren and mega calories.
> 
> Dropping T3 could be an option too


I've only got test e though. Was thinking about dropping the t3 actually.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've only got test e though. Was thinking about dropping the t3 actually.


What's wrong with adding test e. How much longer you staying on?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> What's wrong with adding test e. How much longer you staying on?


about 6 weeks mate. Won't it take too long to get going?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well I don't wanna be at the end of the cycle and looking the same,which is what I think is gonna happen tbh unless I get drastic and fvcking stuff my face now haha.
> 
> I don't even mind the abs getting blurry as long as I gain some muscle.


Abs are nice to have, but who sees them? Us and your mrs lol



G-man99 said:


> An increase in test will help with gains over more tren and mega calories.
> 
> Dropping T3 could be an option too


^this

What I said lol



FelonE said:


> I've only got test e though. Was thinking about dropping the t3 actually.


You could drop 1ml of Test E in for another 6 weeks or something.

Just take it above the mg of Tren you are on


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Test e will be fine


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Abs are nice to have, but who sees them? Us and your mrs lol
> 
> ^this
> 
> ...


Won't test e take too long to get going in 6 weeks?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> ^this
> 
> What I said lol


He only listens to his elders


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Got a few options there mate. I know what mine would be lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> He only listens to his elders


How old are you?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Won't test e take too long to get going in 6 weeks?


Test E gets working from the moment you inject it, it just takes a few weeks for physical signs to become noticed


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> How old are you?


40 soon :scared:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Test E gets working from the moment you inject it, it just takes a few weeks for physical signs to become noticed


Ok,cheers.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Won't test e take too long to get going in 6 weeks?


As the old cúnt said lol

2-3 weeks it'll be in full flow 



G-man99 said:


> He only listens to his elders


I'm 41


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> As the old cúnt said lol
> 
> 2-3 weeks it'll be in full flow
> 
> I'm 41


Well that's told me, ya old git :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done in a pack of Ginger Nuts lol. Fvck it I'm just gonna literally force feed myself for the next 6 odd weeks,fvck the fat bring on the gainz bruv.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just done in a pack of Ginger Nuts lol. Fvck it I'm just gonna literally force feed myself for the next 6 odd weeks,fvck the fat bring on the gainz bruv.


What's worse that can happen.... You hit cardio and do a cal deficit after lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What's worse that can happen.... You hit cardio and do a cal deficit after lol


Exactly,I'm not scared of getting fat cos I can melt that sh1t accidently lol. Wanna make the most of the rip and I ain't gonna do that on 3500 cals by the looks of it,more like double that easily.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Exactly,I'm not scared of getting fat cos I can melt that sh1t accidently lol. Wanna make the most of the rip and I ain't gonna do that on 3500 cals by the looks of it,more like double that easily.


It's a good plan mate.

But please don't jump on maintenance cals by Tuesday you indecisive príck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's a good plan mate.
> 
> But please don't jump on maintenance cals by Tuesday you indecisive príck


Nope,going all out now whether I get fat or not.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Bang a couple of my gains shakes in for 1000+ cals each, 5 eggs or 5 egg whites, 50g peanut butter, 25g coconut oil & 100g oats with a scoop of whey, couple of those a day for easy cals:thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Bang a couple of my gains shakes in for 1000+ cals each, 5 eggs or 5 egg whites, 50g peanut butter, 25g coconut oil & 100g oats with a scoop of whey, couple of those a day for easy cals:thumb:


Big shakes them lol. Def gonna be having oats in all shakes and my pancakes. Might give one of your shakes a go too,cheers.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Bloody hell mate, just caught up on the last 13 pages (2 days worth for **** sake??) and I can't believe how many times you change your mind lol!

Anyways your looking mega and its good to see you changing! Be starting my first injectable cycle soon I hope ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nope,going all out now whether I get fat or not.


Breakfast...

6 Scotch Pancakes

500ml Chocolate Milkshake

2 Scoops of Choc Whey

30g of Peanut Butter on the Pancakes

1,250 cals


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Bloody hell mate, just caught up on the last 13 pages (2 days worth for **** sake??) and I can't believe how many times you change your mind lol!
> 
> Anyways your looking mega and its good to see you changing! Be starting my first injectable cycle soon I hope ??


Lol I know I'm terrible,I'm sh1t at lean bulking I just need to go all out and cut at a later date.

You'll love it mate,test?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Breakfast...
> 
> 6 Scotch Pancakes
> 
> ...


Breakfast of champions right there my friend.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Breakfast of champions right there my friend.


Mate I could destroy that each day lol

No oats so no bloat either, save those for later in the day


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I know I'm terrible,I'm sh1t at lean bulking I just need to go all out and cut at a later date.
> 
> You'll love it mate,test?


Yeah man! Test E and a kickstart not sure on what yet... Either stanavar to cut or supedrol to lean bulk! Indecisive like you so I don't know what I'm doing!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate I could destroy that each day lol
> 
> No oats so no bloat either, save those for later in the day


I don't bloat on oats even when I was doing 600g a day lol. My ass was fvcking disgusting though,I was even disappointed in myself.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Yeah man?? Test E and a kickstart not sure on what yet... Either stanavar to cut or supedrol to lean bulk! Indecisive like you so I don't know what I'm doing!


The only kicker I used was M1T and it was epic lol. The pumps were painful though.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> The only kicker I used was M1T and it was epic lol. The pumps were painful though.


Trying to decide is hard work lol! Might run a log too, don't think it will be as successful as this one though, yours seem to be out of control


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Trying to decide is hard work lol! Might run a log too, don't think it will be as successful as this one though, yours seem to be out of control


Lol mine go crazy for some reason,think it's all the semi naked pics.....the benders love it lol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol mine go crazy for some reason,think it's all the semi naked pics.....the benders love it lol.


 @robLET being the prime suspect haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> @robLET being the prime suspect haha


Haha well I wasn't gonna name and shame but........


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I don't bloat on oats even when I was doing 600g a day lol. My ass was fvcking disgusting though,I was even disappointed in myself.


Can't beat a rotten àrse! Best at night when Mrs has her head resting on my lap.... Silent one slips out 



ajguy1243 said:


> @robLET being the prime suspect haha


You raaaaaaang!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> As the old cúnt said lol
> 
> 2-3 weeks it'll be in full flow
> 
> I'm 41


Didn't realise you were this old!! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Didn't realise you were this old!! :laugh:


PMSL

I'm not!

I am the grand age of 30


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> I am the grand age of 30


Not sure why I was taking the p1ss really I am 47 next week Ffs h34r:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Not sure why I was taking the p1ss really I am 47 next week Ffs h34r:


Now that is old!! Real old. 

But do you have the physique of a 47 year old..... That's the question


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Now that is old!! Real old.
> 
> But do you have the physique of a 47 year old..... That's the question


Well not your average 47 year old  if I keep my face obscured and you squint a bit 30 something is doable


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Well not your average 47 year old  if I keep my face obscured and you squint a bit 30 something is doable


Look straight at me and you'd think I was 20 lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just nailed my turkey/baked beans and veg meal followed by 2 strawberry Angel Delights


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just nailed my turkey/baked beans and veg meal *followed by 2 strawberry Angel Delights*


You're living the dream. :001_tt2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> You're living the dream. :001_tt2:


Would be if I could fvcking gain lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just nailed my turkey/baked beans and veg meal followed by 2 strawberry Angel Delights


Hate Angel Delight! Lol

Get some Quark and scoop of whey


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Big shakes them lol. Def gonna be having oats in all shakes and my pancakes. Might give one of your shakes a go too,cheers.


Haha when I first started making them I thought "this is gonna be fvcking grim" actually really nice:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> *Hate Angel Delight*! Lol
> 
> Get some Quark and scoop of whey


You're dead to me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 27

Good Monday Morning Muff Munchers

Had a good nights sleep.

Just jabbed 2ml in my delt for the first time ,only done 1ml before. Got a feeling I'm gonna know about it for a few days lol. Sat with the hot water bottle on it and smoking a *** to relax (yeah I smoke,fvck off).


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Just scanned back 4 pages and can't see a selfie... Whats going on????


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Just scanned back 4 pages and can't see a selfie... Whats going on????


Post 1637 lol


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Post 1637 lol


lol one page further and I'd have found it...

You are looking good though. Sad thing is - once cycle, and part way into another one and you look better than most guys who have been blasting and cruising for a good couple of years! I say sad because I'll be in that category too. Still got plans of competing?

Edit - just remembered that I fist spoke to you when you were starting your first cycle. At that time people were telling you your legs were too small, you were eating too much and you needed to squat more! How times change.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You're dead to me


It's the smell lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sammym said:


> Sad thing is - once cycle, and part way into another one and you look better than most guys who have been blasting and cruising for a good couple of years!


Morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> lol one page further and I'd have found it...
> 
> You are looking good though. Sad thing is - once cycle, and part way into another one and you look better than most guys who have been blasting and cruising for a good couple of years! I say sad because I'll be in that category too. Still got plans of competing?
> 
> Edit - just remembered that I fist spoke to you when you were starting your first cycle. At that time people were telling you your legs were too small, you were eating too much and you needed to squat more! How times change.


Lol. I've gotta admit I'm blessed with a good metabolism and respond really well to aas. I do eat properly and train hard to though.

Yeah definitely want to compete still,was planning on next year but I need to be bigger first. Would like to do a bb show but am probably more suited to physique atm until I can pack on some proper size.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol. I've gotta admit *I'm blessed with a good metabolism and respond really well to aas. I do eat properly and train hard to though. *
> 
> Yeah definitely want to compete still,was planning on next year but I need to be bigger first. Would like to do a bb show but am probably more suited to physique atm until I can pack on some proper size.


In the real world that means you have a decent work ethic and some self control... Genetics help. But without that you'd not look like you do.

Your goals are personal - but you have plenty of different compounds to try when you are ready! FelonE after a mass cycle with test and deca would be interesting. Food bills would be pretty hefty though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> In the real world that means you have a decent work ethic and some self control... Genetics help. But without that you'd not look like you do.
> 
> Your goals are personal - but you have plenty of different compounds to try when you are ready! FelonE after a mass cycle with test and deca would be interesting. Food bills would be pretty hefty though.


Yeah much as I'm loving tren it's not gonna be a good bulker for me I don't think,as a cutter it'd be great. Gonna do a proper bulk over the winter.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sammym said:


> In the real world that means you have a decent work ethic and some self control... Genetics help. But without that you'd not look like you do.
> 
> Your goals are personal - but you have plenty of different compounds to try when you are ready! FelonE after a mass cycle with test and deca would be interesting. Food bills would be pretty hefty though.


Would be good to see him on a bulk with deca 

See the food part, it would be the same as a cut or cheaper. I've just cut on 7 meals a day.

Spuds. Oats and rice are cheap. 5kg of spuds are £2 and 1kg of oats are less than £1 and so is 1kg of rice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Would be good to see him on a bulk with deca
> 
> See the food part, it would be the same as a cut or cheaper. I've just cut on 7 meals a day.
> 
> Spuds. Oats and rice are cheap. 5kg of spuds are £2 and 1kg of oats are less than £1 and so is 1kg of rice


I always get lots of food for cheap


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Would be good to see him on a bulk with deca
> 
> See the food part, it would be the same as a cut or cheaper. I've just cut on 7 meals a day.
> 
> Spuds. Oats and rice are cheap. 5kg of spuds are £2 and 1kg of oats are less than £1 and so is 1kg of rice


Yeah but your mrs probably doesn't insist in shopping in Waitrose and buying organic stuff... Apparently it "tastes better" all I know is it costs more... To take on board what you are saying though. It's a good point.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Yeah but your mrs probably doesn't insist in shopping in Waitrose and buying organic stuff... Apparently it "tastes better" all I know is it costs more... To take on board what you are saying though. It's a good point.


I buy my food separately


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I buy my food separately


Yeah but we have already worked out I'm lazier than you. 

As an aside mate - you and the mrs still on the melanotan? I dropped it when I got hectic at work. But now my Mrs who didn't like it wants to try it before the holiday... I've got to jab her though. She works for the NHS and is scared to pin herself! Even though I dropped it well over a month ago I've still kept my tan. Crazy stuff.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Yeah but we have already worked out I'm lazier than you.
> 
> As an aside mate - you and the mrs still on the melanotan? I dropped it when I got hectic at work. But now my Mrs who didn't like it wants to try it before the holiday... I've got to jab her though. She works for the NHS and is scared to pin herself! Even though I dropped it well over a month ago I've still kept my tan. Crazy stuff.


Yeah both still on it and loving it mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I always get lots of food for cheap


Yup, because we're a pair of tight àrses lol



sammym said:


> Yeah but your mrs probably doesn't insist in shopping in Waitrose and buying organic stuff... Apparently it "tastes better" all I know is it costs more... To take on board what you are saying though. It's a good point.


Nah, she realises food it fuel lol

Don't get me wrong the odd bit of food from M&S is nice, but it's all the same.

Dump her mate


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Yup, because we're a pair of tight àrses lol
> 
> Nah, she realises food it fuel lol
> 
> ...


Dump her... - how much would a cleaner, cook, laundry lady and hooker cost me in comparison? She's excellent value for money. I pray that she never works out I use this site or what I write.

M&S do a nice meal thing - whole chicken, side, desert for two, and a bottle of wine for £10. Love it. I don't drink but the bottle costs £7ish quid alone. Thats what I do on the rare occasion she allows/wants me to cook.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sammym said:


> Dump her... - how much would a cleaner, cook, laundry lady and hooker cost me in comparison? She's excellent value for money. I pray that she never works out I use this site or what I write.
> 
> M&S do a nice meal thing - whole chicken, side, desert for two, and a bottle of wine for £10. Love it. I don't drink but the bottle costs £7ish quid alone. Thats what I do on the rare occasion she allows/wants me to cook.


Well, I have a cleaner and ironing done.... £50 a month. 

Yeah me too, may change my username tbh lol

That is a decent buy, get a red wine and cook some diced beef in a slow cooker


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Well, I have a cleaner and ironing done.... £50 a month.
> 
> Yeah me too, may change my username tbh lol
> 
> That is a decent buy, get a red wine and cook some diced beef in a slow cooker


And the hookers bill?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> And the hookers bill?


That's free, girls open their legs easily nowadays


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That's free, girls open their legs easily nowadays


Bottle of Lambrini and ya gtg


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

:lol: :lol:

Back to bulking :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bottle of Lambrini and ya gtg


Don't even need that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well it's around 10am and so far I've had......

6 weetabix with whole milk,half a pck of Hob Nobs,pack of sweets and a shake with 100g oats and 20ml evoo in.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well it's around 10am and so far I've had......
> 
> 6 weetabix with whole milk,half a pck of Hob Nobs,pack of sweets and a shake with 100g oats and 20ml evoo in.


My man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> My man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper day done homies

Felt great,strong. Set a pb on incline bench(smith) 120kg for 2.

Set a pb on reps of dips with the big chain round my neck

Set a pb on bent over rows, 120kg for 4 sets of 5.

Set a pb on pull downs,117kg for a few reps.

My mate has joined my gym now and he's on the gear,looking good too. Natty fvckers be hatin hard haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice incline bench


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Nice incline bench


Cheers mate. Very happy.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Wish one of my mates would join the gym,be good to have someone to train with but my mates are all lazy [email protected]


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Wish one of my mates would join the gym,be good to have someone to train with but my mates are all lazy [email protected]


I told him I don't wanna train with him cos I like training alone lol. He had a partner with him anyway.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Since 10am I've had 2 chocolate Aeros, shake with 100g oats,pancakes with 50g oats and scoop of Matrix whey(loaded with sh1t)


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

You must be fcuking buzzing from all those pb's.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> You must be fcuking buzzing from all those pb's.


Really am mate. Such a boost. Very very happy


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Really am mate. Such a boost. Very very happy


You'll be itching to get back in there and smash some more. Haha.

Can't beat the feeling of muliple pb's. Had a back session like that a couple of months back and - as the rack faces the window - I could see in the reflection all the blokes nudging eachother and pointing. Was a major boost.

They were probably saying "Look at that fcuking ***", but in my head they were checking the gains brah! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> You'll be itching to get back in there and smash some more. Haha.
> 
> Can't beat the feeling of muliple pb's. Had a back session like that a couple of months back and - as the rack faces the window - I could see in the reflection all the blokes nudging eachother and pointing. Was a major boost.
> 
> They were probably saying "Look at that fcuking ***", but in my head they were checking the gains brah!


It's mad what a confidence booster it is. As a natty I was stuck on 70kg for incline bench. A full cycle and the four weeks of this one has had incredible results for me.

Every session now I just want to lift more weight lol.

Leg day tomorrow, game on mate.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> It's mad what a confidence booster it is. As a natty I was stuck on 70kg for incline bench. A full cycle and the four weeks of this one has had incredible results for me.
> 
> Every session now I just want to lift more weight lol.
> 
> Leg day tomorrow, game on mate.


You're looking better than some guys with several more cycles under their belts, fella.

I bet in the next 3-4 weeks you'll break every current pb by a good margin.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> You're looking better than some guys with several more cycles under their belts, fella.
> 
> I bet in the next 3-4 weeks you'll break every current pb by a good margin.


I trained for 2yrs natty and counted every calorie etc,hardly had a cheat. Put myself in a good position to take aas I reckon. Probably half decent genetics too.

Well I'm all out bulking so the food will be there to fuel some strength gains.

Tren is being really good to me, I love it lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha really good to see these PBs and great resopnse to Tren mate. I remember when you were curious/cautious about it and look at u now - gainz galore.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Haha really good to see these PBs and great resopnse to Tren mate. I remember when you were curious/cautious about it and look at u now - gainz galore.


Lol I know mate I was nervous I'd murder my Mrs on it haha. Fvcking loving it though. Every session at the gym is better than the last.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I know mate I was nervous I'd murder my Mrs on it haha. Fvcking loving it though. Every session at the gym is better than the last.


Haha tell me about it mate. Few more weeks left to go yet!! Enjoy the ride :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol Mrs and me took a pic for her fb earlier and a lad she went school with just messaged her asking what I'm taking and would I give him advice. I told her to get him to request me and I'll have a chat with him. Love helping people if I can.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Lol Mrs and me took a pic for her fb earlier and a lad she went school with just messaged her asking what I'm taking and would I give him advice. I told her to get him to request me and I'll have a chat with him. Love helping people if I can.


Especially for £80 a vial... :devil2:

Seriously though, it's nice to be able to help others along. Fair play to you, bud.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Especially for £80 a vial... :devil2:
> 
> Seriously though, it's nice to be able to help others along. Fair play to you, bud.


Lol That's cheap isn't it.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Lol That's cheap isn't it.


Mate's rates. :thumbup1:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I told him I don't wanna train with him cos I like training alone lol. He had a partner with him anyway.


I'm like that lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work on the PB's today bud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> I'm like that lol.


Less distraction ain't it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good work on the PB's today bud


Cheers mate. Hopefully they keep coming.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What was your first cycle again mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> What was your first cycle again mate?


My very first dabble was m1t/test but didn't finish it and stopped training. First full cycle was test/winny, my last one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays calories/macros.............are you ready lol

Calories-6676

Protein-375 Carbs-700 Fat-254

Yeah buddy haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Same again tomorrow


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Todays calories/macros.............are you ready lol
> 
> Calories-6676
> 
> ...


**** me, any chance of listing it lol?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> **** me, any chance of listing it lol?


He'd be here till tomorrow :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> **** me, any chance of listing it lol?


Meal 1. 6 Weetabix with 500ml whole milk/packet of Hobnobs

Meal 2. Shake with 500ml whole milk and 100g oats/20ml evoo

Meal 3. Shake with 500ml whole milk and 100g oats/2xchocolate Aeros

Meal 4. Pancakes with 50g oats/scoop of Matrix Protein

Meal 5. 450g lean turkey mince and 1 tin of baked beans/200g mixed veg

Meal 6. Shake with 500ml whole milk


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Meal 1. 6 Weetabix with 500ml whole milk/packet of Hobnobs
> 
> Meal 2. Shake with 500ml whole milk and 100g oats/20ml evoo
> 
> ...


Fat Boy Slim your going be called hahaha :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Fat Boy Slim your going be called hahaha :thumb:


As long as it's not Skinny W4nker lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done my mt2 jab and fvck me did it hurt when I pushed the plunger down,properly hurt more than any im jab I've done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 28

Morning ************

Well had a great day yesterday,smashed some pbs/smashed in the food. Put 2ml in my delt which was also a pb as only put 1ml in before and woke up with no pip today.

Sitting at 14stone 9lbs(205lbs) today after yesterday's epic calorie intake lol.

Lower day today so hoping I can either add weight or reps to my squat.

Slept upstairs in bed for the first time in 4 weeks last night (gets too hot in the bedroom) and slept ok.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been up 2 and a half hours and had about 6 raging boners already lol. Can see me getting banned from the gym today.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Been up 2 and a half hours and had about 6 raging boners already lol. Can see me getting banned from the gym today.


Hahaha. I woke up about 10 times last night, either me or the baby waking me up and everytime I had a ragging stiffy. Pain in the ass when you need a pvss lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha. I woke up about 10 times last night, either me or the baby waking me up and everytime I had a ragging stiffy. Pain in the ass when you need a pvss lol


Lol I know. How's the baby doing mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I know. How's the baby doing mate?


She's good mate. They both come home yesterday afternoon.

She feels so small though, I felt like I was going to break her changing her clothes I had to get the mrs to help lol.

It's nice seeing her big sister with her, she's 5. She only let's you hold her for a minute or 2 then you have to give her back to her lol.

She don't want to play or do anything, just cuddle her baby sister.

Probably won't last long lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> She's good mate. They both come home yesterday afternoon.
> 
> She feels so small though, I felt like I was going to break her changing her clothes I had to get the mrs to help lol.
> 
> ...


All sounds good then mate. Bet she'll be bulking/putting on weight better than me lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> All sounds good then mate. Bet she'll be bulking/putting on weight better than me lol.


Your lack of weight gain is getting me a bit worried. I've lost 3.5lbs since Friday and still no abs.

I wanted to end up 15st 10-12% but that seems unlikely as I'm still on low cals and your smashing them in and still bit gaining weight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Your lack of weight gain is getting me a bit worried. I've lost 3.5lbs since Friday and still no abs.
> 
> I wanted to end up 15st 10-12% but that seems unlikely as I'm still on low cals and your smashing them in and still bit gaining weight


I think I just need an obscene amount of calories mate. I'm up 8lbs in 4 weeks but as soon as I lower them calories I start shrinking lol.

How far have you got until you get to 15st mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I think I just need an obscene amount of calories mate. I'm up 8lbs in 4 weeks but as soon as I lower them calories I start shrinking lol.
> 
> How far have you got until you get to 15st mate?


7 weeks 2 days until first holiday (stag do)

I'm staying in after but probably just mast and test for another 6 weeks until next holiday

So I need abs out which means staying on low cals for a bit :-(


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> 7 weeks 2 days until first holiday (stag do)
> 
> I'm staying in after but probably just mast and test for another 6 weeks until next holiday
> 
> So I need abs out which means staying on low cals for a bit :-(


What you weighing atm?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What you weighing atm?


14.9 mate but still no abs. They ain't far away though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> 14.9 mate but still no abs. They ain't far away though


That's what I weighed this morning too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's what I weighed this morning too


Your bf is where I want to be though, still got a way to go and think 5lbs whilst cutting bf might be a little to ambitious. I'm gonna give it a fvcking good go though.

We shall see ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Your bf is where I want to be though, still got a way to go and think 5lbs whilst cutting bf might be a little to ambitious. I'm gonna give it a fvcking good go though.
> 
> We shall see ;-)


That's all you can do mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 28
> 
> Morning ************
> 
> ...


Good work fatty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good work fatty


Fat gains are still gains lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fat gains are still gains lol


Scale gainz!! 

What you up to today on the food??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower Day done

Was fvcking hot in the gym,was sweating even before I'd touched a weight lol.

Squat-140kgx1,120kgx4,120kgx3,120kgx2

Leg press-275kg for 4 sets of 8

Bb lunges-45kg for 4 sets of 5

Seated hams-60kg for 4 sets of 8

Leg ext-stack for 4 sets of 8

Seated calf raises-90kgx4 sets

Standing calf raises-140kgx 4sets

Haven't been able to get a single rep @140kg on squats for a while so was happy to get one today. Kept coughing loads and was so out of breath today.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lower Day done
> 
> Was fvcking hot in the gym,was sweating even before I'd touched a weight lol.
> 
> ...


You still doing cardio or you knocked it on the head now? I here it's hard to cardio on tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Scale gainz!!
> 
> What you up to today on the food??


So far I've had

weetabix/500ml whole milk

shake with 100g oate/500ml whole milk

shake with 100g oate/500ml whole milk

Custard pastry thing

Blueberry muffin

Lidls version of Ben and Jerrys cookie dough ice-cream


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You still doing cardio or you knocked it on the head now? I here it's hard to cardio on tren


Nah fvck doing cardio on this,I'm fvcked going upstairs to the toilet mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So far I've had
> 
> weetabix/500ml whole milk
> 
> ...


Excellent work, so about 4k already lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Excellent work, so about 4k already lol


Yep lol. Hard life but someones gotta do it haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nah fvck doing cardio on this,I'm fvcked going upstairs to the toilet mate.


I better smash it in before it gets going then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yep lol. Hard life but someones gotta do it haha


You are that someone!

I've just booked a table for me and the Mrs for dinner later, steak, lots of steak. Maybe a mix grill.... Maybe a desert.

Decisions


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I better smash it in before it gets going then lol


I would tbh I'm huffing and puffing like an old man these days. Thought I was having an asthma attack after me and the Mrs got down and dirty the other day lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You are that someone!
> 
> I've just booked a table for me and the Mrs for dinner later, steak, lots of steak. Maybe a mix grill.... Maybe a desert.
> 
> Decisions


Get it down ya mate. Love a mixed grill.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I would tbh I'm huffing and puffing like an old man these days. Thought I was having an asthma attack after me and the Mrs got down and dirty the other day lol


Well I've got no chance of that sort if cardio for a bit lol. Better hope she's up for a regular nosh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Get it down ya mate. Love a mixed grill.


I shall keep you updated lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I shall keep you updated lol


With pics please


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So far I've had
> 
> weetabix/500ml whole milk
> 
> ...


Winds me up everytime I see what your eating and getting away with you b*stard.

What happened to tuna, oats and whey. I preferred reading about that lol ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So far I've had
> 
> weetabix/500ml whole milk
> 
> ...


Winds me up everytime I see what your eating and getting away with you b*stard.

What happened to tuna, oats and whey. I preferred reading about that lol ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You are that someone!
> 
> I've just booked a table for me and the Mrs for dinner later, steak, lots of steak. Maybe a mix grill.... Maybe a desert.
> 
> Decisions


Order what you fancy then persuade the mrs she wants something you fancy too. Win win


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Winds me up everytime I see what your eating and getting away with you b*stard.
> 
> What happened to tuna, oats and whey. I preferred reading about that lol ;-)


I stopped cos you lot took the p1ss lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I stopped cos you lot took the p1ss lol


And because you love hobnobs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> With pics please


Of course sir


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You are that someone!
> 
> I've just booked a table for me and the Mrs for dinner later, steak, lots of steak. Maybe a mix grill.... Maybe a desert.
> 
> Decisions


Went for steak Saturday night, well the missus had filet I had a steak burger, topped with bbq pulled beef and Monterey jack cheese, was bloody lovely...



And a cheeky pint of Peroni with a glimpse of the missus's cleavage if you look close enough:lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Went for steak Saturday night, well the missus had filet I had a steak burger, topped with bbq pulled beef and Monterey jack cheese, was bloody lovely...
> 
> View attachment 169426
> 
> ...


Looks lovely. Food as well ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Went for steak Saturday night, well the missus had filet I had a steak burger, topped with bbq pulled beef and Monterey jack cheese, was bloody lovely...
> 
> View attachment 169426
> 
> ...


That burger looks epic lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That burger looks epic lol


Mate, it was!

At first I was like, how the fvck am I gonna fit that in my mouth, but it just melted away lol.

Lasted about 30seconds haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Mate, it was!
> 
> At first I was like, how the fvck am I gonna fit that in my mouth, but it just melted away lol.
> 
> Lasted about 30seconds haha


What restaurant mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Mate, it was!
> 
> At first I was like, how the fvck am I gonna fit that in my mouth, but it just melted away lol.
> 
> Lasted about 30seconds haha


Went straight to them arms lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays cals-around 5500


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What restaurant mate?


Miller and Carter mate. Missus said the fillet steak was very nice too.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> Went for steak Saturday night, well the missus had filet I had a steak burger, topped with bbq pulled beef and Monterey jack cheese, was bloody lovely...
> 
> View attachment 169426
> 
> ...


Had something very similar last week, with smoked cheese and pulled pork on it. Came on a brioche bun though.

T'was awesome to be fair!

I ended up having 9 pints of Morretti though :-(


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Went for steak Saturday night, well the missus had filet I had a steak burger, topped with bbq pulled beef and Monterey jack cheese, was bloody lovely...
> 
> View attachment 169426
> 
> ...


I seen her spread eagle before, would bang 

I went for a braised steak and pulled pork pie topped with mash and cheese, veggies and a J20 lol

Was ok, should of have a steak ffs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Todays cals-around 5500


Few hours left yet


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Miller and Carter mate. Missus said the fillet steak was very nice too.


I love miller and carter. Mrs hasn't wanted to go being preggers she can't have a steak cooked how she likes it but now the baby is here won't be long. We drove past it yesterday and she said that's where she wants to go first

Never had a burger there though. Might have to have one of the bad boys next time.

I normally have a ribeye or t bone surf and turf with the lobster tail


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Few hours left yet


Can the hear the Custard Creams knocking on the cupboard door lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Can the hear the Custard Creams knocking on the cupboard door lol.


Pmsl

Tell the cúnts to be quiet and have some mans biscuits..... CHOCOLATE HOBNOBS


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I seen her spread eagle before, would bang
> 
> I went for a braised steak and pulled pork pie topped with mash and cheese, veggies and a J20 lol
> 
> Was ok, should of have a steak ffs


You went to a steak restaurant and ordered a pie???? You deserve for it to be just ok lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Can the hear the Custard Creams knocking on the cupboard door lol.


You gonna carry on with the t3 now you're bulking mate?

Bet you're scared to come of it with all these kcals you're putting away now lol!

Tbf, I know a lot of people carry on using t3 when bulking to minimise fat gain.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Tell the cúnts to be quiet and have some mans biscuits..... CHOCOLATE HOBNOBS


Shvt all over a custard cream


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> You gonna carry on with the t3 now you're bulking mate?
> 
> Bet you're scared to come of it with all these kcals you're putting away now lol!
> 
> Tbf, I know a lot of people carry on using t3 when bulking to minimise fat gain.


Stopped it the other day mate. I'm not scared of putting fat on,can get it off quicker than I put it on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jabbed 1ml of test e Monday with the rip @Sharpy76


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Jabbed 1ml of test e Monday with the rip @Sharpy76


Good man ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Good man ;-)


2ml for the first time in my delt and no pip whatsoever lol was expecting serious pip. It's a bit red but my delts always do that.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You went to a steak restaurant and ordered a pie???? You deserve for it to be just ok lol


It sounded nice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> You gonna carry on with the t3 now you're bulking mate?
> 
> Bet you're scared to come of it with all these kcals you're putting away now lol!
> 
> Tbf, I know a lot of people carry on using t3 when bulking to minimise fat gain.


I think @Sambuca bulked with T3 and still gained a load of weight...


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 2ml for the first time in my delt and no pip whatsoever lol was expecting serious pip. It's a bit red but my delts always do that.


Think mixing it lessens pip somewhat. Sure I've read that somewhere!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Think mixing it lessens pip somewhat. Sure I've read that somewhere!


Dunno but I did it very slow and sat with a hot water bottle on it for a good half hour after.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work on the squats today mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good work on the squats today mate


Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eating a big bowl of ice-cream with a scoop of whey in


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Eating a big bowl of ice-cream with a scoop of whey in


Which ice cream?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Which ice cream?


Vanilla


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Vanilla


Mrs having half?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mrs having half?


Haha nah she had her own,luckily for her


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I think @Sambuca bulked with T3 and still gained a load of weight...


I did 50mcg uni pharma ed for 4-5months can't remember weight Gain but was around 12 finished at 15,9 lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I did 50mcg uni pharma ed for 4-5months can't remember weight Gain but was around 12 finished at 15,9 lol


Knew it was something daft like that.

@FelonE 50mcg is the sweet spot! Now eat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 29

Morning Biatches

Slept well last night, woke up once for a p1ss.

Lost 1lb since yesterday,even though I got 5500 cals yesterday lol. Fvcking hard work this bulking business.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 29
> 
> Morning Biatches
> 
> ...


just keep eating if ur not eating eat something


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> just keep eating if ur not eating eat something


Lol gonna have to be like that I reckon. Don't think I'll choose tren for a bulk again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stuffing my face with biscuits atm. Then gonna have a shake with oats and evoo.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 29
> 
> Morning Biatches
> 
> ...


Haha, tren. Lovely jubbly tren


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

5500 cals and can't put weight on, my nightmare lol. It'd be okay if u can eat McDonald's 3x a day easy calories but imagine 5500 100% clean food, making me feel sick lol. Pile them biscuits in fam!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalun said:


> 5500 cals and can't put weight on, my nightmare lol. It'd be okay if u can eat McDonald's 3x a day easy calories but imagine 5500 100% clean food, making me feel sick lol. Pile them biscuits in fam!


It's tren. I've done 5500-7k cals a day and scales stayed the same lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> It's tren. I've done 5500-7k cals a day and scales stayed the same lol


Guess I'm lucky I was bulking on 300/300/300 TTM and went from 180-198 on 4k cals lol. Cutting down now though hopefully it'll fall off, 1 jab left and don't even think it's 2ml worth so be underdosed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Guess I'm lucky I was bulking on 300/300/300 TTM and went from 180-198 on 4k cals lol. Cutting down now though hopefully it'll fall off, 1 jab left and don't even think it's 2ml worth so be underdosed.


Yes you are lol

How long you been on?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Yes you are lol
> 
> How long you been on?


14 weeks Friday.

Was just recomping initially first 4 weeks then bulking 9 weeks now cutting. Wasn't sure what I wanted initially. Well more a case of hadn't worked out that if I'd of got the bf I wanted I'd only be about 170lbs which I wouldn't wanna be, so had to bulk up a bit more. @liam0810 helped me see sense and I feel better for it, added some decent size granted some fat also but I'm not worried it'll shift.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalun said:


> 14 weeks Friday.
> 
> Was just recomping initially first 4 weeks then bulking 9 weeks now cutting. Wasn't sure what I wanted initially. Well more a case of hadn't worked out that if I'd of got the bf I wanted I'd only be about 170lbs which I wouldn't wanna be, so had to bulk up a bit more. @liam0810 helped me see sense and I feel better for it, added some decent size granted some fat also but I'm not worried it'll shift.


He knows his stuff mate, done wonders with me lol


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

If I ate 5500 cals within days I'd look like Vanessa Feltz after eating James Cordon.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> If I ate 5500 cals within days I'd look like Vanessa Feltz after eating James Cordon.


Have you seen what his 5500cals consists of as well???

Custard creams

Cake

More biscuits

More cake

Milkshake

More biscuits

More cake

And a bit of turkey mince

Lol @FelonE you lucky fvck


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

5700 cal for me too. felt a bit sick by 6pm...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> 5700 cal for me too. felt a bit sick by 6pm...


not many carbs there mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ajguy1243 said:


> not many carbs there mate


Hopefully enough to keep me in check till next week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Have you seen what his 5500cals consists of as well???
> 
> Custard creams
> 
> ...


I'm lean bulking lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> 5700 cal for me too. felt a bit sick by 6pm...


Lol good stuff. Don't be sick for fvcks sake,have to get them calories back.in again haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> 5500 cals and can't put weight on, my nightmare lol. It'd be okay if u can eat McDonald's 3x a day easy calories but imagine 5500 100% clean food, making me feel sick lol. Pile them biscuits in fam!


People say I'm lucky but I don't fvcking feel it tbh


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Lol good stuff. Don't be sick for fvcks sake,have to get them calories back.in again haha


Prefer the crumpets and rice pud over the sugary stuff. Lyons Syrup cake & custard was epic though.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> People say I'm lucky but I don't fvcking feel it tbh


Screw that I'm only bulking at 3500 I'd really struggle to eat as many cals as you have to


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Screw that I'm only bulking at 3500 I'd really struggle to eat as many cals as you have to


It is hard mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It is hard mate


I bet,I bulk eating clean but I couldn't at 5500 a day no way


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me being a bus w4nker


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Me being a bus w4nker


And in shorts too ffs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> And in shorts too ffs


Shorts and TN's  Hard nut look lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> And in shorts too ffs


If you've got it.....They're lucky I've got my fvcking top on mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Shorts and TN's  Hard nut look lol


95s lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 95s lol


Always get them mixed up lol!

Have to say yours arms are looking pretty big in that top mate :thumb: How do you forearms respond?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Always get them mixed up lol!
> 
> Have to say yours arms are looking pretty big in that top mate :thumb: How do you forearms respond?


Thanks mate. My forearms respond well,pretty decent.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. My forearms respond well,pretty decent.


All that wánking! Lol

Looking well though mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> All that wánking! Lol
> 
> Looking well though mate


Tight tops make ya look bigger lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice river walk in the sun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nice river walk in the sun


And im sat inside watching game of thrones lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nice river walk in the sun


That looks nice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> And im sat inside watching game of thrones lol


Poofter lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That looks nice


It is mate. Got Mrs mate lil lad with us and he wants to go to the dinosaur museum now,so that's where we're going lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> And im sat inside watching game of thrones lol


They all die


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> And im sat inside watching game of thrones lol


Are you trying to catch up ready for season 5 Monday??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Are you trying to catch up ready for season 5 Monday??


I've started season 1 today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This is what happens on too much T3


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Get going @R0BLET - best show what's out mate!!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> This is what happens on too much T3


Now that's what I call ripped lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Now that's what I call ripped lol


He tried bulking on tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Saw this and thought of you @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Saw this and thought of you @R0BLET


pr**k


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> pr**k


As you can tell I take museums very seriously lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> pr**k


Think its the tren


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Make sure ur keeping gut health good

Probiotics and dollar digestive enzymes are perfect addition


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Make sure ur keeping gut health good
> 
> Probiotics and dollar digestive enzymes are perfect addition


Where would I get them from?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Where would I get them from?


i mean solgar digestive enzymes lol ebay mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i mean solgar digestive enzymes lol ebay mate


Cheers mate I'll have a look


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a great day out by the river,fvcking knackered me out and only told one person to fvck off all day,result.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Had a great day out by the river,fvcking knackered me out and only told one person to fvck off all day,result.


gear must be bunk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> gear must be bunk


Might need to up the dose haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 33

Morning sh1t flickers

Well ended up going to sleep around midnight,after some late night cardio  . Woke up at 5am,had some Weetabix and went back to sleep on the sofa.

Had a weird dream that there was a load of us living in this house, me and the Mrs and 2 dogs were living there too.

Jiinx got out and went after a cat but the cat had enough and turned round and went after Jiinx instead.

There was a lad was paralysed from the waist down after a diving accident and when we were all at the swimming pool he jumped off the top diving board and landed on the floor on purpose to show me how he did it.

Then we're back in the house and someone has painted it green,looked horrible.

The paralysed blokes Mrs had just had a baby and me and the Mrs was in here room just chatting to her but my Mrs didn't like it cos she was flirting with me and pointed out I had bruised bumcheeks.

Anyway went in to the kitchen where everyone was chilling and someone had given everyone some horrific haircuts, I was taking the p1ss out of them. My Mrs said don't be horrible because the paralysed lad did it. I said just because his legs don't work is no excuse for doing sh1t haircuts.

Went to my room and for some reason there was 3 beds in there and a dog,dunno who's dog it was but it was scratching a lot so I think it had fleas.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 33
> 
> Morning sh1t flickers
> 
> ...


Pmsl

Brilliant dream


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 33
> 
> Morning sh1t flickers
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Brilliant dream


Haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> WTF


Fvck knows bruv lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvck knows bruv lol


There must be some underlying issue there that only when on tren you experience them in your dreams  lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> There must be some underlying issue there that only when on tren you experience them in your dreams  lol


I get strange dreams anyway....but then there is definitely some issues and they're not underlying lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So it's 9am and so far I've had......6 weetabix with 500ml whole milk,shake with 500ml whole milk/100g oats/20ml evoo,an easter egg and half a packet of Custard creams.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 33
> 
> Morning sh1t flickers
> 
> ...


Fvcking weirdo haha.

I love mad dreams specially when you wake up just as something really bad is about to happen and realise it was all just a dream


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 33
> 
> Morning sh1t flickers
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pbs on every exercise lol

4 sets,minimum 5 reps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate loaded machines


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Day 33
> 
> Morning sh1t flickers
> 
> ...


Actually did LOL reading that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Actually did LOL reading that


Lol told my Mrs,she just looked at me like ffs haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Took dogs and kid down the river. Got my chocolate milkshake in too(and 2 chocolate Aeros)


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Took dogs and kid down the river. Got my chocolate milkshake in too(and 2 chocolate Aeros)
> 
> View attachment 169561
> View attachment 169562


Perfect day for it mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Perfect day for it mate!


Suns out guns out lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Took dogs and kid down the river. Got my chocolate milkshake in too(and 2 chocolate Aeros)
> 
> View attachment 169561
> View attachment 169562


Looking huge. What a cúnt!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looking huge. What a cúnt!


Thanks Rob,much appreciated lol. Don't feel it at all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Thanks Rob,much appreciated lol. Don't feel it at all.


Honestly mate, look very big.

I hate you more by the minute....


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Honestly mate, look very big.
> 
> I hate you more by the minute....


Yeh u do lol. cúnt+1 :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Honestly mate, look very big.
> 
> I hate you more by the minute....


This game just fvcks with ya head doesn't it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Yeh u do lol. cúnt+1


Cheers mate


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Took dogs and kid down the river. Got my chocolate milkshake in too(and 2 chocolate Aeros)
> 
> View attachment 169561
> View attachment 169562


You look miserable or sun's in your eyes lol...

Take it you're p1ss cause only had 2 oreos not two packets.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> You look miserable or sun's in your eyes lol...
> 
> Take it you're p1ss cause only had 2 oreos not two packets.


Lol suns in my eyes mate. I'm always happy. Aeros not Oreos ya donut haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mmm donuts


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol suns in my eyes mate. I'm always happy. Aeros not Oreos ya donut haha


Oh wow totally misread that haha. Wouldn't mind an oreo now though.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Mmm... Double-stuffed Oreos

Mmm... double-stuffed missus :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm just thinking what if Oreo did a donut....


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Took dogs and kid down the river. Got my chocolate milkshake in too(and 2 chocolate Aeros)
> 
> View attachment 169561
> View attachment 169562


Is that your lunch box in the river? You'll need a bigger one of those too soon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Zurg said:


> Is that your lunch box in the river? You'll need a bigger one of those too soon


Lol it could be at the moment haha. Feels like I'm eating that much.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking big, you are fully embracing the stringers now :laugh:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Suns on its way I might give this stinger look a go,just for last week of cycle then cover back up soon as I start to shrink lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Your holy grail


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looking big, you are fully embracing the stringers now :laugh:


That ain't no stringer, needs full nip slip going on lol



Peace frog said:


> Your holy grail


Bit far to travel


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> That ain't no stringer, needs full nip slip going on lol
> 
> Bit far to travel


They'll be in Tesco before you know it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> They'll be in Tesco before you know it


Hope so, it'll be @FelonE's meal 2-3-4


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Hope so, it'll be @FelonE's meal 2-3-4


On a cut whilst hes losing weight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> On a cut whilst hes losing weight.


With aeros intra workout and post workout weetabix and whole milk with choc milk on the side


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh you guys lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 31

Starting Weight 14stone 1lb(197lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 10lbs(206lbs)

Well the weight is coming on now,abs are slightly less defined but I don't mind atm tbh.

I want to hit 15stone(210lbs) and then I'll eat maintenance calories cos I'll be happy with that weight atm.

Slept ok,no strange dreams.

Letro has all but got rid of my little gyno lump now.

I've heard people say tren has made them paranoid and fvcks with their head but it's made me more soppy. Mrs and me are loving it haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

How I'm looking atm. 9lbs up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How I'm looking atm. 9lbs up


Still looking pretty lean at that weight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How I'm looking atm. 9lbs up


Great work mate,

Re; the soppyness..... I'm like that lol Bang Supervet on TV and I'm anyones. Cut me up in the car and I'll KILL you 

Tren, what a drug


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate,
> 
> Re; the soppyness..... I'm like that lol Bang Supervet on TV and I'm anyones. Cut me up in the car and I'll KILL you
> 
> Tren, what a drug


When am I gonna feel mine :-(. A week in and still nothing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> When am I gonna feel mine :-(. A week in and still nothing


It'll come mate. It'll creep up on you no doubt, so probably next week


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It'll come mate. It'll creep up on you no doubt, so probably next week


I'm always slow for things to get going. Same with var, people say a week or 2 they noticed it. I didn't really notice anything until start of week 4


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate,
> 
> Re; the soppyness..... I'm like that lol Bang Supervet on TV and I'm anyones. Cut me up in the car and I'll KILL you
> 
> Tren, what a drug


Lol good stuff isn't it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Still looking pretty lean at that weight


Yeah not looking too bad really considering what I've been eating haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> When am I gonna feel mine :-(. A week in and still nothing


Be patient mate. I was the same lol thought I'd be flying 10 mins after my first jab.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm always slow for things to get going. Same with var, people say a week or 2 they noticed it. I didn't really notice anything until start of week 4


Something's we respond well too, others not so well.

Diet dictates how we react too to the drugs.

Dbol I respond very well too. Others not so much and like you with Var Winny takes me a few weeks.

I'm going to try Var again though 



FelonE said:


> Lol good stuff isn't it.


Brilliant stuff. 4 weeks since I finished the rip240


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Be patient mate. I was the same lol thought I'd be flying 10 mins after my first jab.


Haha I keep thinking shall I jab more, 2 days over the weekend is a long time lol. Once I feel it's kicked in I'll be hating jabbing, just wanna feel the tren lol

Looking good btw mate. Jels of the abs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha I keep thinking shall I jab more, 2 days over the weekend is a long time lol. Once I feel it's kicked in I'll be hating jabbing, just wanna feel the tren lol
> 
> Looking good btw mate. Jels of the abs lol


Don't jab more imo just incase it hits you like a brick in the face lol.

Lol they're still there tf


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Something's we respond well too, others not so well.
> 
> Diet dictates how we react too to the drugs.
> 
> ...


Well I said I wouldn't bulk on it again but........I've put on some good weight,still pretty lean and not watery,plus the bonus of being able to stuff my face haha.

Tren bulk ftw now


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well I said I wouldn't bulk on it again but........I've put on some good weight,still pretty lean and not watery,plus the bonus of being able to stuff my face haha.
> 
> Tren bulk ftw now


Well let's just hope I enjoy the experience as much as you lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Well let's just hope I enjoy the experience as much as you lol


I hope you do mate. The sides have chilled out even more now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well I said I wouldn't bulk on it again but........I've put on some good weight,still pretty lean and not watery,plus the bonus of being able to stuff my face haha.
> 
> Tren bulk ftw now


If it continues then why not mate. Eating too clean may be a bad move for tren lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> If it continues then why not mate. Eating too clean may be a bad move for tren lol


Tren every cycle now I reckon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Tren every cycle now I reckon


lol

I can't decide what to blast next 

Tren because I love it, or something new like Deca to see how I respond....

Probably tren.... 1000mg a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower day done

Squat-100kgx6,120kgx3,130kgx2,140kgx2

Legpress-275kgx6,325kgx4,365kgx2,415kgx1.5

Bb lunges-35kgx4 sets

Leg ext-stackx4 sets of 5

Pb on legpress and equalled pb on squat.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lower day done
> 
> Squat-100kgx6,120kgx3,130kgx2,140kgx2
> 
> ...


Nice mate, good job 

PBs all over.com


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Nice mate, good job
> 
> PBs all over.com


I know it's great haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

11.30am and I've done 3123 calories already.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 11.30am and I've done 3123 calories already.


Fat git. :lol:

Have you been raiding the kids chocolate stash again buddy?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Fat git.
> 
> Have you been raiding the kids chocolate stash again buddy?


Lol nah but post workout I had a big chocolate Aero and Yazoo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol nah but post workout I had a big chocolate Aero and Yazoo


May have a Yazoo today. Fancy one lol

And a Mint Areo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> May have a Yazoo today. Fancy one lol
> 
> And a Mint Areo


Copycat lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2pm and 4070 cals done lol

Piece of p1ss


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 2pm and 4070 cals done lol
> 
> Piece of p1ss


That it, I fart 4k cals


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That it, I fart 4k cals


I just sneezed 3500


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I just sneezed 3500


Lol

Well I had a mint aero and 2 Friji milkshakes 

Can't wait to get back to work for a routine in my food


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5020 cals done lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Well I had a mint aero and 2 Friji milkshakes
> 
> Can't wait to get back to work for a routine in my food


Oh you're naughty lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 32

Morning Metal Movers

Went to sleep about 1am and woke up at 5. Chilled on the sofa for an hour and then me and Foxy (previously named Lady) went asleep on the sofa and woke up at 8am.

No strange dreams again last night.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking Supervet just had me and the Mrs booing lol. Hate seeing dogs being put down. Reminds me of when I had to have mine put to sleep.

Might need to up test dose


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So far I've nailed 6 weetabix/500ml whole milk. Shake/500ml whole milk/100g oats/20ml evoo. Shake/500ml whole milk/100g oats/20ml evoo. Easter egg. Few biscuits.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So far I've nailed 6 weetabix/500ml whole milk. Shake/500ml whole milk/100g oats/20ml evoo. Shake/500ml whole milk/100g oats/20ml evoo. Easter egg. Few biscuits.


The peoples champ.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate,
> 
> Re; the soppyness..... I'm like that lol Bang Supervet on TV and I'm anyones. Cut me up in the car and I'll KILL you
> 
> Tren, what a drug


This weeks episode with the bulldog, damm it got mighty dusty in my house, was affecting my eyes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> The peoples champ.


Trying mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> This weeks episode with the bulldog, damm it got mighty dusty in my house, was affecting my eyes


It was that bit that got us,sad.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> It was that bit that got us,sad.


Wife got up and went to hug the cats, they just looked at her like "what the hell you want"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Wife got up and went to hug the cats, they just looked at her like "what the hell you want"


My Mrs was trying to cuddle Jiinx and Jiinx wasn't having it haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking Supervet just had me and the Mrs booing lol. Hate seeing dogs being put down. Reminds me of when I had to have mine put to sleep.
> 
> Might need to up test dose


Up the tren 



Adz said:


> This weeks episode with the bulldog, damm it got mighty dusty in my house, was affecting my eyes


Haha, I'm yet to watch it. Mrs has and she said she cried her eyes out


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Up the tren
> 
> Haha, I'm yet to watch it. Mrs has and she said she cried her eyes out


The bunny on it as cute as hell too 

That's it, upping my doses


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> The bunny on it as cute as hell too
> 
> That's it, upping my doses


Fùck bunnies lol

I think you pair need to get your estrogen under control


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fùck bunnies lol
> 
> I think you pair need to get your estrogen under control


Real men cry Rob lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Real men cry Rob lol


Pmsl

Oh I've shed a tear at Supervet mate, generally I'm a heartless bàstard though.

I didn't cry when both my girls were born lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Oh I've shed a tear at Supervet mate, generally I'm a heartless bàstard though.
> 
> I didn't cry when both my girls were born lol


I've done some evil things to people and not a hint of a fvck was given but when my dog got put I cried like a fvcking baby lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I've done some evil things to people and a hint of a fvck was given but when my dog got put I cried like a fvcking baby lol.


Weird isn't it lol

I'd be gutted if anything happened to these 2 farting machines


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Weird isn't it lol
> 
> I'd be gutted if anything happened to these 2 farting machines


I know mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a bit of a moment a couple of hours ago where I just felt like I wanted to hurt someone.

Told the Mrs how I felt and said I didn't want to be horrible to her so went upstairs and changed the bedroom round which fvcked me up and got it out my system.

Luckily I know the signals I get when I kick off so went upstairs by myself.

Feel fine again now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Had a bit of a moment a couple of hours ago where I just felt like I wanted to hurt someone.
> 
> Told the Mrs how I felt and said I didn't want to be horrible to her so went upstairs and changed the bedroom round which fvcked me up and got it out my system.
> 
> ...


That's a good thing mate. At least you can say to get look I need a bit if space.

Better than caving her face in ay

What the new bedroom layout like lol. Better?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That's a good thing mate. At least you can say to get look I need a bit if space.
> 
> Better than caving her face in ay
> 
> What the new bedroom layout like lol. Better?


That's why I'm always honest with her about how I'm feeling.

Last thing I'd want is to be a cvnt to her,she's a good girl.

Yeah looks good haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's why I'm always honest with her about how I'm feeling.
> 
> Last thing I'd want is to be a cvnt to her,she's a good girl.
> 
> Yeah looks good haha


Fair play mate, hope I'm the same. 8 days in so shouldn't be long now til I feel the tren effect lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fair play mate, hope I'm the same. 8 days in so shouldn't be long now til I feel the tren effect lol


It's just about knowing that you feel like that and getting it out ya system.

Won't be long now mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Had a bit of a moment a couple of hours ago where I just felt like I wanted to hurt someone.
> 
> Told the Mrs how I felt and said I didn't want to be horrible to her so went upstairs and changed the bedroom round which fvcked me up and got it out my system.
> 
> ...


What you mean you changed bathroom around?

Like put your toothbrush on the left of the sink instead of the right?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> What you mean you changed bathroom around?
> 
> Like put your toothbrush on the left of the sink instead of the right?


Reread what I wrote lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Reread what I wrote lol


Ah bedroom haha where did I get bathroom from??

Anyway, so that cured your aggression?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Ah bedroom haha where did I get bathroom from??
> 
> Anyway, so that cured your aggression?


Yep.

Just had this feeling in my stomach and felt on edge. Before I got with my Mrs I'd of acted on it but where she's such a nice chilled girl she's sorted me out and calmed me down.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yep.
> 
> Just had this feeling in my stomach and felt on edge. Before I got with my Mrs I'd of acted on it but where she's such a nice chilled girl she's sorted me out and calmed me down.


Have you tried those caramel chocolate bars? I here there relaxing haha seriously tho it's good you think of ways to calm down now,sign of old age/maturity


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Have you tried those caramel chocolate bars? I here there relaxing haha seriously tho it's good you think of ways to calm down now,sign of old age/maturity


Lol chocolate always calms me down.

Yeah I'm definitely older and think more about my actions and the consequences.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm so old now my temper has actually shrivelled up and died(I said temper)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I'm so old now my temper has actually shrivelled up and died(I said temper)


Lol same as my balls


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol same as my balls


Mine still oddly have not shrunk,not sure if it's just because not been on long enough or that they were just really small to start with


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol same as my balls


How's ya missus feel about ya tiny balls? Lol

Mine are fcking tiny n missus loves playing with em an complaining about how she misses them haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> How's ya missus feel about ya tiny balls? Lol
> 
> Mine are fcking tiny n missus loves playing with em an complaining about how she misses them haha


She ain't bothered lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Gym W4nkers

Slept ok last. Went sleep about 11 and woke up at 3.30am. Then crashed out on the sofa from 5-7am. Had 2 chocolate muffins and 6 Weetabix so far.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yep.
> 
> Just had this feeling in my stomach and felt on edge. Before I got with my Mrs I'd of acted on it but where she's such a nice chilled girl she's sorted me out and calmed me down.


Should've gone to the shop and grabbed a snickers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Should've gone to the shop and grabbed a snickers mate


Going shop now to get some biscwits


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Going shop now to get some biscwits


You'll have shares in that place soon mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

10.40am and I've done around 3000 cals already

Cos I'm gangsta like dat fam


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha good man, you never feel full?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha good man, you never feel full?


Not as much as I used to. Just done a packet of Hobnobs in and that was 1400


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Not as much as I used to. Just done a packet of Hobnobs in and that was 1400


No way, I couldn't eat a full packet. Jaffa cakes maybe....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> No way, I couldn't eat a full packet. Jaffa cakes maybe....


You couldn't eat a full pack of hob nobs.....

f**got.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> You couldn't eat a full pack of hob nobs.....
> 
> f**got.


Fvck you fatty


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not as much as I used to. Just done a packet of Hobnobs in and that was 1400


Chocolate or plain?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Chocolate or plain?


Plain mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Plain mate


 I thought you were better than that


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

What size pin do you use for delts? Thinking of trying it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I thought you were better than that


I can't always live up to you lots expectations.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> What size pin do you use for delts? Thinking of trying it


1" Orange mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Plain mate


Always wondered who the fvck eats plain. Now I know ;-)


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 1" Orange mate


How do you find it for pip? I'd be screwed at work if got that in delts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Always wondered who the fvck eats plain. Now I know ;-)


This motherfvcker right here


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> This motherfvcker right here


It's all about soft cookies off the bakery section ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> How do you find it for pip? I'd be screwed at work if got that in delts


It wasn't too bad first few times, did ache. Now though I don't get pip at all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> It's all about soft cookies off the bakery section ;-)


Love chewing on a moist cookie


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> How do you find it for pip? I'd be screwed at work if got that in delts


I don't get pip in delts at all.

Make sure you open with a small amount of gear like .5ml first time


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Love chewing on a moist cookie


Stop it... stop it right now. Think of us poor carb-deprived dieters... enjoy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Stop it... stop it right now. Think of us poor carb-deprived dieters... enjoy


Think I'm gonna struggle reigning it in after I'm finished tbh lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Think I'm gonna struggle reigning it in after I'm finished tbh lol


Dafuq is that man!!

Sorry, thought you'd posted that pic! My bad.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

No posts.....

He's gone Raul Moat on us?!

Or he's racked up 26,549 calories in biscuits, milkshake and Aero's.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> No posts.....
> 
> He's gone Raul Moat on us?!
> 
> Or he's racked up 26,549 calories in biscuits, milkshake and Aero's.....


Had a few things going on. Stopping training again but permanently this time.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Had a few things going on. Stopping training again but permanently this time.


What!?!? Are you mad? What's up mate?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Had a few things going on. Stopping training again but permanently this time.


No good mate, don't give up the gains!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol fvck off you benders haha. Just been busy last couple of days.

Still piling em in boyos


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Had a few things going on. Stopping training again but permanently this time.


This has to be a joke???

If not hope your ok mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol fvck off you benders haha. Just been busy last couple of days.
> 
> Still piling em in boyos


Wvnker


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol fvck off you benders haha. Just been busy last couple of days.
> 
> Still piling em in boyos


Your a cu'nt ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Had a few things going on. Stopping training again but permanently this time.


Knew you was telling porkies lol

Been shaving your legs?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Knew you was telling porkies lol
> 
> Been shaving your legs?


How the fvck did you know that?srs

Spent 2 hours yesterday shaving head,face,chest,back,stomach, arms,legs,balls.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> How the fvck did you know that?srs
> 
> Spent 2 hours yesterday shaving head,face,chest,back,stomach, arms,legs,balls.


Hey mate how's it going? You want to man up a bit and get a full blown back sac and crack wax by some young fit bird, just google men's grooming you will be amazed what you can get done for £20  yes full on perv too, come at me bro's


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Hey mate how's it going? You want to man up a bit and get a full blown back sac and crack wax by some young fit bird, just google men's grooming you will be amazed what you can get done for £20  yes full on perv too, come at me bro's


Fvck that lol had my chest waxed once and nearly chinned my Mrs haha hurts like fvck.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvck that lol had my chest waxed once and nearly chinned my Mrs haha hurts like fvck.


Hahaha chest and stomach not a chance I know what you mean there but back is ok and the rest well there are other benefits that cancel out the pain just don't get your Mrs to do it :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How the fvck did you know that?srs
> 
> Spent 2 hours yesterday shaving head,face,chest,back,stomach, arms,legs,balls.


Pmsl

2 hours!! It'll grow back by tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> 2 hours!! It'll grow back by tomorrow


I know ffs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me and Mrs are getting sh1t sorted to get married.

Turns out tren makes me romantic haha


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mr and Mrs are getting sh1t sorted to get married.
> 
> Turns out tren makes me romantic haha


you soppy cvnt :lol:

congrats mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> you soppy cvnt
> 
> congrats mate


Cheers mate. We've been engaged for ages but I've just never got round to sorting it out.

Decided if she can handle me on tren she's a keeper.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Mr and Mrs are getting sh1t sorted to get married.
> 
> Turns out tren makes me romantic haha


Congrats


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Congrats


Thanks Rob


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Thanks Rob


When is the big day? Thursday this week?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> When is the big day? Thursday this week?


Lol dunno I keep changing my mind


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol dunno I keep changing my mind


PM me an invite


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats mate, hope the planning goes well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> PM me an invite


Will do


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Me and Mrs are getting sh1t sorted to get married.
> 
> Turns out tren makes me romantic haha


You puff  marriage isn't for me mate but glad its for some!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Congrats mate, hope the planning goes well


Cheers mate

Knowing me it'll be all over the place lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Will do


Ps you need to change your signature at the bottom.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> You puff  marriage isn't for me mate but glad its for some!


They've got Civil Ceremonys now mate so you'll be ok


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Ps you need to change your signature at the bottom.


What does it say?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Me and Mrs are getting sh1t sorted to get married.
> 
> Turns out tren makes me romantic haha


Congratulations ***** ;-)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What does it say?


FelonE is a raving ****.... I mean FelonE's back to work log... Need to change to your new log mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Congratulations ***** ;-)


Cheers me brudda


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> FelonE is a raving ****.... I mean FelonE's back to work log... Need to change to your new log mate


I asked Hera twice but she blanked me. @Hera


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Knowing me it'll be all over the place lol


The planning is far more stressful than the actual wedding mate, stock up on chocolate to keep stress levels down :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> The planning is far more stressful than the actual wedding mate, stock up on chocolate to keep stress levels down


Funny you should say that,literally just finished a chocolate Aero and half a Maltesers chocolate bar lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Me and Mrs are getting sh1t sorted to get married.
> 
> Turns out tren makes me romantic haha


Congrats mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Congrats @FelonE, are the ukm crew invited to the after party? 

Good to see you're planning to settle down, getting on now fella lol. Been married 7yrs now myself and couldn't be happier tbh.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

After all those years in chains you're gonna go and get yourself a lifetime ball & chain sentence, you silly man @FelonE, just kidding mate:lol: congrats! :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Congrats @FelonE, are the ukm crew invited to the after party?
> 
> Good to see you're planning to settle down, getting on now fella lol. Been married 7yrs now myself and couldn't be happier tbh.


Of course lol

To be honest mate she's been the making of me.

Always got with d1ckheads who fvcked me about, never thought I'd meet a genuinely nice,trustworthy girl. I'd probably still be the ar$ehole I used to be if it wasn't for her.

Can't wait to marry her.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate


This is my countdown app, pic from when we went to Mexico last year


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> After all those years in chains you're gonna go and get yourself a lifetime ball & chain sentence, you silly man @FelonE, just kidding mate congrats!


Lol thanks mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> They've got Civil Ceremonys now mate so you'll be ok


On a serious note though mate congrats! Hope your happy together.

I want to work all over the world and think that wife will hold me back at the moment but I am only young so maybe my mind will change haha! At the moment of my Dic'ks wet I'm happy :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 35

Starting Weight 14stone 1lb(197lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 9lbs(205lbs)

Slept great last night.

Weight has been hovering around what it is currently no matter how much food I eat so gonna accept where I'm at and try to hold my weight now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper day done.

Pb on bench-110kg for 8 reps

Pb on seated db shoulder press-30kg for 8 reps(after already nailing chest/back)

Had 2 people give me compliments today at the gym. 1 was the sports injury bloke who said I'm looking strong/lean. 2 was a couple of lads I know who said I'm looking better every week now,happy with that lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Upper day done.
> 
> Pb on bench-110kg for 8 reps
> 
> ...


Excellent news on the compliments


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I asked Hera twice but she blanked me. @Hera


Have you PM'd me? Sometimes people mention me within threads (that I'm not following) without specifying exactly what they want.

I'm sure I've sorted a signature for you before though? Either way, please PM specifics.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Of course lol
> 
> To be honest mate she's been the making of me.
> 
> ...


i'm chuffed for you Paul

pass on my best wishes to your about to be Mrs mate

meeting my wife saved me doing a lot of stupid sh1t,with so called mates who'd stick you in,in a heart beat

best thing i ever did was get married....

i'm sure you'll feel the same 

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> i'm chuffed for you Paul
> 
> pass on my best wishes to your about to be Mrs mate
> 
> ...


Thank you mate I will do.

Yeah sometimes we need a good woman to sort us out. After having a hectic life and doing crazy stupid sh1t it was a blessing to meet someone like her who was not like the idiots I'd normally meet.

If it wasn't for her showing me a normal life I dread to think where I'd be now.

Spent most of my life being angry at the world and now I wake up happy every day.

Cheers Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 36

Had a few less calories yesterday and woke up 3lbs lighter,sigh.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Day 36
> 
> Had a few less calories yesterday and woke up 3lbs lighter,sigh.


It'll be water so not to worry, not going to be catabolic when in a surplus and running aas


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> It'll be water so not to worry, not going to be catabolic when in a surplus and running aas


Got about 3 or 4 weeks left now so gonna cut for the last bit.

Took 50mcg T3 this morning and intermittent fasting now. I'm not gaining now so I'll have a tidy up before cruising.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha you happy with what you put on during this mini bulk?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha you happy with what you put on during this mini bulk?


Yeah tbh. Some people expect 20lbs gain etc but realistically if I can gain a few lbs and lose some fat I'm happy.

I've gone all out for maximum gains and even added an extra rest day so I burn less calories and I'm 5lbs up and about the same bf as I was 5 weeks ago.

Looks wise the difference is subtle but noticeable.

Strength is up too.

The last 5 weeks has shown me that tren is a serious compound that just burns off everything you eat(for me at least) so bulking on it is a bit like p1ssing in the wind.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Agreed. First cycle yeah I banged on loads of weight.... Then lost 2/3rds of it lol

Tren is a different kettle of fish, you WILL gain LBM and drop BF that's a given.

You've done great with it and still a few weeks left to get more from it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Agreed. First cycle yeah I banged on loads of weight.... Then lost 2/3rds of it lol
> 
> Tren is a different kettle of fish, you WILL gain LBM and drop BF that's a given.
> 
> You've done great with it and still a few weeks left to get more from it


Gonna see how good it is for cutting now,fvcking great I'd imagine lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gonna see how good it is for cutting now,fvcking great I'd imagine lol


You haven't changed your mind again have you :lol:

Maybe Tren isn't the best bulker for you as you have to eat a riduclous amount of Cals to put on any weight :thumb: - What about trying a long 20 week blast next time with say NPP or EQ for 12/14 weeks and then tren for the last 8 or 6 to lean the fuc'k up? Is that sort of something your looking into? Are you planning on staying on now for the foreseeable future?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna see how good it is for cutting now,fvcking great I'd imagine lol


Well I thought it was great!

Start and end pic for me.....



Not amazing, but still worked


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> You haven't changed your mind again have you
> 
> Maybe Tren isn't the best bulker for you as you have to eat a riduclous amount of Cals to put on any weight :thumb: - What about trying a long 20 week blast next time with say NPP or EQ for 12/14 weeks and then tren for the last 8 or 6 to lean the fuc'k up? Is that sort of something your looking into? Are you planning on staying on now for the foreseeable future?


Was always planning on doing a mini cut at the end mate.

I'm the ultimate 'hardgainer' lol.

Normally on a bulk i stuff my face and get fat but I couldn't even get fat when i was trying haha.

No will stick with tren but I'll know what to expect now,it's been fun eating crap but time to get serious again now.

Yeah staying on til my kidneys pack up or Mrs kills me off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Well I thought it was great!
> 
> Start and end pic for me.....
> 
> ...


You did well mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You did well mate


Best thing was when you train strength isn't hindered even on low cals lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Best thing was when you train strength isn't hindered even on low cals lol


That's what I loved about my last cut,wasn't used to it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's what I loved about my last cut,wasn't used to it


Can you imagine cutting as a natty now.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Can you imagine cutting as a natty now.....


Can still remember doing it. Was very disheartening.

Everything I'd worked hard for was disappearing before my eyes.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Was always planning on doing a mini cut at the end mate.
> 
> I'm the ultimate 'hardgainer' lol.
> 
> ...


How come you want to stick with Tren mate? Do you not fancy a bulking compound? Not saying your wrong mate just curious :lol:

This is your 2nd proper cycle/blast isn't it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> How come you want to stick with Tren mate? Do you not fancy a bulking compound? Not saying your wrong mate just curious
> 
> This is your 2nd proper cycle/blast isn't it?


Tbh I've enjoyed eating sh1t but still looking better and I'm happy to get a few lbs lbm and lose fat.

Wanna stay lean year round

Yeah it is


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Tbh I've enjoyed eating sh1t but still looking better and I'm happy to get a few lbs lbm and lose fat.
> 
> Wanna stay lean year round
> 
> Yeah it is


I have just jabbed my first Test E pin yesterday and im already looking at what I want to do on my next cycle :laugh: :lol: EQ really appeals to me as im the same as you I don't want to be a big watery mess and like the sounds of the slow but lean gains on EQ


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower day done

120kg on squats again but am struggling to get the reps up,annoying.

Legs got ridiculously pumped and were painful, could hardly walk.

Back on my tuna/veg cutting diet you all love lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lower day done
> 
> 120kg on squats again but am struggling to get the reps up,annoying.
> 
> ...


Sort of Reps you getting on 120kg mate? Your legs look pretty defined normally mate.

Daft question but is lower day just legs :lol: or is it like deadlifts or rack pulls for lower back to?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Sort of Reps you getting on 120kg mate? Your legs look pretty defined normally mate.
> 
> Daft question but is lower day just legs  or is it like deadlifts or rack pulls for lower back to?


4,3,3,2

Yeah just legs mate.

Today did squats,legpress, db lunges ss squat, leg ext


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 4,3,3,2
> 
> Yeah just legs mate.
> 
> Today did squats,legpress, db lunges ss squat, leg ext


How low do you go on squats mate? I just thought you would do more reps by the size of your legs but I suppose all those exercises is a big leg session :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> How low do you go on squats mate? I just thought you would do more reps by the size of your legs but I suppose all those exercises is a big leg session


Atg mate. Used to do lots of volume, like 100 sets on leg day before


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some changing room selfies lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Good to see you keeping up the trend :lol:

Looking great mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You look fat.....

Not SRS


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Good to see you keeping up the trend
> 
> Looking great mate


Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You look fat.....
> 
> Not SRS


I know


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Two Jamaican blokes proper staring in mine and Mrs direction as we walked past. Was just about to ask what their staring at(thinking they're eyeing up my Mrs) and he says Fvck me,can tell you go gym. You look like you know what you're doing.

I laughed and said I'm getting there mate

Fvckers were eyeing me up lmao


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Two Jamaican blokes proper staring in mine and Mrs direction as we walked past. Was just about to ask what their staring at(thinking they're eyeing up my Mrs) and he says Fvck me,can tell you go gym. You look like you know what you're doing.
> 
> I laughed and said I'm getting there mate
> 
> Fvckers were eyeing me up lmao


LOL

They would have ran a train on your Mrs and made you watch if you was skinny


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> They would have ran a train on your Mrs and made you watch if you was skinny


I'd of opened em up son lol

It is funny how you get more respect when you put some size on though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'd of opened em up son lol
> 
> It is funny how you get more respect when you put some size on though.


Very funny, yet us lot on here think we are average lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Very funny, yet us lot on here think we are average lol


I'm not comparing myself to you lifting w4nkers no more cos I look sh1t

I look great compared to average Joe haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm not comparing myself to you lifting w4nkers no more cos I look sh1t
> 
> I look great compared to average Joe haha


Yeah you look proper wánk *rolleyes

We all do, we just don't accept it though lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Very funny, yet us lot on here think we are average lol


We do see ourselves in jaded light unfortunately :crying:

Went for a thai massage few months ago and the woman was laughing when she first seen me with just my boxers on.

I said what's so funny and she said something like 'You a big boy like rambo, me a happy lady today'

Kept saying things like your muscles are hard, I like them hard.......

She offered me free massages and coffee if I would be her shop security!

No chance of a happy ending or anything sexual but she knew full well what she was doing :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> We do see ourselves in jaded light unfortunately :crying:
> 
> Went for a thai massage few months ago and the woman was laughing when she first seen me with just my boxers on.
> 
> ...


Dirty sloot!!

Lol

I do fancy a massage now though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> We do see ourselves in jaded light unfortunately :crying:
> 
> Went for a thai massage few months ago and the woman was laughing when she first seen me with just my boxers on.
> 
> ...


Happy days lol

The mental aspect does my head in more than any dieting or training.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays and the next 4 weeks diet is

Meal 1. 6 Weetabix with 500ml whole milk

Meal 2. Shake with 500ml whole milk

Meal 3. Tin of tuna/150g mixed veg

Meal 4. Tin of tuna/150g mixed veg

Meal 5. Shake with 500ml whole milk


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Todays and the next 4 weeks diet is
> 
> Meal 1. 6 Weetabix with 500ml whole milk
> 
> ...


Sort of cals and P/C/F you looking at for that mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Sort of cals and P/C/F you looking at for that mate?


Cals around 2170

Protein 186

Carbs 192

Fat 70


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna add a scoop of whey to my Weetabix to take protein up to around 200g


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Todays and the next 4 weeks diet is
> 
> Meal 1. 6 Weetabix with 500ml whole milk
> 
> ...


Mmmmm looks good........ :lol:

Not doubting it works but fvck me that's boring!

Those shakes would be out and so would the tuna if it were me, BUT I know how you roll so as you were pal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Mmmmm looks good........
> 
> Not doubting it works but fvck me that's boring!
> 
> Those shakes would be out and so would the tuna if it were me, BUT I know how you roll so as you were pal


Lol gets the job done mate


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Meal 1,2,5 sound the best 3,4... Can't stand tuna!

Do you reckon 200g protein is enough, how much u weighing?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Meal 1,2,5 sound the best 3,4... Can't stand tuna!
> 
> Do you reckon 200g protein is enough, how much u weighing?


Yeah it'll be ok. Weighed 14stone 6 this morning (203lbs)

Pretty sure I'll weigh less tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah it'll be ok. Weighed 14stone 6 this morning (203lbs)
> 
> Pretty sure I'll weigh less tomorrow


196lbs is my bet lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 196lbs is my bet lol


Ok lets guess lol I'll take a pic to prove it

I reckon 201lbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ok lets guess lol I'll take a pic to prove it
> 
> I reckon 201lbs


You'll be 196 and holding a 5lb dumbbell


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll be 196 and holding a 5lb dumbbell


Never called my nob that before


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Never called my nob that before


Nob.... That's a fúcking clitoris


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nob.... That's a fúcking clitoris


Fvcking big one though lol.

Sat here tempted by the chocolate in the cupboard but staying strong.

Sweating my t1ts off atm.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking big one though lol.
> 
> Sat here tempted by the chocolate in the cupboard but staying strong.
> 
> Sweating my t1ts off atm.


Leave it 

Embrace the sweats lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Leave it
> 
> Embrace the sweats lol


Not touching it mate. 4 weeks ain't long to drop fat so gotta be strict.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

naturalun said:


> Meal 1,2,5 sound the best 3,4...* Can't stand tuna!*
> 
> Do you reckon 200g protein is enough, how much u weighing?


try blending it with orange juice,youl either love it or fckin gag lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vetran said:


> try blending it with orange juice,youl either love it or fckin gag lol


I have brown sauce with it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Is this same way you cut at the end of last cycle?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Is this same way you cut at the end of last cycle?


Yeah mate,same as I cut natty too


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate,same as I cut natty too


Well it worked great last time mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Well it worked great last time mate


It's my go to,tried and tested lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 37

Well after eating low cals yesterday I thought I'd of lost weight overnight but I'm the same weight which is ideal. Shows I'm not carrying too much water.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stomach looks noticeably flatter and less bloated this morning.

Am fvcking starving, belly is hurting I'm so hungry,not eating anything til I get back from the gym though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stomach looks noticeably flatter and less bloated this morning.
> 
> Am fvcking starving, belly is hurting I'm so hungry,not eating anything til I get back from the gym though.


Hartleys Sugar Free Jelly.... FTW


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hartleys Sugar Free Jelly.... FTW


Never seen that anywhere. How many calories?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Never seen that anywhere. How many calories?


Per pot.... 2 cals lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Per pot.... 2 cals lol


Where do you get it mate?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Where do you get it mate?


Most supermarkets sell em just make sure it's marked sugar free

Awesome trick whilst dieting I'm a midnight eater get up eat everything

Still couple them in my way def fills the void


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Where do you get it mate?


As @bail said.

Most places sell them, get the Hartleys ones that are sugar free.

Asda and Tesco normally do 4 for £1 then your cheapo shops do them too.

Or.... Aldi and Lidl do sugar free jelly - but you have to make it yourself lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Groceries

4 for £2 at the minute and each one makes 4. :thumbup1:



FelonE said:


> Where do you get it mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers lads ;-)


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey mate abit off topic but did u say u rated Sphinx winstrol? If so how long did u run and at what dose?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> Hey mate abit off topic but did u say u rated Sphinx winstrol? If so how long did u run and at what dose?


Nah Renvex I used mate @ 50mg


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nah Renvex I used mate @ 50mg


Thanks. U rated it decent didn't u? How long u run it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> Thanks. U rated it decent didn't u? How long u run it?


Yeah mate was great. Ran it for 6 weeks,no sides except calf/back pumps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper day done

Got 4 reps at 110kg bench,happy with that.

Felt good but fvcking hungry lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had my first meal of the day. Didn't touch the fvcking sides haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> 144 page log, you love logs.
> 
> gj on the bench!


Lol I talk a lot

Thanks mate


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just had my first meal of the day. Didn't touch the fvcking sides haha


I know how you feel, starting to keep me up at night looking forward to my breakfast lmao


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I know how you feel, starting to keep me up at night looking forward to my breakfast lmao


Hard work ain't it mate lol plus I've gone from pigging out on over 5000 cals to about 2300 cals


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Hard work ain't it mate lol plus I've gone from pigging out on over 5000 cals to about 2300 cals


That's what I was like haha, my girlfriend is a proper sucker for fast food and we were literally ordering something every night it was terrible, so on top of my usual meals I was having a pizza or some other crap all the time as well, think my stomachs shrunk now though, couldn't even get through 3 slices of pizza when I had a cheat meal haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> That's what I was like haha, my girlfriend is a proper sucker for fast food and we were literally ordering something every night it was terrible, so on top of my usual meals I was having a pizza or some other crap all the time as well, think my stomachs shrunk now though, couldn't even get through 3 slices of pizza when I had a cheat meal haha


Yeah you get used to it quickly. I needed to do this to get my appetite under control before I cruise. Pigging out then I'd get fat as fvck.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah you get used to it quickly. I needed to do this to get my appetite under control before I cruise. Pigging out then I'd get fat as fvck.


Yeah I do enjoy sticking to my diet properly, I've always said to my girlfriend that I'd be in much better shape if I wasn't with her:lol: she always pulls the guilt trip "oh but if you don't eat with me then I won't have had anything to eat today" sh1t so being the nice guy I am I eat pizza with her.

Don't know how you cope on 2300 calories thought that's so little bruv


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Yeah I do enjoy sticking to my diet properly, I've always said to my girlfriend that I'd be in much better shape if I wasn't with her she always pulls the guilt trip "oh but if you don't eat with me then I won't have had anything to eat today" sh1t so being the nice guy I am I eat pizza with her.
> 
> Don't know how you cope on 2300 calories thought that's so little bruv


Before I started eating my own food my Mrs would make big dinners but now she doesn't eat much at all cos she doesn't like cooking for herself.

2300 is hard but it works for me and quickly mate.

Went from this to this in 7 weeks



















On just 500mg test and 50mg winny


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And a few weeks of T3


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Before I started eating my own food my Mrs would make big dinners but now she doesn't eat much at all cos she doesn't like cooking for herself.
> 
> 2300 is hard but it works for me and quickly mate.
> 
> ...


Well Ho Lee Chit :lol: that's some fvcking results haha, didn't know you was a chunky fvcker before haha, only ever seen the picture of you before you ever lifted a weight looking like an auschwitz survivor, didn't know you went on an all out powerlifter bulk

My girlfriend is the same, now she's not eating any fast food she's lost 7lbs in the same time as me and she doesn't go to the gym or even diet haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Well Ho Lee Chit  that's some fvcking results haha, didn't know you was a chunky fvcker before haha, only ever seen the picture of you before you ever lifted a weight looking like an auschwitz survivor, didn't know you went on an all out powerlifter bulk
> 
> My girlfriend is the same, now she's not eating any fast food she's lost 7lbs in the same time as me and she doesn't go to the gym or even diet haha


Hahaha yep went all out fat bulk. My metabolism is quick so I don't mind get chubby lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got my bottle of Apollo test e but it's got a white label instead of the see through one.

Anyone else seen this? @R0BLET


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Before I started eating my own food my Mrs would make big dinners but now she doesn't eat much at all cos she doesn't like cooking for herself.
> 
> 2300 is hard but it works for me and quickly mate.
> 
> ...


^^^^^

great work mate...

just a thought...

make your future wife's dinners for her...

go from lazy cvnt,to romantic cvnt 

cheers shaun


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Hahaha yep went all out fat bulk. My metabolism is quick so I don't mind get chubby lol.


I'd say lucky fvcker but I know how much you guys struggle to put on weight so I'm fine with my metabolism haha, did you have a little bit of gyno in the last picture there?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> great work mate...
> 
> ...


I've offered to mate

Cheers Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I'd say lucky fvcker but I know how much you guys struggle to put on weight so I'm fine with my metabolism haha, did you have a little bit of gyno in the last picture there?


Yeah a bit but I've also got a fatty lower chest. Been on Letro for 2 weeks and the lumps gone but still got a fatty chest. P1sses me off


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah a bit but I've also got a fatty lower chest. Been on Letro for 2 weeks and the lumps gone but still got a fatty chest. P1sses me off


I've got some from when I was like 13 still, picking up some letro today as it flared up at the start of my cycle when I was 4 weeks into using NPP so dropped it, gonna see if it works for me because I've definitely got puffy nipples so hoping for the best haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I've got some from when I was like 13 still, picking up some letro today as it flared up at the start of my cycle when I was 4 weeks into using NPP so dropped it, gonna see if it works for me because I've definitely got puffy nipples so hoping for the best haha


Annoying ain't it. The Letro has definitely worked but chest looks puffy/fatty around the nipple.

Makes me paranoid.

I think fat bulking didn't help the situation


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just got my bottle of Apollo test e but it's got a white label instead of the see through one.
> 
> Anyone else seen this? @R0BLET


Yep, all good mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yep, all good mate


Phew lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Annoying ain't it. The Letro has definitely worked but chest looks puffy/fatty around the nipple.
> 
> Makes me paranoid.
> 
> I think fat bulking didn't help the situation


Yeah it's definitely annoying lmao, mine got worse as my bf increased definitely


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stuck to my diet easily today. Just a shake left to have.

Was seriously hungry this morning but after meal 1 haven't really felt that hungry.

Happy days


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

@FelonE did you get a tingly feeling in your nipple after you took the letro, I only took one tab about an hour ago and my left nip feels tingly:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> @FelonE did you get a tingly feeling in your nipple after you took the letro, I only took one tab about an hour ago and my left nip feels tingly


Exactly that mate. Wrote it on here somewhere. I took it as it attacking the lump lol probably wasn't.

Haven't had it since and it's definitely got rid of the lump.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still got puffy nips though ffs


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Still got puffy nips though ffs


Lmao aren't you meant to run it for 6 weeks in total for gyno reversal?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Lmao aren't you meant to run it for 6 weeks in total for gyno reversal?


Fvck knows tbh lol only had one lump which was easy to feel and it's definitely gone. Gonna keep taking it until I run out and then adex


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a packet of Rich Tea(known weightloss aide) so won't be having last shake.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvck knows tbh lol only had one lump which was easy to feel and it's definitely gone. Gonna keep taking it until I run out and then adex


Yeah think that's the protocol I've seen, 2.5mg a day yeah? Think I'm gonna have to use letro 0.25mg ed or something similar because these gyno symptoms didn't start fvcking off until I whacked me adex dose up to 1mg ed, seems to weak for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 38

Morning All

Well I took one of my Anti-psychotic tablets last night to help me sleep and didn't wake up til 7am,ideal lol.

Weighed myself this morning and I'm down to 14stone 3lbs(199lbs). Waist is down to 34"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays condition


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Day 38
> 
> Morning All
> 
> ...


Looking good matey. Any back pictures? Don't think ive seen your back before.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs are looking great


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Looking good matey. Any back pictures? Don't think ive seen your back before.


I'll get someone to take one in a bit mate. I'm fvcking terrible at posing back though lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Legs are looking great


Cheers Rob


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'll get someone to take one in a bit mate. I'm fvcking terrible at posing back though lol


Me to mate :lol: you also can't see what there like until there taken haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Me to mate  you also can't see what there like until there taken haha


That's why I end up taking a load of pics lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking good buddy! keep it up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> looking good buddy! keep it up


Thanks mate


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

aha finally started reading this like 2 days ago caught up :,) good progress mate you've done really good, keep it up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> aha finally started reading this like 2 days ago caught up :,) good progress mate you've done really good, keep it up


Lol thanks mate


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Legs are looking great


^^^^^

what he said :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

the wee man said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> what he said :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Cúnt has great shape to them, mine today.....



@FelonE should I shave them? SRS


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Natty legs FTW


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

@FelonE dropped you an email mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Made some changes to my diet so I can really nail this cut quick and not be too hungry.

New diet

Meal 1. 330g low fat greek yoghurt/50g oats

Meal 2. Shake with 500ml skimmed milk/50g oats

Meal 3. Tin of tuna with 150g mixed veg

Meal 4. Shake with 500ml skimmed milk/50g oats

Meal 5. Tin of tuna with 150g mixed veg

Meal 6. Shake with 500ml skimmed milk/50g oats

And also a sugar free jelly at some point.

Calories 2213

Protein 229

Carbs 245

Fat 41


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Cúnt has great shape to them, mine today.....
> 
> View attachment 170032
> 
> ...


I do lol well,trim them.......I'm not gay haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Natty legs FTW
> 
> View attachment 170033
> View attachment 170034


Good legs mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> @FelonE dropped you an email mate


I haven't got it mate


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I haven't got it mate


Emails are [email protected] lmao, just messaged you on here instead


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Made some changes to my diet so I can really nail this cut quick and not be too hungry.
> 
> New diet
> 
> ...


How come the tuna and not the Turkey mince anymore mate? Or chicken? Is it just because you know it works :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> How come the tuna and not the Turkey mince anymore mate? Or chicken? Is it just because you know it works :thumbup1:


That..........and I don't have to cook it lol :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Natty legs FTW
> 
> View attachment 170033
> View attachment 170034


All I see is shadows  and a few veins lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> All I see is shadows  and a few veins lol


What more do you want????

Just wait until they are pumped full of prop/npp/oxy and after a leg session 

They where taken in the work toilet cubicle!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Them low calorie jellies are ideal. Got 7 packs of the lidl ones. Makes a pint of jelly with only 7 calories. Just had a food craving,nailed one and the cravings gone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Also got some ab/oblique veins surfacing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Them low calorie jellies are ideal. Got 7 packs of the lidl ones. Makes a pint of jelly with only 7 calories. Just had a food craving,nailed one and the cravings gone.


Good isn't it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good isn't it lol


Yep. Fvcking ideal mate. I've got exactly 3 weeks of rip left on Wednesday so might have to start doing cardio now ffs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yep. Fvcking ideal mate. I've got exactly 3 weeks of rip left on Wednesday so might have to start doing cardio now ffs.


Thank me when you're ripped 

Post workout 20 mins steep incline will do lol

Or stop catching the bus


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Thank me when you're ripped
> 
> Post workout 20 mins steep incline will do lol
> 
> Or stop catching the bus


I will lol. Doubt I'll be ripped in 3 weeks though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I will lol. Doubt I'll be ripped in 3 weeks though


You did a good job in 4 weeks last time so who knows


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> You did a good job in 4 weeks last time so who knows


7 mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 7 mate


Ah I thought was just a 4 week cut last time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Ah I thought was just a 4 week cut last time


Nah did 8 week bulk and then 7 week cut mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:
 

> I will lol. Doubt I'll be ripped in 3 weeks though


You can mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You can mate


Gonna give it my best shot. Diet has been spot on today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna give it my best shot. Diet has been spot on today


Now stay off those biscuits!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Now stay off those biscuits!!


I am now mate. 100% discipline now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I am now mate. 100% discipline now.


Good lad. Gonna smash it!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I am now mate. 100% discipline now.


As rob just said mate you'll smash it. Already looking wicked and if anyone can stick to a diet it's you

I defo can't, I have to many slip ups lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> As rob just said mate you'll smash it. Already looking wicked and if anyone can stick to a diet it's you
> 
> I defo can't, I have to many slip ups lol


Cheers mate. After being able to eat literally anything and not get fat on this tren I need to get sensible with my diet again or I'll get real fat real quick on my cruise lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. After being able to eat literally anything and not get fat on this tren I need to get sensible with my diet again or I'll get real fat real quick on my cruise lol.


Very sensible mate

What you gonna do about t3s, come off or continue whilst cruising?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Very sensible mate
> 
> What you gonna do about t3s, come off or continue whilst cruising?


Come off while cruising mate. Gonna cruise for at least 8 weeks too.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Come off while cruising mate. Gonna cruise for at least 8 weeks too.


Haha that's what you said last time ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha that's what you said last time ;-)


Lol no seriously this time. Been on a while now,need a break.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 39

Morning B4stards

Took a Nytol and slept from 11-6.30 so feel good this morning.

Looking leaner than yesterday today,only slightly but I'm happy. Think I might be able to hit 7-8%bf in the next few weeks,hopefully get rid of some of my lowerback/chest fat.

Just had meal 1 which was 330g low fat greek yoghurt and 50g oats.

It's a rest day for me so gonna hit abs and do some cardio at home. Haven't trained abs for a while now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a photoshoot done. This is one pic from it. Made to look like a bathroom lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just had a photoshoot done. This is one pic from it. Made to look like a bathroom lol


That's an awesome photoshopped background :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> That's an awesome photoshopped background :thumb:


Looks real don't it lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Come off while cruising mate. Gonna cruise for at least 8 weeks too.


Kelp is supposed to be good to get your thyroid back online pretty quick mate after using T3


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Kelp is supposed to be good to get your thyroid back online pretty quick mate after using T3


I've read mixed reviews mate. My metabolism was fine last time.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

For the sake of £3 would you still not consider it?


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

looking leaner mate keep up those meals aha you will be shredded


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> For the sake of £3 would you still not consider it?


I'd definitely consider it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> looking leaner mate keep up those meals aha you will be shredded


Cheers mate. Staying disciplined for sure.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just had a photoshoot done. This is one pic from it. Made to look like a bathroom lol


Looking good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Looking good


Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Diets been spot on again today. Was aiming for 2200 but will have done 2000 calories in. Waist is literally shrinking before my eyes lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Diets been spot on again today. Was aiming for 2200 but will have done 2000 calories in. Waist is literally shrinking before my eyes lol


Keeping up the big cut man, great job.

Going from 4k to 5k and breezing through it - mindset of a champion!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Keeping up the big cut man, great job.
> 
> Going from 4k to 5k and breezing through it - mindset of a champion!!!


Thank you mate.

Gotta admit the first two days I felt so hungry it hurt but now I've rearranged the diet I'm getting more food in on the same calories.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thank you mate.
> 
> Gotta admit the first two days I felt so hungry it hurt but now I've rearranged the diet I'm getting more food in on the same calories.


No probs mate. Not easy to tinker with so many little cals is it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> No probs mate. Not easy to tinker with so many little cals is it lol


Nah lol. Swapped whole milk for skimmed and Weetabix for low fat greek yoghurt. That freed up some cals to add another shake and some oats.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey @FelonE tightening up nicely buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @FelonE tightening up nicely buddy 1:


Cheers Andy,appreciate it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Be prepared for lots of pics over the next 3 weeks lol.

Just literally finished my tuna/veg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sat drinking my green tea lol lemon one so it's a bit more flavoursome.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

My youngest just saw the above pic "wow look how strong he is but he has lots of tattoos"



Looking good mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> My youngest just saw the above pic "wow look how strong he is but he has lots of tattoos"
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good mate


Lol my new best mate

Take it they don't like tats haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol my new best mate
> 
> Take it they don't like tats haha


She then said you're a cúnt 

She likes mine.... Which are just as bad as yours lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> She then said you're a cúnt
> 
> She likes mine.... Which are just as bad as yours lol


I'm looking for a new best mate now,already got enough people to call me a cvnt lol

She's biased


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 40

Morning Homos(no ****)

Didn't sleep great last night, took a Nytol but still woke up at 4.15am with a proper sore throat.

Came downstairs and got another hour in on the sofa.

Weighed in at 14stone 4lbs (200lbs) this morning.

Waist is 34"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Getting a few spots on back/shoulders


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Getting a few spots on back/shoulders


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


>


Mines worse


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Mines worse


Tell a woman mate, any woman they'll have it out in a jiffy......sicko's!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Tell a woman mate, any woman they'll have it out in a jiffy......sicko's!!


Just don't forget your safety word haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Just don't forget your safety word haha


I don't have a safety word.....I like pain lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pub toilet selfie. BOOOOM


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pushing a baby pram round atm and getting road rage. Gonna start ramming cvnts soon


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Pushing a baby pram round atm and getting road rage. Gonna start ramming cvnts soon


Sounds like me yesterday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds like me yesterday


People are so ignorant


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> People are so ignorant


You still using tren bud?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> You still using tren bud?


Lol yeah


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Lol yeah


I've come off it for that reason mate

Not so much rage I'm just very quick to react no filter,

Working doors South East London its not a good idea though lol

Awesome drug though when people say it doesn't have a direct effect on fat Loss their lying


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> I've come off it for that reason mate
> 
> Not so much rage I'm just very quick to react no filter,
> 
> ...


I feel happy on it,chilled out. Even the Mrs agrees haha.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I feel happy on it,chilled out. Even the Mrs agrees haha.


My misses acts like she's on tren 365 days a year anyway lol

Just pipes her down a little when I take it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> My misses acts like she's on tren 365 days a year anyway lol
> 
> Just pipes her down a little when I take it


Lol same mate. I've said to her has she been raiding my stash.

Women are nuts naturally


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 41

Morning All

Had a refeed on Rich Tea last night and have woke up 1lb lighter and looking probably the leanest I've ever looked.

Had a bit of a talk with the Mrs last night about her weight.

She's 5ft 4 and 7stone 3,which is underweight.

I'm always trying to get her to eat more but she just says she's not hungry which is no good.

Anyway after a little chat I discovered that me eating and buying my own food is partly to blame because I make my own meals and her sons meals and she doesn't see the point in cooking proper meals for one.

So I said ok we'll all eat an evening meal together every night, so then it's worth making proper meals.

Also said I want her to start eating breakfast (she literally hardly eats atm) and we went through all the nice food she can be eating and all was good.

She needs to put a stone on to be in the healthy weight range.

So then she tells me she's been doing a little home workout when I'm not here lol. So I said ok well seeing as you're gonna be eating better now why not come to the gym with me a couple of times a week (to start).

Didn't think this would go down well but her face lit up and she was genuinely excited haha. She said she can't wait, she doesn't know too much about training but said she wants to squat twice a week, I'm so proud.

I've recruited one lads

She starts the Tren next week


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Day 41
> 
> Morning All
> 
> ...


Don't let a woman go on Tren for fuc'k sake :lol:

Good for her though mate, it's good for you to train together as well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Don't let a woman go on Tren for fuc'k sake
> 
> Good for her though mate, it's good for you to train together as well


Lol I wouldn't mate,I'd be in fvcking trouble haha.

Yeah I'm chuffed for her,be fun


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I wouldn't mate,I'd be in fvcking trouble haha.
> 
> Yeah I'm chuffed for her,be fun


When you said you were worried about her weight I thought you were about to say shes a fat bastard and your going to force her to diet with you :lol: and then get her on the rich teas and tren 

When my EX started going the gym she made good progress and the only advise I would say is make sure she goes off of photos and not weight! Im sure youll make her take plenty of picture considering your the selfie king :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> When you said you were worried about her weight I thought you were about to say shes a fat bastard and your going to force her to diet with you :lol: and then get her on the rich teas and tren
> 
> When my EX started going the gym she made good progress and the only advise I would say is make sure she goes off of photos and not weight! Im sure youll make her take plenty of picture considering your the selfie king :thumb:


Lol Nah she's starting from a skinny base like I did,so I can relate.

She's seen pics of @Kristina and other girls in great shape and likes the look. She's realised it's not about the skinny waife look.

Yeah gonna take some before pics and that so we can check progress. Won't be chasing scale weight as such but will want it going up slowly. Newbie gainz ftw.

She's happy cos I always get people asking to train with me and I say no so she didn't think I'd want her too lol course I wouldn't mind her training with me.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol Nah she's starting from a skinny base like I did,so I can relate.
> 
> She's seen pics of @Kristina and other girls in great shape and likes the look. She's realised it's not about the skinny waife look.
> 
> ...


And ofcourse the sweaty hardcore pumped up fcking in the shower together afterwards would be more fun with ya missus than @R0BLET


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol Nah she's starting from a skinny base like I did,so I can relate.
> 
> She's seen pics of @Kristina and other girls in great shape and likes the look. She's realised it's not about the skinny waife look.
> 
> ...


And ofcourse the sweaty hardcore pumped up fcking in the shower together afterwards would be more fun with ya missus than @R0BLET


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> And ofcourse the sweaty hardcore pumped up fcking in the shower together afterwards would be more fun with ya missus than @R0BLET


Yeah she's less hairy lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me today. Definitely getting there brahs

Gonna fvcking make it


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

How you finding the Rip240 mate?

I'm looking to get some for my next course.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

How you finding the Rip240 mate?

I'm looking to get some for my next course.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> How you finding the Rip240 mate?
> 
> I'm looking to get some for my next course.


It's fvcking great mate. Bulking on it I could eat anything and everything and cutting on it now the fat is literally melting everyday........with no cardio.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> How you finding the Rip240 mate?
> 
> I'm looking to get some for my next course.


It's fvcking great mate. Bulking on it I could eat anything and everything and cutting on it now the fat is literally melting everyday........with no cardio.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> How you finding the Rip240 mate?
> 
> I'm looking to get some for my next course.


Fvcking great mate,fat melting off everyday......with no cardio


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> How you finding the Rip240 mate?
> 
> I'm looking to get some for my next course.


Fvcking great mate,fat melting off everyday......with no cardio


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah she's less hairy lol


Prove it ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking very lean mate, told you 3 weeks would be a breeze to "shredded"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Prove it ?


Lol good try ****stain


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looking very lean mate, told you 3 weeks would be a breeze to "shredded"


I couldn't see it but I'm leaning up daily now......not a hint of cardio in sight.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Leaning up like fk mate, good job. Good call on taking missus training too - look forward to her tren log lol.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

my mrs asked me yesterday if she can come to the gym with me, although I think its because she is paranoid about other girls that go and wants to keep an eye on me. I think she has this image in her head that when I walk in a room, all women go weak at the knees and start hitting on me...... unfortunately that couldn't be further from the truth :cursing:

looking lean felon! im supposed to be starting tbol in 2 weeks, since reading your diary, iv been thinking of going all out on the eating and gaining as much as I can whilst being on tbol, I just don't want to get to fat, I guess youv got more margin for error with tren due to its fat burning ability


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> my mrs asked me yesterday if she can come to the gym with me, although I think its because she is paranoid about other girls that go and wants to keep an eye on me. I think she has this image in her head that when I walk in a room, all women go weak at the knees and start hitting on me...... unfortunately that couldn't be further from the truth :cursing:
> 
> looking lean felon! im supposed to be starting tbol in 2 weeks, since reading your diary, iv been thinking of going all out on the eating and gaining as much as I can whilst being on tbol, I just don't want to get to fat, I guess youv got more margin for error with tren due to its fat burning ability


Lol maybe it'll put her mind at rest that the gym isn't some big sweaty sex party haha. Well mine isn't ffs haha.

Tbh honest mate this tren sh1t is crazy,never experienced anything like it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Leaning up like fk mate, good job. Good call on taking missus training too - look forward to her tren log lol.


Cheers mate.

Haha it'd read.......Day 1,killed Paul.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking great mate,fat melting off everyday......with no cardio


how you dosing it? M W F ?

I'm going to go EOD for 8 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> how you dosing it? M W F ?
> 
> I'm going to go EOD for 8 weeks


Yeah mate. 1ml m/w/f.

You'll love it


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Day 41
> 
> Morning All
> 
> ...


Lucky fvcker, not a chance in hell I'd ever get my girlfriend to come to the gym with me:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Lucky fvcker, not a chance in hell I'd ever get my girlfriend to come to the gym with me:lol:


Didn't think mine'd be up for it tbh but she can't wait haha.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

My Mrs goes to a different gym to me.

All the iron in my gym scares her so she goes to one of those Fit4Less chain gyms :laugh:


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Didn't think mine'd be up for it tbh but she can't wait haha.


Tried to persuade mine many a time, not a chance, like trying to squeeze blood from a stone lmao


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Tried to persuade mine many a time, not a chance, like trying to squeeze blood from a stone lmao


Shame really cos they'd be getting good advice from people who know what they're doing. You'd think they'd make the most of the opportunity.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> My Mrs goes to a different gym to me.
> 
> All the iron in my gym scares her so she goes to one of those Fit4Less chain gyms :laugh:


Lol at least she's doing it.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Shame really cos they'd be getting good advice from people who know what they're doing. You'd think they'd make the most of the opportunity.


Yeah I know, she said she used to go to the school gym, but then it wasn't free anymore, so then she didn't go and now she hates exercise and avoids it like the plague:lol:


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol at least she's doing it.


too right mate

she does a bit weights but mainly goes to the fitness classes - she would p!ss all over me in the fitness stakes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Yeah I know, she said she used to go to the school gym, but then it wasn't free anymore, so then she didn't go and now she hates exercise and avoids it like the plague


Bloody women eh lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> too right mate
> 
> she does a bit weights but mainly goes to the fitness classes - she would p!ss all over me in the fitness stakes


Well if the Mrs starts making me look weak(I am) she's sacked lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Bloody women eh lol


I know the ****er, there's a few couples who go to my gym and they're in pretty decent nick as well:thumbdown:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I know the ****er, there's a few couples who go to my gym and they're in pretty decent nick as well:thumbdown:


What kinda shape is your other half in?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What kinda shape is your other half in?


She's in decent shape, she's never been fat so that's a plus, can't stand fatties, they repulse me:lol: she's losing weight atm just not having junk food, can't have her too skinny though, need some a$$ to grab onto:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> She's in decent shape, she's never been fat so that's a plus, can't stand fatties, they repulse me:lol: she's losing weight atm just not having junk food, can't have her too skinny though, need some a$$ to grab onto:lol:


Lol I hate seeing fat fvckers stuffing their face,makes me think ' ffs ain't you done enough damage already'

That's ok then,get her squatting lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I hate seeing fat fvckers stuffing their face,makes me think ' ffs ain't you done enough damage already'
> 
> That's ok then,get her squatting lol


They genuinely disgust me:lol: Think I get it off my dad cause he hates the fvckers lmao, like it doesn't happen overnight, you don't just wake up and think "well sh1t really I could roll to work if I wanted to"

I did used to bully her about her flat ass so she started squatting and now she's got one:lol: with the help of some pizzas:lol: any weight she does gain seems to go straight to her a$$ so I don't mind:thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> They genuinely disgust me:lol: Think I get it off my dad cause he hates the fvckers lmao, like it doesn't happen overnight, you don't just wake up and think "well sh1t really I could roll to work if I wanted to"
> 
> I did used to bully her about her flat ass so she started squatting and now she's got one:lol: with the help of some pizzas:lol: any weight she does gain seems to go straight to her a$$ so I don't mind:thumb:


Funny you should say that because I got it off my mum who's disgusted by them. I remember once when I was quite little being at a cafe type place and she said to some porker ' look at yourself,do really need to be eating cake' haha

I've got a lot of respect for fatties or anyone who's trying to make a change though, just the people that moan about it and do nothing but sit around stuffing their face. No-one has to be fat,that's something we can all change.

That's why my Mrs wants to squat,fo dat ass lol. Sounds good to me haha


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Funny you should say that because I got it off my mum who's disgusted by them. I remember once when I was quite little being at a cafe type place and she said to some porker ' look at yourself,do really need to be eating cake' haha
> 
> I've got a lot of respect for fatties or anyone who's trying to make a change though, just the people that moan about it and do nothing but sit around stuffing their face. No-one has to be fat,that's something we can all change.
> 
> That's why my Mrs wants to squat,fo dat ass lol. Sounds good to me haha


Yeah I've got no problem with porkers who want to be less porky, its the ones that just don't care and think its normal, oh god what about these ones now that are coming out, about plus sized model, that is not plus sized, you're a fvcking whale:lol: They always play the genetics card or some sh1t then find them stuffing their face with 3 boxes of mr kiplings in their car:lol:

Dat ass is all I care about, never been a boob man:thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Yeah I've got no problem with porkers who want to be less porky, its the ones that just don't care and think its normal, oh god what about these ones now that are coming out, about plus sized model, that is not plus sized, you're a fvcking whale:lol: They always play the genetics card or some sh1t then find them stuffing their face with 3 boxes of mr kiplings in their car:lol:
> 
> Dat ass is all I care about, never been a boob man:thumbup1:


Mmm Mr Kiplings...........brb lol

She's got the ass.......I've got the t1ts haha


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mmm Mr Kiplings...........brb lol
> 
> She's got the ass.......I've got the t1ts haha


Hey if you can eat it and still look like you only eat steak and protein shakes all the better:lol:

I think my ass is bigger than my female companion, even her mum said I've got the biggest bum she's ever seen on a male:no:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Hey if you can eat it and still look like you only eat steak and protein shakes all the better:lol:
> 
> I think my ass is bigger than my female companion, even her mum said I've got the biggest bum she's ever seen on a male:no:


Thing is for 2 whole years I was ocd with calories,eating clean,no cheat meals etc couldn't fathom I could look good with a more relaxed diet. That's why I stopped training for 3 months,was too much and I didn't enjoy it. Now I'm not natty it's a whole different ball game haha can eat normal food within reason and still look better than most of the people in my gym.

Get ya big ass out then lol

Not srs

Am really


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thing is for 2 whole years I was ocd with calories,eating clean,no cheat meals etc couldn't fathom I could look good with a more relaxed diet. That's why I stopped training for 3 months,was too much and I didn't enjoy it. Now I'm not natty it's a whole different ball game haha can eat normal food within reason and still look better than most of the people in my gym.
> 
> Get ya big ass out then lol
> 
> ...


Yeah you can be a bit more lax with it when you're using gear to a certain point, some people just take the p1ss with it and still get fat as fvck, but then controlling your appetite when on gear is hard as well haha.

Maybe 4 u bby, jk fvck off you battyboy:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Yeah you can be a bit more lax with it when you're using gear to a certain point, some people just take the p1ss with it and still get fat as fvck, but then controlling your appetite when on gear is hard as well haha.
> 
> Maybe 4 u bby, jk fvck off you battyboy:lol:


Yeah some people just look a mess on steroids,don't see the point of it,I can look a fvcking mess without em lol.

Yeah Yeah lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah some people just look a mess on steroids,don't see the point of it,I can look a fvcking mess without em lol.
> 
> Yeah Yeah lol


Yeah I know lol, youve just gotta mess around with them and find what works best for you as well, this is only my 4th cycle I'm gonna be doing


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol Nah she's starting from a skinny base like I did,so I can relate.
> 
> She's seen pics of @Kristina and other girls in great shape and likes the look. She's realised it's not about the skinny waife look.
> 
> ...


Ooooh brilliant, that's so awesome.

FelonE's chick is freakin' hot.

... and if she starts training with you now, daaaaayum - you two are going to be 'swole mates' hahaha! :rockon:


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

My girlfriend was going going to start training with me about 2 years ago, still waiting for her to walk through the gym doors lol...

Good luck though I think it'd be great to work out together and share the same interests kinda thing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Ooooh brilliant, that's so awesome.
> 
> FelonE's chick is freakin' hot.
> 
> ... and if she starts training with you now, daaaaayum - you two are going to be 'swole mates' hahaha! :rockon:


Lol Thanks mate. Gonna be fun.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Making Hunters Chicken with potatoes and peas tonight. Good sh1t.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Making Hunters Chicken with potatoes and peas tonight. Good sh1t.


Sounds good, I love hunters chicken


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thing is for 2 whole years I was ocd with calories,eating clean,no cheat meals etc couldn't fathom I could look good with a more relaxed diet. That's why I stopped training for 3 months,was too much and I didn't enjoy it. Now I'm not natty it's a whole different ball game haha can eat normal food within reason and still look better than most of the people in my gym.
> 
> Get ya big ass out then lol
> 
> ...


Cant wait to experience this aha sick of counting every calorie an eating clean food


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Sounds good, I love hunters chicken


Had in the Hungry Horse the other week was nice.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Cant wait to experience this aha sick of counting every calorie an eating clean food


Still keep sensible but you can definitely relax a bit.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dude, your absolute double just walked into my gym.

Almost called him a cvnt and asked for a hobnob


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Dude, your absolute double just walked into my gym.
> 
> Almost called him a cvnt and asked for a hobnob


Lol handsome fvcker he was then haha.

Bet he can't get away with the food I do


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Adz said:


> Dude, your absolute double just walked into my gym.
> 
> Almost called him a cvnt and asked for a hobnob





FelonE said:


> Lol handsome fvcker he was then haha.
> 
> Bet he can't get away with the food I do


This is interesting was it @Benchbum ? I am convinced Benchbum and FelonE are the same person?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Nuts60 said:


> This is interesting was it @Benchbum ? I am convinced Benchbum and FelonE are the same person?


How?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> This is interesting was it @Benchbum ? I am convinced Benchbum and FelonE are the same person?


Fvcking wish I had his physique.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Benchbum said:


> How?


 :lol: mate check your pics out against FelonE or is it just me :confused1:


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't see it?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Benchbum said:


> I don't see it?


Put your glasses on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Benchbum said:


> I don't see it?


Nor do I

I'm much bigger and leaner:whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hunters Chicken with chunky chips and peas


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Benchbum said:


> I don't see it?


I do.

Bang those spec on and get a hair cut you hippy!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I think it's just the welcoming smile


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Actually you'd both make a good batman


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So just had tea and am sat here fvcking sweating now cos I just did 500g chicken breast wrapped in bacon,load of chips and peas lol.

Got 4 massive chicken breasts from Lidells. I had one and a half,Mrs too and lad had one. Mrs couldn't manage the half so I ate that too haha.

Mrs has done well with her food today. She had a big pot of yoghurt with chopped banana in for brekkie,biscuits,Cadburys Caramel,3 jacket potatoes with cheese,big slice of cake at work and what we just had. Not bad for a 100lb female lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Actually you'd both make a good batman


I prefer Robbin


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I prefer Robbin


You could have hob nobs on a utility belt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> You could have hob nobs on a utility belt


Could have Rich Tea as throwing stars


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So just had tea and am sat here fvcking sweating now cos I just did 500g chicken breast wrapped in bacon,load of chips and peas lol.
> 
> Got 4 massive chicken breasts from Lidells. I had one and a half,Mrs too and lad had one. Mrs couldn't manage the half so I ate that too haha.
> 
> Mrs has done well with her food today. She had a big pot of yoghurt with chopped banana in for brekkie,biscuits,Cadburys Caramel,3 jacket potatoes with cheese,big slice of cake at work and what we just had. Not bad for a 100lb female lol.


She'll out grow you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> She'll out grow you


I'll stop training her lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 42

Morning Meat Munchers

So it's been 6 weeks now and I'm a few lbs up and have lost fat. That's the aim of the game.

Last night's sleep was ok until....I woke up at 2.30am literally soaked from head to toe, like someone had poured a bucket of water over me and I was freezing where I was soaked.

Anyway I came downstairs after drying out and crashed on the sofa. Never been that bad before and had some crazy dream lol.

So today's the first day at the gym for the Mrs. Gonna get her doing a light full body workout, don't wanna kill her on her first day lol.

I'll be hitting upper body/abs/cardio.

Have a good un w4nkers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol Someone pointed out that I have recieved and given more likes than anyone on this forum

Recognize b1tches


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol Someone pointed out that I have recieved and given more likes than anyone on this forum
> 
> Recognize b1tches


Before it reset..... I was way ahead. So wind ya neck in cúnt chops


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Before it reset..... I was way ahead. So wind ya neck in cúnt chops


Course you were mate lol

In other news I seem to be getting a lot of fvcking inboxes these days haha


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Course you were mate lol
> 
> In other news I seem to be getting a lot of fvcking inboxes these days haha


G4P?

:lol:

Where do you see the likes now? Thought they did away with them tbh?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> G4P?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Where do you see the likes now? Thought they did away with them tbh?


I'm down lol moneys moneys mate

Fvck knows someone wrote one my wall a link


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/thanks.php?do=statistics

@R0BLET is just behind me on likes and hottest thread haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Course you were mate lol
> 
> In other news I seem to be getting a lot of fvcking inboxes these days haha


I was lol I had over 30k likes 

Same for reps too.

But then it all changed maaaaan.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/thanks.php?do=statistics
> 
> @R0BLET is just behind me on likes and hottest thread haha


How do I sleep at night.... 

What's the plans after you've broken the mrs?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I was lol I had over 30k likes
> 
> Same for reps too.
> 
> But then it all changed maaaaan.


Stop living in the past Rob,there's a new kid on the block lol

Got some bits and bobs to do haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs mate just seen her status about she's training with me now and asked what time we'll be there cos she's going. I said sorry I don't train with other people lol. Didn't go down too well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got a message from the delivery bloke a minute ago saying my parcel will be here sometime before 9pm.

Not fvcking waiting in til then so I rung him and said I've got sh1t to do and he started gobbing off. I told him,don't take the p1ss I'm not waiting in all fvcking day.

He said what's ya name so I told him(he delivers here a lot) and he changed his attitude and started apologising and said he'll be here by 11am lol.

Yeah don't get brave son you'll be seeing me soon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

9pm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 9pm


Fvvvvck that lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvvvvck that lol


I'd be fuming too. Who is it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'd be fuming too. Who is it?


Yodel mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yodel mate.


Oh lol

I think it's because they are self employed so just do as many drops as they can in a day.

Is it protein? Or an Ann summers delivery


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol
> 
> I think it's because they are self employed so just do as many drops as they can in a day.
> 
> Is it protein? Or an Ann summers delivery


It's a fryer lol

Ann Summers don't come by Yodel here...............apparently lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's a fryer lol
> 
> Ann Summers don't come by Yodel here...............apparently lol


Actifryer I hope?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Actifryer I hope?!


P1ss off ya poof


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> P1ss off ya poof


So an IIFYM fryer? For your donuts?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from the gym. I did upper body and Mrs did full body. Really proud of her,didn't complain once and did everything I told her too,great effort.

I did.

Flat bench dbs

Incline bench dbs

db flyes

Pullups

Bentover rows

Shoulder press

Lat raises

Rear delts

Tricep pushdowns

Curls

She did the same but also squats,legpress,leg ext

She's stuffing her face and could hardly walk up the stairs............job done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So an IIFYM fryer? For your donuts?


Yeah buddy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs has eaten alot of nice looking/smelling food today.

I've had greek yoghurt and 2 shakes lol ffs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Mrs has eaten alot of nice looking/smelling food today.
> 
> I've had greek yoghurt and 2 shakes lol ffs


Think of the end result. Face won't change..... But think of dem abs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Think of the end result. Face won't change..... But think of dem abs


Lol w4nker,I'm a pretty boy.

Got a jelly in the freezer setting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Found them Hartleys sugar free jellies. 3 for a quid,they're only little though. Lidls ones are 23p for a pint lol that's what da fuq I'm talking about lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Found them Hartleys sugar free jellies. 3 for a quid,they're only little though. Lidls ones are 23p for a pint lol that's what da fuq I'm talking about lol


I got a load last night, easier to have the pots for work tbh

But making it yourself is dirt cheap!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm down lol moneys moneys mate
> 
> Fvck knows someone wrote one my wall a link


T'was me, how could you forget me you bastard I was thinking of you just this afternoon when I was eating a couple of rich tea biscuits :blink:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I got a load last night, easier to have the pots for work tbh
> 
> But making it yourself is dirt cheap!!


Fill me up too,hard to believe they're only 7 calories lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> T'was me' date=' how could you forget me you bastard I was thinking of you just this afternoon when I was eating a couple of rich tea biscuits :blink: [/quote']
> 
> I knew it was you I just couldn't remember how you spelt ya name so didn't tag you.
> 
> Lol I think everyone does now


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I knew it was you I just couldn't remember how you spelt ya name so didn't tag you.
> 
> Lol I think everyone does now


Alright then I'll let you off, as long as you take a selfie holding a bit of paper saying I Love I'mNotAPervert whilst you chomp down on a rich tea :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs put a pic up and someone called Jake Natty liked it. She looked and said he ain't fvcking natty.......He's not lol she's learning bless her.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Alright then I'll let you off' date=' as long as you take a selfie holding a bit of paper saying I Love I'mNotAPervert whilst you chomp down on a rich tea [emoji106']1:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


>


Actually ****ing did it, you legend :lol: :lol: :lol: Reps to you squire :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Actually ****ing did it' date= you legend    Reps to you squire :thumb:


Lol of course

I love you and want you to know


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol of course
> 
> I love you and want you to know


Love you too babe. Saving that pic in my porn folder, just so you know.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Love you too babe. Saving that pic in my porn folder' date=' just so you know.[/quote']
> 
> I'd expect no less lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

4 fried eggs,half a tin of beans and homemade chips.

Hard life cutting ain't it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 4 fried eggs,half a tin of beans and homemade chips.
> 
> Hard life cutting ain't it lol


And around 300g of spuds....?! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> And around 300g of spuds....?! Lol


350g lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 350g lol


I was close lol

This an IIFYM meal..... Around 1k cals there?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I was close lol
> 
> This an IIFYM meal..... Around 1k cals there?


Sure is lol. With my shake later I've had around 2100 cals

Fvcking Badman Bruv


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sure is lol. With my shake later I've had around 2100 cals
> 
> Fvcking Badman Bruv


Lol so You've not eaten today?!

Screw that. On my 2k cals I was on 6 meals and still hungry


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol so You've not eaten today?!
> 
> Screw that. On my 2k cals I was on 6 meals and still hungry


2 shakes, yoghurt and a jelly... Been saving it for this lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 2 shakes, yoghurt and a jelly... Been saving it for this lol


My man 

New fryer for those chips? Look well nice.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> My man
> 
> New fryer for those chips? Look well nice.


Yep haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@TommyBananas would be proud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Looks amazing man!


Was bloody lovely lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs is half asleep cuddled up to me on the sofa. Her workout done her in bless her.

Said her legs are aching already lol

Welcome to our world.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mrs is half asleep cuddled up to me on the sofa. Her workout done her in bless her.
> 
> Said her legs are aching already lol
> 
> Welcome to our world.


U did good lol :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> U did good lol


She did. Was really pleased with her.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 43

Weighed in at 14stone 1lb this morning.

Looking lean and feeling good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today will be lower/abs/cardio.

First time I'll of done cardio for ages.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Today will be lower/abs/cardio.
> 
> First time I'll of done cardio for ages.


Cardio is your friend buddy... :thumbup1:

I find doing abs after cardio is more beneficial for me as all of your core is thoroughly warmed up with all that movement.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Cardio is your friend buddy... 1:
> 
> I find doing abs after cardio is more beneficial for me as all of your core is thoroughly warmed up with all that movement.


I don't mind doing it,just haven't needed to up until now.

Got 3 weeks to get my lower abs out.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

@FelonE how long did it take your MT2 to come once you ordered it off megatan mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> @FelonE how long did it take your MT2 to come once you ordered it off megatan mate


Few days mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pre legs pics lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/abs/cardio done.

Good session, went all out and now feel sick.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Pre legs pics lol


Looking good mate, do you think the tren has made you look a lot more vascular? I know you were pretty lean before though :thumb:


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Few days mate


Ah right, placed the order yesterday and it still says awaiting fulfillment


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Ah right, placed the order yesterday and it still says awaiting fulfillment


Been bumped ya skinny [email protected]


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Looking good mate, do you think the tren has made you look a lot more vascular? I know you were pretty lean before though :thumb:


Not a lot,few more in shoulders that's it really. Hasn't really changed my appearance all that much tbh,not like I've seen with some people who look crazy after taking it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Pre legs pics lol


Looking great mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feel really shaky and weak today so gonna scrap the diet for today and get some food in me.

Just had 2 fried egg sandwiches with brown sauce,2 eggs in each.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Looking great mate


Cheers mate,feel like sh1t today though.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Feel really shaky and weak today so gonna scrap the diet for today and get some food in me.
> 
> Just had 2 fried egg sandwiches with brown sauce,2 eggs in each.





FelonE said:


> Cheers mate,feel like sh1t today though.


I've been the same. I'm back at work now and on my feet all day. The low carbs last couple of days have done me in so I've knocked it on the head and brining them back in slowly.

Might not end up with the 6pack I want but I'm gonna enjoy the rest of cycle. I'll still try hard to lose some fat though, gonna try and keep diet pretty clean


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not a lot,few more in shoulders that's it really. Hasn't really changed my appearance all that much tbh,not like I've seen with some people who look crazy after taking it.


Do you not think? I think your looking great tbh, especially your turn around :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Do you not think? I think your looking great tbh, especially your turn around :thumb:


I looked very similar before taking it just not as lean. Cheers mate.

My turn around? Sounds a bit **** lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Been bumped ya skinny [email protected]


Been what now, I'm not fluent in southern fairy lingo:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've been the same. I'm back at work now and on my feet all day. The low carbs last couple of days have done me in so I've knocked it on the head and brining them back in slowly.
> 
> Might not end up with the 6pack I want but I'm gonna enjoy the rest of cycle. I'll still try hard to lose some fat though, gonna try and keep diet pretty clean


Yeah don't do yourself in for the sake of a sixpack mate,not worth.

Last summer I cut like I am now and had a funny turn on the way to the gym and had to get the doctor out lol.

I'm feeling to bring my cals up now too,I'm lean enough now and very happy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Been what now, I'm not fluent in southern fairy lingo


Northern monkey. Had off lol,only playing it takes a few days to arrive.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Northern monkey. Had off lol,only playing it takes a few days to arrive.


I'm more of a midland madhead myself:cool: ah right okay mate cheers, was just thinking it was gonna change to payment received or something, just worrying haha


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah don't do yourself in for the sake of a sixpack mate,not worth.
> 
> Last summer I cut like I am now and had a funny turn on the way to the gym and had to get the doctor out lol.
> 
> I'm feeling to bring my cals up now too,*I'm lean enough now and very happy.*


For about 5mins lol.

Longest. Cut. Ever.

:lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I looked very similar before taking it just not as lean. Cheers mate.
> 
> My turn around? Sounds a bit **** lol


No **** :lol: and I mean the amount of time you've taken mate haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks like the cuts going great again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> For about 5mins lol.
> 
> Longest. Cut. Ever.


Who wants to cut for ages lol

Considering I'm not prepping for a show I'd say I'm lean enough.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I'm more of a midland madhead myself:cool: ah right okay mate cheers, was just thinking it was gonna change to payment received or something, just worrying haha


You'll get it don't worry


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Who wants to cut for ages lol
> 
> Considering I'm not prepping for a show I'd say I'm lean enough.


I'm the same,keep thinking about doing a cut at some point,but I've got no intention of ever attempting to compete so how lean do I really need or want to get


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I'm the same,keep thinking about doing a cut at some point,but I've got no intention of ever attempting to compete so how lean do I really need or want to get


I just feel drained atm plus I'm ill. Gonna end my cycle now and cruise.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> I'm the same,keep thinking about doing a cut at some point,but I've got no intention of ever attempting to compete so how lean do I really need or want to get


The leaner you are, the better your body becomes at partitioning your nutrients so I guess it depends if you are happy with how you are progressing.

That's why the lean machine FelonE gets to destroy biscuits and maintain a mega lean physique lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Who wants to cut for ages lol
> 
> Considering I'm not prepping for a show I'd say I'm lean enough.


Ffs dude that's what I've been telling you!!!!

You see your abs getting slightly blurred then go back on a cut lol. You look great btw.

I make you right, cutting ain't no fun unless you have an end target either holiday or comp. I'd never do a cut needlessly again, no point as long as you can stay leanish, that's good enough IMO.

I've got 9wks to go of my cut, wish me luck lol!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I just feel drained atm plus I'm ill. Gonna end my cycle now and cruise.


What dose do you cruise at? I can't decide between 125 a week or 250 every ten days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> The leaner you are, the better your body becomes at partitioning your nutrients so I guess it depends if you are happy with how you are progressing.
> 
> That's why the lean machine FelonE gets to destroy biscuits and maintain a mega lean physique lol


Sat eating Custard Creams as we speak lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Ffs dude that's what I've been telling you!!!!
> 
> You see your abs getting slightly blurred then go back on a cut lol. You look great btw.
> 
> ...


Lol shut up dad. I've been 'on' for 21 weeks with a lil 3.5 week cruise in the middle,feel emotionally and physically exhausted from it now.

Good luck lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> What dose do you cruise at? I can't decide between 125 a week or 250 every ten days


125mg a week mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 125mg a week mate


Do you find you keep most of your gains at that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Do you find you keep most of your gains at that?


Dunno mate,in the 3.5 weeks I cruised I did lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dunno mate,in the 3.5 weeks I cruised I did lol


 well I'm aiming for 12 weeks but won't care if only do 10


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> well I'm aiming for 12 weeks but won't care if only do 10


I'm gonna do at least 8 weeks this time.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm gonna do at least 8 weeks this time.


You do know a cruise doesn't involve Tren :lol: :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You do know a cruise doesn't involve Tren :lol: :thumb:


What?

Fvck that then


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What?
> 
> Fvck that then


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That just made me LOL in the office :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That just made me LOL in the office :thumb:


Lol


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Felone I'm interested to see how long this cruise lasts for lol...

Another journal is needed I thinks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Felone I'm interested to see how long this cruise lasts for lol...
> 
> Another journal is needed I thinks


Lol at least 8days......I mean weeks

No-one likes my journals mate so I'll spare everyone haha

Be putting a new one up later  safe


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just polished off 2 jacket potatoes with chilli and cheese......fvcking booty mate

Got sweat dripping off my chin now lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Who wants to cut for ages lol
> 
> Considering I'm not prepping for a show I'd say I'm lean enough.


Pmsl

Do the 5:2 diet. 2 days cutting, 5 days being a fat cúnt.

I think that's the basics to it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Do the 5:2 diet. 2 days cutting, 5 days being a fat cúnt.
> 
> I think that's the basics to it


Wondered who the fvck Telbor was then lol. You bored?

Sounds gd haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wondered who the fvck Telbor was then lol. You bored?
> 
> Sounds gd haha


Pretty obvious it's me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pretty obvious it's me


I'm too old to be doing anagrams lol


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

I havent even started yet an your threads making me want to blast an cruise ahaha


----------

